# 24H Duisburg 2010



## Dumens100 (10. Oktober 2009)

Wir osterfeld-biker.de sind wieder dabei


----------



## Rotten67 (10. Oktober 2009)

Wow, ich dachte ich war schnell
Wir sind im 4er Mixed dabei. Aer richtig mixed 2 M und 2 F

Lolleks & Bolleks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwade (10. Oktober 2009)

Team LUNA FREIZEITMOBILE ist auch wieder dabei!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rotten67 (10. Oktober 2009)

Es dauert wohl nicht lange und es ist ausgebucht..
da rappelt es


----------



## Toblerone (10. Oktober 2009)

Team Certuss natrlich auch


----------



## Picard_75 (10. Oktober 2009)

Bin ich blind? Ich kann mich nur als 8er Team bzw. im Kids Cup anmelden. Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick?


----------



## Dumens100 (10. Oktober 2009)

So nach nicht mal einer Stunde alles ausgebucht Rekord


----------



## md-hammer (10. Oktober 2009)

Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben. 9.40 alles ausgebucht.
Da wird sich der ein oder andere Langschläfer aber ärgern.
Vielleicht dann 2011


----------



## Endurohenne (10. Oktober 2009)

Oh man, 

nach 40min. alles voll. Wahnsinn.
Hab mal ne Mail geschickt , bzgl. Warteliste.
Vielleicht geht da noch was.

Gruß Henrik


----------



## Mishima (10. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch selber schuld - habe immer auf der Kid Cup Seite rumgehampelt, es aber nicht erkannt das darüber auch die anderen Anmeldungen liefen

Schön das Ich es nach 45 minuten erkannt habe - 

War abzusehen - liegt eben zentral und man muss mal nicht 500 km fahren!!

P E S T !!!!!


----------



## Felixxx (10. Oktober 2009)

Hatte alles bereit liegen - Bankverbindung etc. Dann nach Funkuhr um exakt 09:00 Uhr aktualisiert und die Daten in die Tastatur gehämmert - und geschafft. Einzelfahrerstartplatz bekommen 
Und trotzdem waren 21 Andere schneller mit der Eingabe - Wahnsinn.

CU in Duisburg, Felixxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erme (10. Oktober 2009)

bin dabei!! Solofahrer 

9.00 Uhr angemeldet!!! 

bin 5. geworden weiss nicht wie die anderen 4 es  so schnell geschafft haben

Bestätigungsmail kam um 9:01 Uhr


----------



## apoptygma (10. Oktober 2009)

2er, 4er und 8er mixed gemeldet  Um 9:06 war alles fertig ;-)

Das es so schnell vorbei ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht...Vereinskollege von mir hat auch seinen Einzelplatz ergattern können


----------



## Rotten67 (10. Oktober 2009)

Kann man wohl  in der Bucht sich eine goldene Nase verdienen.
Letztes Jahr hat es doch noch fast eine Woche gedauert...
Nicht das es mal wird wie beim Ötzi
mit einer Auslosung...


----------



## KILROY (10. Oktober 2009)

Das Team Bergschänke wird sich auch wieder quälen, Glück gehabt....

nachher erstmal eine Runde einrollen


----------



## Twenty-1 (10. Oktober 2009)

das SJF Racing Team ist glücklicher Weise auch dabei... tralalalalaaaa...


----------



## 3radfahrer (10. Oktober 2009)

Bin nach zweijähriger Pause auch wieder dabei! 

Zieht euch warm an!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (10. Oktober 2009)

Der Neugegründete MTB RheinBerg (voher KTT-MTB) tritt mit einem Solofahrer, (meine wenigkeit) einem Zweier, 4 Quartetts und 3 Achter Teams an.

Danke an Frank für seine schnellen Finger.


----------



## wogru (10. Oktober 2009)

SportsInTeam vormals SportsInTeam ist auch wieder dabei. Ein Achterteam und ein Solofahrer am Start  Ein 8er-Damenteam steht leider nur auf der Warteliste  dabei wollten sie doch gewinnen


----------



## Hoppser (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo & Glückwunsch,

...an all jene welche, zu den glücklichen gehören und 2010 dabei sein können
Auch wir dürfen uns zu den glücklichen zählen und sind ebenfalls wieder am Start.

Allen Teilnehmern wünschen wir alles Gute & viel Erfolg.

Ciao, Volker


----------



## Eddigofast (10. Oktober 2009)

Endurohenne schrieb:


> Oh man,
> nach 40min. alles voll. Wahnsinn.



 Schon nach 30 Minuten!


----------



## MTB320 (10. Oktober 2009)

Ha
Der MTB-Express ist auch wider dabei dan zum Siebten mall und zum ersten mal mit 2 8er teams .

Im Team zwei (Fun Team) ist noch ein Start plats Frei
Gut wäre jemand aus dem Raum KR,VIE. 

Gruß MTB320


----------



## Speichennippel (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin als alleinefahrendes Hinderniss auch wieder dabei. Diesmal werde ich auch das Ziel erreichen!


----------



## ThK (10. Oktober 2009)

YES .. man sieht sich in DU


----------



## exto (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. Ich stehe zwar in der Solo-Startliste, hab aber noch keine Bestätigungs-Mail bekommen...

Felixxx, Glückwunsch, dass es dieses Mal geklappt hat! Bin ich mit meinem Eigang-Rad nicht ganz alleine!

Falls alles klappt (mit der Anmeldung) lehne ich mich aus Motivationsgründen mal gaaaanz weit aus dem Fenster: Nach Platz 13 in diesem Jahr bin ich mächtig scharf auf die Top 10... 

EDIT: Mail gefunden, Kohle ist raus, alles wird gut !!!


----------



## Magic.D (10. Oktober 2009)

Schei*e
Bin um 9:30h endlich in die Seite reingekommen aber mit der anmeldung fürs 4-er Team ging nix!
Aber hab mich auf die Warteliste setzen lassen!

Schade :-(


----------



## s-works speci (11. Oktober 2009)

@ exto
na ich weiß auch schon wer mich durch die Nacht bringt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (11. Oktober 2009)

@ exto - bist zwar nicht mit Deinem Eingangrad alleine, aber ich werde nächstes Jahr ein Schaltwerk und 'ne Rennradkassette dranbauen. Und meine Federgabel.
Der zweite Singlespeeder ist ID1921. Mit Starrgabel.

CU in Duisburg, Felixxx


----------



## schorschi (11. Oktober 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Der zweite Singlespeeder ist ID1921. Mit Starrgabel.



Hier! Ich hatte auch das Glück einen Einzelstartplatz zu ergattern...


----------



## manuel e. (11. Oktober 2009)

moin!!
ich habe gestern morgen auch gleich um punkt 09:00 gemeldet.

das vcw-wolfskult cyclingteam wird auch die halde rocken im zweierherrenteam. 

gruss manuel.


----------



## exto (11. Oktober 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> @ exto - bist zwar nicht mit Deinem Eingangrad alleine, aber ich werde nächstes Jahr ein Schaltwerk und 'ne Rennradkassette dranbauen.



Hatte ich auch schon überlegt, als ich im September bei den 8 Std von Barntrup gnadenlos untergegangen bin. Mittlerweile ist die Enttäuschung aber verflogen.
Ich hab beschlossen, das Training ein bisschen umzustellen und 2010 eine etwas dickere Übersetzung zu fahren.

@schorschi: Noch'n Lipper  Glückwunsch zum Startplatz !

@speci: Immer noch bockig? Egal. Is doch gut, wenn man so 'ne klare Motivationslage hat...



s-works speci schrieb:


> Vieleicht ist es Motivation für mich nächstes Jahr egal wieviel Runden du drehst eine vor dir zu sein.
> 
> Grüße Jörg


----------



## Hacki-aus-Uefte (11. Oktober 2009)

Sandsturm-Uefte hat's auch geschafft !  Juhuuu !!!
Das 8'er Team aus Schermbeck ist am Start ....

Gruß, Hacki


----------



## Down-Hiller (11. Oktober 2009)

Juhu.... da haben wir ja richtig glück gehabt! Wir sind zum ersten mal bei einem 24h Rennen dabei.....freu mich jetzt schon rießig!

Es grüßt TEAM SCHWABEN EXPRESS


----------



## Bengel73 (11. Oktober 2009)

Der 2-er vom TEAM-ME ist auch wieder dabei 

Aber schade, dass anscheinend viele keinen Startplatz bekommen haben.

Grüße vom Bengel


----------



## madmanic (11. Oktober 2009)

... das 8er Team Stadtwerke Duisburg ist auch wieder am start.... 
freu mich schon drauf....


----------



## rcc-sching (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
das Team11Schweiz ist in 2010 mit vier 4er-teams
und einem 2er-Team am Start.

Vorher geht es zu Pfingsten mit einem 4er 
zur 24h-Premiere nach  Lofer. Wird dort sicherlich
auch lustig. Also Leuts: auf nach Lofer, da sind noch
reichlich Startplätze zu haben.

Schöne Grüße,
Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Oktober 2009)

bißchen weit weg von hannover.
zum skilaufen im anschluss dann auch wieder zu spät, 
zum freeriden und shuttlen in saalbach noch zu früh.  

richtig beschi..... termin


----------



## Kill[O]R (11. Oktober 2009)

Diesemal auch aktiv dabei 1x 4er mixed + 1x 4er (hier ist evtl noch ein Platz frei ^^) gesponsored von stepit.net 

Wünsche allen viel Erfolg bei den Vorbereitungen


----------



## Kalimnann04 (12. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich mal meinen Frust loswerden kann. Hab mich ebenfalls um 9.30 Uhr vor dem Rechner wieder gefunden und in die Tastatur gebissen. Als ob ich es schon geahnt habe.
Nix mehr frei .....
Jetzt aber noch, dass was mich am meisten aufregt, schaue in die Anmeldelisten und 
finde etliche N.N. und Teilweise nur der Teamname und 4x N.N.  
Teams die noch nicht einmal wissen das Sie zusammen fahren, zum Kotzen
Weiter finde ich es sehr merkwürdig, dass gleich einige Teams 4-5 Mannschaften stellen wollen, welche ebenfalls noch nicht feststehen. 

Dann gibt es da noch die "kreativen" Teamnamen wie z.B. Hansgrohe Raindance, Hansgrohe Croma 100 oder Axor Starck (zur Info ein Produkt von Hansgrohe) alles 4-Teams und das gleiche noch mal als 8er (Hansgrohe ibox universal, Hansgrohe PuraVida, Hansgrohe Talis S², Axor)
Da wissen die Mitarbeiter wohl selber noch nicht das sie waren müssen.
Wenn da soviel Mitarbeiter MTB begeistert sind, dann sollen die doch eine Firmenmeisterschaft ausfahren 24 Std. durch die Produktionshallen.
Könnte ich kotzen. 

Bin mal gespannt ob irgendwann und irgendwo Startplätze gegen Gebot übertragen werden.


----------



## sun909 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
wir waren ebenfalls leider zu spät... 

Suchen auf diesem Weg einen 4er Team-Startplatz. 

Bei wem also absehbar ist, dass er nicht starten kann, bitte melden. 

Provision in Form einer Kiste Bier gibt es auch. 

Großartig Geld (über die Startgebühren hinaus) werden wir jedoch nicht bezahlen 

Vielen Dank für alle Angebote/Hinweise und viel Spaß beim Training!

Carsten


----------



## wogru (12. Oktober 2009)

nächstes Jahr melde ich wieder mehr Teams auf Verdacht an und versteigere sie dann bei ebay  es scheint ja dafür einen Markt zu geben


----------



## exto (12. Oktober 2009)

Na ja, jetzt noch. Wart's mal ab. Ich schätze auch, dass viele auf Verdacht gemeldet haben, weil sie irgendwo gehört haben, dass das n geiles Event ist. Wenn sie dann im Laufe der Woche die 400 Öcken rüberwachsen lassen müssen, sieht's schon gaaanz anders aus. Ich denke, dass sich die Meldeliste ab nächster Woche deutlich verändern wird. Wir deisterfreun.de haben auch einen Solo- und einen 4er-Platz zu wenig. Mal seh'n...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (12. Oktober 2009)

Na das mit den N.N´s finde ich persönlich nicht so tragisch, die Plätze werden ja bezahlt werden müssen und Punkt.

Nicht ok find ich die Tatsache, das 8er Teams gemeldet werden können, mit nur 1 angegebenen Teilnehmer, ohne die Pflichteingabe der anderen 7 (und sei es NN) Das spart natürlich Zeit und das sollte im nächsten Jahr eben Pflicht sein, alle Fahrer anzugeben.

Gut, vielleicht tippe ich sehr schnell, aber ich hatte zumindest die Fairness, alles an Namen für alle Teams (3 Stück) auch anzugeben.

Ich hoffe sehr, das bei ebay seitens skyder eingegriffen wird, sollten die Plätze inne Versteigerung gehen. Ich habe für mich gesagt, sollte sich im nächsten Jahr heraustellen, das die Plätze wild versteigert werden, bin ich in 2011 nicht mehr am Start.


----------



## wogru (12. Oktober 2009)

Also n.n. in den Maneslisten für die Teams finde ich ok, als ich letztes Jahr die Teams gemeldet habe hatte ich für das 8er auch nur 4 Zusagen und der Rest wollte, vielleicht, eventuell, mal sehen wie das Wetter ist, usw.
Was ich schlimmer finde ist die interne "Meisterschaft" eines uns bekannten Vereins der dann gleich 5 x 8er, 7 x 4er und 4 x 2er-Teams meldet. Ich möchte niemanden zu nahe treten aber bei der Masse der Meldung von einem Team sollten die ihr eigenes 24h-Rennen ausrichten und nicht Duisburg belagern


----------



## Delgado (12. Oktober 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Ich möchte niemanden zu nahe treten aber bei der Masse der Meldung von einem Team sollten die ihr eigenes 24h-Rennen ausrichten und nicht Duisburg belagern




Genau, vielleicht in Schäbbisch Gläbbisch?!
Dann haben wir 's auch nicht so weit


----------



## wogru (12. Oktober 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Genau, vielleicht in Schäbbisch Gläbbisch?!
> Dann haben wir 's auch nicht so weit



Die Hardt ist durch MTB RheinBerg (ehemals KTT) belegt, mehr Veranstaltungen gehen dort nicht ohne den Unmut der Anwohner auf sich zu ziehen. Das wird demnächst noch schlimmer wenn das betreute Wohnen-Wohnhaus voll ist. Dann gehen die alten leute alle in der Hardt spazieren, da ist Ärger mit den MTBler vorprogrammiert.
Aber die Jungs könnten ein 24h-Rennen in ihrem Bike-Park bei Lindlar veranstalten, schön im Grünen und dort stört man auch niemanden.


----------



## manuel e. (12. Oktober 2009)

hallo!!
kann da eure meinung  nur teilen. ich finde es persönlich auch nicht gerade fair, das hier reihenweise startplätze an ein und dieselben teams gehen und im nachhinein dann erst die startplätze vergeben werden. 

wir haben das glück gehabt, das wir auch noch einen zweierteamstartplatz abbekommen haben, und ich habe schon punkt neun uhr gemeldet.

gruss manuel.


----------



## sun909 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
das mit der bescheidenen Teamanzahl eines Verbandes ist in der Tat schon, sagen wir, recht ungewöhnlich...

Wieviele hat die DIMB genannt  ?

Allerdings gibt es wahrscheinlich keine Regel, die dies verbietet, insofern das Glück des rechtzeitig Tüchtigen (am Rechner).

Und ein gutes Argument für die uns u.a. in unserem Forum angebotene "Unterstützung" (Fahrerzelt, Mechaniker, Verpflegung etc. für ca. 25-30,-- p.P.) des oben nicht namentlich genannten Verbandes; in 2009 waren es wohl 44 Fahrer, für 2010 sind 80 plus 20 Nicht-Mitglieder geplant  

Da ist dann noch der ein oder andere Platz zu vergeben.

Nun denn, ist schon geschickte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, bei einem solch national beachteten Rennen in dieser Stärke aufzuschlagen.

grüße
sun909


----------



## wogru (12. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> das mit der bescheidenen Teamanzahl eines Verbandes ist in der Tat schon, sagen wir, recht ungewöhnlich...
> 
> Wieviele hat die DIMB genannt  ?
> ...



Die DIMB hat kein Team unter DIMB am Start, war wahrscheinlich kein Platz mehr nach dem MTBvD alles belegt hat. Bei der Größe des Fahrerlagers des MTBvD wäre ich für eine Auslagerung des Vereins auf die andere Straßenseite ins Manganeisenlager, dann gäbe es dort auch endlich in der Nacht Zuschauer.


----------



## Silent (12. Oktober 2009)

manuel e. schrieb:


> hallo!!
> kann da eure meinung  nur teilen. ich finde es persönlich auch nicht gerade fair, das hier reihenweise startplätze an ein und dieselben teams gehen und im nachhinein dann erst die startplätze vergeben werden.


Um das mal klarzustellen:
wir haben nicht auf gut Glück ohne Teams zu haben Startplätze gebucht.
Die Ummeldungen sind bereits erfolgt und werden nach Startgeldeingang in die Teilnehmerliste eingetragen.




wogru schrieb:


> Die DIMB hat kein Team unter DIMB am Start, war wahrscheinlich kein Platz mehr nach dem MTBvD alles belegt hat.


Einen Einzelstarter haben sie doch dort.
Aber selbst im letzten Jahr haben sie es nicht geschafft ein Team (und erst recht kein gutes Team) an den Start zu bringen. Und da hatten sie eine Woche Zeit gehabt zum melden.
Andererseits haben sie einige Fahrer in Duisburg. Aber die melden sich ja nicht unter IBC DIMB an, dann kann man sie auch nicht finden.



> Bei der Größe des Fahrerlagers des MTBvD wäre ich für eine Auslagerung des Vereins auf die andere Straßenseite ins Manganeisenlager, dann gäbe es dort auch endlich in der Nacht Zuschauer.


Wozu brauchst Du da Zuschauer?
Angst davor alleine zu sein?


----------



## juchhu (12. Oktober 2009)

Nene, wieder das gleiche Geheule wie letztes Jahr.

Freunde, die Voraussetzungen waren für alle gleich.
Der Termin und die Uhrzeit für die Serverfreischaltung war rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben und freundlicherweise auf einen Samstagmorgen gelegt (letztes Jahr war es ein Montagmorgen!) worden.

Dirk und ich haben den Anmeldung für den MTBvD zentral für unsere Racer gemacht. Ich war übrigens auf dem Weg zu einem Steuerseminar für Vereine. Kurz vor 9:00 Uhr habe ich einen Autorastplatz angesteuert und mein Netbook mit UMTS-USB-Stick angeworfen. Leider hatte ich ein kleines Installationsproblem, sodass ich erst um 9:05 Uhr in die Anmeldungsoberfläche hineinkam.
Statt der 4 x 1er, 4 x 2er, 10 x 4er und 4 x 8er sind es dann nur 4 x 2er, 4 x 4er und 4 x 8er geworden. Ab etwa 9:30 Uhr reagierte das Anmeldeportal nicht mehr. 

Der MTBvD Racing nimmt keinem die Team-/Startplätze weg. Zum einem haben wir zz. über 250 Racer im MTBvD Racing, zum anderen bezahlt jeder Racer seinen Startplatz im Team selber. D.h. er tritt als Einzelner/Team nicht anders auf als alle anderen Starter/Teams.

Dass die MTBvD Racing Mitglieder unter MTBvD-Flagge fahren, liegt nur daran, dass sie u.a. einen guten (Wettkampf)Versicherungsschutz und die Annehmlichkeiten des MTBvD-Teamcamps genießen wollen.

Sicher werden wir ab 2011 im eigenen MTBvD-Bikepark Rennen ausrichten, vielleicht auch 24h-Rennen, aber nur weil wir dann einen eigenen Bikepark mit verschiedenen Wettkampfstrecken haben, verwirken wir doch nicht das Recht, in Duisburg starten zu dürfen. Vorausgesetzt, wir sind auch in der Zukunft in der Lage, uns ein wenig schneller und besser zu organisieren, um rechtzeitig Teams anzumelden.

Da die Menge der Startplätze/Teams nicht (beliebig) erweiterbar ist, hier ein Vorschlag an Skyder:

Die TOP10 des Vorjahres in den jeweiligen Wertungsklassen bekommt ein Vororderangebot. Wird es nicht wahrgenommen, verfällt die Option. Alle anderen Teams nehmen an der Verlosung teil. Dann haben wir gleiche Chancen für alle.


----------



## juchhu (12. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> das mit der bescheidenen Teamanzahl eines Verbandes ist in der Tat schon, sagen wir, recht ungewöhnlich...
> 
> Wieviele hat die DIMB genannt  ?
> ...



Wenn es nach mir gegangen wäre, hätte ich für die zukünftigen A-Teamfahrer  (A-Teamförderverträge werden ab heute an die angenommenen Bewerber versandt) deutlich mehr Plätze reserviert.
Aber so haben wir nur für die Racer reserviert, die vorher schon ihren Startwillen bekundet haben.

Vielleicht stöbert ja mal der eine oder die andere in den Infos rund um das Duisburger MTBvD-Teamcamp 2009. Dann versteht mann/frau sicher  eher, warum so viele für und im MTBvD Racing fahren wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (12. Oktober 2009)

auch das ist ein Grund für mich Mitglied im MTBvD zu sein, der Verein nimmt mir arbeit ab, in diesem Fall, Anmeldestress und perfekte Betreuung,
ich bin ja bis jetzt 3 mal in Duisburg gestartet, aber so wie 2009 im Teamcamp war es für mich am besten, ich freu mich schon wieder auf Duisburg 2010 im MTBvD Teamcamp, und ich bin mir sicher 2010 als 2er Team werden wir froh sein so eine Unterstützung zu haben, 
wir sehn uns in Duisburg


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Oktober 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nene, wieder das gleiche Geheule wie letztes Jahr.
> 
> Freunde, die Voraussetzungen waren für alle gleich.
> Der Termin und die Uhrzeit für die Serverfreischaltung war rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben und freundlicherweise auf einen Samstagmorgen gelegt (letztes Jahr war es ein Montagmorgen!) worden.
> ...



1. ist das unerlaubte werbung , die du hier betriebst 
2. macht ihr damit das event als solches kaputt. 
duisburg ist ein jedermann-rennen , und so soll es auch bleiben. 
3. dieser vorschlag kann auch nur von dir kommen. das widerspricht total dem jedermann-charakter. 
aber auf den legt ihr ja keinen wert. 
und nur, damit ihr nächstes jahr noch mehr plätze bunkern könnt, sollen die ersten 10. ein vororderangebot bekommen ?

schwachsinn !!!


*wenn ihr "racen" wollt, fahrt auf andere rennen, udn lasst den anderen ihre rennen oder events. 
* 


juchhu schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir gegangen wäre, hätte ich für die zukünftigen A-Teamfahrer  (A-Teamförderverträge werden ab heute an die angenommenen Bewerber versandt) deutlich mehr Plätze reserviert.
> Aber so haben wir nur für die Racer reserviert, die vorher schon ihren Startwillen bekundet haben.
> 
> Vielleicht stöbert ja mal der eine oder die andere in den Infos rund um das Duisburger MTBvD-Teamcamp 2009. Dann versteht mann/frau sicher  eher, warum so viele für und im MTBvD Racing fahren wollen.



noch ein grund mehr , eurem komischen verein nicht beitreten zu wollen


----------



## Delgado (12. Oktober 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> .... noch ein grund mehr , eurem komischen verein nicht beitreten zu wollen



"_Kannst Du das System nicht ändern, werde Teil des Systems, und ändere es von innen_"


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (12. Oktober 2009)

duisburg ist ein jedermann-rennen , und so soll es auch bleiben. [/COLOR]

die meisten Fahrer des MTBvD Racing sind Jedermann-Renn-Fahrer,
betreiben es nur nebenbei, haben Familie und Beruf, 
durch den MTBvD bin ich aber beim Rennen und bei den Trainingsfahrten auch noch Versichert, durch die Teamkleidung hab ich das Gefühl ein kleiner "Profi" zu sein, ich kann entspannt anreisen, hab Spaß mit Gleichgesinnten, die ich sonst nur aus dem Netz kenne, es ist eine Klasse Stimmung im Team, jemand der mir Mut macht wenn ich nicht mehr kann und kurz vorm Aufgeben bin,
von den Ausfahrten mit den Regionalgruppen fang ich jetzt garnicht erst an, ich sag nur soviel, *es macht Spaß*


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (12. Oktober 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> "_Kannst Du das System nicht ändern, werde Teil des Systems, und ändere es von innen_"



das setzt aber vorraus das du was mit verändern willst, dich einbringen, aber so wie ich das bei Dir sehe, meckerst du lieber in jedem Post bei dem es um den MTBvD geht, hatte eigentlich gestern schon mit dir gerechnet
 "von wegen der böse MTBvD nimmt uns alle Startplätze weg"


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Oktober 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> "_Kannst Du das System nicht ändern, werde Teil des Systems, und ändere es von innen_"




okay, erwischt. 
aber soviel kann auch ich nicht ändern .


----------



## M::::: (12. Oktober 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> duisburg ist ein jedermann-rennen , und so soll es auch bleiben. [/COLOR]


Ja und wird es auch bleiben.


hoerman2201 schrieb:


> . dieser vorschlag kann auch nur von dir kommen. das widerspricht total dem jedermann-charakter.
> aber auf den legt ihr ja keinen wert.
> und nur, damit ihr nächstes jahr noch mehr plätze bunkern könnt, sollen die ersten 10. ein vororderangebot bekommen ?
> 
> schwachsinn !!!


Der MTBvD würde davon nur sehr begrenzt partizipieren,weil s ja nun mal nicht so ist, das in allen Klassen MTbvDler unter den 1. 10 waren. Die meisten waren im Mittelfeld; "echte" Hobbyfahrer eben.Wo soll denn da der Vorteil für den MTBvD sein ??


hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *wenn ihr "racen" wollt, fahrt auf andere rennen, udn lasst den anderen ihre rennen oder events.
> *



Ja klar,so weit kommt s noch, das irgendwer bestimmt wer wo starten darf und wo nicht 

Ich kann das ganze Rumgeflenne hier echt nicht verstehen. Ist s jetzt ein Problem das mehrere Fahrer unter einer Flagge starten? Wenn alle seperat gemeldet hätten,wären die Startplätze doch genauso schnell weg gewesen.


----------



## KONI-DU (12. Oktober 2009)

oh mann, jetzt fehlt nur noch das Thema "Monster" Treppe


----------



## apoptygma (12. Oktober 2009)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> oh mann, jetzt fehlt nur noch das Thema "Monster" Treppe



Was ich noch sagen wollte, ich werde die Treppe auch im nächsten Jahr wieder tragen.



@MTBvD Vetreter:
Nen klein bisschen weniger arrogantes (wie ich finde, es kommt so rüber für mein Empfinden) Auftreten, tät Euch gut. 

Das einige enttäuscht sind, keinen Startplatz ergattert zu haben, kann ich auch verstehen, und man muss ganz einfach feststellen, das nunmal Platze geblockt werden, und, meinem Empfinden nach, auch recht viele. Ggf. wäre es eben ne Überlegung, für Vereine/überregional tätige Verbände ne begrenzte Anzahl an Team-Plätzen zuzulassen. Denn wo führt das ggf. mal hin, wenn zum Beispiel 10 Leute vom MTBvD die Anmeldungen zeitgleich übernehmen? 

Wie dem auch sei, nach einer Mail von Stephan von Skyder MUSS zwingend das Geld Freitag gutgeschrieben sein. Am Samstag werden die Nachrücker gesetzt. Ohne Wenn und Aber und Trallalla. Da wird sich einiges lichten denk ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (12. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das einige enttäuscht sind, keinen Startplatz ergattert zu haben, kann ich auch verstehen, und man muss ganz einfach feststellen, das nunmal Platze geblockt werden, und, meinem Empfinden nach, auch recht viele.



Aber die werden doch nicht geblockt ,sondern gebucht. Wer bis Freitag kein Geld auf den Tisch legt ist doch eh raus.Damit dürften die Anwärter (vermutlich in chronologischer Reihenfolge) nachrücken.
Das einige enttäuscht sind ist ja klar,aber muss deswegen sofort ein Sündenbock her ?



apoptygma schrieb:


> Ggf. wäre es eben ne Überlegung, für Vereine/überregional tätige Verbände ne begrenzte Anzahl an Team-Plätzen zuzulassen. Denn wo führt das ggf. mal hin, wenn zum Beispiel 10 Leute vom MTBvD die Anmeldungen zeitgleich übernehmen?



Es führt genau da hin, wo es auch hinführt,wenn 10 Leute sich selber einzeln anmelden.
Und dann meldet der Rest sich selber unter Fantasienamen (DvBTM ) an und die Plätze sind wieder weg. Da seh ich den Sinn gerade nicht 
Das z.B. Ihr Hagener mehr Plätze braucht als der SC Kleinkleckersdorf liegt doch in der Natur der Sache: Ihr habt nun mal mehr aktive Mitglieder.


----------



## apoptygma (12. Oktober 2009)

Gut, ggf. wäre es mal interessant zu beobachten, ob denn alle gebuchten Plätze auch bezahlt und genommen werden. 

Wie gesagt, ich wollte mich in den Tenor von weiter oben nicht einreihen, indem ich da ins gleiche Horn stosse. Aber ich denke einfach, das der einzelne kleine Club, ne kleine MTB Truppe etc. das eben einfach aus nem anderen Blickwinkel sieht. Ich kann gut lachen dies Jahr noch, ich hab alle Plätze bekommen, aber wohl eben auch nur, weil ich fest davon ausging, das der Andrang enorm sein wird und icn um Punkt 9 am Start war.

Nur tut sich, meines Erachtens, das Sprachrohr oder die Sprachrohre des MTBvD hier auch keinen großen gefallen, indem sie direkt in die Rechtfertigungshaltung schießen, die dann ggf. noch grenzwertig borniert für einige rüber kommt.

Vereinsmeierei liegt nicht jedem, und es geht ja auch grad nicht um den MTBvD allein, da sind ja noch einige andere Vetreter 






M::::: schrieb:


> Aber die werden doch nicht geblockt ,sondern gebucht. Wer bis Freitag kein Geld auf den Tisch legt ist doch eh raus.Damit dürften die Anwärter (vermutlich in chronologischer Reihenfolge) nachrücken.
> Das einige enttäuscht sind ist ja klar,aber muss deswegen sofort ein Sündenbock her ?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wogru (12. Oktober 2009)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu brauchst Du da Zuschauer?
> Angst davor alleine zu sein?


Ich habe immer Angst im Dunkeln, so ganz alleine. Da gibt es so schwarze Biker vom MTBvD die sind mir nicht geheuer wenn ich sie überhole.



			
				apoptygma schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, ggf. wäre es mal interessant zu beobachten, ob denn alle gebuchten Plätze auch bezahlt und genommen werden.


Die füllen ihre freien Plätze mit Freunden und Bekannten nur um sie nicht verfallen zu lassen


----------



## wogru (12. Oktober 2009)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> oh mann, jetzt fehlt nur noch das Thema "Monster" Treppe



Das kommt erst 2 Monate vorher, außerdem heißt es *Todestreppe*, wir wollen sie doch nicht verniedlichen.


----------



## juchhu (12. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ...
> Nur tut sich, meines Erachtens, das Sprachrohr oder die Sprachrohre des MTBvD hier auch keinen großen gefallen, indem sie direkt in die Rechtfertigungshaltung schießen, die dann ggf. noch grenzwertig borniert für einige rüber kommt.
> ...



Nehmen wir mal an, Du wärst MTBvD-Mitglied.
Würdest Du Dich dann nicht über das vielfältige Engagement, die konkrete Unterstützung und Betreuung für Dich persönlich aber auch für den Mountainbikesport freuen?

Wenn Du unter der o.g. Annahme jetzt "Ja" sagst,
hängt die gesamte Betrachtungsweise also nur davon ab,
ob man mittendrin (im MTBvD) oder nur dabei ist.


----------



## M::::: (12. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gut, ggf. wäre es mal interessant zu beobachten, ob denn alle gebuchten Plätze auch bezahlt und genommen werden.



Aber selbst wenn der MTBvD alle Startplätze zurück gibt, gibt s doch für alle Nachrücker nur den Nachteil,das sie erst 1 Woche später von Ihrem Glück erfahren. Deshalb kann ich den Aufriss nicht verstehen.Das "Blocken" hat eine Halbwertszeit von genau 7 Tagen.So what !?Es sind noch ~ 10 Monate bis DU.



apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich kann gut lachen dies Jahr noch, ich hab alle Plätze bekommen, aber wohl eben auch nur, weil ich fest davon ausging, das der Andrang enorm sein wird und icn um Punkt 9 am Start war.



Eben!Es war ,gerade nach Diskussion an gleicher Stelle von 09, definitiv davon aus zu gehen,das alle die nicht um 9 in der Schlange stehen,evtl. Probleme bekommen werden.Wenn mir der Start in DU sooo wichtig wäre,würd ich eben um 9 vorm Rechner sitzen oder ggf. Familie und Kollegen einspannen. 



apoptygma schrieb:


> Nur tut sich, meines Erachtens, das Sprachrohr oder die Sprachrohre des MTBvD hier auch keinen großen gefallen, indem sie direkt in die Rechtfertigungshaltung schießen, die dann ggf. noch grenzwertig borniert für einige rüber kommt.



Na ja, es ist ja auch die Frage warum ausgerechnet der MTBvD als erster angegriffen wird,nur weil ein paar Leute halt Pech bei der Startplatzvergabe hatten.



apoptygma schrieb:


> Vereinsmeierei liegt nicht jedem, und es geht ja auch grad nicht um den MTBvD allein, da sind ja noch einige andere Vetreter



Ich find s völlig OK wenn einer/eine keinen Bock auf Vereinsgedöns hat. Aber dann bitte auch nicht rum heulen,wenn andere durch einen Verein von Vorteilen profitieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (12. Oktober 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Die fÃ¼llen ihre freien PlÃ¤tze mit Freunden und Bekannten nur um sie nicht verfallen zu lassen



Und in DU steht der MTBVD dann nur mit 2 Teams,sonst fÃ¤hrt ja keiner,weil ja alles Platzhalte-Dummies waren. DafÃ¼r sind aber 1000nde von â¬ bezahlt worden. Ein wirklich nachvollziehbarer und genialer Plan.


----------



## wogru (12. Oktober 2009)

M::::: schrieb:


> Und in DU steht der MTBVD dann nur mit 2 Teams,sonst fährt ja keiner,weil ja alles Platzhalte-Dummies waren. Dafür sind aber 1000nde von  bezahlt worden. Ein wirklich nachvollziehbarer und genialer Plan.


Ich wußte gar nicht das sie so viele Mitglieder wie Startplätze haben


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (12. Oktober 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, Du wärst MTBvD-Mitglied.
> Würdest Du Dich dann nicht über das vielfältige Engagement, die konkrete Unterstützung und Betreuung für Dich persönlich aber auch für den Mountainbikesport freuen?
> 
> Wenn Du unter der o.g. Annahme jetzt "Ja" sagst,
> ...



Ist doch alles nur Marketing, in Duisburg gibt es Kaviar und Champanger im Fahrerlager und bei anderen 24 Stunden Rennen ward keiner gesehen.


----------



## apoptygma (12. Oktober 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, Du wärst MTBvD-Mitglied.
> Würdest Du Dich dann nicht über das vielfältige Engagement, die konkrete Unterstützung und Betreuung für Dich persönlich aber auch für den Mountainbikesport freuen?
> 
> Wenn Du unter der o.g. Annahme jetzt "Ja" sagst,
> ...



Darum geht es m.E. nicht. Ich habe selbst nen Trainingspartner, der im MTBvD is und keinen Startplatz bekommen wird. Ich stelle nicht Verbände und Vereine (da ich ja selbst einem Verein angeschlossen bin) infrage. Ich gebe nur zur Diskussion, ob es in Ordnung ist, oder eben gut ankommt, wenn man bei einer solchen Veranstaltung, die vielleicht eben auch absolute Neulinge in Sachen Rennteilnahmen (oder vielleicht gerade solchen, deren einziger Auftritt dies in Sachen Rennzirkus ist) in dieser geballten Masse auftritt.

Wie gesagt, um Himmels willen je mehr engagierte Vereine es gibt, umso besser. Gerade hier in Hagen sind wir mit dem Club Tretlager aus Wetter drüben und der ATS Nahmer in Hagen allein quasi auf weiter Flur, was den MTB Sport angeht. Und das halte ich schon für viel ;-)

Nur ist der Gedanke, das es irgendwann ggf, zu einer Vereinsmeisterschaft der deutschen MTB-Truppen ausarten könnte, eben soweit nicht hergeholt  und der "ordinäre" MTB´ler mit seiner Wochenendtruppe wendet sich ab und wird wohl auch nicht mehr von Vereinen umworben werden können.

Mir gehts da wirklich nur um die Betrachtung der Aussenwirkung auf ggf. einige enttäuschte Fahrer und Kleingruppen.....


----------



## juchhu (12. Oktober 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Ich wußte gar nicht das sie so viele Mitglieder wie Startplätze haben



Vorsicht, meist beginnen feindliche Übernahmen im Verborgenen.
Und ruckzuck heißt es das MTBvD-24h-Rennen in Duisburg.
Magst Du dann vielleicht auch nicht mehr mitfahren wollen,
die Startplätze werden trotzdem ruckzuuck ausgebucht sein.


----------



## juchhu (12. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Darum geht es m.E. nicht. Ich habe selbst nen Trainingspartner, der im MTBvD is und keinen Startplatz bekommen wird. Ich stelle nicht Verbände und Vereine (da ich ja selbst einem Verein angeschlossen bin) infrage. Ich gebe nur zur Diskussion, ob es in Ordnung ist, oder eben gut ankommt, wenn man bei einer solchen Veranstaltung, die vielleicht eben auch absolute Neulinge in Sachen Rennteilnahmen (oder vielleicht gerade solchen, deren einziger Auftritt dies in Sachen Rennzirkus ist) *in dieser geballten Masse auftritt*.
> 
> Wie gesagt, um Himmels willen je mehr engagierte Vereine es gibt, umso besser. Gerade hier in Hagen sind wir mit dem Club Tretlager aus Wetter drüben und der ATS Nahmer in Hagen allein quasi auf weiter Flur, was den MTB Sport angeht. Und das halte ich schon für viel ;-)
> 
> ...



Tja, alles fließt, wie der (Alt)Grieche zu sagen pflegt.
Du solltest es halt  einfach als das sehen, was es ist.
Ein überregionaler Zusammenschluss von Mountainbiker.
Individuell, freiheitsliebend, naturverbunden unter einer Flagge zum größeren gemeinsamen Nutzen, wie Piraten. (Kleiner Spass)


----------



## sun909 (12. Oktober 2009)

Tja,
und da haben wir es...

Aus einem Thread, der auf der zweiten Seite sich noch um Teams drehte, die hier nach einem Platz suchen, wird das -sorry für den Eindruck- arrogante Geblubbere eines Vereins bzw. deren Verantwortlichen.

Dass ihr so toll und clever ward und auf dem Weg zum Steuerseminar bla bla bla genug Plätze habt, ist ja schön und gut.

Das Angebot mit Betreuung etc. bestimmt auch. Als Marketing so geballt bringt Publicity.

Das Auftreten hier: völlig daneben.

Und damit bin ich raus, schade, dass durch diese Art und Weise der Selbstbeweihräucherung die MTB Vereine einen zweifelhaften Ruf bekommen !

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## M::::: (12. Oktober 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Ich wußte gar nicht das sie so viele Mitglieder wie Startplätze haben



Könnte an Deiner begrenzten Wahrnehmungsfähigkeit liegen 

So, von meiner Seite aus war s das. 

Ring frei für die Mördertodestreppe !


----------



## wogru (12. Oktober 2009)

M::::: schrieb:


> Könnte an Deiner begrenzten Wahrnehmungsfähigkeit liegen
> 
> So, von meiner Seite aus war s das.
> 
> Ring frei für die Mördertodestreppe !


Ich habe halt mein kleines eigenes Universum.

Mal abgesehen davon das ich es trotzdem nicht ganz ok finde das ein Verein so viel Plätze bunkert, hast du Recht, kümmern wir uns lieber ums Training für das Rennen und die monstermäßige Todestreppe.


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Oktober 2009)

treppe ist noch nicht dran. die kommt erst gg. anfang juni ins gespräch 

wie schon gesagt, für mich betrügt der mtbvd das event als solches. 

wir von den deisterfreun.de(n) fahren 2010 zum 3. mal mit.
im ersten jahr als vierer.
dieses jahr mit 2 vierern und einem einzelstarter.
nächstes jahr mit 3 vierer-teams , einem 2er und einem einzelstarter.

unsere teams/kumpels haben sich schon wochen vor meldebeginn zusammengefunden und die teams gegründet. 

für uns steht der spaß an erster stelle, und mit gleichgesinnten ins gespräch zu kommen. 
auch der sportliche ehrgeiz ist da. 

*nur, und das macht den charakter dieses events aus, 
treffen wir uns mehrere monate/wochen im voraus für die ganze planung. wir organisieren alles selber von a- wie anreise bis z-wie zusammenpacken. *

kein betreutes wohnen einzelner, wie es der mtbvd vormacht. 

und das ist der große unterschied. 

wir wollen gemeinsam spaß haben und für unsere truppe ist es der saisonhöhepunkt, da wir alle nicht jedes wochenende auf irgendwelchen rennen unterwegs sind. 


ich finde es nicht okay, dass eine organisation im vorfeld plätze bucht,bunkert,  und sie dann an jeweils 4 einzelstarter verhökert. 

wer mMn keine truppe zusammen bekommt, um im team zu fahren,
soll sich als einzelstarter anmelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (12. Oktober 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich finde es nicht okay, dass eine organisation im vorfeld plätze bucht,bunkert,  *und sie dann an jeweils 4 einzelstarter verhökert. *


Wen sprichst Du denn jetzt damit an?


----------



## exto (12. Oktober 2009)

Mann, Mann, Mann!

Was für ne Farce. Und dieses Mal war ich's gar nicht.  Ein Gutes hat die Diskussion aber vermutlich:

Das Ober-Sprachrohr wird wohl grad nen gewaltiges Rohr haben, weil es so viel röhren durfte... (Tschuldigung, die Damen für den platten Chauvinismus)

Lasst uns unsere Aufmerksamkeit wichtigeren Dingen zuwenden:

*DER TODESTREPPE !!!*​
Damit sich auch der geneigte, nicht vereinsmeierisch organisierte Uneingeweihte etwas unter diesem onster der Race-Szene etwas vorstellen kann, bitte ich um Bilder.

Ich fang' mal an:


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Oktober 2009)

aus 2008 :


----------



## apoptygma (12. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Das Ober-Sprachrohr wird wohl grad nen gewaltiges Rohr haben, weil es so viel röhren durfte... (Tschuldigung, die Damen für den platten Chauvinismus)



Ach passt schon, fahr mal als Frau mit max. 2 Männern gemeinsam ne Tour, da gehts oft schlimmer zu


----------



## exto (12. Oktober 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> treppe ist noch nicht dran...



ist sie DOCH !!

Hier mal extra für Apoptygma:








hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wer mMn keine truppe zusammen bekommt, um im team zu fahren,
> soll sich als einzelstarter anmelden.



Bist du bescheuert? Wo soll ich dann fahren?

Immer diese Team-Verstecker...


----------



## apoptygma (12. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ist sie DOCH !!
> 
> Hier mal extra für Apoptygma:
> 
> ...




Danke Du Tier 

Meine Schulter war im Übrigen 2 Tage später schön blau, aber ich noch heile, weil die Todesstreppe mich nicht erwischt hat ;-)


----------



## exto (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mich monatelang im Herforder Bahnhof auf's Treppentragen vorbereitet. Ich hatte schon geahnt, dass das fiese Bauwerk zum Abräumen der Oppfer öfter mal gesperrt wird.

A Propos Tier:

Der Sieger der letzten 2 Jahre:





DAS ist ein Tier!

Der hätte mit seiner Rundenzahl im Mittelfeld der 4er mitgemischt. ALLEIN !


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (12. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Danke Du Tier
> 
> Meine Schulter war im Übrigen 2 Tage später schön blau, aber ich noch heile, weil die Todesstreppe mich nicht erwischt hat ;-)



Beim Runtertragen zerschellt es sich auch schlecht..


----------



## apoptygma (12. Oktober 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Beim Runtertragen zerschellt es sich auch schlecht..



Eben!

Der erste Sturz mit grossem Aua des ersten "aufs Maul leger" kam noch vor meiner ersten Runde, somit früh genug, um mich für die Walkingeinheit zu entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (12. Oktober 2009)

Früher gab es bei Flucht vorm Feind ne schöne MP 40 Kugel in die Birne.


----------



## apoptygma (12. Oktober 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Früher gab es bei Flucht vorm Feind ne schöne Kugel in die Birne.



Wohl dem der trifft, trifft derjenige nicht würd er sich wünschen, nichtmal einen solchen Gedanken gehegt zu haben


----------



## wogru (12. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


>


Was ist das, Starrgabel und modifiziertes Einrad ? Wenigstens sieht es wie ein Einrad aus !!


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Oktober 2009)

härter gehts nicht!

singlespeed noch dazu.


----------



## exto (12. Oktober 2009)

Starrgabel und EinGANG reicht mir als Selbstgeißelung


----------



## apoptygma (12. Oktober 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> härter gehts nicht!
> 
> singlespeed noch dazu.




Deswegen isser ja nen "Tier" für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (12. Oktober 2009)

nen "tier" durften wir bei den 8h von barntrup bestaunen.


----------



## exto (12. Oktober 2009)

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad des Singlespeedens wird allgemein stark überbewertet. 

Dass wir alle so unglaublich viele Gänge brauchen wird uns nur suggeriert. Man will ja auch was verkaufen. 

Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, das mal auszuprobieren...

was k_star meinte, war der unglaubliche Typ, der mit seinem Eingangrad die Gesamtwertung der 8 Stunden von Barntrup souverän gewonnen hat. Und das auf nem Kurs, gegen den der Duisburger wie n Walldorf-Kindergarten wirkt...


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Oktober 2009)

da kann ich nur zustimmen!

durfte den typen vorletztes wohenende in langenberg mal bei schrittgeschwindigkeit betrachten. 

werde mein starres hardtail vorne auf 2fach (29-42) umrüsten. hinten bleibts bei 32z.
als kleiner anfang.


----------



## Wayne70 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hab auch nur flüchtig (aber es reicht) die Diskussion zum MTBVD und deren Anzahl von Anmeldungen gesehen. Sind es 10, 20, 30, 40 ???
Und wie oft fährt ein Martin mit? Wieviele von den Teams könnten tatsächlich morgen starten??? 1,2,3 ? Ist der Hammer. Keine Namen. Dann müssen die Startgebühren noch vorfinanziert werden. Das werden mal eben über 10.000 EUR sein. Wo ist das Problem festzulegen, dass bei einer Anmeldung mindestens 25% oder 50% der Fahrer oder Fahrerinnen feststehen müssen. Wenn es dem MTBvD doch möglich ist, na dann sorry - tragt doch mal die Namen ein, ist ja gleiches Recht für alle, richtig. Aber blocken ist blöde. Das hat auch nichts mit Arbeit abnehmen zu tun, dann heißt es halt, jeder meldet sich selbst an und tragt bitte wenn ihr als MTBvD fahren wollt, dies vor eurem Teamnamen ein. Aber na gut reicht jetzt. Neutral betrachtet schlage ich mal lediglich vor - für 2011 müssen bei einer Anmeldung 50% der Teammitglieder namentlich gemeldet sein, so in dieser Form ist es echt  ...

Ebenfalls muss man sich bei der Anmeldung schon entscheiden ob man die Treppe fahren soll oder nicht ;-)


----------



## apoptygma (12. Oktober 2009)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> Neutral betrachtet schlage ich mal lediglich vor - für 2011 müssen bei einer Anmeldung 50% der Teammitglieder namentlich gemeldet sein, so in dieser Form ist es echt  ...
> 
> Ebenfalls muss man sich bei der Anmeldung schon entscheiden ob man die Treppe fahren soll oder nicht ;-)


 

Gut, das wäre im Zweifelsfall dann

Stefan Meier
Nicole Mertens
Kai Lehmann
Fritz Lakritz
Klara Sprudel....

Du siehst, is albern  Zudem man die Namen später noch beliebeig ändern kann 

Nix is, die Todestreppe muss spontan gefahren oder nicht gefahren werden ;-)


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (12. Oktober 2009)

beim Fishermans-Friend Lauf, ist das so geregelt

UMMELDUNGEN & WEITERGABE DER STARTNUMMER
Ummeldungen sind generell NICHT möglich. Adressänderungen und Änderung des Teamnamens sind NUR BIS ZUM 01.03.2010 per Email möglich. Schreibt uns hierfür bitte eine E-Mail an 
Die Weitergabe der Startnummer ist nicht erlaubt. Wir werden am Veranstaltungstag Stichproben machen, um zu sehen, ob der jeweilige Läufer zur Startnummer passt. Eine Zuwiderhandlung führt zum sofortigen Ausschluss vom Rennen.
man kann seinen Startplatz auch im Krankheitsfall nicht Abgeben oder Weitergeben,
da waren die Startplätze auch Ruck Zuck weg,
wir werden am Sam. ja sehen wie viele Teams der MTBvD zurückgeben muß,
ich hab schon bezahlt ,


----------



## wogru (12. Oktober 2009)

Da ich ja mehr oder weniger die Diskussion gestartet habe will ich auch mal weiter machen. Wo endet es mit der Anmeldung von dem Verein oder meinet wegen auch all den anderen Vereinen. Leider fällt hier der MTBvD wegen der Masse tatsächlich auf. Es mag sein das sie ein gutes Angebot haben in dem das ganze Drumherum noch organisiert wird, ein Zeltlager wird aufgebaut, die Leute werden versorgt, Massageliegen, im Prinzip ein All-Inclusive-Rennen für Vereinsmitglieder. 2010 sind es um die 80 Starter, nächstes Jahr hat der Verein noch mehr Mitglieder, dann sind es vielleicht schon 100, an die weiteren Jahre möchte ich gar nicht denken. 
Vielleicht ist es besser auf andere 24h-Rennen auszuweichen und Duisburg den Rücken zu kehren.


----------



## Twenty-1 (12. Oktober 2009)

so... nachdem ich mich mehr oder weniger hier amüsiert habe auch mal was zum thema startplätze blocken bzw. "n.n.".
in dem team, in dem ich mitfahre steht drei mal n.n. und vier mal jahrgang 1976... wie kommt nur sowas?????
unser teamcaptain hat uns aus seinem urlaub angemeldet und hatte nicht alle daten zur hand; wir wollen nicht 5 mio. mal ändern. und da er nun wieder zurück ist werden 4 verschiedene ECHTE namen stehen und auch der passende jahrgang.
schmu kann man immer betreiben... aber ein bißchen ehrlich sollte es schon zugehen.

und was ich noch zu dem ganzen hick-hack sagen möchte... auf der einen seite ist es sicherlich sehr angenehm, wenn sich um vieles organisatorische gekümmert wird... sowas würde ich sicherlich auch gerne in anspruch nehmen; wer weiß... vielleicht mache ich das ja auch mal.
auf der anderen seite wird es irgendwann mal komisch aussehen, wenn man racingteam XXX 1 ... racingteam XXX 21 lesen wird. aber da es sich, wie gerne geschrieben wird, um eine "überpateiliche" organisation handelt und sich jeder einzeln unter eben jenem teamnamen anmelden kann lässt sich sowas nicht vermeiden; wenn dann auch noch dieser versicherungsschutz dazu kommt...
wie man es macht macht man es doch eh falsch. 
und solange nicht irgendwelche hersteller 5 teams stellen, in denen (semi)profis fahren soll doch die kirche im dorf bzw. der hochofen im landschaftspark bleiben.

möge jeder sein gestecktes ziel erreichen und maximalen spaß haben... darum geht es doch letztendlich...


----------



## Mishima (13. Oktober 2009)

Aus Erfahrung!

Bin seit Beginn der Veranstaltung  dabei - es sind nicht nur Startplätze.
Seit Jahren ärgere ich mich über diese "Großgrundbesitzer" die auch am Vorabend des Rennens 3 Leute hin schicken um riesige Gebiete abzustecken, abzugrenzen etc.
Den Rest parke ich mit Autos zu um im gegebenen Fall Platz für sich zu schaffen.

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren nicht einmal meinen zugewiesenen Soloplatz an der Strecke bekommen (und ich bin komplett solo) - und wer steht und sitzt dort. Achter Teams mit Zelten und dann noch der Länge hingestellt.

Das die Orga das nicht alles regeln kann, wenn es Leute gibt die sich immer über Reglungen hinwegsetzten, ist wohl auch klar.

Gebe auch den Leuten recht die diesen Event als JEDERMANN Rennen bezeichen!!

ABER _ Ich wünsche allen von Herzen ein top Rennen.

FAIR BLEIBEN!


----------



## canno-range (13. Oktober 2009)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> Hab auch nur flüchtig (aber es reicht) die Diskussion zum MTBVD und deren Anzahl von Anmeldungen gesehen. Sind es 10, 20, 30, 40 ???
> Und wie oft fährt ein Martin mit? Wieviele von den Teams könnten tatsächlich morgen starten??? 1,2,3 ? Ist der Hammer. Keine Namen. Dann müssen die Startgebühren noch vorfinanziert werden. Das werden mal eben über 10.000 EUR sein. Wo ist das Problem festzulegen, dass bei einer Anmeldung mindestens 25% oder 50% der Fahrer oder Fahrerinnen feststehen müssen. Wenn es dem MTBvD doch möglich ist, na dann sorry - tragt doch mal die Namen ein, ist ja gleiches Recht für alle, richtig. Aber blocken ist blöde. Das hat auch nichts mit Arbeit abnehmen zu tun, dann heißt es halt, jeder meldet sich selbst an und tragt bitte wenn ihr als MTBvD fahren wollt, dies vor eurem Teamnamen ein. Aber na gut reicht jetzt. Neutral betrachtet schlage ich mal lediglich vor - für 2011 müssen bei einer Anmeldung 50% der Teammitglieder namentlich gemeldet sein, so in dieser Form ist es echt  ...
> 
> Ebenfalls muss man sich bei der Anmeldung schon entscheiden ob man die Treppe fahren soll oder nicht ;-)



Auch ich hab vollstes Verständnis dafür, dass man enttäuscht oder auch sauer ist, wenn man keinen Startplatz bekommen hat. Trotzdem finde ich, haben die Diskussionen darüber, wer denn nun gemeldet hat, wieviele Namen in den Listen stehen müssen, und ob da noch Änderungen zulässig sind, den Beigeschmack des Beleidigten, der kein Glück hatte. 

Wer rechtzeitig am Rechner gesessen hat, der ist ja wohl zum Zuge gekommen. Es war lange bekannt, wann die Anmeldung erfolgt und wenn jetzt auch noch innerhalb einer Woche bezahlt wird, dann sind die Plätze halt belegt. Ich bin jedenfalls kein Freund irgendeiner Art von Zensur. First come - first serve. Es ist nun mal immer problematisch, wenn Angebot und Nachfrage nicht zusammen passen. Da können wir ja schon froh sein, dass die Startplätze nicht an die höchstbietenden versteigert werden. 



DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> beim Fishermans-Friend Lauf, ist das so geregelt
> 
> UMMELDUNGEN & WEITERGABE DER STARTNUMMER
> Ummeldungen sind generell NICHT möglich. Adressänderungen und Änderung des Teamnamens sind NUR BIS ZUM 01.03.2010 per Email möglich. Schreibt uns hierfür bitte eine E-Mail an
> ...



Wir haben auch zwei Teams gemeldet, ein 4er und ein 8er. Da sollte es uns doch erlaubt sein, die Zusammensetzung erst im nächsten Jahr zu entscheiden. Es wäre doch wohl auch lächerlich, wenn z.B. ein Team von 8 Leuten nicht in voller Mannschaftsstärke antreten kann, weil ein Fahrer ausfällt, beispielsweise wegen Verletzung.

Was ich allerdings ärgerlich fände, wäre, wenn jemand Startplätze zu mehr als dem Selbstkostenpreis weiterverkaufen würde. Auch sollte es nicht so sein, dass ein Verein schon mal Plätze bunkert, nach dem Motto: "Wenn ihr bei uns eintretet, könnt ihr noch einen Teamplatz für Duisburg bekommen." Womit ich nicht gesagt haben will, dass das so gehandhabt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Oktober 2009)

Schade, dass das eigentliche Rennen schon vor dem Rennen stattfand.
Unglaublich, der Andrang aber auch ein Indiz für den Ruf der Veranstaltung.
Aus meiner Sicht wird der Mythos eines 24h-Rennens aber nicht von 8er-Firmenteams genährt, sondern von den echt "kranken" Solofahrern.
2008 gab es 8er, da sind die Fahrer wegen Regen und Dunkelheit nicht mehr gestartet. Ich fänd es schade, wenn jetzt solche Kaffeefahrer dort zelten und 3h radeln dürfen und dafür 1er / 2er die echt Höchstleistung beweisen wollen in die Röhre gucken.



KONI-DU schrieb:


> oh mann, jetzt fehlt nur noch das Thema "Monster" Treppe


oh oh 



wogru schrieb:


> Das kommt erst 2 Monate vorher, außerdem heißt es *Todestreppe*, wir wollen sie doch nicht verniedlichen.


"Stairway to heaven", "Der Scharfrichter"

Ich denke, es läßt sich per einstweiliger Verfügung regeln, dass *JEDER* die Treppe immer gehend bewältigen muss, nachdem in diesem Jahr einige glaubten es gibt Punkte für das abschießen anderer oder Zeitgutschriften für Stehversuche. 



k_star schrieb:


> ..werde mein starres hardtail vorne auf 2fach (29-42) umrüsten. hinten bleibts bei 32z.
> als kleiner anfang.


Berichte mal: Ich fahre jetzt seit 2-Jahren 3-fach mit 11-26 und wäre zu neuen Spielereien (42/29 - 12/34) bereit (schalten können ist mir aber wichtig, das lenkt so schön von einatmen-ausatmen-treten-einatmen-ausatmen-treten usw ab)


----------



## md-hammer (13. Oktober 2009)

Es ist schon Wahnsinn wie schnell die Startplätze weg waren. Nach einer heute eingegangenen Mail von Skyder stehen 150 Teams auf der Warteliste.
Beim ersten 24 Stunden Rennen in Duisburg waren es gerade mal 150 Mannschaften die an den Start gingen wenn ich micht nicht irre.
Und jetzt stehen so viele außen vor. Wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben wurde, war bekannt das die Anmeldung am Samstag um 9 Uhr eröffnet wird. Dies wurde sowohl beim Rennen mehrmals erwähnt als auch im Internet auf der Seite vom Skyder und ebenfalls auf dieser Seite.
Es ist halt so. Der frühe Vogel pikt den Wurm.
Wenn die Strecke nicht so darunter leiden würde und wenn genug Platz für alle Teilnehmer wäre, dann könnte man ja vielleicht für die Teams von der Warteliste ein 12 Stunden Rennen von Freitag Nacht 00:00 h bis zum Samstag um 12 machen. Der Aufwand wäre für den Veranstalter nicht so riesengroß.
Nicht direkt schimpfen. War nurmal so eine Vision von mir.
Freue mich jetzt schon auf Lofer und noch viel mehr auf Duisburg im nächsten Jahr.
Gruß Micha.


----------



## exto (13. Oktober 2009)

Mishima schrieb:


> Aus Erfahrung!
> 
> Bin seit Beginn der Veranstaltung  dabei - es sind nicht nur Startplätze.
> Seit Jahren ärgere ich mich über diese "Großgrundbesitzer" die auch am Vorabend des Rennens 3 Leute hin schicken um riesige Gebiete abzustecken, abzugrenzen etc.
> ...



Da schließe ich mich mal an. Ich hab mein Hüttchen dieses Jahr zwischen die Klärbecken gequetscht. Uns gegenüber war das "Camp" von Felix Breske (immerhin Zweiter) und eines weiteren Starters. Die betreuenden Mädels mussten sich von unserer Seite immer rüberlotsen lassen, weil das Stück Highspeed-Strecke nicht einsehbar war. Hab mir erzählen lassen, dass es öfter mal brenzlig wurde.

In dem Zusammenhang mal ne Frage an Skyder:

Wäre es nicht möglich, die Flächen mittels Trassierband oder ähnlichem ein bisschen zu kennzeichnen? Die Versuchung, platzmäßig über die Stränge zu schlagen wäre dann nicht so groß. Ich hab z.B. dieses Jahr auf ein angebotenes Wohnmobil verzichtet, weil ich dachte, das könne auf den avisierten 20 m² knapp werden. Ich hab mich im Nachhinein (unter dem Eindruck der riesigen Camps) dabei erwischt, wie ich gedacht habe, "nächstes Jahr schei**t du auf die 20 m²".


----------



## wogru (13. Oktober 2009)

Mir stellt sich die Frage ob man sich nicht ins Mnganeisenlager ausbreiten könnte, ggf die Bühne und die Expo dort hin verlegen. 
Also ich habe keinen Lageplan zur Hand, ist auch nur ein Gedanke !!

Eine 12h-Rennen von Freitag bis Samstag die Nacht durch lehne ich persönlich ab. Die 24h-Teilnehmer wollen die Strecke min. einmal abfahren, Streckposten müssen bezahlt usw. Außerdem kann der "Downhill", der dieses Jahr schon wieder gesperrt wurde, bestimmt nicht mehr Fahrer vertragen.


----------



## Wayne70 (13. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gut, das wäre im Zweifelsfall dann
> 
> Stefan Meier
> Nicole Mertens
> ...



Albern und Schade. Ist wie der geheime Strand an dem plötzlich Busse voller "anderer" Gäste angekarrt werden. Naja wer es mag so pauschal "gebucht" zu werden. Als Teamleader hätte ich zumindestens den Anspruch mich selbst um mein Team zu kümmern und nicht kümmern zu lassen. Ein Team und 1 x Solo haben wir buchen können, aber wenn man denkt, dass nach 30min die Anmeldung vorbei war. Aber gut, Thema ist wohl durch und ich denke mal dass es nächstes Mal anders geregelt wird.

Trotzdem allen viel Spass - bis dahin haben wir ja noch genug Zeit den Eintrag zu füllen.


----------



## kerthor (19. Oktober 2009)

Haben eigentlich noch Leute von der Warteliste einen Startplatz bekommen?

Da war doch irgendwas mit den angeblich geblockten Startplätzen vom MTBvD!?


----------



## s-works speci (19. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich richtig gesehen habe hat der MTBvd jetzt noch einen Einzelstartplatz bekommen


----------



## exto (19. Oktober 2009)

Wird denn wenigstens was aus unserer kleinen Privatfehde?  Mit anderen Worten: Hast du'n Solo-Startplatz ergattert?

Ich hab jede Menge Solo-Starter von 09 auf der 2er Startliste entdeckt. Einige davon sind sogar bei meinem Liebligs ver- <Größenwahnmodus an> -band <Größenwahnmodus aus> -ein untergeschlüpft...


----------



## s-works speci (19. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich bin ich dabei. Und ich werde immer eine Runde vor dir liegen. Und Nachts häng ich dir dann am Hinterrad.Top Ten ist also Pflicht. Wie wäre es denn mit Lofer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Einige davon sind sogar bei meinem Liebligs ver- <Größenwahnmodus an> -band <Größenwahnmodus aus> -ein untergeschlüpft...



allerdings hat "unser leiblingsuser" erst einmal hausverbot 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6441561&postcount=4

und das ist auch gut so


----------



## apoptygma (19. Oktober 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> allerdings hat "unser leiblingsuser" erst einmal hausverbot
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6441561&postcount=4
> 
> und das ist auch gut so




Fraglich, ob sowas eigentlich beim MTBvD gewollt ist?!


----------



## exto (19. Oktober 2009)

s-works speci schrieb:


> Natürlich bin ich dabei. Und ich werde immer eine Runde vor dir liegen. Und Nachts häng ich dir dann am Hinterrad.Top Ten ist also Pflicht. Wie wäre es denn mit Lofer?



Damit das dann auch spaß macht, musst du aber die Schaltung entfernen und die Federgabel gegen was starres ersetzen  Sonst kämpfen wir ja mit ungleichen Waffen...

Lofer hatte ich auch schon überlegt, aber das ist echt früh im Jahr. Wenn ich da schon fitt genug für'n Solo bin, sterbe ich Anfang August  Zweier ohne Ambitionen auf die Platzierung (je 6 Stunden-Turns) wären n gutes Training, aber meine (an sich sehr liberale) Regierung könnte dann in Versuchung kommen, sich nen anderen Koalitionspartner zu suchen...

Ich werd um die Zeit wohl eher kurze Rennen und lange Touren fahren. Besonders die langen Touren sind auch schön. Start Mitternacht, Ziel Nachmittags. Sommer-Nightrides haben was...

@hoerman: Das' ja der Hammer


----------



## s-works speci (20. Oktober 2009)

Mit dem Singelspeeder und der gleicheit könnten wir vieleicht mal 2011 sprechen, vorausgesetzt meine Freundin gibt ihr Einverständnis für eine weitere Investition.

Wo habt ihr eigentlich die Smileys her?

Ja, schade. Vieleicht sehen wir uns ja im April beim Warm-up-Marathon Hellental dürfte doch in deiner Nähe sein.


----------



## apoptygma (20. Oktober 2009)

s-works speci schrieb:


> vorausgesetzt meine Freundin gibt ihr Einverständnis für eine weitere Investition.



Provokante Frage...verdienst Du kein Geld?

Sorry, ich muss immer wieder lachen bei solchen Aussagen


----------



## Unrest (20. Oktober 2009)

Um mal auf die Treppe zurückzukommen...






(Ich war übrigens der jüngste Irre dieses Jahr und bins nach jetziger Meldeliste auch nächstes Jahr wieder *g*)


Ich werd auch nächstes Jahr wieder Solo an den Start gehen.
(MIT Planung vorab und so..  )
Wollen wir Nachts ne Solistengruppe aufmachen und lustige Volkslieder singen? 


Grüße,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (20. Oktober 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Wollen wir Nachts ne Solistengruppe aufmachen und lustige Volkslieder singen?



Das mit dem Fahren in der Gruppe ist der einzige wirkliche Nachteil am Singlespeeden: Durch die eingeschränkte Übersetzung muss man am Berg Stoff geben, damit sich die Gräten nicht verbiegen, ist aber auf den Geraden gezwungen, schööön im G1 - Bereich zu fahren. Zwar scheint mein welker Körper es gut zu vertragen,24 Stunden lang zwischen Wiegetritt mit Puls 170 und Rollen mit Puls 120 zu pendeln, aber mal gemütlich im Windschatten zu lutschen ist leider nicht drinn.

2010 sind immerhin drei SSPder am Start, vielleicht lässt sich da was arrangieren. Dann machen wir euch Schaltluschen lang...

PS.: Kannst mir natürlich gern trotzdem was vorsingen, wenn wir uns unterwegs treffen


----------



## skyder (20. Oktober 2009)

s-works speci schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig gesehen habe hat der MTBvd jetzt noch einen Einzelstartplatz bekommen



Hallo,

dann frage ich mich von wem? Von mir nicht - denn wir haben noch niemanden von der Warteliste bedient (dauert noch ein, zwei Tage) und dieser " der MTBvD" wird bevorzugt - Schwachsinn geht langsam echt auf den Wecker. Weder der MTBvD noch der DIMB noch der "Schlag mich Tod Verband- wird bevorzugt behandelt - für alle gelten die gleichen Regeln -Ausnahme: Sponsoren, die wir 1. unbedingt brauchen - und 2. gar nicht zum ausgelobten Kontigent gehören, sondern drauf gezählt werden - also niemanden einen Platz wegnehmen. So war es übrigens in den Vorjahren auch!

Hoffe das dies damit klar gestellt ist.

Gruß


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Oktober 2009)

s-works speci schrieb:


> Natürlich bin ich dabei. Und ich werde immer eine Runde vor dir liegen. Und Nachts häng ich dir dann am Hinterrad.Top Ten ist also Pflicht. Wie wäre es denn mit Lofer?


>> Meine deisterfreun.de Einladung zur Cola o.ä. steht  auch wenn Ihr in Fehde verfallt 



s-works speci schrieb:


> ...Ja, schade. Vieleicht sehen wir uns ja im April beim Warm-up-Marathon Hellental dürfte doch in deiner Nähe sein.


Bin auch da - so hoffe ich



Unrest schrieb:


> ...Wollen wir Nachts ne Solistengruppe aufmachen und lustige Volkslieder singen?
> Grüße,
> Michael


>> Wenn Ihr schief singt, verbrenne ich euch mit meiner Photonenschleudern im Vorbeifahren den Bürzel


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Provokante Frage...verdienst Du kein Geld?
> 
> Sorry, ich muss immer wieder lachen bei solchen Aussagen



Ja ja, du hast es schon drauf.


----------



## Unrest (21. Oktober 2009)

Kinners, habt euch lieb.


Wie stehts denn mit dir und belgisch kreiseln und singen, Chris?


----------



## apoptygma (21. Oktober 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Ja ja, du hast es schon drauf.



Entschuldige bitte, aber das ist ne normale Verständnisfrage für mich. Ich sehs ja genug in meinem Umfeld, das das Männlein oder auch das Weibchen Rechenschaft über Geldausgaben abgeben muss. Gut klar, wenn Frau nur zu Hause hockt und Vatti das Geld ranbringt, dann sollte Frauchen auch vorher fragen, kein Dingen. Umgekehrt genauso. Aber so, Frau sollte froh sein, wenn Mann nen vernünftiges Hobby hat und nicht nur zu Hause rumhängt (und die Wanne und Couch belegt, wo Frauchen so gern liegt)


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. Oktober 2009)

Wurde vom Schichtführer Aestört, die antwort sollte eigentlich in nen anderen Thread. Ich lese gleich mal in der Pause was du geschrieben hast.


----------



## Re-spekt (21. Oktober 2009)

jetzt war ich mal 2 Monate nicht online - und dann geht hier dermaßen die Post ab (24h Duisburg) glückwunsch
liebe Leute, das zeigt das die Veranstaltung ein hohes Niveau hat - seid nicht böse, aber es wird Zeit das das Startgeld diesem Niveau angepasst wird !

stimmt !!! - kam mir aber solange vor  (die Danksagung für des Beach-Race war nur auf die Schnelle)


----------



## apoptygma (21. Oktober 2009)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> jetzt war ich mal 2 Monate nicht online -



Du hast nen Ghostwriter?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber das ist ne normale Verständnisfrage für mich. Ich sehs ja genug in meinem Umfeld, das das Männlein oder auch das Weibchen Rechenschaft über Geldausgaben abgeben muss. Gut klar, wenn Frau nur zu Hause hockt und Vatti das Geld ranbringt, dann sollte Frauchen auch vorher fragen, kein Dingen. Umgekehrt genauso. Aber so, Frau sollte froh sein, wenn Mann nen vernünftiges Hobby hat und nicht nur zu Hause rumhängt (und die Wanne und Couch belegt, wo Frauchen so gern liegt)



Aso Ok Jedes Pärchen ist ein anderer individueller Fall und bei manchen is es schon sinnvoll dahingehend zu kommunizieren. Mir würde es auch missfallen wenn ich mit der Freundin in den Urlauf möchte und dieses durch
besuche im Sonnen, Nagel, Massagestudio, Klamottenhütte und QVC gefärdet würde. Andersrum fände ich es als Frau nicht klasse wenn ich länger auf die neue Einbauküche warten müsste, weil der mann sich ein neues Fahrrad ohne federgabel und mit nur einen Gang kauft obwohl das "leichte mit 300 Gängen" für 12000 Eur erst 1,5 Jahre alt ist.

@Unrest: Volkslieder trällern geht ja gar nicht, wenn dann überhaupt, Aggresiv-Brutale Deathmetall Texte grölen.
Allerdings werde ich dafür wohl keine Puste haben, denn das Ziel ist es jedes Microwatt Energie in den Vortrieb zu leiten um so lange wie möglich am Stück zu fahren. Plazierung ist eigentlich nebensache, wäre schön an die 420-450 Km ranzukommen.

Hast du in deinen Sidi Tretern Einlagen drinn? Also ich bin das Modell 6-7 Jahre ohne gefahren und hatte immer Beschwerden mit der Fussohle. Puuh nach den Tg Etappen war das erste was ich tat die Treter gedanklich in die Tonne zu kloppen. Echt die Cleats haben immer so Hammer auf den Knochen gedrückt das es mich an meine Leidensfähigkeit getrieben hat.
Aber ich dachte das muss so sein und ich stelle mich nur an , immerhin schaffen auch 500 andere die Distanz ohne das ihnen die Füße abfallen. 

So ist es auch 2008 in Duisburg gelaufen. Um 2 Uhr war der Ofen aus, bzw die Füsse "Schwarz"  
So jetzt wisst ihr auch was ich immer gegen die Höllentreppe hatte. Die machte das Fussdrama nicht einfacher. 
Um 8 Uhr morgens schien es sich wieder einigermassen zu gehen und fahren also Regenklamotten an und auf die Strecke. Mit den nassen Schuhen fuhr es sich angenehmer allerdings hat es mir die Treppe bis 12 (oder 13?) Uhr dann noch echt besorgt. Erste Amtshandlung nach der Zieldurchfahrt-Schuhe losswerden. Platz 26 Single hat es ergeben.

Dieses Jahr verwende ich BG Einlagen und werde nicht mehr von meinen Füssen erinnert das ich gerade Bikeschuhe trage. Auch die 12 Runden im 8 er liefen speziell an der Treppe zufreidenstellend. So gut wie bei den ersten 3 Teams vor uns lief es dann doch nicht und so wurde es der 4. Platz 8.er An den Schuhen lag es zumindest nicht.

Wäre echt nett wenn es 2010 nicht all zu windig und regtenfrei bliebe.

Werde allerdings erstmal noch zum Orthopäden und Sitzpositions Opti. bevor ich mich an die ersten TA wagen werde.

Lg CHris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-works speci (24. Oktober 2009)

@Metzkergiga4u
Danke das du mir das abgenommen hast, apoptygma zu erläutern wie so eine Beziehung Funktioniert. Anscheinend hat sie da noch nicht so viel Erfahrung.


----------



## apoptygma (24. Oktober 2009)

s-works speci schrieb:


> @Metzkergiga4u
> Danke das du mir das abgenommen hast, apoptygma zu erläutern wie so eine Beziehung Funktioniert. Anscheinend hat sie da noch nicht so viel Erfahrung.



Doch, aber auf Augenhöhe mit gegenseitigen Freiräumen. Zumindest brauchte ich meinem "Mann" gegenüber noch keine einzige Geldausgabe zu rechtfertigen.  Und solange er nicht mein Gehalt verpulvert, kann auch er mit seinem machen was er mag. Gut das Menschen verschieden sind woll?


----------



## s-works speci (25. Oktober 2009)

Also ich brauche auch keine ausgabe bei meiner Freundin rechtfertigen. Aber wir Sprechen hier nicht Ã¼ber eine 3000â¬ Ausgabe und deswegen wird bei uns sowas abgesprochen.


----------



## apoptygma (25. Oktober 2009)

s-works speci schrieb:


> Also ich brauche auch keine ausgabe bei meiner Freundin rechtfertigen. Aber wir Sprechen hier nicht über eine 3000 Ausgabe und deswegen wird bei uns sowas abgesprochen.



Sollste doch auch 

Allerdings war mir auch nicht klar, das man sich nen Single-Speeder im Wert eine Neuwagens aufbauen kann 

Wie dem auch sei.....lasst uns wieder über die Todestreppe sprechen....


----------



## exto (25. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ...war mir auch nicht klar, das man sich nen Single-Speeder im Wert eine Neuwagens aufbauen kann



Das ist immerhin der einzige Weg, sich ein RICHTIG leichtes Bike aufzubauen, ohne den Wert einer mittleren Eigentumswohnung zu verbraten... 

Wobei eigentlich der Low-Budget-Gedanke ein wichtiger Teil der SSP-Philosophie ist. Es geht ja darum, "OHNE" zu biken. Ohne Hilfsmittel, ohne viel Kohle, ohne Schnikschnak...


----------



## apoptygma (25. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Das ist immerhin der einzige Weg, sich ein RICHTIG leichtes Bike aufzubauen, ohne den Wert einer mittleren Eigentumswohnung zu verbraten...
> 
> Wobei eigentlich der Low-Budget-Gedanke ein wichtiger Teil der SSP-Philosophie ist. Es geht ja darum, "OHNE" zu biken. Ohne Hilfsmittel, ohne viel Kohle, ohne Schnikschnak...



Na ja, wenn ich die Entwicklungen mit so ansehe....MTB´s mit Hilfsmotorgedöns, irgendwie elektronisch gesteuerte Federgabeln blafasel.....wo bleibt denn da der "Witz"?

Solange ich noch von 11-jährigen Triathlet-Mädels aufm Rad verblasen werde (so wie gestern), ist das Gewicht des Rades und der fehlende Motor dran mein kleinstes Problem ;-)


----------



## exto (25. Oktober 2009)

Das Gewicht des Rades ist auch bei mir immer das kleinste der *Gewichts*probleme


----------



## s-works speci (25. Oktober 2009)

Wenns schon nur ein Gang hat dann solls wenigstens Leicht sein.

Und das 11 jährige Mädchen fährt ja auch schon mal auf ein RR. Wenn du schonn mal RR gefahren bist weißt du ja wie ungleich der vergleich ist.


----------



## apoptygma (25. Oktober 2009)

s-works speci schrieb:


> Wenns schon nur ein Gang hat dann solls wenigstens Leicht sein.
> 
> Und das 11 jährige Mädchen fährt ja auch schon mal auf ein RR. Wenn du schonn mal RR gefahren bist weißt du ja wie ungleich der vergleich ist.



Umso schlimmer...denn sie saß auf nem MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotten67 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich wolllte am Freitag mal meiner Mitfahrerin die Strecke zeigen. 
Aber das waar ein Spaß von kurzer Dauer. Es wurden Bäume gefällt,und wie immer in Duisburg, natürlich als Trailsperre genommen. 
Wirklich sinnig an einem Ort was zu sperren,der nur von MTBlern genutzt wird...


----------



## Christer (25. Oktober 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Ich wolllte am Freitag mal meiner Mitfahrerin die Strecke zeigen.
> Aber das waar ein Spaß von kurzer Dauer. Es wurden Bäume gefällt,und wie immer in Duisburg, natürlich als Trailsperre genommen.
> Wirklich sinnig an einem Ort was zu sperren,der nur von MTBlern genutzt wird...



Wo genau im Landschaftspark Duisburg Nord befindet sich eine reine und permanente Mountainbike Strecke? 

Ich kenne den Landschaftspark sehr gut und so wie ich mich erinnern kann, handelt es sich dabei um einen alten Industriepark für alle Bürger, in dem an einem Wochenende im Jahr ein 24 Stunden Mountainbike Rennen ausgetragen wird. 

Kann es sein das Du dort etwas verwechselt hast?

Gruß

SR


----------



## s-works speci (26. Oktober 2009)

@apoptygma

Na,ja das Jahr geht dem Ende zu und wir alle sind denke ich mal nicht mehr in Höchstform ausser natürlich die Triathleten


----------



## Rotten67 (26. Oktober 2009)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Wo genau im Landschaftspark Duisburg Nord befindet sich eine reine und permanente Mountainbike Strecke?
> 
> Ich kenne den Landschaftspark sehr gut und so wie ich mich erinnern kann, handelt es sich dabei um einen alten Industriepark für alle Bürger, in dem an einem Wochenende im Jahr ein 24 Stunden Mountainbike Rennen ausgetragen wird.
> 
> ...



Nee, ich habe nichts verwechselt. Aber die Wege mit Bäumen als Hindernisse zu sperren ist wohl auch nicht der richtige Weg.
Dann sollte man den Park komplett für MTBs sperren und alles ist gut, oder auch nicht.
Ich finde halt, das man als MTBler immer Knüppel zwischen die Speichen gelegt bekommt.
Ich wollte es zudem für die erwähnen, die weiter entfernt wohnen und mal daran denken eine Tour da zu fahren.
Soll es ja auch geben.


----------



## Twenty-1 (26. Oktober 2009)

meines wissens nach handelt es sich um wanderwege für ALLE, die von MTBlern genutzt werden...
ich war selbst in letzter zeit nicht im PL, sodass ich dazu nicht konkretes sagen kann. aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die bäume wirklich als trailsperrung liegen; aber ich werd mir wohl am kommenden WE mal selbst ein bild machen... ich kann ja mit dem rad in ca. 45 min dorthinfahren


----------



## Rotten67 (26. Oktober 2009)

Es betrifft  ja nur den Trail, dessen Abfahrt gesperrt wurde.
Da wandert eh selten einer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (26. Oktober 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> ...die weiter entfernt wohnen und mal daran denken eine Tour da zu fahren.



Ich habe wirklich Schwierigkeiten, mir vorzustellen, dass jemand sowas tun wollen würde...


----------



## Rotten67 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe da schon vielefahren sehen
Osnabrück,Hagen und sonst wo her


----------



## apoptygma (26. Oktober 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Ich habe da schon vielefahren sehen
> Osnabrück,Hagen und sonst wo her



Aus Hagen????? Nach Duisburg um im Flachland zu fahren? Ernsthaft?


----------



## Rotten67 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ist so
die wollten wohl alle mal die Streck fahren. 
Es gibt nichts was es nicht gibt. 
Nun wissen die bescheid....


----------



## apoptygma (26. Oktober 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Ist so
> die wollten wohl alle mal die Streck fahren.
> Es gibt nichts was es nicht gibt.
> Nun wissen die bescheid....




Ich find das grad nen bissken befremdlich  Bin aber mal gespannt, welche Hagener ich noch sehen werde da nächstes Jahr auf Strecke, außer die, die ich kenne und gemeldet sind.


----------



## Rotten67 (26. Oktober 2009)

Seltsame Dinge geschehen nun mal....
Oder die haben gelogen


----------



## Unrest (26. Oktober 2009)

Wer wars denn?
TKO? ATS Nahmer? Windschattenkumpels? TriTeam?


----------



## apoptygma (26. Oktober 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Wer wars denn?
> TKO? ATS Nahmer? Windschattenkumpels? TriTeam?




Gleich annen Pranger


----------



## s-works speci (27. Oktober 2009)

Das war eindeutig WANDAlismus


----------



## gooferone (29. Oktober 2009)

Kennt Ihr schon irgendjemanden der für 2010 von der Warteliste auf die Teilnehmerliste gerutscht ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Picard_75 (29. Oktober 2009)

Nein. Skyder reagiert auch schon seit Tagen nicht mehr auf Mails...


----------



## skyder (29. Oktober 2009)

Picard_75 schrieb:


> Nein. Skyder reagiert auch schon seit Tagen nicht mehr auf Mails...



Seit Tagen????????????????Sorry - nicht immer gleich übertreiben,
ich bin gerade mit unserem Bike-Camp in Zypern und habe eigentlich alle Emails - wie gewöhnlich - beantwortet. Also - wenn noch keine Antwort würde ich einfach nochmals nachfragen... Es kann ja auch mal was untergehen...- zwischen Zypern und Deutschland...Kein Panik..

Zu der Warteliste - bisher (Stand Sonntag) hat sich nicht viel geändert; am Montag nach der Bestandsaufnahme werden wir weitersehen - das dauert u.a. deshalb etwas länger, weil wir auf die Rücklastschriften warten müssen - die es manchmal leider gibt.

Gruß aus Zypern... (1. Ausfahrt- 15 mal platt - kein Witz.....)


----------



## apoptygma (29. Oktober 2009)

skyder schrieb:


> Seit Tagen????????????????Sorry - nicht immer gleich übertreiben,
> ich bin gerade mit unserem Bike-Camp in Zypern und habe eigentlich alle Emails - wie gewöhnlich - beantwortet. Also - wenn noch keine Antwort würde ich einfach nochmals nachfragen... Es kann ja auch mal was untergehen...- zwischen Zypern und Deutschland...Kein Panik..
> 
> Zu der Warteliste - bisher (Stand Sonntag) hat sich nicht viel geändert; am Montag nach der Bestandsaufnahme werden wir weitersehen - das dauert u.a. deshalb etwas länger, weil wir auf die Rücklastschriften warten müssen - die es manchmal leider gibt.
> ...



Jaaaaaaaa, das brauchen wir getz hier auch im kalten Deutschland...Infos aus dem wohl sonnigen Zypern 

Viel Spass noch und hab Nachsicht mit den vielleicht etwas nervösen "Nachrückern"....


----------



## skyder (29. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaa, das brauchen wir getz hier auch im kalten Deutschland...Infos aus dem wohl sonnigen Zypern
> 
> Viel Spass noch und hab Nachsicht mit den vielleicht etwas nervösen "Nachrückern"....



Also - wenn ich ehrlich bin - zur Zeit regnet es (heute hatten wir Gewitter - aber ansonsten war es bisher sehr gut - Sa. und So. fast zu heiß...) 

Natürlich habe ich Nachsicht -und verstehe auch die Unruhe... genau deshalb versuche ich auch so oft wie möglich zu antworten....


----------



## apoptygma (29. Oktober 2009)

skyder schrieb:


> Also - wenn ich ehrlich bin - zur Zeit regnet es (heute hatten wir Gewitter - aber ansonsten war es bisher sehr gut - Sa. und So. fast zu heiß...)
> 
> Natürlich habe ich Nachsicht -und verstehe auch die Unruhe... genau deshalb versuche ich auch so oft wie möglich zu antworten....



Ich denke, alle, die das hier schon nen paar Jahre beobachten, wissen das auch 

Oder eben auch die, die eben meist super schnell Antwort auf Mails bekommen, wie ich 

Dann wünsch ich zumindest die restliche Zeit geschmeidiges Bike-Sommer-Wetter


----------



## Mishima (29. Oktober 2009)

(1. Ausfahrt- 15 mal platt - kein Witz.....)

ganz klar Tagessieger


----------



## wogru (30. Oktober 2009)

Mishima schrieb:


> (1. Ausfahrt- 15 mal platt - kein Witz.....)
> 
> ganz klar Tagessieger



Ich habe keine Ausfahrt trotzdem ist mein Bike platt, was gibt es dafür ?


----------



## Mishima (31. Oktober 2009)

@wogru
das sind die "besser jetzt als im Rennen-Vor-Test -Platten bei all den 24 H Solostarts"

Dafür bekommst Du wie Ich nur ein Kindertrostpflaster (Motiv darf gewählt werden)


----------



## nyctea (31. Oktober 2009)

Platz beim 24h Rennen im Damen-4er zu vergeben (Mädels aus Umgebung Duisburg/Bottrop...) 

Bin in einem 4er Damen-Team gemeldet. Leider werde ich den Termin 7/8.8.2010 nicht wahrnehmen können. Ich möchte meinen Platz gerne zu einem günstigen Tarif weitervermitteln...auch an Anfängerinnen...der Weg ist das Ziel.

Wär nett wenn Ihr Euch mal umhören könntet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (31. Oktober 2009)

Das is ja meine Spezial-Horror-Vision: Nachts um drei n Platten, gaaaanz hinten auf der Srecke am AC/DC-Hügel. Rhytmus weg, Laune weg, alles Arsc*

Dann lieber, sozusagen zum Karma-Aufbau, zahlreiche, geduldig ertragene Vorbereitungs-Platten...


----------



## tedeschino (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

unser Team geht 2010 beim 24H Rennen in Duisburg u.a. mit einem 4er Mix an den Start und dazu suchen wir eine ambitionierte Dame, die Lust hat, sich der Herausforderung zu stellen.
Auch wenn wir mit Ehrgeiz an den Start gehen, steht der Spaß am Sport an erster Stelle.
Den Startplatz sowie das ganze Drum und Dran (Unterkunft, Rolle,Masseur, Iso Getränke, Betreuer usw) stellen wir.
Eine Begleitperson kann gerne im Teamlager, das mit mehreren Teams auf dem Festivalgelände steht, mit übernachten.

Interessenten melden sich bitte kurzfristig bei mir.
Infos über unser Team gibt es auch über unsere HP.

Schöne Grüße
Andi


----------



## Becci (2. November 2009)

..langsam werden es auch in duisburg immer mehr mädels


----------



## Unrest (2. November 2009)

Ist zufällig von Skyder schon Information über die Strecke geleakt?
Die gleiche wie dieses Jahr, oder andersrum, oder gänzlich anders? 

Wird die Treppe gar gänzlich rausgenommen? *lach*


----------



## Kizou (2. November 2009)

Hallo !!!

Da gepennt, jetzt am heulen !!!!

Wenn irgendein 4er-team komplett aus irgendeinem Grunde nicht starten kann.....meldet Euch bitte, wir übernehmen das gerne.

Gruss


----------



## Kizou (2. November 2009)

Kizou schrieb:


> Hallo !!!
> 
> Da gepennt, jetzt am heulen !!!!
> 
> ...




p.s.: Es wird ein Frauen-4er-team gesucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILROY (2. November 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Wird die Treppe gar gänzlich rausgenommen? *lach*



nee, die muss in 2010 raufgefahren werden. Unten ist noch eine kleine Schikane...zum Tempodrosseln


----------



## sunny1766 (2. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen.
Weiß irgend jemand ob es schon irgendwo eine Starterliste gibt?
Danke.
Sunny


----------



## apoptygma (2. November 2009)

sunny1766 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> Weiß irgend jemand ob es schon irgendwo eine Starterliste gibt?
> Danke.
> Sunny



Büdde

http://www2.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=3&eventid=3346&lang=de

Die steht aber seit dem Anmeldetag schon drin


----------



## Unrest (2. November 2009)

Jüngster Solostarter.. *träller*

Trepp-auf, Trepp-ab. Mir egal.
Man wird auf die eine oder andere Art warten müssen.
Entweder man erschlägt sich gegenseitig mit den Rädern, wenns die Treppe raufgeht,
oder man schießt sich treppab gegenseitig ab.
So what?


----------



## sinusitis (2. November 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Jüngster Solostarter.. *träller*
> 
> Trepp-auf, Trepp-ab. Mir egal.
> Man wird auf die eine oder andere Art warten müssen.
> ...



Hallo Rene. Mit dem abschießen auf der Treppe kannst du es ja mal versuchen. Dann gehst du wahrscheinlich auch als jüngster gesteinigter Solofahrer in die Analen ein.


----------



## apoptygma (2. November 2009)

sinusitis schrieb:


> Hallo Rene.








Getz hat er endlich nen Spitznamen


----------



## Unrest (2. November 2009)

Hochverpopeltes Erikum, liebe Nasennebenhöhlenentzündung...
Wenn Sinusitis genausowenig Rad fahren, wie mit Computern umgehen kann, dann braucht niemand mehr aktiv Leute auf der Treppe abschießen.. *lach*


----------



## ThK (13. November 2009)

Falls ihr in den nächsten Tagen die Strecke fahren wollt.

Bitte vorsichtig sein .. an einigen Stellen liegen, wie auch schon geschrieben, Baumstämme quer über den Weg.

Als neueste Errungenschaft wurde an einer Stelle ein Graben in den Weg gebuddelt und das weggeräumte Material davor schön zu einem Hügel aufgeschüttet.


----------



## Wayne70 (13. November 2009)

ThK schrieb:


> Als neueste Errungenschaft wurde an einer Stelle ein Graben in den Weg gebuddelt und das weggeräumte Material davor schön zu einem Hügel aufgeschüttet.



Optimal. Und - kommt man drüber (über den Graben)? So richtig abschreckend finde ich das nicht. Schaufel mitbringen und 2010 als Streckenänderung einbinden.


----------



## ThK (13. November 2009)

Drüber vl , hat nur die Breite einer Baggerschaufel, aber dann ist ja der aufgeschüttete "Mist" im Weg .. also nichts mit drüber springen oder so ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (13. November 2009)

Es ist doch vollkommen egal wie die Strecke z.Z. aussieht. Interessant ist es erst ab Juli, wenn man absehen kann das Veränderungen wegen Bauarbeiten oder sonstigen Maßnahmen im Landschaftspark notwendig sind


----------



## ThK (13. November 2009)

Egal sieht jeder anders.
Zur Zeit sieht es halt "einfach" nach unfahrbar machen der 24h Strecke aus.
Nicht mehr und nicht minder.
Welche Intention dahinter steht und ob es andere "sinnvolle" Gründe hat wissen wir ja nicht.
Und ja, mir ist auch bewusst das es dort keine explizit vorhandene immer befahrbare Mountainbike Strecke gibt.


----------



## Kizou (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
hat Jemand ne Ahnung wo ich die Starterliste finde ?

Gruss


----------



## manuel e. (3. Februar 2010)

hallo!!!
kann ich dir sagen, weil wir auch am start sind im zweierteam.

hier der link: http://www3.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=3&eventid=3346&lang=de

gruss manuel.


----------



## Twenty-1 (5. Februar 2010)

die ganzen "stöckchen", die dort im weg liegen, sind mir auch schon aufgefallen. ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass die aufgrund der witterung nicht wegeräumt wurden. es würde warscheinlich mehr schaden angerichtet werden als gutes getan. und wenn ich micht nicht ganz vertue... das rennen ist ja nicht in 2 wochen, oder? 
also für die ganz einfrigen... entweder das bike über die hindernisse heben oder auf eine der zahlreichen halden in der umgebung ausweichen... "berge" gibt es ja in der gegend zum glück genug


----------



## apoptygma (5. Februar 2010)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> die ganzen "stöckchen", die dort im weg liegen, sind mir auch schon aufgefallen. ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass die aufgrund der witterung nicht wegeräumt wurden. es würde warscheinlich mehr schaden angerichtet werden als gutes getan. und wenn ich micht nicht ganz vertue... das rennen ist ja nicht in 2 wochen, oder?
> also für die ganz einfrigen... entweder das bike über die hindernisse heben oder auf eine der zahlreichen halden in der umgebung ausweichen... "berge" gibt es ja in der gegend zum glück genug



Also mich wundert es immer wieder, wie man das Flachland da (also die Strecke ansich) als Tourenziel auserwählen kann .


----------



## Twenty-1 (5. Februar 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also mich wundert es immer wieder, wie man das Flachland da (also die Strecke ansich) als Tourenziel auserwählen kann .



naja... wenn man mit dem rad dorthin nur ca. 30 min fährt (mit der u-bahn in ca. 10 min  ) fällt die wahl nicht all zu schwer; zumindest was eine feierabedrunde angeht. oder möchtest du behaupten, dass du nach der arbeit noch mal eben in die alpen fährst???


----------



## apoptygma (5. Februar 2010)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> naja... wenn man mit dem rad dorthin nur ca. 30 min fährt (mit der u-bahn in ca. 10 min  ) fällt die wahl nicht all zu schwer; zumindest was eine feierabedrunde angeht. oder möchtest du behaupten, dass du nach der arbeit noch mal eben in die alpen fährst???



Gut, das da in der Ecke sind für Duisburger ja schon Berge , das stimmt, ich brauch ansich nur 10 Minuten mit dem Rad und kann dann 1000 HM als 2 Std. Feierabendrunde abreissen wenn ich will. Die 70 HM, die die Duisburger Strecke auf 7 km hat habe ich hier bei mir ja schon aus der Stadt untern zu mir rauf am Stück fast, also auf nem km.


----------



## Twenty-1 (5. Februar 2010)

man muss sich ja auch mal in bescheidenheit üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (5. Februar 2010)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> man muss sich ja auch mal in bescheidenheit üben



Oder halt nehmen, wat da is, dat stimmt schon *hehe

Wir "sehen" uns in Duisburg?


----------



## Twenty-1 (5. Februar 2010)

na, von letzterem gehe ich ja mal ganz star aus... einfach auf den vorbeirauschenden kugelblitz achten  
...oder auf die chiquen trikots vom stumpjumper-forum


----------



## wurzelhoppser (5. Februar 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gut, das da in der Ecke sind für Duisburger ja schon Berge , das stimmt, ich brauch ansich nur 10 Minuten mit dem Rad und kann dann 1000 HM als 2 Std. Feierabendrunde abreissen wenn ich will. Die 70 HM, die die Duisburger Strecke auf 7 km hat habe ich hier bei mir ja schon aus der Stadt untern zu mir rauf am Stück fast, also auf nem km.



Sind auch schon fast Alpen-Verhältnisse bei euch in Hagen ,wußte ich ja garnicht.Brauch ich demnächst ja nur 20km um die ecke und mach mal eben 1000HM als Feierabendrunde


----------



## Dumens100 (5. Februar 2010)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> die ganzen "stöckchen", die dort im weg liegen, sind mir auch schon aufgefallen. ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass die aufgrund der witterung nicht wegeräumt wurden. es würde warscheinlich mehr schaden angerichtet werden als gutes getan. und wenn ich micht nicht ganz vertue... das rennen ist ja nicht in 2 wochen, oder?
> also für die ganz einfrigen... entweder das bike über die hindernisse heben oder auf eine der zahlreichen halden in der umgebung ausweichen... "berge" gibt es ja in der gegend zum glück genug



mein Freund hatte da schon einigen Mail-Kontakt mit der Stadt Duisburg diese Stöckchen werden wohl erst zum Rennen im August weggeräumt da es sich um Wirtschaftwege hält und wir dort zur zeit nicht biken düften die Wege solten schon vornr verbarikidiert werden so die Aussage der Stadt Duisburg


----------



## Eddigofast (8. Februar 2010)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Sind auch schon fast Alpen-Verhältnisse bei euch in Hagen ,wußte ich ja garnicht.Brauch ich demnächst ja nur 20km um die ecke und mach mal eben 1000HM als Feierabendrunde



Fahr doch mal in Hagen mit, das ist ganz schön knackig und wird von vielen Unterschätzt!


----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2010)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Fahr doch mal in Hagen mit, das ist ganz schön knackig und wird von vielen Unterschätzt!



Wobei man ja sagen muss, das da, wo in Hagen gefahren wird, es ja vergleichweise flach "aussieht", was aber, wie Du schon sagst, oft schwer unterschätzt wird. Bin mal gespannt, wieviele wir dies Jahr begrüßen können.

Spannender wäre es im letztes Jahr geworden, wenn das Rennen am Eilperberg hätte stattfinden können mit 250 hm auf 6 km oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (8. Februar 2010)

mensch, hier gehts um duisburg!

die raserstrecke mit schlechten 16:30min rundenzeiten.  


ja, hagen wird sicher wieder geil!
freue mich schon.


----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2010)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Sind auch schon fast Alpen-Verhältnisse bei euch in Hagen ,wußte ich ja garnicht.Brauch ich demnächst ja nur 20km um die ecke und mach mal eben 1000HM als Feierabendrunde



Wie weit über die Wittener Grenze  hier in die Richtung biste bis heute gefahren? 

Ich rede ja nicht von Hagens Innenstadt mit knapp 90 üNN sondern eher die Bereiche um Hagen, die zum Teil auf bis 420 üNN hochgehen, von den Nachbargebieten Breckerfeld, Wiblingwerde, Veserde und Co. gar nicht zu sprechen.


----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> mensch, hier gehts um duisburg!
> 
> die raserstrecke mit schlechten 16:30min rundenzeiten.
> 
> ...



Ich wär froh, wenn ich ne 16er Zeit fahren könnte  Na man wird sehen, wies dies Jahr so läuft.

Dann musse Dich aber mal vorstellen bei uns anner Verpflegung mit den Worten: "Ich bin der mit den schlechten 16:30er Rundenzeiten"


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Februar 2010)

ok, wird gemacht!
(war aber nur die schnellste runde! das andere so bis mitte 17)

obwohl ich mich eigentlich noch steigern will.


----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ok, wird gemacht!
> (war aber nur die schnellste runde! das andere so bis mitte 17)
> 
> obwohl ich mich eigentlich noch steigern will.



Ich werd die Augen aufhalten, oder auf der Meldeliste niggel und die Startnummer anschreien 

Hoffen wir auf jeden Fall auf bestes Wetter in Hagen 

So, zurück zu Duisburg!

Die Treppe war lange schon kein Thema mehr.......


----------



## 2Dirty (27. Februar 2010)

Hat jemand von euch die Strecke 2009 als GPX Datei vorliegen? Im Netz findet man leider nur 2007 / 2008. Würde mich freuen.


----------



## Öli__ (27. Februar 2010)

2Dirty schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch die Strecke 2009 als GPX Datei vorliegen? Im Netz findet man leider nur 2007 / 2008. Würde mich freuen.



Strecke 2008=Strecke 2009


----------



## Mishima (1. März 2010)

Jetzt koennte aber mal langsam jemand abspringen, wegen Hochzeit oder so-
Ich habe naemlich noch immer keinen Startplatz 

das bringt meine Motivation vollkommen durch einander!!!!!


----------



## wogru (1. März 2010)

Mishima schrieb:


> Jetzt koennte aber mal langsam jemand abspringen, wegen Hochzeit oder so-
> Ich habe naemlich noch immer keinen Startplatz
> 
> das bringt meine Motivation vollkommen durch einander!!!!!



Dito, ich habe auch noch ein 8er Team das nur auf der Warteliste steht. Also die brauche ich auf jeden Fall, das sind meine Betreuer !!


----------



## exto (1. März 2010)

Sag bloß, du willst dich direkt *auf* der Strecke (also quasi online) bemuttern lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (2. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Sag bloß, du willst dich direkt *auf* der Strecke (also quasi online) bemuttern lassen...



Bei jedem Radrennen fahren die Service-Leute irgendwie mit, warum nicht auch beim 24h-rennen in Duisburg


----------



## exto (2. März 2010)

Keine Ahnung, wie's bei dir im Kopf aussieht, aber mich würde das irre machen. 
Bei Langstreckenrennen bin ich nach ner Zeit völlig weggetreten. Da werd' ich sozusagen zum soziopathischen Vollegoisten. 

Leztes Jahr waren von unserer Truppe in DU noch zwei Viererteams unterwegs und ich hab oft nicht mal wirklich mitbekommen, wenn die mit nem Schulterklopfen an mir vorbeigefahren sind. Selbst Windschattenfahren war extrem stressig, weil die Kollegen nie 100% mein Tempo gefahren sind und 99,9% schon für schlechte Laune bei mir gesorgt haben.

Ich guck' mir das dann mal an bei dir an 

Hast du in Lofer auch schon ne Truppe am Start?


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. März 2010)

ich stell mir das grad bildlich vor. 


der erste macht meldung
der zweite bringt die schüssel
der dritte hält sie beim ka..en fest
der vierte bringt das klopapier
der fünfte wischt ab
der sechste wischt nochmal feucht nach
der siebte cremt das popöchen nochmal sanft ein
der achte entsorgt die ganze schei$$e


----------



## KONI-DU (2. März 2010)

....das kriegt man bestimmt auch mit einem 4er Team hin


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> ...Letztes Jahr waren von unserer Truppe in DU noch zwei Viererteams unterwegs und ich hab oft nicht mal wirklich mitbekommen, wenn die mit nem Schulterklopfen an mir vorbeigefahren sind. Selbst Windschattenfahren war extrem stressig, weil die Kollegen nie 100% mein Tempo gefahren sind und 99,9% schon für schlechte Laune bei mir gesorgt haben....


 
Eben...auch wenn wir dich gaanz doll lieb haben, fährt jeder sein Rennen. Solange alles im Lot ist wird das auch 2010 so sein.
Ich stelle mir vor, wie der 8-er mit Steuermann fahren soll.
Permanent Windschatten grenzt bei 8 Leuten an Fahrradtour, oder?


----------



## wogru (3. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie's bei dir im Kopf aussieht, aber mich würde das irre machen.
> Bei Langstreckenrennen bin ich nach ner Zeit völlig weggetreten. Da werd' ich sozusagen zum soziopathischen Vollegoisten.
> 
> Leztes Jahr waren von unserer Truppe in DU noch zwei Viererteams unterwegs und ich hab oft nicht mal wirklich mitbekommen, wenn die mit nem Schulterklopfen an mir vorbeigefahren sind. Selbst Windschattenfahren war extrem stressig, weil die Kollegen nie 100% mein Tempo gefahren sind und 99,9% schon für schlechte Laune bei mir gesorgt haben.
> ...



Also mir würde es reichen wenn ich auf der Runde dem Fahrer vom 8er zurufen kann was ich brauche und es ist dann in der Wechselzone/Verpflegungsstand von Einzelfahrern vorhanden.

In Lofer bin ich vollkommen auf mich alleine gestellt, das soll aber eher so ein einrollen werden


----------



## md-hammer (4. März 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Also mir würde es reichen wenn ich auf der Runde dem Fahrer vom 8er zurufen kann was ich brauche und es ist dann in der Wechselzone/Verpflegungsstand von Einzelfahrern vorhanden.
> 
> In Lofer bin ich vollkommen auf mich alleine gestellt, das soll aber eher so ein einrollen werden



Kannst dich ja neben mich stellen. Habe so um die 2o Betreuer dabei)


----------



## wogru (5. März 2010)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Kannst dich ja neben mich stellen. Habe so um die 2o Betreuer dabei)



Auf das Angebot komme ich gerne zurück wenn das mit dem 8er nicht mehr klappt


----------



## baldur (6. März 2010)

Zum Glück hab ich noch einen Startplatz bekommen.....bin dann wieder als >einzelfahrer dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (7. März 2010)

Öli schrieb:


> Strecke 2008=Strecke 2009



Würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. März 2010)

Ich frage mich warum Skyder nicht 2 Rennen in Duisburg veranstaltet. Die Startplätze für beide Rennen würden die doch sicher vollkriegen.? Ein Rennen für Hobbyfahrer und eines für die Lizensierten Teilnehmer. In keinen anderen Bereich sei es Motorsport oder Leichtathletik werden solche unterschiedlichen Leistungsklassen aufeinander losgelassen, und ich finde das nicht gut. Beide Fraktionen behindern sich gegenseitig

Natürlich kann ich nachvollziehen das der Familienpappi der zum 2. mal auf dem Bike sitzt verärgert ist wenn jemand mit 3 fachen tempo am Berg vorbeigeht oder er nicht in der Lage ist eine Treppe runterzufahren.

Anderseits ist der Top 3 Wertungsfahrer nicht angetan davon wenn er durch Hirnlose, unnnötige, alberne Fahrmanöver anderer Teilnehmer gestört wird.

Somit sind die gleichen Konflikte wie immer vorprogrammiert und jeder schimpft über jeden.

Zum Glück bin ich 2010 wieder Solo unterwegs nach dem  8 er Einsatz 09. 

Wenn man allerdings wie 08 als Einzelfahrer von 2 er und 4 er Teams aufgehalten wird fragt man sich doch schon wo mann da gelandet ist.


----------



## apoptygma (7. März 2010)

Man könnte getz die ketzerische Frage stellen, ob ein lizensierter CC/Marathon-Wertungsfahrer (mein Haupte in Demut neig, weil ja vor allem jeder Vollhonk ne Lizenz ziehen kann) überhaupt so eine "Trallallastrecke" wie Duisburg nötig hat, um seine "Muckis" zu zeigen 

Und die unterschiedlichen Leistungsklassen treffen bereits im Hobbybereich aufeinander, und nicht mit der Hand voll "wichtiger" Lizenzfahrer.

Und richtig,l ich werde die Treppe auch in 2010 nicht fahren, warum auch. 






Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum Skyder nicht 2 Rennen in Duisburg veranstaltet. Die Startplätze für beide Rennen würden die doch sicher vollkriegen.? Ein Rennen für Hobbyfahrer und eines für die Lizensierten Teilnehmer. In keinen anderen Bereich sei es Motorsport oder Leichtathletik werden solche unterschiedlichen Leistungsklassen aufeinander losgelassen, und ich finde das nicht gut. Beide Fraktionen behindern sich gegenseitig
> 
> Natürlich kann ich nachvollziehen das der Familienpappi der zum 2. mal auf dem Bike sitzt verärgert ist wenn jemand mit 3 fachen tempo am Berg vorbeigeht oder er nicht in der Lage ist eine Treppe runterzufahren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. März 2010)

"Und richtig,l ich werde die Treppe auch in 2010 nicht fahren, warum auch."

Verstehe ich. Treppen sind ja auch zum gehen da. Genauso wie Schotterwege. Weshalb dann überhaupt fahren..?

"mein Haupte in Demut neig, weil ja vor allem jeder Vollhonk ne Lizenz ziehen kann" 

Echt? Werde gleich mal ne Massen-Pm senden. Die Dauersieger Hobbyklasse der letzten Jahrzehnte wussten das anscheinend noch nicht...
Davon mal abgesehen kann auch jeder den Everest besteigen....(und wieso sitzt du noch hier?)

 ".....ob ein lizensierter CC/Marathon-Wertungsfahrer überhaupt so eine "Trallallastrecke" wie Duisburg nötig hat, um seine "Muckis" zu zeigen" 

Ts ts solch eine Blasphemie mal wieder. Ich sag es mal so: Wenn zb dein Verein ein 24 Stunden Rennen im Hagener Wald anbieten würde dann bräuchten "wir" unsere Muckis nicht auf der Ballerstrecke in Duisburg zu Messen/Zeigen  (Bitte nur Einzelstarter Hobby/Lizenz M/W)

Wobei es an der Duisburger Strecke nichts zu meckern gibt. Sie ist von Profil her eine Bolzerstecke (selbst für den Laien am den Rundenzeiten und Geschwindigkeiten erkennbar) und sehr gut zu fahren. 

Einziger Knackpunkt ist die Metalltreppe. Das tragen dort führt zu den Stau, und mann kommt jedesmal aus dem Flow. (Von dem blöden Gelaber im Zwangsstopp mal abgesehen) Auch würde es viel mehr Spass machen die Treppen in einen rutsch zu fahren als runde um runde diesen Drama zu begegnen. 
Mann kann es sich halt nicht aussuchen, und solange nichts vergleichbares im Angebot ist werde ich vom Verein in Duisburg gemeldet.


----------



## apoptygma (7. März 2010)

Chrissi-Hasi, gewöhn Dir doch einfach mal an, wenn Du Fragen beantwortest, dann tu dies das doch rational betrachtet, und rational betrachtet kann JEDER ne Lizenz ziehen, egal, ob er Hobby-Erster der letzten 100 Jahre war oder Graf Rotz, nur weil er Bock auf den ersten Startblock hat. Das Procedre ist doch bekannt.

Wenn durch die Hagener Wälder nen 24-Std.-Rennen möglich wäre, glaube ma..... . Aber ich denke eher haben wir Fix und Foxi als Bürgermeister, als das hier sowas durchgeführt werden könnte.

Ach so, den Everest besteige ich schon deshalb nicht, weil ich extreme Höheangst habe, das aber nur als Randbemerkung 

Du bist getz das 1. Jahr als Lizenzfahrer unterwegs oder? Warum das Gepluster? Und vor allem, macht es Dich doch auch weder schneller noch erfolgreicher, ich kapier das Gewese nicht (also außer 1. Startblock und das ganze Geraffel)

Und wenn Du ehrlich bist, Du hast überall "Störfaktor-Fahrer" und das sind mit Sicherheit nicht nur Vatti aufm MTB oder Tante Käthe im 8er. Ich könnte getz den Vollhorst nennen, der zwar, weil ich dieser Fackel natürlich mehr als einmal begegnen musste, todenmutig die Treppe runterstürzte aber nicht in der Lage war, eine simple Schotterkehre in einem Zug zu fahren, weil er schlicht und ergreifend zu blöde zum Schalten war und damit neben mir noch 2 anderen ausse Pedalen zwang oder dem Strategen mit Carbon-Schüsssel und nicht näher benanntem Vereinstrikot, der noch meinte, mich vor gleicher Kehre mich noch überholen zu müssen, um dann halb im Hang zu landen, panikartig rüberzureissen und mich zu schneiden.

Recht gebe ich Dir, wenn Du sagen würdest, das man bitte auf Einzelfahrer Rücksicht zu nehmen hat, das fiel mir im letzten Jahr auf, das war nicht immer so.

Aber ich glaube Chris, nach spätestens 12 Std. ist Dir das Ganze (Lizenz, doofe Mitfahrer, Treppengedöne) vollkommen wurscht und ich werde mir alle Mühe geben, weder Dir noch unserem Fahrer Michael im Weg rumzustehen  Vielleicht gibts sogar noch nen nettes aufmunterndes Wort von der Tante mit der Treppenverweigerung 





Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> "Und richtig,l ich werde die Treppe auch in 2010 nicht fahren, warum auch."
> 
> Verstehe ich. Treppen sind ja auch zum gehen da. Genauso wie Schotterwege. Weshalb dann überhaupt fahren..?
> 
> ...


----------



## KONI-DU (8. März 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum Skyder nicht 2 Rennen in Duisburg veranstaltet. Die Startplätze für beide Rennen würden die doch sicher vollkriegen.? Ein Rennen für Hobbyfahrer und eines für die Lizensierten Teilnehmer. In keinen anderen Bereich sei es Motorsport oder Leichtathletik werden solche unterschiedlichen Leistungsklassen aufeinander losgelassen, und ich finde das nicht gut. Beide Fraktionen behindern sich gegenseitig
> 
> Natürlich kann ich nachvollziehen das der Familienpappi der zum 2. mal auf dem Bike sitzt verärgert ist wenn jemand mit 3 fachen tempo am Berg vorbeigeht oder er nicht in der Lage ist eine Treppe runterzufahren.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (8. März 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> In Lofer bin ich vollkommen auf mich alleine gestellt, das soll aber eher so ein einrollen werden



Geht mir auch so. Lockere Radtour mir häufigerem Besuch am Verpflegungsstand. In Duisburg werd ich mich dann wieder in die kundigen Hände meiner Freundin begeben, die mir jeden noch so absurden Wunsch von den Augen abliest.


----------



## wogru (8. März 2010)

Ich seh uns schon alle nach dem Startschuß an der Theke stehen  
And the winner is
1. Exto, gefahrene Runden: 1, 
2. md-hammer, gefahrene Runden: 1, Rückstand 0:00:03, 
3. wogru, gefahrene Runden: 1, Rückstand: 2 Bier


----------



## Wayne70 (8. März 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum Skyder nicht 2 Rennen in Duisburg veranstaltet. Die Startplätze für beide Rennen würden die doch sicher vollkriegen.? Ein Rennen für Hobbyfahrer und eines für die Lizensierten Teilnehmer. In keinen anderen Bereich sei es Motorsport oder Leichtathletik werden solche unterschiedlichen Leistungsklassen aufeinander losgelassen, und ich finde das nicht gut. Beide Fraktionen behindern sich gegenseitig
> 
> Natürlich kann ich nachvollziehen das der Familienpappi der zum 2. mal auf dem Bike sitzt verärgert ist wenn jemand mit 3 fachen tempo am Berg vorbeigeht oder er nicht in der Lage ist eine Treppe runterzufahren.



Drum.
Lizenzrennen: 400 Teilnehmer, 100 Teams, 2000 Besucher 
Hobbyrennen: 1200 Teilnehmer, 300 Teams, 8000 Besucher 

Wo ist wohl die bessere Stimmung? Die 24h DUI fahr ich dann lieber bei den Hobbies. 
Und wenn ich im TV Oli Pocher gegen die Nationalmannschaft von Haiti spielen sehen, dann stimmt das mit dem Aufeinandertreffen von verschiedenen Leistungsklassen auch nicht so ganz. 

Wayne


----------



## md-hammer (9. März 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Ich seh uns schon alle nach dem Startschuß an der Theke stehen
> And the winner is
> 1. Exto, gefahrene Runden: 1,
> 2. md-hammer, gefahrene Runden: 1, Rückstand 0:00:03,
> 3. wogru, gefahrene Runden: 1, Rückstand: 2 Bier



Unterschreib ich so


----------



## Unrest (9. März 2010)

Hey, dann krieg ich doch ne Top-Platzierung geschenkt! =)


----------



## KILROY (9. März 2010)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> Drum.
> Lizenzrennen: 400 Teilnehmer, 100 Teams, 2000 Besucher
> Hobbyrennen: 1200 Teilnehmer, 300 Teams, 8000 Besucher



 und dann kommt noch die Tour de france:

200 Teilnehmer, 20 Teams, 1500 Apotheker .....


----------



## Unrest (10. März 2010)

Pappen wir Einzelfahrer uns unsere IBC Nicknamen aufs Heck, dass wir uns gegenseitig erkennen?
Das Angebot der Gesangsrunde um Mitternacht steht übrigens noch!


----------



## apoptygma (10. März 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Pappen wir Einzelfahrer uns unsere IBC Nicknamen aufs Heck, dass wir uns gegenseitig erkennen?
> Das Angebot der Gesangsrunde um Mitternacht steht übrigens noch!




Gut, dann weiss ich wo ich um Mitternacht sein muss 

Nämlich nicht auf der Strecke


----------



## wogru (10. März 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Pappen wir Einzelfahrer uns unsere IBC Nicknamen aufs Heck, dass wir uns gegenseitig erkennen?
> Das Angebot der Gesangsrunde um Mitternacht steht übrigens noch!



IBC-Nick finde ich gut, vielleicht kann Skyder ja statt des Namens den IBC-Nick auf die Nr. bringen


----------



## Unrest (11. März 2010)

*Magura wird nicht vor Ort sein.*


Solltet ihr also euer Magurazeug gewartet haben wollen zu Duisburg, dann macht das im Vorfeld!


Es grüßt,
ein sich-das-Hirn-zermaternder Michael


//edit: Alles wird gut - irgendwie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (11. März 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Für mich bricht grad meine Planung entzwei...
> Kein technischer Support vor Ort und sehr wahrscheinlich auch kein technisches Sponsoring..
> Denn:
> 
> ...



Zum technischen Support hab ich Dir ja schon was gesagt.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. März 2010)

Langsam gehts los  da kommen wirre Fragen auf

1. Sind 29er zugelassen?
2. War jemand ´08 oder ´09 damit unterwegs?
3. Hat das IBC irgendwo eine Treffpunkt?
Wäre doch klasse, wenn alle mal kurz zusammen kämen.
Ein IBC-Shirt mit Nic wäre doch cool oder?

Wenn sich keiner findet, denke ich mir was aus.
(1 Packung Gummibärchen am Freitag für jeden IBCler) oder so 

So, ab in den Wald. Und denkt dran für die [verbotenes Wort] zu üben!!

Roudy


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. März 2010)

*Steintreppe
Steintreppe
Steintreppe
Steintreppe
Steintreppe

*


----------



## Berrrnd (11. März 2010)

jetzt schlafe ich heute nacht schlecht.


die einen könnens, die anderen laufen.


----------



## apoptygma (12. März 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> jetzt schlafe ich heute nacht schlecht.
> 
> 
> die einen könnens, die anderen laufen.




Und noch andere haben wenig Lust, sich ggf. von denen, die es gar nicht können, die Knochen da kaputt fahren zu lassen und laufen deshalb ;-)

Also ich fände im Übrigen nen IBC Treff super!!!!  Sollte man mal ins Auge fassen


----------



## wogru (12. März 2010)

Wir können ja alle im IBC-Trikot starten und uns zum Gruppenfoto an der Treppe treffen !!
Kann sich mal ein Moderator um die Trikots kümmern


----------



## Delgado (12. März 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Wir können ja alle im IBC-Trikot starten und uns zum Gruppenfoto an der Todestreppe treffen !!
> Kann sich mal ein Moderator um die Trikots kümmern



Hab's mal korrigiert!

@wogru, startest Du auch bei X-Haardt?


----------



## Unrest (12. März 2010)

Todestreppe..
Jau, war mit Sekundenschlaf letztes Jahr ein echtes Erlebnis.
Ist nen geiles Gefühl, wenn von Jetzt auf Gleich das Rad auf einmal unkontrolliert ist und man glücklicherweise nur ne Trinkpulle verliert..

Ich werd sie aber wieder fahren. 
Und für Überholer nehm ich nen Teleskopstab für die Speichen mit. ^^"


----------



## Echinopsis (12. März 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wenn sich keiner findet, denke ich mir was aus.
> (1 Packung Gummibärchen am Freitag für jeden IBCler) oder so
> 
> So, ab in den Wald. Und denkt dran für die [verbotenes Wort] zu üben!!
> ...



Ich liebe Gummibärchen, das ist ein Angebot 

Das ganze Theater mit der Treppe verstehe ich nicht so wirklich. Da bin ich sogar mit nem Hardtail mir '02er Judy XC (mit bescheidener Dämpfung) und V-Brakes '05 und '06 prima runtergekommen. 







Sind in Duisburg inzwischen nur noch gänzlich fahrtechnikfreie Leute unterwegs, ist die Mehrheit mit den vielen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten aktueller Federelemente komplett überfordert oder wird so rücksichtslos gefahren? Ich bin gespannt auf August.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (12. März 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hab's mal korrigiert!
> 
> @wogru, startest Du auch bei X-Haardt?



Nein, bei der X-Haardt bin ich nicht dabei. Die dauert ja nur ´ne knappe Stunde, da werde ich gerade erst warm. Wahrscheinlich bin ich aber am Streckenrand und sehe zu. 
Der offizielle Grund ist das 24h-Rennen in München ein Wochenende später.


----------



## KONI-DU (12. März 2010)

Echinopsis schrieb:


>



Geiles Pizzablech 
.......nicht nur die Biketechnik sondern auch die Startnummern haben sich weiterentwickelt.


----------



## apoptygma (12. März 2010)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> Geiles Pizzablech
> .......nicht nur die Biketechnik sondern auch die Startnummern haben sich weiterentwickelt.



Kann  das sein, das da die Treppen noch keine Metallabschlüsse hatten, wo man heute abgeht wie Schmitz Katze, wenns nass is?


----------



## KONI-DU (12. März 2010)

Neenee, die TODESTREPPE ist auch da schon beschlagen


----------



## apoptygma (12. März 2010)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> Neenee, die TODESTREPPE ist auch da schon beschlagen



Ah okl, dann wirkt das mit dem Dreck drauf wie gestrichene Abschlüsse


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. März 2010)

schaut euch exto an , 
der fährt die todestreppe mit starrgabel :





nehmt euch ein beispiel und hört endlich auf zu jammern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (12. März 2010)

wen oder was hat er da vor sich, dass er so böse guckt?

da fehlt nur noch das blitzen in den augen. 



ich freue mich auf dieses jahr.


----------



## md-hammer (13. März 2010)

Fahrtechnik hin oder her. Manchmal reicht schon die kleinste Unachtsamkeit gepaart mit Müdigkeit aus, und es kommt zum Sturz.
Habe nach dem Rennen einen Kollegen aus unserem achter Team im Krankenhaus besucht. Der ist kurz nach der Wechselzone zu Fall gekommen und sehr unglücklich aufs Knie geknallt. Seinen Zimmernachbarn hat es bei weitem härter getroffen. Der ist nämlich an der so oft verspotteten "TODESTREPPE" gestürzt. Laut seiner Aussage ist ihm im unteren Bereich der Lenker aus der Hand geschlagen. Wie das passieren konnte, das war für ihn nicht mehr nachvollziehbar.Ein gebrochener Oberschenkelhals und ein sehr komplizierter Unterarmbruch waren das Resultat. 
Ich denke mal das ich schon mit einer kleinen Portion Fahrtechnik ausgestattet bin, aber nach 16-18 Stunden im Sattel muss man sich schon ein wenig mehr konzentrieren als beim Rest der Strecke wenn man da runterfährt. Technik braucht man dort eigentlich überhaupt nicht.  Das ist sehr schön am Gesichtsausdruck von exto zu sehen. Sicherlich sollte man schon im Vorfeld wissen ob man dort fährt oder nicht. Es im Rennen auszuprobieren halte ich für keine gute Idee.


----------



## md-hammer (13. März 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> schaut euch exto an ,
> der fährt die todestreppe mit starrgabel :
> 
> 
> ...



Bin mal auf seinen Gesichtsausdruck gespannt den er im Tunnel in Lofer machen wird ))


----------



## eddy 1 (14. März 2010)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Sind in Duisburg inzwischen nur noch gänzlich fahrtechnikfreie Leute unterwegs, ist die Mehrheit mit den vielen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten aktueller Federelemente komplett überfordert oder wird so rücksichtslos gefahren? Ich bin gespannt auf August.



stell dich mal eine halbe stunde während des Rennens an die

Stufen des Todesund du bekommst deine frage beantwortet

am meisten bekomme ich vor den Fully Fahrern Angst(nicht alle aber viele)


----------



## exto (14. März 2010)

md-hammer schrieb:


> ...aber nach 16-18 Stunden im Sattel muss man sich schon ein wenig mehr konzentrieren als beim Rest der Strecke wenn man da runterfährt. Technik braucht man dort eigentlich überhaupt nicht.



Da geb' ich dir uneingeschränkt Recht! Ich hatte (unter anderem) auf der Treppe am Sonntag Vormittag auch den einen oder anderen unschönen Moment. Z.B. war ich ein Mal beim Einklicken in die Pedale schlampig und hab dann gleich die Quittung in Form heftiger Schmerzen in den edelsten Körperteilen bekommen. Platt im Sattel sitzen auf'm Alu Hardtail kommt da nicht so gut. 

Die Konzentration zu behalten ist sowieso das Schwerste beim 24 Stunden Rennen, finde ich. Ich hab mich bemüht, IMMER "beim Rennen zu bleiben" mit meinen Gedanken. Sich vorzunehmen, jedes einzelne Streckenstück absolut korrekt zu fahren, jede Kurve optimal zu erwischen, an jedem Anstieg genau den Pulsbereich zu treffen, kann da helfen. Nachteil ist dann (jedenfalls bei mir), dass man vielleicht etwas "unsozial" wird, wenn so'n Vollhorst mit Hasenohren auf'm Helm sein publikumswirksames Wheelie verkackt und man dann aus dem Rhytmus kommt.

Auf Lofer binn ich sehr gespannt. Soll ja eigentlich zum Einrollen dienen und zum Konzentrieren brauchts ja schon auch n bisschen Spannung.

Was den Tunnel angeht, bin ich optimistisch. Ich hab diesen Winter zum Trainieren genutzt und bin in Laos ohne Ende in Höhlen rumgekrochen...


----------



## Echinopsis (14. März 2010)

Kann es sein, dass inzwischen viele Teilnehmer mit deutlich mehr Ehrgeiz an die Sache rangehen als in den ersten Jahren? Wenn ich die Ergebnisse von 05 und 06 mit den letzten vergleiche, fällt auf, dass das Niveau sichtlich gestiegen ist. Anfangs waren viele Teams zum Spaß am Start, die Leistung stand nicht so im Vordergrund und viele sind einfach nur wegen dem Erlebnis 24h-Rennen an sich gefahren. 
Ein paar Jungs aus meinem Verein hatten für ihr Team z. B. die Auflage gemacht, dass die Bikes viel Federweg haben mussten und mindestens 16 kg auf die Waage bringen, Ziel war der vorletzte Platz. Da wurde dann auch mal während des Rennes am Teamzelt gehalten und ein Grillsteak verdrückt. Bei so einer lockeren Einstellung gab es natürlich wenig Probleme mit Fahrern, die aufgrund totaler Erschöpfung unkonzentriert stürzen.

Wenn man bis ans Limit geht und um jede Sekunde gekämpft wird, steigt das Risiko von Fahrfehlern und Stürzen an. Wie sind eure Eindrücke dazu?


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2010)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Wenn man bis ans Limit geht und um jede Sekunde gekämpft wird, steigt das Risiko von Fahrfehlern und Stürzen an. Wie sind eure Eindrücke dazu?



Gut, wie man weiter oben lesen durfte, wird ja mittlerweile angeprangert, das zu viele "Noobs" auf der Strecke sind, die die schnellen Fahrer behindern. Meine Meinung dazu habe ich direkt drunter gepostet. Ich für meinen Teil grusel mich schon davor, wenn ich überlege, das hinter mir auf der TODESTREPPE einer angebrettert kommt, der am besten noch hinter mir anfängt rumzuschreien. Das spar ich mir und laufe, denn der Umkehrschluss wäre ein irrationales Austicken meinerseits  Denn ich hab Kind, Job und Bock drauf, das meine Knochen noch lange heil bleiben


----------



## mistermoo (14. März 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gut, wie man weiter oben lesen durfte, wird ja mittlerweile angeprangert, das zu viele "Noobs" auf der Strecke sind, die die schnellen Fahrer behindern. Meine Meinung dazu habe ich direkt drunter gepostet. Ich für meinen Teil grusel mich schon davor, wenn ich überlege, das hinter mir auf der TODESTREPPE einer angebrettert kommt, der am besten noch hinter mir anfängt rumzuschreien. Das spar ich mir und laufe, denn der Umkehrschluss wäre ein irrationales Austicken meinerseits  Denn ich hab Kind, Job und Bock drauf, das meine Knochen noch lange heil bleiben



Ich will dann nur die Nr. von so ner Type haben... reicht schon auf den Marathon Rennen das manche meinen sie müssten sich in den Maxi Cosi Status zurück entwickeln.

_Fair_ zu bleiben sollte die erste Regel _sein_!


----------



## pseudosportler (14. März 2010)

Ich war die letzten 4 Jahre dabei und denke schon das es eine leistungsteigerrung  im allgemeinen gab und auch bei mir selbst .
Da es aber ein jedermann Rennen ist, ist auch alles vertreten von Nob bis zum zumindest Semiprofi, was ja an und für sich auch ganz nett ist und vom Veranstalter wohl auch gewollt.
Das es mal hier oder da etwas eng wird und es ein wenig Stress gibt ist bei der Menge von Startern aber normal, einzig auf der Treppe sollte oder besser darf es so was nicht geben, habe ich jemanden vor mir der langsamer ist habe ich halt Pech gehabt und muß etwas raus nehmen, dort jemanden zu überholen der nicht ganz sicht fährt ist ein absolut NO GO und vom Veranstalter auch ordentlich geregelt, finde zumindest ich.
Schade finde ich es das es Fahrer/rinnen gibt die sich zwar zutrauen würden die Treppe zu fahren aber aufgrund von etwas aus der art geschlagene Möchtegern Racer sich dieses dann nicht zutrauen.
Denke mal das die jenigen die den meisten stress machen nicht die sind die am schnellsten sind, sondern in 2 oder 3 Reihe fahren und den langsamen die schuld für dafür geben.
Wünsche trotzdem allen viel Spaß und schönes Wetter in Du, vielleicht sieht man sich.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. März 2010)

da hast du recht. 
am schlimmsten sind die "möchtegernracer". 
die profis bedanken sich, wenn man platz macht bzw, rufen vorher rechts oder links. 

die "möchtegernhonks" sagen weder links noch rechts noch können sie sich bedanken, wenn man freiwillig platz macht. 

einen hab ich letztes jahr schön in die büsche geschickt. 
kam an , schnitt die kurve und dachte, ich mach freiwillig platz  . 

wollte aber grad selber überholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. März 2010)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Ich war die letzten 4 Jahre dabei und denke schon das es eine leistungsteigerrung  im allgemeinen gab und auch bei mir selbst .
> Da es aber ein jedermann Rennen ist, ist auch alles vertreten von Nob bis zum zumindest Semiprofi, was ja an und für sich auch ganz nett ist und vom Veranstalter wohl auch gewollt.
> Das es mal hier oder da etwas eng wird und es ein wenig Stress gibt ist bei der Menge von Startern aber normal, einzig auf der Treppe sollte oder besser darf es so was nicht geben, habe ich jemanden vor mir der langsamer ist habe ich halt Pech gehabt und muß etwas raus nehmen, *dort jemanden zu überholen der nicht ganz sicht fährt ist ein absolut NO GO und vom Veranstalter auch ordentlich geregelt, finde zumindest ich.*
> Schade finde ich es das es Fahrer/rinnen gibt die sich zwar zutrauen würden die Treppe zu fahren aber aufgrund von etwas aus der art geschlagene Möchtegern Racer sich dieses dann nicht zutrauen.
> ...



Bis auf den markierten Punkt hast du meine Zustimmung! Wir haben ´09 ein Carbonfully verloren und der Fahrer hat sich verletzt, weil ein Assi aus der 3. Reihe auf der Treppe überholt hat.
Wurde der Fahrer angehalten - negativ
Strafe - negativ
Schadenersatz - negativ


----------



## pseudosportler (15. März 2010)

OK, dann hat der Veranstalter halt laut Papier eine ordentliche Regelung , die wohl nicht umgesetzt wird, schade eigentlich .
Wobei es ja teils recht schwer ist abstand zu halten auf der Treppe, wartet man nur einen Moment das der Vordermann etwas weg ist, schummelt sich jemand vor. 
Man sollte die Möglichkeit das man oben am Treppenanfang auf und neben der Treppe starten kann unterbinden, so das man sich so einreiht wie man ankommt und auch in der Reihenfolge startet ohne Möglichkeit sich vor zu drängeln.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## KONI-DU (15. März 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> einen hab ich letztes jahr schön in die büsche geschickt.
> kam an , schnitt die kurve und dachte, ich mach freiwillig platz  .
> 
> wollte aber grad selber überholen



Naja, mit so einem Verhalten mutiert man schnell selbst zum "MÖCHTEGERNRACER"


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. März 2010)

mit dem unterschied, dass ich mich vorher bemerkbar gemacht hab, und gewartet habe, bis der fahrer platz machen konnte. 

und bedankt hab ich mich auch . 

das ist der kleine, aber feine unterschied


----------



## exto (15. März 2010)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> Naja, mit so einem Verhalten mutiert man schnell selbst zum "MÖCHTEGERNRACER"



Is das so?

Ich würd mich auch gern als Altruisten bezeichnen, aber ab Stunde 20 und Überholidiot 200 bin ich  dann auch irgendwann stoisch auf meiner Linie geblieben, wenn jemand an ner absolut ungeeigneten Stelle überholen wollte.

Viele, denen der Ehrgeiz nen ungesunden Adrenalinrausch verpasst hat, haben ein Problem damit, sich in andere reinzudenken. Ich hatte z.B. ne längere Diskussion mit nem Typen, der mch in ner Kurve erst geschnitten und dann fett ausgebremst hat. Er konnte gar nicht nachvollziehen, dass sich das Verständnis in engen Grenzen hält, wenn man die Top 10 mit nem Singlespeeder im Visier hat und dann aufgehalten und aus'm Rhytmus gebracht wird, obwohl der Schalter 10 m weiter sowieso locker abgezogen wäre. Wenn sich dann noch im Nachhinein rausstellt, dass der gute Mann mit seinem Viererteam deutlich den Kampf um Platz 124 verloren hat, nervt's noch mehr. 

Na ja, die Sichtweisen sind eben unterschiedlich. Warscheinlich rekrutiert sich die Riege derer, die sich über die "Langsamen" auf der Strecke aufregen, genau aus dieser Zielgruppe.

Mir persönlich ist es schei**egal, wie schnell oder langsam jemand auf der Strecke unerwegs ist, solange er mir nicht allein aufgrund seiner Ignoranz auf'n Sack geht...


----------



## KONI-DU (15. März 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> einen hab ich letztes jahr schön in die büsche geschickt.
> kam an , schnitt die kurve und dachte, ich mach freiwillig platz  .
> 
> wollte aber grad selber überholen



Ich lese da eine gewisse "Absicht" raus, war mir aber fast sicher das es nicht so gemeint war. Deshalb ja auch "".

So, und wie war das jetzt nochmal mit der TODESTREPPE


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. März 2010)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> So, und wie war das jetzt nochmal mit der TODESTREPPE



ich hab sie überlebt. 

obwohl ich sie seit 2008 ca. 40 x gefahren bin


----------



## eddy 1 (15. März 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Bis auf den markierten Punkt hast du meine Zustimmung! Wir haben ´09 ein Carbonfully verloren und der Fahrer hat sich verletzt, weil ein Assi aus der 3. Reihe auf der Treppe überholt hat.
> Wurde der Fahrer angehalten - negativ
> Strafe - negativ
> Schadenersatz - negativ



echt das fully auf der Treppe geschrottet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IU0qnJIks30&feature=related"]YouTube- Die Treppe am Morgen[/ame]


----------



## exto (18. März 2010)

Leute. Jetzt, wo uns der Frühling wenigstens einen Tag lang gezeigt hat, was uns in den nächsten Wochen erwarten wird, finde ich, wird's Zeit, dass wir uns richtig einpeitschen.

Sonst steh'n wir hinterher alle ohne Trainingskilometer am Start. Ich schlag mal vor, den inneren Schweinehund mit der Betrachtung der Race-Bilder aus den letzten Rennen in's Off zu jagen.

Ich fang' mal an:

Zielabfahrt noch (fast) ohne Bremswellen...
24-Std-Duisburg 09, 08.08.09, 14:53h, Foto: Sportograf :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md-hammer (19. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Leute. Jetzt, wo uns der Frühling wenigstens einen Tag lang gezeigt hat, was uns in den nächsten Wochen erwarten wird, finde ich, wird's Zeit, dass wir uns richtig einpeitschen.
> 
> Sonst steh'n wir hinterher alle ohne Trainingskilometer am Start. Ich schlag mal vor, den inneren Schweinehund mit der Betrachtung der Race-Bilder aus den letzten Rennen in's Off zu jagen.
> 
> ...


Eines muss ich mal sagen. Alleine 24 Stunden zu fahren ist schon schwierig genug. Aber das Rennen mit nur einem Gang und ohne Federgabel zu fahren ist für mich der WAHNSINN.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. März 2010)

und das schlimmste:

*der wahnsinn geht weiter!*


----------



## md-hammer (19. März 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> und das schlimmste:
> 
> *der wahnsinn geht weiter!*



Freue mich schon Pfingsten den einen oder anderen der Eingangfraktion in Lofer zu treffen. Mich erkennt ihr daran das ich Kopfschüttelnd vor euren Bikes stehe.


----------



## exto (20. März 2010)

Die Geschichte mit dem Eingangfahren wird von den "Schaltern" oft gnadenlos überbewertet. Ich mach das jetzt zwei Jahre und muss sagen, es ist gar nicht schwerer sondern einfach nur anders. 
Ich bin nicht wirklich bewandert in Physik (vielleicht klärt mich ja mal jemand auf?), aber ist es nicht so, dass es irrelevant ist, mit welcher Übersetzung man fährt, solange die Umstände gleich sind? Ich muss also die gleiche Masse die gleiche Steigung auf dem gleichen Untergrund raufschaffen...

Ich finde die Fahrerei ohne Federgabel deutlich anstrengender. Weil ich mich dazu eigentlich zu alt und zufett finde, hab ich mir was mit Federung besorgt. In Lofer fahre ich (nach der Ansicht des Streckenvideos) auf jeden Fall mit Federung (dafür dann aber nett und "oldscool" auf Stahl ). Für DU überleg ich allerdings schon wieder, ob's nicht auch ein 2.4er Racing Ralph für's Vorderrad tut. Meine olle Möhre (Jg. '92) geht halt so wie sie ist einfach unvergleichlich vorwärts...

Fragen über Fragen...

Weiter mit Fotos:





Solche netten Gesten erlebt man als Singlespeed-Solist immer wieder...
24-Std-Duisburg 09, 08.08.09, 13:53h, Foto: Sportograf


----------



## BjöRRn (20. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Für DU überleg ich allerdings schon wieder, ob's nicht auch ein 2.4er Racing Ralph für's Vorderrad tut.



Hatte letztes Jahr in Duisburg vorne und hinten Racing Ralph in 2,1 drauf. Ging super. 

Hab nen riesen Respekt vor Deiner Leistung, hab Dich einige male auf der Strecke gesehen.. 

Bin auch total ungefedert gefahren.. Ging ganz gut, bis zum Ende hin die Bremswellen immer heftiger wurden. 

Dieses Jahr fahre ich mit Federgabel


----------



## exto (20. März 2010)

Racing Ralph hatte ich vorn. Hinten Furious Fred. Gibt ja nicht sooo viel auszuhaltn dort.

Ich fand ohne Federgabel die Abfahrt, die am Schluss rausgenommen wurde, in der Nacht doof. Wenn ich da mal n Loch übersehen hab, sind mir derartig die Zähne aufeinandergeknallt, dass mir spontan eingefallen ist, dass ich in dieser Hinsicht gar keine Zusatzversicherung habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjöRRn (20. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Racing Ralph hatte ich vorn. Hinten Furious Fred. Gibt ja nicht sooo viel auszuhaltn dort.
> 
> Ich fand ohne Federgabel die Abfahrt, die am Schluss rausgenommen wurde, in der Nacht doof. Wenn ich da mal n Loch übersehen hab, sind mir derartig die Zähne aufeinandergeknallt, dass mir spontan eingefallen ist, dass ich in dieser Hinsicht gar keine Zusatzversicherung habe...



Ja, das ging mir auch so. Ich bin immer ganz rechts, fast schon durch die Büsche gefahren. 

Viel Erfolg für dieses Jahr


----------



## Jobo21 (28. März 2010)

Servus,

kann leider (aus privaten Gründen) das 24h-Rennen nicht bestreiten.
Somit wird 1 Startplatz (in einem 4er-Team) frei.

Bei Interesse, bitte PN an mich 


gruss franky


----------



## Mishima (29. März 2010)

Schwitz - und Ich dachte schon


----------



## Unrest (29. März 2010)

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wie Skyder drauf ist.
Hab vorhin ne Mail mit Bitte um Ãnderung des Teamnamens geschrieben und bin gespannt ob das geht. Gibts da Erfahrungen mit?

Wenns geht, fahre ich dann unter "Magura / Zee Aylienz eV". 


Man muss ja auch ne Gegenleistung fÃ¼r ne flammnagelneue Durin Race liefern.
Ãbrigens ein geiles Teil!!
1400g mit Lenkerlockout und bei 87kg bocksteif, spurtreu und sensibel... Kein Vergleich zu meiner alten Marzocchi Marathon Race. 
Will die jemand haben? 200â¬ inkl. Versand - braucht nen Service, deswegen so "billich".


GrÃ¼Ãe,
Michael


----------



## wogru (29. März 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wie Skyder drauf ist.
> Hab vorhin ne Mail mit Bitte um Änderung des Teamnamens geschrieben und bin gespannt ob das geht. Gibts da Erfahrungen mit?
> 
> Wenns geht, fahre ich dann unter "Magura / Zee Aylienz eV".
> ...



Ich habe mit Skyder nie Probleme gehabt, egal ob es Namensänderungen oder Ummeldungen waren.


----------



## Dumens100 (29. März 2010)

ist eigentlich kein Problem Stephan reagiert da eigentlich sehr schnell


----------



## Unrest (29. März 2010)

Wundervoll!
Sonst hätt ich jetzt nachträglich nen Bestechungskaffee anbieten müssen. :]

Wie laufen eure Vorbereitungen, ihr Solosäue?


----------



## skyder (29. März 2010)

Hi,

warum sollte eine Namensänderung nicht funktionieren???

Wir sind ja keine Behörde... Also bis 2 Wochen vor dem Event ist das bei uns kein Problem - dann werden die StartNr. mit dem Namen bedruckt und es wird etwas schwieriger - aber selbst kurz vor dem Rennen ist es noch möglich, Änderungen vor zu nehmen...

Allerdings kann eine Änderung bei uns schon mal ein paar Tage dauern... Aber keine Panik - alles wird gut...

Gruß


----------



## apoptygma (29. März 2010)

skyder schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> warum sollte eine Namensänderung nicht funktionieren???
> 
> ...



Wie ich im letzten Jahr schon sagte.....besser und schneller als Deine Reaktion geht kaum


----------



## exto (29. März 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Wundervoll!
> Sonst hätt ich jetzt nachträglich nen Bestechungskaffee anbieten müssen. :]
> 
> Wie laufen eure Vorbereitungen, ihr Solosäue?



Wunderbar!

Erst vier Wochen Faullenzen im (vor-)letzten sozialistischen Paradies, jetzt Dreckfressen in Norddeutschland 

hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ich ein komplettes Regenrennen in DU eigentlich mal ganz spannend fänd? Das würde im Klassement sicherlich mal so einiges bewegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> komplettes Regenrennen


Bloß nicht!


----------



## Unrest (30. März 2010)

@skyder: Ich hab dich letztes Jahr schon gelobt, und dieses Jahr wärs mal wieder nötig. Gute Arbeit! =)

@exto: Du warst auf Kuba?
Meinetwegen könnte es auch das halbe Rennen regnen. 
Muss man halt öfter mal ranfahren und in was Trockenes springen - wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker, oder? 
Schade wäre dann nur, dass die Treppe dann ganz fix zu wär, weil sich alle einmachen und dann gar nix mehr gehr..


----------



## exto (30. März 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> @exto: Du warst auf Kuba?



Nee, in Laos. Sehr zu empfehlen übrigens, wenn man ne gewisse Abenteuerlust mit Gelassenheit verbinden kann


----------



## Mishima (23. April 2010)

!!!!!


----------



## wogru (23. April 2010)

Mishima schrieb:


> !!!!!



Habe mich auch schon gewundert wie ruhig es hier ist !!


----------



## eddy 1 (23. April 2010)

Zauberwort !!!

Die Todesstufen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. April 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Zauberwort !!!  Die Todesstufen


 
Die sind 2010 raus, die Strecke wird andersherum gefahren!
und dann...
Linie1 => schieben
LInie2 => tragen

Welche Geschmacksrichtung haben den die Riegel 2010?


----------



## Unrest (23. April 2010)

Ich werde in Sundern Caffeinated Coconut ausprobieren. Ansonsten bin ich Cookies-and-Cream-Anhänger.

Duisburg werd ich aber sehr wahrscheinlich auf Geld und Getränk fahren und mir irgendwann zwischendrin mal Nudeln reinschieben..


Was haben die anderen Solosäue hier sich eigentlich für Ziele gesteckt?
(Ausser heil und lebend durchkommen. )


Grüße,
Michael


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. April 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Was haben die anderen Solosäue hier sich eigentlich für Ziele gesteckt?
> (Ausser heil und lebend durchkommen. )
> 
> 
> ...



wahrscheinlich nicht einschlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md-hammer (24. April 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Ich werde in Sundern Caffeinated Coconut ausprobieren. Ansonsten bin ich Cookies-and-Cream-Anhänger.
> 
> Duisburg werd ich aber sehr wahrscheinlich auf Geld und Getränk fahren und mir irgendwann zwischendrin mal Nudeln reinschieben..
> 
> ...


Als erstes mal ohne Stürze oder Verletzungen durchkommen.
Werde in diesem Jahr mal versuchen die 400 km anzugreifen. Bin im letzten Jahr 20. geworden. Damit war ich zufrieden, zumal meine Vorbereitung nicht optimal war.
Im Vorfeld ist sowas immer sehr schwer zu sagen, da solch ein Rennen als Solist von sehr vielen Faktoren beeinflusst werden kann.
Ganz wichtig für mich und wahrscheinlich für alle anderen auch wäre gutes und trockenes Wetter.
Werde wie einige andere aus dem Forum in Lofer eine Standortbestimmung vornehmen. Bis Duisburg sind es dann noch ein paar Tage um noch ein paar Schüppen drauf zulegen.
Gruß Micha


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. April 2010)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig für mich und wahrscheinlich für alle anderen auch wäre gutes und trockenes Wetter.


Sehr richtig! 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Mein Hauptziel für Duisburg? Nicht von oben nass werden


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (25. April 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Die sind 2010 raus, die Strecke wird andersherum gefahren!
> und dann...
> Linie1 => schieben
> LInie2 => tragen
> ...



Kleiner Scherz oder ist das angedacht?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. April 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Kleiner Scherz oder ist das angedacht?



Sicherer wäre es oder? 
Aber dann hätten wir hier die nächsten 12 Wochen nix zu schreiben


----------



## Unrest (25. April 2010)

Wie ist Sundern bei dir eigentlich gelaufen, Chris?
Hatte dich nach deinem "Bremse angezogen"-Kommentar ja überholt und nimmer gesehen...

Die Treppe ist doch nicht tragisch. 
DAS Problem dabei ist die Warterei davor, wodurch man aus dem Flow kommt.


----------



## Mishima (26. April 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Habe mich auch schon gewundert wie ruhig es hier ist !!



@wogru

Ne - Ich hatte das nur auf mich persönlich bezogen (-Startplatz)!!!!

Aber ich mußte bis auf Seite 4 um das Thema zu finden, von daher hattest Du schon Recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (26. April 2010)

md-hammer schrieb:


> ...
> Werde wie einige andere aus dem Forum in Lofer eine Standortbestimmung vornehmen. Bis Duisburg sind es dann noch ein paar Tage um noch ein paar Schüppen drauf zulegen.
> Gruß Micha


 Hä, Standortbestimmung in Lofer  Ich dachte wir fahren die erste und letzte Runde und dazwischen heißt es hoch die Tassen. Also die erste Aussage war doch "lockeres einrollen in Lofer", jetzt wird mir das schon wieder zu anstrengend.

@Mishima: ich warte auch noch auf einen Startplatz für ein 8ter-Team, da hat sich leider noch nichts getan. 
@ alle anderen 8ter-Teams: Anfang August soll es richtig schlechtes Wetter geben. Ich habe etwas von Tornadogefahr, Hagel, Schneefall bis in die Niederungen und Temperaturen von ca. -10°C in der Mittagshitze gehört


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> @ alle anderen 8ter-Teams: Anfang August soll es richtig schlechtes Wetter geben. Ich habe etwas von Tornadogefahr, Hagel, Schneefall bis in die Niederungen und Temperaturen von ca. -10°C in der Mittagshitze gehört


Ich bin untr gwi$$n Um$tändn verhand£ung$brit 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (26. April 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Wie ist Sundern bei dir eigentlich gelaufen, Chris?
> Hatte dich nach deinem "Bremse angezogen"-Kommentar ja überholt und nimmer gesehen...



Servus Michael, habe mich im Hagen und Raum EN Thread dazu geäussert.

Na ja wo willste mich denn da auch gesehen haben, als du schön in Ziel geeiert bist hatte ich noch 45 Km zu fahren...

Getrennt haben wir uns am Asphaltanstieg bei Km 30. Ein wenig Spelerei muss auch sein wurde auch so noch hart genug. 
Allerdings ist dein Kalkül net aufgegengen den armen Onkel Chris anzustacheln wie Listmann in besten Zeiten damit er sich in der ersten Runde den Vogel rausschiest und auf der zweiten den Parkschein zieht. 

Somit hatte ich da gar kein Problen da zurückuzstecken und rauszunehmen auch wenn ich das Duell gerne bis in Ziel gefahren wäre. 

Habe mal nix gesagt damit du dich verfolgt fühlst und deshalb schneller fährst.

Lg Chris.


----------



## exto (26. April 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Hä, Standortbestimmung in Lofer  Ich dachte wir fahren die erste und letzte Runde und dazwischen heißt es hoch die Tassen. Also die erste Aussage war doch "lockeres einrollen in Lofer", jetzt wird mir das schon wieder zu anstrengend.



Das mit dem locker einrollen war auch mein letzter Kenntnisstand...




wogru schrieb:


> @ alle anderen 8ter-Teams: Anfang August soll es richtig schlechtes Wetter geben. Ich habe etwas von Tornadogefahr, Hagel, Schneefall bis in die Niederungen und Temperaturen von ca. -10°C in der Mittagshitze gehört



Gegen schlechtes Wetter, Anfang August, hätte ich auch nix einzuwenden. Hatte ich aber, glaube ich, schon mal erwähnt. Ältere, übergewichtige Herren sind da durchaus resistenter, was mir gewisse Vorteile verschaffen könnte


----------



## Unrest (26. April 2010)

Der Vorteil, dass da nix mehr kaputtgehen kann, ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, exto. 

@Chris.. Versuchen kann mans ja. *lach* Siehs als ersten Versuch einer Generalprobe für Duisburg.


----------



## Christer (29. April 2010)

Hallo, 

da ist doch tatsächlich eine Person aus einer Gruppe von Bikern hingegangen und hat die Umweltabteilung der Stadt Duisburg angeschrieben um sich zu erkundigen/beschweren warum der kleine Trail im Wäldchen an der A42 im Landschaftspark gesperrt ist. 

Als er bei der Umweltabteilung der Stadt Duisburg keine Auskunft dazu bekommen hat, ist er doch tatsächlich hingegangen und hat den Duisburger Oberbürgermeister persönlich angeschrieben. Dieser sollte dazu stellung nehmen, warum dieser kleine und "kurze" Weg derzeit gesperrt ist und er dort nicht mit seinem Bike durchfahren kann wie er es gerne möchte. 

Bei der Person handelt es sich um eine ältere Person und nicht um einen Jugendlichen, dem man diese aktute Naivität noch entschuldigen könnte. 

Leute, wie blöd muss man sein um die ganze Stadtverwaltung verrückt zu machen, nur weil auf einem ganz kleinen Stück der "Rennstrecke" derzeit Bäume liegen. 

Man merkt das diese Person/Personen von Mountainbike Veranstaltungen absolut keine Ahnung hat. Für viele Organisatoren, Event Firmen, Vereine, Gruppen, wird es von Jahr zu Jahr schwerer bestimmte Events auszurichten. Oftmals ist man froh das bei einer Veranstaltung ein bestimmtes Stück eines Weges wenigstens einmal im Jahr am Tage der Veranstaltung offiziell befahren werden darf. 

Dort wo die Strecke eines 24 h Stunden Rennens, eines Marathons, eines CC Rennens oder einer CTF vorbei führt ist für den Rest des Jahres KEINE Rennstrecke. Wenn dort Mountainbiker gedultet werden, dann ist es schön. 

Aber sich dafür an den Oberbürgermeister einer Großstadt zu wenden, ich finde das geht dann doch zu weit. 


Gruß

SR


----------



## KONI-DU (30. April 2010)

....es betrifft doch keine privat Wege. Weshalb sollte man dann nicht fragen dürfen, warum ein öffentlicher Weg versperrt ist ? 
Und das er es direkt beim Sauerland macht, hat doch auch was 

Der Herr ist aber zu beneiden, wenn er keine anderen Sorgen hat.
War es denn ein "Racer" oder vielleicht nur ein "normaler" Radfahrer ?


----------



## Dumens100 (30. April 2010)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ist doch tatsächlich eine Person aus einer Gruppe von Bikern hingegangen und hat die Umweltabteilung der Stadt Duisburg angeschrieben um sich zu erkundigen/beschweren warum der kleine Trail im Wäldchen an der A42 im Landschaftspark gesperrt ist.
> 
> ...



ich wäre an Deiner Stelle mal vorsichtig mit Deinen Äußerungen ich kenne die Person und  es ist keine ältere Person ist auch selbst im öfentlichen Dienst tätig zweitens vieleicht weist Du auch gar nicht wo die Bäume lagen da sie jetzt weg sind gestern noch gefahren, sie lagen nicht gerade ungefährlich und zwischen erster nachfrage und erster Antwort lagen mal eben 8 Wochen und die Antwort wahr auch nicht so die Welt. Außerdem woher weißt Du denn das er den Oberbürgermeister angeschrieben hat(Datenschutz)
so nun zu einen andren Thema
Todestreppe
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Wayne70 (30. April 2010)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> ich wäre an Deiner Stelle mal vorsichtig mit Deinen Äußerungen ich kenne die Person und  es ist keine ältere Person ist auch selbst im öfentlichen Dienst tätig zweitens vieleicht weist Du auch gar nicht wo die Bäume lagen da sie jetzt weg sind gestern noch gefahren, sie lagen nicht gerade ungefährlich und zwischen erster nachfrage und erster Antwort lagen mal eben 8 Wochen und die Antwort wahr auch nicht so die Welt. Außerdem woher weißt Du denn das er den Oberbürgermeister angeschrieben hat(Datenschutz)
> so nun zu einen andren Thema
> Todestreppe
> Gruß
> Andreas



Dann sind die Bäume wohl weg, weil sie für Spaziergänger gefährlich herumlagen (die können böse nach Fußgängern und Hunden schnappen). Aber sie wurden bestimmt nicht geräumt, damit man dort weiter durch den Trail mit dem MTB knallen kann. Oder wenn doch, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man dort so extrem Pro MTB eingestellt ist. Fände ich super.

Sprecht aber doch lieber die Jungs vom Ausrichter (Skyder) an. Die haben das Fingerspitzengefühl aufgrund ihrer Erfahrung mit den "Behörden". Vielleicht sagen sie auch "Hier ist die Nummer vom OB, ruf mal an"

Das kann sonst echt nach hinten losgehen (der Hinweis ist schon berechtigt, da gibt es genug Beispiele) und das möchten wir doch alle nicht. Amen


----------



## Dumens100 (30. April 2010)

Aussage der Stadt Duisburg ist kein öffentlicher Weg und er wäre schon unten am Eingang für alle gespert so das keiner überhaupt auf diesen Weg kämme, war aber nie so es gab nie nee Absperung. Ist jetzt wieder voll fahrbar das Stück.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (30. April 2010)

...und was ist mit der Todestreppe ?


----------



## Dumens100 (30. April 2010)

gespert


----------



## wogru (30. April 2010)

Habt ihr alle Schädel-Aua ??
Der Weg sieht ja 12h Rennen schon schei$$e aus, zumindest die Abfahrt. Des wegen wird er auch immer Nachts gesperrt weil er dann zu gefährlich ist. Wenn jetzt alle im Vorfeld den Weg schon fahren um ihre Technik zu verbessern wie soll der Weg dann erst am Rennwochenende aussehen ? 
Es gab da mal eine Abfahrt am Bahndamm, da sind auch alle im Vorfeld runter gefahren und mit den Erosionen vom Regen bildete sich eine schöne Rinne in der Mitte. Alle die vor 2 Jahren gefahren sind wissen wie es ausgeht, die Abfahrt wurde aus der Streckenführung entfernt.
Ich glaube was mit der Abfahrt in dem Wäldchen passiert brauche ich jetzt nicht mehr schreiben, das kann sich jeder selber ausmalen. Nein, Einwände wie "es ist ein MTB-Rennen" lasse ich nicht gelten, die Abfahrt am Bahndamm hat man trotzdem raus genommen.

Übrigens, gibt es keine anderen Strecken in Duisburg oder der näheren Umgebung wo man fahren kann ?? Ihr tut mir echt leid wenn das euer "Freeride"-Gebiet ist !!


----------



## Berrrnd (30. April 2010)

technik?

ist doch nur gas geben, lenken und bremsen.


----------



## md-hammer (30. April 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle Schädel-Aua ??
> Der Weg sieht ja 12h Rennen schon schei$$e aus, zumindest die Abfahrt. Des wegen wird er auch immer Nachts gesperrt weil er dann zu gefährlich ist. Wenn jetzt alle im Vorfeld den Weg schon fahren um ihre Technik zu verbessern wie soll der Weg dann erst am Rennwochenende aussehen ?
> Es gab da mal eine Abfahrt am Bahndamm, da sind auch alle im Vorfeld runter gefahren und mit den Erosionen vom Regen bildete sich eine schöne Rinne in der Mitte. Alle die vor 2 Jahren gefahren sind wissen wie es ausgeht, die Abfahrt wurde aus der Streckenführung entfernt.
> Ich glaube was mit der Abfahrt in dem Wäldchen passiert brauche ich jetzt nicht mehr schreiben, das kann sich jeder selber ausmalen. Nein, Einwände wie "es ist ein MTB-Rennen" lasse ich nicht gelten, die Abfahrt am Bahndamm hat man trotzdem raus genommen.
> ...



Ich kann das auch nicht nachvollziehen das man in den Landschaftspark fährt um zu trainieren. Wenn man die Strecke ein oder zweimal abfährt, weil man das erste mal dabei ist, kann ich nachvollziehen. Aber zum trainieren gibt es hier genug andere Strecken wo man nicht Slalom um die Besucher fahren muss.


----------



## KONI-DU (30. April 2010)

Nix Schädel-Aua !
Hast du Angst davor das Duisburg technisch wird ?

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wurde das Stück letztes Jahr wegen der Staubentwicklung und vor 2 Jahren wegen "zuviel" Schlamm, raus genommen. Und das gegen Ende und nicht in der Nacht.


----------



## wogru (30. April 2010)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> Nix Schädel-Aua !
> Hast du Angst davor das Duisburg technisch wird ?
> 
> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wurde das Stück letztes Jahr wegen der Staubentwicklung und vor 2 Jahren wegen "zuviel" Schlamm, raus genommen. Und das gegen Ende und nicht in der Nacht.



Ich kann weder das eine (Staub) noch das andere (Schlamm) nachvollziehen. Wenn man nichts sieht fährt man gerade aus in die Dornenhecke und fällt weich, bei Schlamm ist der Untergrund auch ganz weich, da braucht man nicht in die Büsche. Ich war beide Jahre vor Ort, Technik ist an der Treppe notwendig, der Rest ist strampeln. Aber scheinbar gibt es Leute die diesen Weg unbedingt fahren müssen weil sie mangelnde Technik haben bzw. das Stückchen Weg als schwierig einstufen.

Keine Panik, mir wird Duisburg bestimmt nicht zu technisch, von mir aus können wir die Todestreppe auch droppen !!


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. April 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Keine Panik, mir wird Duisburg bestimmt nicht zu technisch, von mir aus können wir die Todestreppe auch droppen !!



das hätte doch mal was  

dann fahr ich meine runden auch mit ff und vp-free


----------



## Christer (30. April 2010)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> ich wäre an Deiner Stelle mal vorsichtig mit Deinen Äußerungen



Warum soll ich vorsichtig sein? Gibt es dafür einen Grund? Dann teile ihn mir mit. 



Dumens100 schrieb:


> ich kenne die Person und  es ist keine ältere Person ist auch selbst im öfentlichen Dienst tätig



Bist Du sicher das Du diese Person kennst? Dann gehörst Du auch zu dieser Gruppe? Sicher handelt es sich bei der Person um eine "ältere" Person und NICHT um einen Jugendlichen? Was hat das ganze mit dem Öffentlichen Diennst zu tun? (Den Öfentlichen Dienst gibt es gar nicht) 



Dumens100 schrieb:


> zweitens vieleicht weist Du auch gar nicht wo die Bäume lagen



Selbstverständlich weiß ich wo die Bäume lagen. Er hat sie doch ausgiebig fotografiert und die Fotos ins Internet gestellt!!! Da gab oder gibt es absolut keine Gefahr. Für niemanden. Wenn ein Fußgänger gegen eine Schranke läuft, dann kann auch niemand etwas dafür. Warum schreibst Du hier solche falschen Sachen? 




Dumens100 schrieb:


> zwischen erster nachfrage und erster Antwort lagen mal eben 8 Wochen und die Antwort wahr auch nicht so die Welt.



Komisch, auf seiner Internet Seite kann man entnehmen das zwischen der ersten Nachfrage und der ersten Antwort KEINE 14 Tage lagen. Schon komisch was Du hier so schreibst. 




Dumens100 schrieb:


> Außerdem woher weißt Du denn das er den Oberbürgermeister angeschrieben hat(Datenschutz)



Wie ich schon mehrmals geschrieben habe, präsentiert es alle Infos und alle Fotos auf seiner Internet Seite. Also halte mal den Ball flach. 


Ganz besonders für dich: Die Antwort die er letztendlich bekommen hat, sagt ganz genau das dieser Weg für Fußgänger und Radfahrer IMMER !!! gesperrt ist!!! Es steht sogar die Info in der Antwort das dieser Weg nur einen Tag im Jahr beim 24 h Mountainbike Rennen befahren werden darf. 

Junge, Du drehst dich selber im Kreis. 


Ich finde die Reaktion dieser Person/Gruppe einfach nur peinlich. Wenn im Wald ein Ast falsch liegt, dann schreibe ich auch nicht den Oberbürgermeister an. 


Gruß

SR

Quellen: 

http://www.perl-online.com/blog/archives/15198

http://www.perl-online.com/blog/archives/15684


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md-hammer (30. April 2010)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Warum soll ich vorsichtig sein? Gibt es dafür einen Grund? Dann teile ihn mir mit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peinlich ist genau der richtige Ausdruck.
Habe letztens auch den Minister für Verkehr,Bau und Stadtentwicklung Dr. Peter Ramsauer angeschrieben weil niemand die Schlaglücher auf unserer Strasse flickt. )


----------



## exto (1. Mai 2010)

Ihr regt euch auf, weil ZWEI Bäume auf EINEM (eher unspektakulären) Weg liegen?

Ich fass' es nicht...


----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Ihr regt euch auf, weil ZWEI Bäume auf EINEM (eher unspektakulären) Weg liegen?
> 
> Ich fass' es nicht...



Ja nu, Training ist wichtig, wenns auch nur auf Forstwegen ist, die in jedem 2. mittelbegabte Wald vorhanden sind 

Ich finde, einige sollten für dieses Jahr lieber die 180 Grad kehren üben, damit sie nicht wieder im Weg stehen


----------



## eddy 1 (1. Mai 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich finde, einige sollten für dieses Jahr lieber die 180 Grad kehren üben, damit sie nicht wieder im Weg stehen



oder stufen rollen


----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> oder stufen rollen



Nö, weil dafür gibts den Chickenway. Nur in den Kehren fliegen die nicht einfach ausm Weg .-)


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (1. Juni 2010)

Ich finde die Treppe blöd.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (1. Juni 2010)

aufwärts oder abwärts

achtung ironie 
die meisten denken aber :ein echter mann nimmt keinen chickenway


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juni 2010)

ich fahr heuer das 3te mal mit . 

aber diese treppe .... 

mir gruselts schon allein bei dem gedanken, dass ich da wieder runter muss


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. Juni 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich fahr heuer das 3te mal mit .
> 
> aber diese treppe ....
> 
> mir gruselts schon allein bei dem gedanken, dass ich da wieder runter muss


 
Wenn 2010 nicht andersherum gefahren werden würde - quasi "STEP-UP to Gitterrostbrücke" würde ich dich runterschreien.


----------



## wogru (1. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht lässt sich Skyder etwas einfallen und baut eine enge Wendeltreppe über die Todestreppe


----------



## MTB320 (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute !!

Leider ist eine Fahrerin in meinem Achter Mix Team abgesprungen ,jetzt 
brauch ich Ersatz und suche eine Fahrerin die Spaß am Rennen und Duschhaltungsvermögen
hat. 
Wir sind zwei Achter Teams und Fahren jetzt im Siebten Jahr mit, für uns steht der Spaß am
Wettstreit im Vordergrund .

Gruß André der Biker mit der Ente


----------



## rosch (2. Juni 2010)

Startplatz für 8er Team männlich abzugeben - bei Interesse bitte e-mail an mich schicken


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. Juni 2010)

Aso Grobe hat beim 3 Stunden Rennen in Hagen letztes We ein DNF inne Liste, genauso wie Marco Intravaia (Lokalzeit Din Team). Letzteren hab ich auf der Strecke angesprochen und er meinte er wäre "einfach fertig"...


----------



## sunny1766 (2. Juni 2010)

Wobei Marco am Sonntag den NRW Cup mitgefahren ist und 2. wurde!!!!!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. Juni 2010)

Na ja dann sei ihm mal alles Gute gewünscht.


----------



## md-hammer (2. Juni 2010)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Aussage der Stadt Duisburg ist kein öffentlicher Weg und er wäre schon unten am Eingang für alle gespert so das keiner überhaupt auf diesen Weg kämme, war aber nie so es gab nie nee Absperung. Ist jetzt wieder voll fahrbar das Stück.
> Gruß
> Andreas



Super das man wieder dort fahren kann. Dann gebt euch mal richtig mühe schon alles platt zu fahren bevor das Rennen überhaupt angefangen hat.
Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (7. Juni 2010)

Guckt jemand Big Brother und kann mir Tonspuren davon als MP3 erstellen?
Ich brauch *irgendein Gebrabbel* um den letzten Rest Geist zu vertreiben, wenn ich meine Runden drehe.

Treppe wird so lange gefahren wie ich wach bin, sonst getragen. Man hat ja seinen Körper lieb. 
"Echter Mann" hin oder her - ich bin wenigstens keine 8er-Team-Pussy.


----------



## apoptygma (7. Juni 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Guckt jemand Big Brother und kann mir Tonspuren davon als MP3 erstellen?
> Ich brauch *irgendein Gebrabbel* um den letzten Rest Geist zu vertreiben, wenn ich meine Runden drehe.
> 
> Treppe wird so lange gefahren wie ich wach bin, sonst getragen. Man hat ja seinen Körper lieb.
> "Echter Mann" hin oder her - ich bin wenigstens keine 8er-Team-Pussy.




Vorsicht Vogel


----------



## wogru (7. Juni 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Guckt jemand Big Brother und kann mir Tonspuren davon als MP3 erstellen?
> Ich brauch *irgendein Gebrabbel* um den letzten Rest Geist zu vertreiben, wenn ich meine Runden drehe.
> 
> Treppe wird so lange gefahren wie ich wach bin, sonst getragen. Man hat ja seinen Körper lieb.
> "Echter Mann" hin oder her - ich bin wenigstens keine 8er-Team-Pussy.



Wie, mit Hintergrundmusik fahren ?? Das ist doch völlig unnötig, Monte Schlacko/Todestreppe stehen genug die einen anfeuern und bis 1 Uhr nachts gibt es am Monte Moderation, in der AC/DC-Kurve wird einem der Schädel weggeballert  (hoffentlich sind die Jungs wieder da) und den Rest der Strecke hörst du immer wieder welche die mit "komme links" oder "komme rechts", allerdings nur wenn man die Ohren frei hat.


----------



## Unrest (7. Juni 2010)

Joa, aber irgendwann gehen mir die ganzen hitzköpfigen Spacken, die meinen sie hätten die Ideallinie gepachtet, dermaßen auf den Sack...
Spätestens wenn bei mir dir Routine eingesetzt hat, frisst mich sowas besonders an, weils die Gefahr birgt mich aus dem Tritt zu bringen.
Da nützen auch die Motivatoren an der Strecke auch nicht viel..

Und wenn man nicht wegen "unsportlichen Verhaltens" Runden abgezogen bekommen will, weil man ein wenig ausfallend wurde und/oder ein Exempel an einem 8er-Fahrer statuiert hat... Du verstehst? 


Wie lief Lofer?


@Wencke: Hömma Püppi, bleib mal cremig und fang an Spaß zu verstehen!


----------



## apoptygma (7. Juni 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> @Wencke: Hömma Püppi, bleib mal cremig und fang an Spaß zu verstehen!




Wir ham Spass bei Volker abgegeben, Du erinnerst Dich?


----------



## Unrest (7. Juni 2010)

Noe, dann müssten dank meiner Jugend meine Lachfalten mittlerweile verschwunden, oder aber dank des Trainings in Falten des Leids verwandelt sein. 
Sind sie aber nicht. 
Ätsch! 


Hab grad 2h G1++ (145ø, 188max) aufm Mounty im Gelände hinter mir, also ungefähr die geplante Belastung für Duisburg. Et läuft!


----------



## wogru (7. Juni 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Joa, aber irgendwann gehen mir die ganzen hitzköpfigen Spacken, die meinen sie hätten die Ideallinie gepachtet, dermaßen auf den Sack...
> Spätestens wenn bei mir dir Routine eingesetzt hat, frisst mich sowas besonders an, weils die Gefahr birgt mich aus dem Tritt zu bringen.
> Da nützen auch die Motivatoren an der Strecke auch nicht viel..
> 
> Und wenn man nicht wegen "unsportlichen Verhaltens" Runden abgezogen bekommen will, weil man ein wenig ausfallend wurde und/oder ein Exempel an einem 8er-Fahrer statuiert hat... Du verstehst?


Oh, dann blockierst du meine Linie 


Unrest schrieb:


> Wie lief Lofer?


Lofer lief 17 Stunden ganz gut. In meiner Dusch-/Frühstückpause hat es aber leider angefangen zu schütten, da verließ mich mein Ehrgeiz und ich habe mein Duisburg-Training beendet


----------



## Unrest (7. Juni 2010)

Was hast du da für nen Schnitt gefahren bei wie viel hm/Runde?
Momentchen mal... Du beendest das Training für August schon im Mai!?
Was ist denn mit München? Bist du irre?! 
Und wegen der Ideallinie in DU unterhalten wir uns nochmal, Freundchen! 

Zwischendrin duschen ist vielleicht nicht verkehrt... 
Allerdings ist Gestank eine gute Abwehr gegen Windschattenlutscher.. 


Wie viele *arme Seelen* hats eigentlich letztes Jahr an der *Treppe* ins Tal der Tränen *dahingerafft*?


----------



## md-hammer (8. Juni 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Oh, dann blockierst du meine Linie
> 
> Lofer lief 17 Stunden ganz gut. In meiner Dusch-/Frühstückpause hat es aber leider angefangen zu schütten, da verließ mich mein Ehrgeiz und ich habe mein Duisburg-Training beendet



http://www.rts-salzburg.at/system/web/video.aspx?bezirkonr=0&detailonr=221211993&menuonr=220892348


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (8. Juni 2010)

Blöder Film, bin ja nicht einmal zu sehen !! Aber andere haben sich geschickt in den Vordergrund gedrängelt und sogar eine Sprechrolle erhalten 

@Unrest: Schnitt, Hm, Km  keine Ahnung, ich fahre ohne Tacho seit der defekt ist. Die Strecke wurde in der Nacht gekürzt und damit sind die nennenswerten Höhenmeter weggefallen und die Strecke sehr schnell geworden. Trotz Ankündigung wurde der Berg morgens nicht wieder dazu genommen, damit hatte ich eigentlich gerechnet und in der Nacht ordentlich Druck gemacht.
Das Training haeb ich beendet weil ab jetzt alles Wettkampf ist  München ist da allerdings ein Sonderfall. Wenn abends Deutschland gegen England im Achtelfinale steht wird morgens nur kontrolliert welche Platzierung möglich wäre und dann ggf. der Heimweg angetreten bevor alle das Olympiagelände verlassen wollen.


----------



## Wayne70 (10. Juni 2010)

Mal zurück zu den 24h DUI.
Sollten nicht mal die Platzbedarfsabfragen langsam kommen (Sektor und Co.)?
Wir haben bald "Besprechung" aber wissen noch nicht wo wir hoffentlich unsere Zelte aufschlagen? @Skyder: Kannst du schon sagen wann wir Sektorwünsche äußern können (Oder ist mir dies durchgegangen?)
grüße


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (15. Juni 2010)

ich war gestern mal gucken, 
Skyder hat die Treppe ausbauen lassen,
die ersten sind schon am üben


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Juni 2010)

cool  

... nur möchte ich mir nicht das gejammere anhören, wenn die treppe wirklich in duisburg wäre. 

mir geht das gejaule über "unsere" treppe ja schon völlig auf den sack !

was für´n aufschrei würde es dann bei dieser treppe geben


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Juni 2010)

schreie ganz viele, und die krankenwagen wären wahrscheinlich im dauereinsatz.


----------



## Unrest (15. Juni 2010)

Und das alles nur, weil viele Leute sowas nicht fahren können. 
Dabei wäre so eine Treppe (s.o.) theoretisch sogar einfacher zu fahren, weil die Stufen sehr kurz sind und man so nur ein "Gerüttel" mit ca. 30% hat..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (15. Juni 2010)

mal was anderes-

kennt jemand NRS Frank hier aus dem Forum und weiss wo der steckt
Wollte seinen Einzelplatz hier abgeben wegen Krankheit, hat sich aber nie gemeldet-hat hier jemand seinen Platz hier bekommen?
Ist jetzt bald 3 Wochen her-war letzte Hoffnung auf den Start


----------



## 3radfahrer (16. Juni 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> cool
> 
> ... nur möchte ich mir nicht das gejammere anhören, wenn die treppe wirklich in duisburg wäre.
> 
> ...



 Jammern können se alle!


----------



## Dumens100 (16. Juni 2010)

Vieleicht hat einer von euch noch Interesse
rosch hat im Bereich Luxenburg noch ein 8er Team abzugeben
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=465489


----------



## CW68 (21. Juni 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Guckt jemand Big Brother und kann mir Tonspuren davon als MP3 erstellen?
> Ich brauch *irgendein Gebrabbel* um den letzten Rest Geist zu vertreiben, wenn ich meine Runden drehe.



Les Dir doch einfach die Postings hier aus dem Forum selbst auf ne Datei vor und hör Dir das beim Rennen an, sollte reichen um "den letzten Geist" zu vertreiben


----------



## zweikreise (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

bei uns ist jetzt noch ein Startplatz in einem schnellen 4er Team freigeworden.

Wer Interesse hat, schicke mir bitte eine PN.

Viele Grüße

zweikreise


----------



## Unrest (21. Juni 2010)

Meld dich mal in meinem Vereinsforu unter zee-aylienz.de.
Ich weiß von mindestens Einem, der noch nen Startplatz sucht.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. Juni 2010)

Mann könnte inzwischen ein eigenes Unterforum für Startplatzvergabe eröffnen. Aleine für Duisburg und München gibt es inzwischen 35 Freds.


----------



## wogru (22. Juni 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Meld dich mal in meinem Vereinsforu unter zee-aylienz.de.
> Ich weiß von mindestens Einem, der noch nen Startplatz sucht.



Stahlgabi sucht auch noch einen Startplatz in einem 4er/8er - Team


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Juni 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> cool
> 
> ... nur möchte ich mir nicht das gejammere anhören, wenn die treppe wirklich in duisburg wäre.
> 
> ...



Ach ja die Treppe...

@Hoerman, weisst du noch??? Ich hatte ja auch meine Bedenken letztes Jahr...

Heute kann ich darüber nur noch Lachen 

Bin ja nicht mehr im CC Bereich unterwegs. Habe ja meine Liebe für den Downhill entdeckt 

Letztes Wochenende habe ich in Winterberg z.B. mal wieder 3 Meter Drops geübt  



Vor einem Jahr hatte ich noch Bedenken wegen der Treppe und heute würde ich sogar die obere Metalltreppe in Duisburg (ich weiss, darf mann nicht) droppen.




Aber mal was anderes!!!

*Braucht noch einer ne Lampe für dieses Jahr?*

Hab mir extra fürs 2009er Rennen ne Hope Vision 4 Endurance Pack (also mir zwei Akkus) geholt und nur am Rennen und noch etwa 5-7 mal danach benutzt.
Ist wirklich noch wie NEU!!!

Die Lampe ist echt der Hammer und macht die Nacht wirklich zum Tag. Wurde letztes Jahr beim Rennen von mehreren Leuten angesprochen, ob ich da nen Flutlichtscheinwerfer am Bike habe 


LG
Matthias


----------



## zweikreise (22. Juni 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Meld dich mal in meinem Vereinsforu unter zee-aylienz.de.
> Ich weiß von mindestens Einem, der noch nen Startplatz sucht.



Unser Team ist wieder vollständig.

Danke für den Hinweis. Komme gerne darauf zurück, wenn noch jeman dplötzlich ausfällt

Viele Grüße

zweikreise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (24. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich hoffe es hier am besten aufgehoben:

krankheitsbedingt fallen in unserem 4er Team drei (!) Leute aus. Da wir offensichtlich unser Team nicht mit Ersatzfahrern besetzt bekommen, müssen wir voraussichtlich unseren Startplatz abgeben. 

Gibt es hier im Forum Interessenten für unseren 4er Startplatz? Abgabe erfolgt dann zu dem Preis, den wir auch bezahlt haben.

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juni 2010)

dann melde ich mich auch mal hier ...

ich bin der eine noch gesunde aus o.g. team und suche jetzt einen platz in einem 4er team. ob M oder mixed ist eigentlich egal.

wäre toll wenn sich noch was finden lässt, ansonsten fahre ich an dem wochenende ein rennen im harz.

bitte pn mit 
- wohnort der teammitglieder
- alter
- m oder mixed
- allgemeine infos
- orientierung (schnell, nur aus spaß, ...)

danke!


mfg
Kai


----------



## taifun (24. Juni 2010)

Ich schließe mich quen an,den ich bin auch verletzungsbedingt nicht in der Lage 24h Rennen zu fahren.
Wer Intresse an unseren Startplätzen hat,PN an Quen,wie oben schon erwähnt.Am besten wäre es,an ein komplettes 4er Team abzugeben.


----------



## general-easy (24. Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Suchen noch nen Herren 8ter Team!

Falls ein Team nicht antreten kann bitte melden.

[email protected]

Danke + Gruß!


----------



## Unrest (24. Juni 2010)

Ich habs mal in mein Vereinsforum weitergeleitet. Vielleicht wirds ja fix was, dass einer von euch sein 4er-Team loswird.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juli 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> dann melde ich mich auch mal hier ...
> 
> ich bin der eine noch gesunde aus o.g. team und suche jetzt einen platz in einem 4er team. ob M oder mixed ist eigentlich egal.
> 
> ...




hallo da draußen!

der termin rückt immer näher und ich würde gerne in duisburg starten.

sucht hier jemand noch einen fahrer für ein schnelles 4er team?

wenn ja, bitte schnell melden.


danke!


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Juli 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> hallo da draußen!
> 
> der termin rückt immer näher und ich würde gerne in duisburg starten.
> 
> ...



soso !!  

das ist also der wahre grund für deine absage in "unserem" team. 
war dir dann wohl nicht mehr schnell genug  

ich glaube, es wäre besser du fährst das rennen im harz !!!


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juli 2010)

was ist denn nun los?

das team um quen, taifun, chris2305 und mich gibts ja nun nicht mehr. leider!

leider konnten wir kein neues team formieren (IG), also suche ich ein neues.

wenn in einem deisterfreun.de team noch was frei wäre, würde ich sofort zusagen.
egal ob schnell oder langsam!


----------



## Power-Valve (5. Juli 2010)

Hey Kai, Quen, Soeren... ich frag mal bei unseren freien RADikalen rum, ob sich da noch nen paar Leute finden zwecks Unterstuetzung eures Teams. Vielleicht geht da ja noch was im Hannoveraner Umland...

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## runner3 (6. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin!
Noch gute 4 Wochen dann ist es endlich soweit
Kam sonst nicht immer schon längst die Platzbedarfsmeldung? 
Wann kommt die Fahrerlager Einteilung?
Bleibt die Strecke jetzt so oder gibt es noch kleine Änderungen?
Fragen über Fragen und alle quatschen nur über ne Treppe die man auch "umlaufen" kann


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juli 2010)

runner3 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> Noch gute 4 Wochen dann ist es endlich soweit
> Kam sonst nicht immer schon längst die Platzbedarfsmeldung?
> Wann kommt die Fahrerlager Einteilung?
> ...



Öhm, die mails sind doch schon längst raus . Ich habe meine Platzwünsche etc. schon gemeldet.


----------



## Dumens100 (6. Juli 2010)

Der Teamleader hat schon nee E-Mail bekommen mit neen Link wo mann dann seine Platzwünsche und T-Shirt größen angeben kann ein bischen anders als die letzten Jahre
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## skyder (6. Juli 2010)

runner3 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> Noch gute 4 Wochen dann ist es endlich soweit
> Kam sonst nicht immer schon längst die Platzbedarfsmeldung?
> Wann kommt die Fahrerlager Einteilung?
> ...



Hi,

sende uns kurz eine Email an [email protected], solltest Du als Teamleader eingetragen sein - wir werden Dir dann die Zugangsdaten zum nss-portal zusenden.
Und keine Panik- es geht bei der Einteilung nicht um - wer zuerst kommt.... sondern wie es - für alle Beteiligten (auch wenn wir nicht alle Wünsche erfüllen können) am sinnvollsten ist.

Gruß
skyder


----------



## runner3 (6. Juli 2010)

Alles geklärt! Besten Dank für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## zonuk (7. Juli 2010)

Bin noch auf der *Suche *nach einem *EINZELSTARTPLATZ*....wer einen zu vergeben hat bitte per PN melden....Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (7. Juli 2010)

Nach welchem Kriterium werden eigentlich die Startnummern vergeben?
Wenns nach "Meldezeitpunkt" wär, fänd ichs cool, da ich dann die 1009 hätte..
Mag der Skyder uns dazu was sagen?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Juli 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Nach welchem Kriterium werden eigentlich die Startnummern vergeben?
> Wenns nach "Meldezeitpunkt" wär, fänd ichs cool, da ich dann die 1009 hätte..
> Mag der Skyder uns dazu was sagen?


 
Menschen haben unterschiedliche Sorgen.
Du denkst an ´ne Nummer ich an die Treppe (das Wort file lange nicht )
Kannst du deine "Start"- Nummer denn als Einzelstarter oft sehen?
Du sitzt doch hoffentlich 23,75h dahinter


----------



## Unrest (8. Juli 2010)

Naja, ich werd sie hinterher an die Wand pinnen, genau wie die 1069 vom letzten Jahr und diverse andere Startnummern... 

Wieso hast du denn Schiss vor der Treppe? Die ist gar nicht so böse, wie alle immer sagen.
Und im Zweifel nimm dir Schuhe mit flexibler Sohle, in denen du gut laufen kannst und nimm den Chickenway - dafür ist er ja da.


----------



## wogru (8. Juli 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Naja, ich werd sie hinterher an die Wand pinnen, genau wie die 1069 vom letzten Jahr und diverse andere Startnummern...
> 
> Wieso hast du denn Schiss vor der Treppe? Die ist gar nicht so böse, wie alle immer sagen.
> Und im Zweifel nimm dir Schuhe mit flexibler Sohle, in denen du gut laufen kannst und nimm den Chickenway - dafür ist er ja da.



Die Treppe ist böse, sie ist der Teufel in Stufengestalt !! Gerade wenn man es nicht erwartet entwickelt sie ein Eigenleben und ändert den Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Stufen und ihre Höhe so das sie unkontrollierbar wird


----------



## mistermoo (8. Juli 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Die Treppe ist böse, sie ist der Teufel in Stufengestalt !! Gerade wenn man es nicht erwartet entwickelt sie ein Eigenleben und ändert den Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Stufen und ihre Höhe so das sie unkontrollierbar wird



die treppe oder der verwirrte geist nach zig std im sattel?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (8. Juli 2010)

Es wurde wohl ein Terrorist in Duisburg gefasst, hoffentlich ist der nicht im Landschaftspark rumgeschlichen.


----------



## apoptygma (8. Juli 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Es wurde wohl ein Terrorist in Duisburg gefasst, hoffentlich ist der nicht im Landschaftspark rumgeschlichen.



Der wollte das Stufenteil sprengen. Find ich gut


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Juli 2010)

dann doch lieber die böse stahltreppe  
dann kann man die treppe richtig fahren .


----------



## Power-Valve (8. Juli 2010)

die Stahltreppe koennte doch durch ein feines serpentinenartiges North Shore Element ersetzt werden... Und dann nen Drop auf die eigentliche Treppe...


----------



## Hjoddel (9. Juli 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir waren ebenfalls leider zu spät...
> 
> Suchen auf diesem Weg einen 4er Team-Startplatz.
> ...


Mein Startplatz im 4er Team ist frei.

Bitte melde dich bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hjoddel (9. Juli 2010)

Mein Startplatz in einem 4er Team ist frei.

Hjoddel


----------



## Unrest (9. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich solche Effekte bemerke, wogru, werde ich definitiv ne Schlafpause einlegen... *lach*

Kennst du eigentlich ne Sitzcreme, die man nicht nach 3 Stunden nachschmieren muss?
Entweder ist mein Arsch ein Schwamm, oder aber der Xenofit Hirschtalg ist doch nicht so gut wie ich denke...


----------



## wogru (9. Juli 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Wenn ich solche Effekte bemerke, wogru, werde ich definitiv ne Schlafpause einlegen... *lach*
> 
> Kennst du eigentlich ne Sitzcreme, die man nicht nach 3 Stunden nachschmieren muss?
> Entweder ist mein Arsch ein Schwamm, oder aber der Xenofit Hirschtalg ist doch nicht so gut wie ich denke...


Wie Sitzcreme, was ist denn das ?? Bin in München ohne derartige Hilfsmittel gefahren, hatte aber auch anschließend eine Blase am A.... Da ich nichts kenne was 24h durchhält werde ich wieder ohne fahren, vielleicht ziehe ich eine 2 Hose mit Sitzpolster an wenn die Schmerzen kommen, ansosnten heißt es hart sein.


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Juli 2010)

Hjoddel schrieb:


> Mein Startplatz in einem 4er Team ist frei.
> 
> Hjoddel



hast du mal bitte nähere infos zu dem team?

just for fun, schnell, ...?

alter?

woher?


----------



## Dumens100 (9. Juli 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> hast du mal bitte nähere infos zu dem team?
> 
> just for fun, schnell, ...?
> 
> ...



Hallo Kai
sieht nach Oberhausen aus
siehe sein Wohnort
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## runner3 (9. Juli 2010)

Da sich ja viele vor der Treppe fürchten:
Vielleicht sollte die Treppe mit Brettern belegt werden, dann kann man die sanfter herunter gurken. So kann man sich dann sich dann auch den Federweg sparen und der ein oder andere bringt sein Hollandrad mit
Also ich verstehe die Diskussionen über die Treppe nicht.


----------



## Hjoddel (9. Juli 2010)

Gemeldet als 4er Team "Greyhound`s 183. Ambitionierte Fahrer, jedoch nicht verbissen.
2 Fahrer aus Duisburg , 2 aus Oberhausen.


----------



## Hjoddel (10. Juli 2010)

Bist Du nun interessiert oder nicht ?

Warum habe  ich von Dir noch keine Nachricht?

Gruß Hjoddel


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juli 2010)

Hjoddel schrieb:


> Bist Du nun interessiert oder nicht ?
> 
> Warum habe  ich von Dir noch keine Nachricht?
> 
> Gruß Hjoddel



ich habe kein interesse mehr an einem startplatz, egal von wem.

werde dieses jahr nicht in duisburg starten, denn nach reichlich überlegung habe ich keine lust auf abenteuer.

bei geeignetem wetter werde ich in den harz fahren und dort den marathon in braunlage mitfahren.


viel spaß allen die dort starten!


@Hoppser
viel erfolg in eurem 2er team. hoffe dass es wieder in die top-ten geht.
vielleicht trifft man sich im nächsten jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel_hendrix (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,
Ich suche noch dringend 2 schnelle fahrer für´s 8er Team.
Im letzten Jahr haben wir auf Platz 3 gefahren und wollen dieses Jahr natürlich mehr.
Meldet euch gerne 
Grußß


----------



## HB76 (12. Juli 2010)

da es kein mtb rennen ist kannst nicht auf mich zählen!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Juli 2010)

runner3 schrieb:


> ...Also ich verstehe die Diskussionen über die Treppe nicht.


 
Ist inzwischen eher zum running Gag geworden. (Einige rollten dort in den letzten Jahren langsamer runter als andere den Chickenway zu Fuß absolvierten)
Obwohl wir bei aller Ulkerei *nicht* die vergessen, die sich in den Jahren dort ernsthaft verletzt haben.


----------



## Unrest (12. Juli 2010)

Um ehrlich zu sein fand ich die Metallplatte auf der Treppe zur Straße runter wesentlich schlimmer, als die "Treppe zum Tal der Tränen"...


----------



## ASt (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
Aus privaten Gründen muß leider abreisen, und habe meinen Einzelplatz frei.
Wer noch einen sucht, kann mir eine Nachricht schreiben.

Gruß
Andrey


----------



## wogru (13. Juli 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein fand ich die Metallplatte auf der Treppe zur Straße runter wesentlich schlimmer, als die "Treppe zum Tal der Tränen"...


Da gebe ich dir recht !! man kommt um die Ecke geschossen und plötzlich verliert man den Boden unter den Rädern. Da ist die harte Landung auf dem Asphalt viel schlimmer als die Treppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.V. (13. Juli 2010)

Letztes Jahr hätte ich mich über einen Startplatz gefreut, dieses Jahr habe ich einen aus persönlichen Gründen abzugeben.
Es handelt sich um einen Einzelstartplatz.
Um die Formalitäten sollte sich "mein Ersatz" kümmern.
Gruss Jörg


----------



## Unrest (13. Juli 2010)

Ich denke mal, dass die Treppe, ohne Platte, wesentlich einfacher und angenehmer gewesen wäre.. Mal schauen, ob das dieses Jahr wieder drin ist.

Sind eigentlich schon Streckenpläne öffentlich..? 

Wie lief eigentlich München bei dir, wogru?
Kilometer? Höhenmeter? Konkurrenz?


Grüße,
Michael


----------



## wogru (14. Juli 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass die Treppe, ohne Platte, wesentlich einfacher und angenehmer gewesen wäre.. Mal schauen, ob das dieses Jahr wieder drin ist.
> 
> Sind eigentlich schon Streckenpläne öffentlich..?
> 
> ...


Denke Duisburg wird die gleiche Strecke wie letzes Jahr sein, viele Möglichkeiten da etwas zu ändern hat Skyder ja nicht.

München war sehr anstrengend, viele kleine giftige Anstiege die man hoch musste ohne das man den Schwung von einer Abfahrt oder Geraden mitnehmen konnte. Ich bin auf 352 km und ca. 3200 Hm gekommen. Ich hatte nach 7 Runden Krämpfe in den Oberschenkeln, die haben mir aber später 2 nette Mädels rausmassiert. Um 3 Uhr nachts hatte ich ein tief und habe für ca. 3,5h pausiert. Insgesamt bin ich gut durchgekommen und es hat in der Nachbetrachtung Spaß gemacht, was die Vorfreude auf Duisburg steigert.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Juli 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Denke Duisburg wird die gleiche Strecke wie letzes Jahr sein, viele Möglichkeiten da etwas zu ändern hat Skyder ja nicht.....


 
In der PK wurde aber etwas "in Aussicht" gestellt


----------



## wogru (14. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> In der PK wurde aber etwas "in Aussicht" gestellt



PK habe ich mir nicht angesehen, vielleicht gibt es am Manganeisenlager ein paar Northshore-Elemente


----------



## Unrest (14. Juli 2010)

"Der Northshore ins Tal der Träne" anstelle des Chickenways der Treppe? 

Erzähl uns mehr, roudy!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (14. Juli 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> "Der Northshore ins Tal der Träne" anstelle des Chickenways der Treppe?
> 
> Erzähl uns mehr, roudy!




Das währe geil, den könnte man schön flowig fahren statt zu laufen...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Juli 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> "Der Northshore ins Tal der Träne" anstelle des Chickenways der Treppe?
> 
> Erzähl uns mehr, roudy!


 
Auf der HP gibts den LNK zur PK. Sch...Abkürzungen.
Es soll technisch konditionell nicht anspruchsvoller werden aber interessante Aus-/Einblicke für die Fahrer geben.
Gedanke: Am Block "A" wurden in `09 Fotoaufnahmen für ein Fetish-Magazin gemacht


----------



## wogru (15. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Auf der HP gibts den LNK zur PK. Sch...Abkürzungen.
> Es soll technisch konditionell nicht anspruchsvoller werden aber interessante Aus-/Einblicke für die Fahrer geben.
> Gedanke: Am Block "A" wurden in `10 Fotoaufnahmen für ein Fetish-Magazin gemacht



Das hört sich nach einer leicht bekleideten Cheerleader-Gruppe am Manganeisenlager an !! Der Teil der Strecke ist immer so trostlos und ohne Zuschauer. Eigentlich könnte man auf dem Platz eine Bühne aufbauen und AC/DC die ganze Nacht dort rocken lassen


----------



## Mishima (22. Juli 2010)

Was sind das eigentlich für Typen, die Startplätze abgeben wollen, Anzeigen aufgeben, sich aber nach 6 Wochen nicht mal melden können!:kotz:

Eine Person hat direkt geantwortet (danke A.ST), der Rest 

Somit hat sich DUISBURG nach 6 Teilnahmen wohl erledigt!!
Keine Lust mehr mich in meiner Freizeit mit Deppen zu beschäftigen, dafür gibt es die bezahlte Politik!!

Feigheit als Tugend scheint sich durchzusetzten!!

Viel Spass und Erfolg Euch anderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (22. Juli 2010)

Mishima schrieb:


> Was sind das eigentlich für Typen, die Startplätze abgeben wollen, Anzeigen aufgeben, sich aber nach 6 Wochen nicht mal melden können!:kotz:
> 
> Eine Person hat direkt geantwortet (danke A.ST), der Rest
> 
> ...




Vielleicht wurde Höchstgebot erwartet


----------



## Mishima (22. Juli 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurde Höchstgebot erwartet



dann sollte man das evt. dabeischreiben, hat aber keiner.
Also gehe Ich davon aus, das man sich einigt, nach Kontaktaufnahme.

ABER: Ich habe immer dabei geschrieben, bitte um Rückmeldung, egal ob schon weg oder etc.

Das sollte jeder kapiert haben- aber es geht wohl wie immer um die Faulheit der Deppen, gemäß, meld Ich mich nicht sollte das wohl klar sein 

Und wenn man zu blöd dazu schreibt man einfach hier rein:

PLATZ IST WEG!!!



B A S T A!!!


----------



## wogru (22. Juli 2010)

Startplätze blocken und dann hier verkaufen finde ich sowieso ein Unding !! Vielleicht sollte Skyder, falls die Startplätze tatsächlich meistbietend verkauft werden, dem ein Riegel vorschieben und Änderungen und Neubesetzungen nur über die Warteliste gestatten.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. Juli 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Startplätze blocken und dann hier verkaufen finde ich sowieso ein Unding !! Vielleicht sollte Skyder, falls die Startplätze tatsächlich meistbietend verkauft werden, dem ein Riegel vorschieben und Änderungen und Neubesetzungen nur über die Warteliste gestatten.



Also ich weis nicht was daran unrecht ist eine erworbene Ware oder Dienstleistung mit erhöhten Preis weiterzuverkaufen. Da dies zb im Einzelhandel täglich millionenmal passiert frage ich mich warum das gerade im MTB Sport nicht der Fall sein sollte. Was spricht rechtlich oder moralisch gagegen Startplätze höchstbietend zu verkaufen? Klär mich doch mal auf..


----------



## wogru (22. Juli 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Also ich weis nicht was daran unrecht ist eine erworbene Ware oder Dienstleistung mit erhöhten Preis weiterzuverkaufen. Da dies zb im Einzelhandel täglich millionenmal passiert frage ich mich warum das gerade im MTB Sport nicht der Fall sein sollte. Was spricht rechtlich oder moralisch gagegen Startplätze höchstbietend zu verkaufen? Klär mich doch mal auf..


Nichts, ich finde es aber trotzdem schei$$e.


Verkaufe Platz 23. in der Einzelwertung vom 24h-Rennen in München 2010 gegen Höchstgebot. Angebot bitte per PM oder Mail.


----------



## wowaki (22. Juli 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Was spricht rechtlich oder moralisch gagegen Startplätze höchstbietend zu verkaufen? Klär mich doch mal auf..



Wenn derjenige, der seinen Gewinn aus dem Verkauf dann auch fein säuberlich bei Abgabe seiner Steuererklärung angibt - nichts. Tut aber keiner, weiß ich selbst. Der Unterschied zum Einzelhandel: dieser muss seinen Gewinn versteuern


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (22. Juli 2010)

wowaki schrieb:


> Wenn derjenige, der seinen Gewinn aus dem Verkauf dann auch fein säuberlich bei Abgabe seiner Steuererklärung angibt - nichts. Tut aber keiner, weiß ich selbst. Der Unterschied zum Einzelhandel: dieser muss seinen Gewinn versteuern




arbeitest du beim Finanzamt ,

wenn mir jemand einen höheren Preis anbietet schlage ich da auch zu, auch wenn ich schon mit einem anderen Verhandel,


----------



## wowaki (22. Juli 2010)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> wenn mir jemand einen höheren Preis anbietet schlage ich da auch zu, auch wenn ich schon mit einem anderen Verhandel,


----------



## exto (22. Juli 2010)

Nee, is klar...

...wenn's um's Kohle machen geht, verblasst alles andere. ich find's nicht so sehr für'n Arsch, dass das überhaupt der Fall ist, sondern mehr, dass hier schwupp di wupp gleich ein, zwei Maden innerhalb der ersten Posts aus ihrem Geldspeicher gekrochen kommen, für die zocken und raffen offensichtlich so selbstverständlich geworden sind, dass sie völlig ahnungslos vor dem stehen, was Mishima offensichtlich grad tierisch nervt.

Kriecht doch einfach wieder zurück unter eure Aktienportfolios, zockt noch irgend ne alte Omma ab und lasst die Leute, die noch Leidenschaft für was anderes entwickeln einfach in Ruhe ihren Spass haben, oder eben auch mal leiden. Heads up, Mishima. Dann eben nächstes Jahr wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (23. Juli 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Nee, is klar...
> 
> ...wenn's um's Kohle machen geht, verblasst alles andere. ich find's nicht so sehr für'n Arsch, dass das überhaupt der Fall ist, sondern mehr, dass hier schwupp di wupp gleich ein, zwei Maden innerhalb der ersten Posts aus ihrem Geldspeicher gekrochen kommen, für die zocken und raffen offensichtlich so selbstverständlich geworden sind, dass sie völlig ahnungslos vor dem stehen, was Mishima offensichtlich grad tierisch nervt.
> 
> Kriecht doch einfach wieder zurück unter eure Aktienportfolios, zockt noch irgend ne alte Omma ab und lasst die Leute, die noch Leidenschaft für was anderes entwickeln einfach in Ruhe ihren Spass haben, oder eben auch mal leiden. Heads up, Mishima. Dann eben nächstes Jahr wieder...



 Aus ihren Geldspeicher gekrochen kommen....  Der Hammer. Komm reg dich ab, wenn du in der freien Markwirtschaft den Philosophen machst wirst du es nicht weit bringen.

Aber wenn du schon so anfängst....
Specialized Handschuhe 45 Euro...
Sitzcreme 7,50 Euro...
Beleuchtung 200 Euro..

...Beim geilsten 24 Stunden Rennen in D mitzufahren..... unbezahlbar!!!..


----------



## Rotten67 (23. Juli 2010)

Naja, ich bin auch der Meinung man muss nicht alles zu einem hohen Preis verhökern. Dann bringe ich es eben nicht weit in der ach so freien Wirtschaft.

So
nun freuen wir uns aufs Rennen mit hoffentlich trockenem Wetter


----------



## md-hammer (23. Juli 2010)

Muss leider für dieses Jahr das Handtuch werfen als Einzelfahrer. Leider wird der Startplatz nicht weitergegeben da es sich um einen gesponserten Platz handelt.
Eine 4wöchige verschleppte Erkältung und Grippe haben die Ärzte auf den Plan gerufen und mir sofort ein 2 Monatiges Trainingsverbot auferlegt.
Bin jetzt erst mal ziemlich fertig. Tausende Kilometer für nichts. Aber die Gesundtheit steht natürlich im Vordergrund.
Dann werde ich nach 6 Jahren als Einzelstarter endlich mal was vom Event mitbekommen und meine Teamkollegen unterstützen.
Schade eigentlich. Wollte mich noch einmal mit exto und wogru messen.
Dann eben im nächsten Jahr.
Gruß Michael


----------



## wilag (23. Juli 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Aus ihren Geldspeicher gekrochen kommen....  Der Hammer. Komm reg dich ab, wenn du in der freien Markwirtschaft den Philosophen machst wirst du es nicht weit bringen.
> 
> Aber wenn du schon so anfängst....
> Specialized Handschuhe 45 Euro...
> ...



huiiii---- was für ein knallharter Kapitalist!!!!  Ähhm--- wie weit hast Du es denn in der freien Marktwirtschaft gebracht???


----------



## wogru (23. Juli 2010)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Muss leider für dieses Jahr das Handtuch werfen als Einzelfahrer. Leider wird der Startplatz nicht weitergegeben da es sich um einen gesponserten Platz handelt.
> Eine 4wöchige verschleppte Erkältung und Grippe haben die Ärzte auf den Plan gerufen und mir sofort ein 2 Monatiges Trainingsverbot auferlegt.
> Bin jetzt erst mal ziemlich fertig. Tausende Kilometer für nichts. Aber die Gesundtheit steht natürlich im Vordergrund.
> Dann werde ich nach 6 Jahren als Einzelstarter endlich mal was vom Event mitbekommen und meine Teamkollegen unterstützen.
> ...



GEGNER, ich brauche GEGNER, keine Opfer 
Das ist natürlich schade das du nicht mitfahren kannst, aber immerhin bist du als Zuschauer. Falls ich in Duisburg nicht dran denke, ich habe den Film im Auto liegen !!


----------



## md-hammer (23. Juli 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> GEGNER, ich brauche GEGNER, keine Opfer
> Das ist natürlich schade das du nicht mitfahren kannst, aber immerhin bist du als Zuschauer. Falls ich in Duisburg nicht dran denke, ich habe den Film im Auto liegen !!



Ich habe auch niemals daran gedacht dich zu schlagen ) Den Siglespeeder ohne Federgebel schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (24. Juli 2010)

"Schön" zu wissen, das es
 Leute gibt, die für Geld alles tun/verkaufen/besorgen- da weiss man was man hat!!

_Nennt mich, welches Instrument Ihr wollt- Ihr könnt mich zwar verstimmen, aber nicht auf mir spielen!_


----------



## Hjoddel (24. Juli 2010)

Mishima schrieb:


> "Schön" zu wissen, das es
> Leute gibt, die für Geld alles tun/verkaufen/besorgen- da weiss man was man hat!!
> 
> _Nennt mich, welches Instrument Ihr wollt- Ihr könnt mich zwar verstimmen, aber nicht auf mir spielen!_


Du Klug*******r, für meine Startnr.  möchte ich aus Gründen, die ich
Dir nicht nennen möchte nur 50 Euronen.


----------



## Hjoddel (24. Juli 2010)

Hjoddel schrieb:


> Du Klug*******r, für meine Startnr. möchte ich aus Gründen, die ich
> Dir nicht nennen möchte nur 50 Euronen.


 
Da bisse platt
  ne
Du Besserwisser


----------



## exto (25. Juli 2010)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Ich habe auch niemals daran gedacht dich zu schlagen ) Den Siglespeeder ohne Federgebel schon



Wer soll das denn sein?

Ich fahr dieses Jahr mit Federgabel. Man wird ja nicht jünger. Außerdem muss ich n bisschen meine Kräfte sparen. Schließlich muss ich es ja, trotz meiner ungenügenden Einstellung zu den wahren Werten der modernen Menschheit, noch zu was bringen. Das schlaucht ganz schön...


----------



## Mishima (25. Juli 2010)

@?

!

Platt! (Ohne Worte)


----------



## wmenn (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
habe krankheitsbedingt meinen Einzelstartplatz Duisburg abzugeben. Habe vor einiger  Zeit schon eine  Email an skyder bzgl. Nachrückerliste etc. geschrieben, kam aber nichts zurück. Versuche es jetzt deshalb hier noch mal, keine Ahnung, ob/wie das nun im Detail abläuft. Möchte jedenfalls nichts verdienen...

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Der Toni (25. Juli 2010)

so, ausnahmsweise jetzt mal wieder was konstruktives: 
Es gibt eine Streckenänderung
http://www.24h-duisburg.de/content.php?folder=184


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juli 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> so, ausnahmsweise jetzt mal wieder was konstruktives:
> Es gibt eine Streckenänderung
> http://www.24h-duisburg.de/content.php?folder=184



Das ist nicht wirklich viel Neues. Also zumindest nicht, wenn man sich regelmässig auf der Seite informiert bzw. seine e-mails als Teamchef checkt.

Aber kontruktiv im Vergleich zu was Zu Deinen sonstigen Kommentaren? ;-)


----------



## wogru (26. Juli 2010)

Ach, muss man sein Mails lesen, das war mir neu !!
nach dem Plan sieht die Anfahrt auf die Stahlplatte einfacher aus, die letzten Jahre hatte ich immer bedenken das ich dort das Geländer touchiere. Bin gespannt wie es vor Ort sein wird.


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juli 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Ach, muss man sein Mails lesen, das war mir neu !!
> nach dem Plan sieht die Anfahrt auf die Stahlplatte einfacher aus, die letzten Jahre hatte ich immer bedenken das ich dort das Geländer touchiere. Bin gespannt wie es vor Ort sein wird.




Ich bin da im letzten Jahr mippem Ellenbogen mal dran gehauen, ist das da die Ecke? Ich konnte das nicht wirklich richtig zuordnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ismay (26. Juli 2010)

Moin, moin,
@wogru : Mir scheint, es gibt diesmal gar keine Stahltreppe. 
Ich glaube dort ist einer "normale" Einfahrt in den Park. Komisch kommt mir auch das lange Stück parallel zur Straße vor.
Ebenfalls biegt man anscheinend nicht kurz nach der Wechselzone nach rechts in den Garten ab, sonder fährt weiter gerade aus???? 
Auch seltsam?? 
Naja, in 2 Wochen haben wir's geschafft 

Schönen Tag
Achim


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (26. Juli 2010)

richtig nach dem Start biegen wir nur einmal rechts ab und dann gehts gerade aus auf dem Damm, HighSpeed, so sind wir 2006 glaube ich schon mal gefahren,

bei der Stahlrampe fahren wir vorher 2 mal durch die Tunnel vom der Rouine die in Fahrrichtung links vor der Stahlrampe steht und dann die Stahlrampe hoch, gabs auch schon mal,

so verstehe ich den Streckenplan,


als es das letzte mal da durch ging, wurde es irgendwann gesperrt weil zu viel Regenwasser im Durchgang war, das wollen wir dieses Jahr nicht wieder hoffen, wenn ich mir dann noch vorstelle der Wurzelanstieg in den Wald wird auch wieder gegen Sonntag morgen gesperrt, dann heißt es nur VollGas fahren


----------



## Der Toni (26. Juli 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ...Aber kontruktiv im Vergleich zu was Zu Deinen sonstigen Kommentaren? ;-)



na, wenn ich mir deine so durchlese?!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (26. Juli 2010)

12 Tage noch.. "Trallala". Gut das es die Woche bei uns schüttet, habe mir wohl was eingefangen.


----------



## CW68 (26. Juli 2010)

Die Änderung auf dem Weg über die Straße finde ich gut, vor allem wenn es wirklich einen vernünftige Fußgänger-Überweg gibt. Alleine in der Zeit, wenn der Film im Open Air Kino zu Ende ist, muss man schon aufpassen, dass man nicht einen der Fußgänger die da über die Strecke rennen, mitnimmt!

Die zweite Änderung ist hoffentlich nur falsch eingezeichnte. Den kleinen Park und vorallem den Hügel im Anschluss raus zu lassen würde die Strecke nur weiter verharmlosen und eine weitere kleine Steigung herausnehmen. Gefährlich ist diese ja nicht wirklich, dafür aber wenigstens etwas Abwechslung zu den Schotterwegen, die sonst ja elend lang würden.


----------



## wogru (26. Juli 2010)

CW68 schrieb:


> Die Änderung auf dem Weg über die Straße finde ich gut, vor allem wenn es wirklich einen vernünftige Fußgänger-Überweg gibt. Alleine in der Zeit, wenn der Film im Open Air Kino zu Ende ist, muss man schon aufpassen, dass man nicht einen der Fußgänger die da über die Strecke rennen, mitnimmt!
> 
> Die zweite Änderung ist hoffentlich nur falsch eingezeichnte. Den kleinen Park und vorallem den Hügel im Anschluss raus zu lassen würde die Strecke nur weiter verharmlosen und eine weitere kleine Steigung herausnehmen. Gefährlich ist diese ja nicht wirklich, dafür aber wenigstens etwas Abwechslung zu den Schotterwegen, die sonst ja elend lang würden.


Am Rennwochenende ist doch hoffenlich kein OpenAir-Kino !!


----------



## CW68 (26. Juli 2010)

War die letzten Jahre auch immer! Und meist, da es ein Samstag Abend ist, sind da auch immer Filme, die sehr gut besucht sind.

In diesem Jahr steht für den 07.08. der Film "Sex and the City 2" auf dem Programm, da sollten also alle Mixed-Teams schonmal ne Extra-Schicht einplanen, weil ein Gruppenmitglied fehlt 


Edit:
Aktuell ist laut HP noch genau 1 Platz im Kino frei ...


----------



## exto (26. Juli 2010)

Heh Mishima,

Glückwunsch für den Sprung in die Startliste


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Juli 2010)

wenns regnet, sinds dann richtige matschlöcher wo man felgentief einsinkt, oder eher alles oberflächlich ? ist das erste mal für mich und frage mich ob v-brake-feile oder doch eher normales disk-bike  (4kg mehr  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (26. Juli 2010)

Mein tiefstes Beileid sei den Todesopfern der LOVEPARADE ausgesprochen, auch wenn mir die Veranstaltung am Hintern vorbeigeht sollte doch niemand dabei zu Tode kommen. Der gute Adolph steht ja nun ganz schön in der Kritik, Hoffentlich hat dieses tragische Unglück keine Auswirkungen auf die 24 Stunden.


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juli 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Mein tiefstes Beileid sei den Todesopfern der LOVEPARADE ausgesprochen, auch wenn mir die Veranstaltung am Hintern vorbeigeht sollte doch niemand dabei zu Tode kommen. Der gute Adolph steht ja nun ganz schön in der Kritik, Hoffentlich hat dieses tragische Unglück keine Auswirkungen auf die 24 Stunden.



Warum sollte es nicht zumindest symbolische Auswirkungen haben? Solidaritätsbekundungen (kann ich getz gern für ausgelacht werden) keine Ahnung, schwarze Bänder, Schleife fürs Rad, was weiss ich.

Schlimm das Ganze und es ist getz für mich die zweite miese Nacht, weil ich mir sowas immer extrem zu Herzen nehme.


----------



## wogru (27. Juli 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Warum sollte es nicht zumindest symbolische Auswirkungen haben? Solidaritätsbekundungen (kann ich getz gern für ausgelacht werden) keine Ahnung, schwarze Bänder, Schleife fürs Rad, was weiss ich.
> 
> Schlimm das Ganze und es ist getz für mich die zweite miese Nacht, weil ich mir sowas immer extrem zu Herzen nehme.



Wenn so etwas gemacht werden sollte bin ich für eine Gedenkminute kurz vorm Start. Schwarze Schleifen oder ähnliches liegen irgendwann nur über die Strecke verstreut im Dreck.


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juli 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Wenn so etwas gemacht werden sollte bin ich für eine Gedenkminute kurz vorm Start. Schwarze Schleifen oder ähnliches liegen irgendwann nur über die Strecke verstreut im Dreck.



Na oder eben sowas. War ja auch nur nen Beispiel für einige Möglichkeiten, was man tun sollte.


----------



## hillrace (27. Juli 2010)

Hmm,..... wenn ich die Karte von Skyder sehe, ich meine die mit den Änderungen, ist mir da etwas nicht ganz klar.
Wo soll man denn da unter bzw neben Hochöfen fahren???
oder wieder auf den alten Weg unter den Hochöfen durch wie alle Jahre zuvor?


----------



## wogru (27. Juli 2010)

hillrace schrieb:


> Hmm,..... wenn ich die Karte von Skyder sehe, ich meine die mit den Änderungen, ist mir da etwas nicht ganz klar.
> Wo soll man denn da unter bzw neben Hochöfen fahren???
> oder wieder auf den alten Weg unter den Hochöfen durch wie alle Jahre zuvor?



man fährt nicht wieder runter auf den alten Weg sondern bleibt oben. Irgendwie wird das schon gehen, Skyder wird es sich vor Ort angesehen haben, die machen so eine Streckenänderung ja nicht nur auf der Landkarte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (27. Juli 2010)

@exto

 (als Ausgleich jetzt 10 Tage Sportverbot wegen Medikament ).

Aber so hab Ich Zeit die Räder und das Material fit zu machen und mal richtig auszuruhen!


Zur Parade: das wird egal bei welchem Event in Duisburg Spuren hinterlassen.
Hatte meinen Sohn noch gefragt, ob Er hin will, studiert um die Ecke - und hatte glücklicherweise ein Spiel (ob verletzt oder so etwas nur mitzu bekommen kann man sich ersparen).
Allerdings wird es in 2 Wochen kaum noch jemanden kümmern.

(mir wurde nur schlecht bei den Bildern der Arbeitskollegen mit ihrer Bildzeitungen auf dem Titelbild-Widerlich!!

Gedenkminute fänd Ich gut!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Juli 2010)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> wenns regnet, sinds dann richtige matschlöcher wo man felgentief einsinkt, oder eher alles oberflächlich ? ist das erste mal für mich und frage mich ob v-brake-feile oder doch eher normales disk-bike  (4kg mehr  )


 
Nimm das leichtere.
Auch bei Regen reichen V-Brakes völlig aus.
Die Strecke war in den vergangenen Jahren perfekt präpariert.
Es wird zwar, wie in den vergangenen Jahren, im Rennverlauf zu Schlaglöchern und Bremswellen kommen aber die haben wir ja dann selbst gemacht.


----------



## exto (27. Juli 2010)

Ich fänd's auch seltsam, nur ein Paar Kilometer vom Unglücksort entfernt, einfach die Tagesordnung abzuspulen. 
Ich würde mir wünschen, dass ein merkbares Zeichen gesetzt wird, nicht irgendwie so'n Larifari-Alibi-Ding.

Zurück zumThema: Ich hoffe mal, dass der Abschnitt durch den Garten und der anschließende kleine Hügel wirklich nur dem Fehlerteufel und nicht der Streckenplanung zum Opfer gefallen ist. Sonst könnte ich mir so langsam den ganzen Sch... mit Vorbereitung und so in Zukunft sparen und stattdessen am Volksradfahren der örtlichen CDU-Seniorengruppe teilnehmen.
Man hat in Lofer deutlich sehen können, dass ein gewisser Anspruch ein Rennen deutlich aufwertet und das rausnehmen desselben zu öder Langeweile führt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Juli 2010)

Also ich hätte nix gegen eine Entschärfung der Strecke. Ich bin dieses Jahr zum dritten Mal dabei (2007 und 2009) und habe es tatsächlich bislang immer geschafft, mein Bike völlig unkontrolliert und außerhalb der Wechselzone zu verlassen.

Aber:
Aller gute Dinge sind drei oder wie war das?

Gruß Kai


----------



## exto (27. Juli 2010)

Ich zitiere mal aus den Regeln des "Great Divide Race" (sinngemäße Übersetzung):

"Versuche nicht, das Rennen auf dein Niveau zu ziehen. Wenn du das Gefühl hast, dem Ganzen nicht gewachsen zu sein, geh nach Hause und arbeite an deinen Fähigkeiten. Um so mehr wirst du die Herausforderung genießen, wenn du soweit bist" 

Für'n Mtb-Rennen gilt: Ist es zu stark, bist du zu schwach.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Juli 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal aus den Regeln des "Great Divide Race" (sinngemäße Übersetzung):
> 
> "Versuche nicht, das Rennen auf dein Niveau zu ziehen. Wenn du das Gefühl hast, dem Ganzen nicht gewachsen zu sein, geh nach Hause und arbeite an deinen Fähigkeiten. Um so mehr wirst du die Herausforderung genießen, wenn du soweit bist"
> 
> Für'n Mtb-Rennen gilt: Ist es zu stark, bist du zu schwach.


Du meinst also, ich bin der Strecke nicht gewachsen und sollte am Rennwochenende besser daheim bleiben, ja?

Nein, ich stelle mich der Herausforderung und versuche es diesmal sturzfrei!
Wird schon schief gehen...

Kai


----------



## exto (27. Juli 2010)

War nur n Zitat ...

...und ich hab den Smilie vergessen. 

Außerdem hast du ja n Jahr Zeit gehabt...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Juli 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Außerdem hast du ja n Jahr Zeit gehabt...


Das ich höchstens genutzt habe mir Substanz anzufuttern, die im 8er-Team auf jeden Fall von Nöten ist 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juli 2010)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das ich höchstens genutzt habe mir Substanz anzufuttern, die im 8er-Team auf jeden Fall von Nöten ist
> 
> Kai



Denk dran...8er MÄNNLICH!!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Juli 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Denk dran...8er MÄNNLICH!!!!


Muss ich da mehr/weniger fahren oder wieso? 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (27. Juli 2010)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Muss ich da mehr/weniger fahren oder wieso?
> 
> Kai



Schneller, weil stärkere Konkurenz


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juli 2010)

wer weiss was die frau wieder denkt!?


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juli 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wer weiss was die frau wieder denkt!?



Heyyyyyyyyyy 



Ich kann nix dafür, das ich getz inner Männerkonkurenz fahren muss.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Juli 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Schneller, weil stärkere Konkurenz


Mehr als "alles" kann ich auch nicht geben...
Schauen wir einfach mal was bei rumkommt, ich weiß es ja selber nicht!


----------



## wogru (27. Juli 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wer weiss was die frau wieder denkt!?


Ich kann mir denken was sich da die Frau denkt  "egal, Hauptsache vor denen"


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juli 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Ich kann mir denken was sich da die Frau denkt  "egal, Hauptsache vor denen"


----------



## exto (27. Juli 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Heyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kann nix dafür, das ich getz inner Männerkonkurenz fahren muss.



Wieso musst du jetzt inner Männerkonkurrenz fahren? Hast du dir die blonden Zöppe abgeschnitten? 

Laut NSS komm ich übrigens in F unter. Ich bin ab Freitag Morgen da. Komm unbedingt mal vorbei, damit diese virtuelle Geschichte endlich mal n bisschen physische Substanz kriegt


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juli 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Wieso musst du jetzt inner Männerkonkurrenz fahren? Hast du dir die blonden Zöppe abgeschnitten?
> 
> Laut NSS komm ich übrigens in F unter. Ich bin ab Freitag Morgen da. Komm unbedingt mal vorbei, damit diese virtuelle Geschichte endlich mal n bisschen physische Substanz kriegt



Mir is ne Frau abgesprungen und da wartete dann noch nen Mann als Ersatz, nun reichts nimmer für die Mixed-Konkurenz!

Ich werde Samstag sehr früh schon da sein, ich denke gegen 8 rum, ich werde SOFORT zu Dir eilen (freu mich doch schon drauf, dich ma live zu sehen...ach und auch um dich einfach ma zu drücken) ;-)


----------



## Unrest (27. Juli 2010)

@Kai: Wenn du alles gibst, bist du nach 15Minuten und einer Runde in der Wechselzone und kotzt nach der Übergabe. DAS wäre Einsatz, DAS will ich sehen!

@Wencke: Kai kann man doch fast als Frau zählen... 

@exto: Ich dachte der Finale Lagerplan steht erst am 03. August fest!? So zumindest hat man mir das per Mail gesagt. Wie heißt du eigentlich in Echt?

//Edit: Habe da momentan Sektor A als zugewiesenen Sektor stehen. Bin mal gespannt, ob das so bleibt.


Weiß jemand woher man vor Ort Strom beziehen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juli 2010)

kabeltrommel mitbringen und ab an den generator.

sei froh wenn du nicht direkt daneben dein lager aufschlagen musst. 
irgendwann fängt das dingen an zu nerven.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Juli 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> @Kai: Wenn du alles gibst, bist du nach 15Minuten und einer Runde in der Wechselzone und kotzt nach der Übergabe. DAS wäre Einsatz, DAS will ich sehen!


Ich glaube, eine Runde zu fahren ist unter'm Strich eine schlechte Lösung! Und 2 15er Runden in Folge? Ohne mich!

ABER:
Das ist alles nur Theorie! Wichtig ist auffe Strecke!

Man sieht sich, vielleicht!

Kai


----------



## Unrest (27. Juli 2010)

*lach* Ein Glück, dass ich Solo fahre und entsprechend wenig im Lager sein werde. 
Aber gut, wenn das so unproblematisch ist, dann kann mein Team ja sogar PS3 zocken. 

Wenn ihr schnell genug wechselt, Kai, ist auch eine Runde sinnvoll. Zumindest wenns ne 15er Runde ist!


----------



## wogru (27. Juli 2010)

Wenn es so bleibt bin ich in D, aber ich dachte auch das es erst nächste Woche fest steht.

Diese virtuellen Treffen hier sind echt blöd, sollen wir nicht 11 Uhr an der Todestreppe oder vor der Bühne am Kaffeestand sagen ?
Ich komme auch erst Samstag morgen, aber 8 Uhr schaffe ich nicht, da bin ich noch auf der Autobahn oder stehe im Stau an der Zufahrt zum Gelände.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Juli 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Wenn ihr schnell genug wechselt, Kai, ist auch eine Runde sinnvoll. Zumindest wenns ne 15er Runde ist!


Ich sag doch, 2 Runden pro Einheit, alles wird gut! 

Kai


----------



## Unrest (27. Juli 2010)

Hey Wolfgang, nichts lieber als ein echtes Treffen, aber um 11Uhr wollte ich Samstag grad mal aufstehen... 
Wie wäre es mit 12:30Uhr in der Startaufstellung? 400 Mann sind ja recht überschaubar, sodass man sich finden wird, denke ich.


Grüße,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (27. Juli 2010)

In der Startaufstellung stehen aber ne Menge Typen schon um 11 mit'm messer zwischen den Zähnen...

Da wir alle an der Dust-Lane "wohnen", und wir einige Spätaufsteher in der Startliste haben, würde ich mal ein Einzelstartertreffen um 11:30h vorschlagen. Wo? Am Eingang der 

*Todestreppe*

natürlich 

@Unrest: Guck mal in der Startliste, ob du bei den Teamnamen was über Schaltkramverweigerer findest  Da sind mehrere, aber ich bin gaaaanz weit unten...

Wencke, ick freu mir uff dir! 

...und auf's "drücken" besteh' ich natürlich jetzt. Schüchtern hin oder her


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (28. Juli 2010)

Meine Prognose für die 8 Er M Wertung:

1.Ergon 24h Racing Team
2.Wüster Radladen
3.MTB RheinBerg ...

Single Men:

1.Knochendörfer
2.Grobe
3.Hüsken (Peer)


Wenn ich richtig liege könnt ihr mir ruhig ein Eis nach der Siegerehrung spendieren..


----------



## Unrest (28. Juli 2010)

Peer ist auch dabei? Hab ich gar net gesehen... Freut mich, dass Bekannte sich mitquälen. 
Dann kenn ich bis jetzt schon 4 starke Leute aus der Konkurrenz... Cieklinski, Kaufmann, Hüsken, Marciniak. Mal schaun, an wessen Arsch ich mich in der Nacht hängen werde.

Das "Angebot" mit dem nächtlichen Musikzug steht übrigens noch immer und ich werd die Mundorgel mitbringen.

Gut, 11:30Uhr im Tal der Tränen, aber wehe wir werden gedrückt, dann gibts auf den Deckel! 


Hat einer von euch seine Taktik schon feststehen? Bin mir noch unschlüssig und habe mehrere Varianten im Kopf - mit Schlaf, ohne Schlaf, mit Pausen, ohne Pausen... Schrecklich.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Juli 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch seine Taktik schon feststehen? Bin mir noch unschlüssig und habe mehrere Varianten im Kopf - mit Schlaf, ohne Schlaf, mit Pausen, ohne Pausen... Schrecklich.


Schlafen kannst du, wenn du tot bist! 

Also ich werde schlafen, wenn andere auf der Strecke sind. Und jetzt kannst du mal überlegen, wann du Zeit zum Schlafen hast! Früchtchen ey! 

Und jetzt nix wie raus hier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kai


----------



## apoptygma (28. Juli 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Gut, 11:30Uhr im Tal der Tränen, aber wehe wir werden gedrückt, dann gibts auf den Deckel!



Das is doch Euero Solo-Treff, da hab ich nix verloren, außerdem wollte ich nen "intimen" Treff mit Herrn Exto  und nur er wird gedrückt 



11:30 steh ich schon am Start *hehe, nein. Wir zwei sehen uns eh auch früh genuch würd ich sagen


----------



## wogru (28. Juli 2010)

*11 Uhr 30* an der *Todestreppe* im *Tal der Tränen* hört sich gut an !! Vielleicht sollte man aber vorher eine Durchsage machen sonst vergesse ich es.


----------



## CW68 (28. Juli 2010)

Will Euer Gekuschel nur kurz mit 2 Fragen stören ... 

1. Wo findet ihr denn im NSS die Platzangabe? Habe nur den Wunschsektor im Profil gesehen und den habe ich ja selbst vor einiger Zeit angegeben.
2. Hat von Euch sonst noch wer Probleme mit dem Download der FAQs? Bei mir öffnet sich die Datei nicht sauber im Browser.


----------



## apoptygma (28. Juli 2010)

CW68 schrieb:


> Will Euer Gekuschel nur kurz mit 2 Fragen stören ...
> 
> 1. Wo findet ihr denn im NSS die Platzangabe? Habe nur den Wunschsektor im Profil gesehen und den habe ich ja selbst vor einiger Zeit angegeben.
> 2. Hat von Euch sonst noch wer Probleme mit dem Download der FAQs? Bei mir öffnet sich die Datei nicht sauber im Browser.




Bei mir steht der zugeteilte Sektor auch in dieser Aufstellung "Wunschsektor" "Untergrund und Co. ganz als letztes.

Ich kann die ohne probs runterladen. Soll ich Dir diese als mail schicken?


----------



## wogru (28. Juli 2010)

Bei mir steht der zugeteilte Sektor unter dem Wunschsektor, graue Schrift auf grauem Hintergrund. Denke das ist aber noch nicht der endgültige Stand, da kann sich ggf. noch etwas ändern.


----------



## kerthor (28. Juli 2010)

Zur Streckenänderung: Wir waren uns gestern mal die Strecke ansehen und wenn die so bleibt wie es die Zeichnung hergibt na dann gute Nacht. Nach Start und Ziel nur gerade aus echt Öde und langweilig. Und durch die Tunnel durch da sind die Stürze ja schon vorprogammiert. In den Tunnel sind sehr viele Doppel T-Träger, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das der Veranstalter jeden Träger mit einer Schaumstoffmatte abdeckt. Ich hoffe das über die Änderungen noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen ist. Gerade nach Start und Ziel durch den Garten und dann die kleine Halde hoch fand ich immer eine schöne Abwechslung.

Es war übrigens gestern abend der Wahnsinn wieviele MTBiker auf der Strecke trainiert haben. Ich schätze mal so 100 waren da. Es sah stellenweise sehr Lustig aus wie kleine Grüppchen zusammen standen und den Streckenplan in der Hand hielten und den neuen Weg suchten. Und der Downhill war wie beim Rennen schon sehr wellig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjöRRn (28. Juli 2010)

kerthor schrieb:


> Gerade nach Start und Ziel durch den Garten und dann die kleine Halde hoch fand ich immer eine schöne Abwechslung.



Laut der Karte, die JETZT online ist, geht es nach der Wechselzone immer noch durch den Garten..  .. Am Ende kommt die kleine Straße, rechts, dann die kleine Halde hoch.. 

Oder missverstehe ich was...?! Kann bisher nur die Streckenänderung innerhalb der Hochofen- und Bunkerzone entdecken..


----------



## wogru (28. Juli 2010)

Das siehst du richtig, in der Bunkerzone wird anders gefahren, der Rest bleibt wie er ist !!

Wieso muss man eigentlich jetzt schon auf der Strecke trainieren ? Es ist doch kein schweres oder anspruchsvolles Gelände. Wenn man unbedingt trainieren will würde ich das Wochenende durchfeiern und versuchen die Nächte durchzumachen


----------



## ismay (28. Juli 2010)

Danke an Skyder, dass das Foto des grinsenden OB Sauerland verschwunden ist.
Bei diesem Anblick bekam ich Gänsehaut.

Eine Schweigeminute vor dem Start wäreeine gute Idee.


----------



## CW68 (28. Juli 2010)

@apoptygma
Hast PM




Bezüglich der Strecke habe ich mir auch mal den plan angesehen, der Hügel und der garten nach Start und Ziel bleiben doch drin, super!
Den Rest kann ich noch nicht einschätzen. In den letzten jahren haben Skyder und die Leute des LPDN immer noch kurz vor dem Rennen eine ideale Strecke geschaffen, egal ob es ums Glattziehen des Mini-Downhill, die Furchen in den Schotterwegen oder sonstiges ging, vertraue daher mal darauf, dass auch die neuen Wege rund um den Cowperplatz entsprechend prepariert sein werden.


----------



## KONI-DU (28. Juli 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Das siehst du richtig, in der Bunkerzone wird anders gefahren, der Rest bleibt wie er ist !!



 ich sehe momentan leider auch nur den Weg geradeaus nach der Wechselzone  Nix so wie es war


----------



## wogru (28. Juli 2010)

Unter Eventinfo -> Strecke !! Auf einer anderen Darstellung sah es so aus als ob man auf der weißen Straße bis zur Autobahn bleibt, jetzt biegt man etwas hinter der Wechselzone wieder in den Garten (grün) ab.


----------



## KONI-DU (28. Juli 2010)

ok - dann ist es unter den Downloads noch nicht aktualisiert.

Danke


----------



## mistermoo (28. Juli 2010)

habe ein wenig das gefühl das sich das gelände verändert hat(die zone O und N) der weg dahinter war letztes jahr so nicht zu sehen bzw. waren da meterhohe büsche und eine böschung, die frage ist, wie aktuell sind die bilder, so wird ein aufbau vom lager möglicherweise umständlich


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (28. Juli 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch seine Taktik schon feststehen? Bin mir noch unschlüssig und habe mehrere Varianten im Kopf - mit Schlaf, ohne Schlaf, mit Pausen, ohne Pausen... Schrecklich.



Natürlich he he, und die ist sogar unglaublich Simpel. Werde versuchen konstant einen Schnitt zu fahren bis ich nicht mehr kann.  Desweiteren werde ich versuchen soviel Fahrzeit wie möglich zu sammeln, was aber nicht zwangsläufig bedeutet das da viele Runden bei rauskommen.

Ich sehe die Herausforderung wie das Motto von Solitary. Besieg dich selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (28. Juli 2010)

Also ich versuche dem Titelverteidiger meinen Transponder irgendwie ans Bike zu heften und hole ihn mir Sonntag um 12 Uhr zurück. Dann fahre ich noch ein paar schnelle Runden und mache am Ende einen auf ganz erschöpft.


----------



## apoptygma (28. Juli 2010)

Und ich werde mir das Schauspiel in meiner 8er Pausen in aller Seelenruhe ansehen und Euch abfeiern ;-)


----------



## Hoppser (28. Juli 2010)

CW68 schrieb:


> Will Euer Gekuschel nur kurz mit 2 Fragen stören ...
> 
> 1. Wo findet ihr denn im NSS die Platzangabe? Habe nur den Wunschsektor im Profil gesehen und den habe ich ja selbst vor einiger Zeit angegeben.
> 2. Hat von Euch sonst noch wer Probleme mit dem Download der FAQs? Bei mir öffnet sich die Datei nicht sauber im Browser.



Hallo,
@CW68

zu 1.
erst einlogen -auf Bearbeiten -auf Lager= 6 Zeile, zugewiesener Sektor


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (28. Juli 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Meine Prognose für die 8 Er M Wertung:
> 
> 1.Ergon 24h Racing Team
> 2.Wüster Radladen
> ...




Ich glaub Peer ist sogar Verwandschaft von mir!


----------



## Tommy B. (28. Juli 2010)

ismay schrieb:


> Eine Schweigeminute vor dem Start wäreeine gute Idee.



...richtig. Mal sehen wie mit dem Thema umgegangen wird.


----------



## zonuk (28. Juli 2010)

hi...es hat doch noch geklappt und ich darf mitmachen
da ich das erste mal in duisburg dabei bin hab ich natürlich viele fragen...
- kann das auto im fahrerlager stehen bleiben? (fahrerlager a)
  bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich mir irgendwoher ein zelt besorgen muss.

- ist das fahrerlager (immernoch A) irgendwie beleuchtet oder stockeduster??

- zuguterletzt noch die obligatorische reifenfrage...  ich schätze mal ein
  race-king reicht doch oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juli 2010)

zonuk schrieb:


> - zuguterletzt noch die obligatorische reifenfrage...  ich schätze mal ein
> race-king reicht doch oder??



der reifen reicht dicke!

im letzten jahr habe ich nichts gesehen was einen maxxis flyweight überfordert hätte.


----------



## zonuk (28. Juli 2010)

ich hatte es mir ja schon fast gedacht...aber lieber nochmal nachfragen
und wie schauts mit dem auto aus??


----------



## Hoppser (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
hier der link zur aktuellen Strecke (28.jul.) http://www.skyder.de/xfiles/bilder/24_Stunden_Duisburg/Neuer%20Ordner/strecke_2010.pdf

..ist eine wirklich interessante & abwechslungsreiche Streckenführung, die gänzlich auf Rampenab- & Auffahrten, ausgenommen die der Treppenabfahrt folgende, verzichtet.
Das Highlight bildet meines Erachtens nun die (neue parallele)  Hochofendurchfahrt, an deren Ende in einem leichten- kurzen, rechts anzufahrenden Anstieg endet und anschließend über Asphalt links und sofort rechts durch die folgende Ein/-Ausfahrt auf die Emscherstraße und anschließend rechts, wieder auf die bekannte Strecke führt.


Ciao


----------



## Unrest (28. Juli 2010)

Ich könnt heulen...
Da zieht man ne neue Kette auf, montiert Ersatzsattel auf Ersatzsattelstütze, macht die Ersatzgabel sauber und will dann die Cleats tauschen...
Pedros Inbus rund, Schraube rund Schraubenschlitten gebrochen, Schraube fest.

Oh mann... Nu darf ich mir wohl neue Schuhe kaufen, denn mein Dremel ist auch im Arsch.
Ich wusste, dass sowas kommt.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Einfahren von Schuhen in einem 24h-Rennen?


@zonuk: Auto sollte kein Problem sein, sofern es auf deinem Stellplatz bleibt. Kannst während des Rennens nicht das Gelände verlassen. Licht musst du dir selber besorgen, Strom ist da.


----------



## wogru (28. Juli 2010)

zonuk schrieb:


> ich hatte es mir ja schon fast gedacht...aber lieber nochmal nachfragen
> und wie schauts mit dem auto aus??



Ich habe als Einzelstarter 20qm im Fahrerlager. Da ich auf ein Zelt verzichte nehme ich also das Auto mit ins Fahrerlager, war letztes jahr kein Problem.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (28. Juli 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Ich könnt heulen...
> Da zieht man ne neue Kette auf, montiert Ersatzsattel auf Ersatzsattelstütze, macht die Ersatzgabel sauber und will dann die Cleats tauschen...
> Pedros Inbus rund, Schraube rund Schraubenschlitten gebrochen, Schraube fest.
> 
> ...



Kleines Loch bohren und Linksausdreher ansetzen, schwupp di wupp ist die olle Schraube raus.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Juli 2010)

zonuk schrieb:


> ...- zuguterletzt noch die obligatorische reifenfrage...  ich schätze mal ein race-king reicht doch oder??


Achtung! Ein Raceking geht gar nicht.
Nimm 2



Hoppser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier der link zur aktuellen Strecke (28.jul.) http://www.skyder.de/xfiles/bilder/24_Stunden_Duisburg/Neuer Ordner/strecke_2010.pdf
> 
> ..ist eine wirklich interessante & abwechslungsreiche Streckenführung, die gänzlich auf Rampenab- & Auffahrten, ausgenommen die der Treppenabfahrt folgende, verzichtet.
> ...


Ironie braucht keine smileys oder fehlt mir was?




Unrest schrieb:


> ...Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Einfahren von Schuhen in einem 24h-Rennen?


Habe ich 2008 getestet => Ergebnis 6 Monate taube Zehen, dann Fußnägel abgefallen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Juli 2010)

Was wichtiges offizielles !
@SKYDER: Es geistern 2 Pläne durchs Netz

Welcher ist richtig?
Dieser? mit dem Sektor "E" neben der Strecke

oder

Dieser? mit Sektor "E" an der Strecke

Wir sind 2-4er, 12-er und ein 1-er der direkt an die Strecke muss. Wir haben "E" gebucht und bestätigt bekommen. Wenn "E" abseits der Strecke liegt war alle Planung für den Sitzbereich


----------



## Hjoddel (28. Juli 2010)

prepariert!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mann wenne  Dein Bike so  beherrscht wie die deutsche Sprache dann gute Nacht. Lasset einfach sein und mach Dir keine Gedanken. Zieh enn dicken Helm auf und dann kommse auch durchen Bunker. Datt sagen wir hier so. 

Gruß


----------



## wogru (29. Juli 2010)

Hjoddel schrieb:


> prepariert!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mann wenne  Dein Bike so  beherrscht wie die deutsche Sprache dann gute Nacht. Lasset einfach sein und mach Dir keine Gedanken. Zieh enn dicken Helm auf und dann kommse auch durchen Bunker. Datt sagen wir hier so.
> 
> Gruß



Na ja, du bist auch nicht besser !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CW68 (29. Juli 2010)

Hoppser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @CW68
> 
> zu 1.
> erst einlogen -auf Bearbeiten -auf Lager= 6 Zeile, zugewiesener Sektor




Den Weg kenne ich schon, aber handelt es sich dabei nicht einfach nur um den von mir eingegebenen Wunschsektor? Der steht bei mir schon drin seitdem ich das Ding das erste mal ausgefüllt habe, also schon seit Wochen. Da da auch noch "Wunschsektor" vor steht hatte ich das nicht als den auch später gesetzten angenommen. Oder stand da bei anderen vorher nichts drin???











Hjoddel schrieb:


> prepariert!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mann wenne  Dein Bike so  beherrscht wie die deutsche Sprache dann gute Nacht. Lasset einfach sein und mach Dir keine Gedanken. Zieh enn dicken Helm auf und dann kommse auch durchen Bunker. Datt sagen wir hier so.
> 
> Gruß



Wenn Du keine anderen Sorgen hast ...
Den Helm wohl zu fest auffen Kopp gehaun bekomm watt?


----------



## REMaster (29. Juli 2010)

ismay schrieb:


> Danke an Skyder, dass das Foto des grinsenden OB Sauerland verschwunden ist.
> Bei diesem Anblick bekam ich Gänsehaut.
> 
> Eine Schweigeminute vor dem Start wäreeine gute Idee.




Ganz meiner Meinung!!! Wech mit Sauerland!

Aber ich finde eine Schweigeminute für die hunderten Zivilisten im Irak und sonst wo in den Krisengebieten, die *täglich*ihr Leben lassen wäre auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## REMaster (29. Juli 2010)

Hoppser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier der link zur aktuellen Strecke (28.jul.) http://www.skyder.de/xfiles/bilder/24_Stunden_Duisburg/Neuer%20Ordner/strecke_2010.pdf
> 
> ..ist eine wirklich interessante & abwechslungsreiche Streckenführung, die gänzlich auf Rampenab- & Auffahrten, ausgenommen die der Treppenabfahrt folgende, verzichtet.
> ...


Bei den Organisatoren scheint wohl das DSS, das "Duisburger Sauerland Syndrom" ausgebrochen zu sein...
die Schicken uns durch einen Bereich, der als LEBENSGEFÄHRLICH gekennzeichnet ist!!! (Hochofendurchfahrt)
Ich erinnere nur an die Warnschilder im LSP!!!

Gelöscht

Abgesehen davon können die kleinen Veränderungen der Streckenführung interessant für das Renngeschehen werden...
ich lass mich mal überraschen!

Ich hoffe alle bleiben gesund und sind im Ziel zufrieden mit Ihren Leistungen!

Cu on track in Duisburg


----------



## eddy 1 (29. Juli 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Ich könnt heulen...
> Da zieht man ne neue Kette auf, montiert Ersatzsattel auf Ersatzsattelstütze, macht die Ersatzgabel sauber und will dann die Cleats tauschen...
> Pedros Inbus rund, Schraube rund Schraubenschlitten gebrochen, Schraube fest.




wenn es nur noch eine schraube ist die fest ist ??

dan einfach schuh im pedal einklicken und bewegen

löst sich dann von selbst


----------



## wogru (29. Juli 2010)

REMaster schrieb:


> Bei den Organisatoren scheint wohl das DSS, das "Duisburger Sauerland Syndrom" ausgebrochen zu sein...
> die Schicken uns durch einen Bereich, der als LEBENSGEFÄHRLICH gekennzeichnet ist!!! (Hochofendurchfahrt)
> Ich erinnere nur an die Warnschilder im LSP!!!
> Gelöscht und dann die lästigen Mountainbiker...oder wie habe ich das zu verstehen
> ...



*Jetzt halt den Ball mal flach, 21 Tote als blöde Raver zu bezeichnen finde ich vollkommen daneben !!*


Es mag sein das in den Hochöfen Lebensgefahr besteht, komischerweise gibt es da aber geführte Klettertouren durch. Ich glaube kaum das uns Skyder über einen lebensgefährlichen Teil der Strecken führen würde. zur Erinnerung letztes Jahr hat man eine Abfahrt rausgenommen weil sich in der Mitte eine kleine Fahrrinne gebildet hat, wo man vielleicht stürzen könnte !! Also wenn du im Hochofen auf der Strecke bleibst ist die größte Gefahr dein eigener Übermut.


----------



## apoptygma (29. Juli 2010)

REMaster schrieb:


> Gelöscht







Na ja, geschmacklos hatten wir hier ja noch nicht in diesem Fred.


----------



## Hoppser (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

@REMaster Zitat -Bei den Organisatoren scheint wohl das DSS, das "Duisburger Sauerland Syndrom" ausgebrochen zu sein...
die Schicken uns durch einen Bereich, der als LEBENSGEFÄHRLICH gekennzeichnet ist!!! (Hochofendurchfahrt)
Ich erinnere nur an die Warnschilder im LSP!!!

° Hierbei handelt es sich um Hinweisschilder die auf unbefugtes Betreten d. Gelände verweisen!

Dieser Streckenabschnitt gleicht, bis auf besagten kurzen Anstieg zum Ende und dem folgenden Abschnitt zur asphaltierten Anfahrt zur Straßenquerung hin, einer 4-spurigen Autobahn...


Bilder
Einfahrt     


Durchfahrt 

Ausfahrt    



Alles ganz harmlos, 

Ciao


----------



## REMaster (29. Juli 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> *Jetzt halt den Ball mal flach, 21 Tote als blöde Raver zu bezeichnen finde ich vollkommen daneben !!*
> 
> 
> Es mag sein das in den Hochöfen Lebensgefahr besteht, komischerweise gibt es da aber geführte Klettertouren durch. Ich glaube kaum das uns Skyder über einen lebensgefährlichen Teil der Strecken führen würde. zur Erinnerung letztes Jahr hat man eine Abfahrt rausgenommen weil sich in der Mitte eine kleine Fahrrinne gebildet hat, wo man vielleicht stürzen könnte !! Also wenn du im Hochofen auf der Strecke bleibst ist die größte Gefahr dein eigener Übermut.



ich wollte keine Geschmacklosigkeiten loswerden sondern nur auf die undurchsichtige Situation Hinweisen...Des Weiteren war das Zitat"Blöde Raver" mit einem  zu sehen, da ich die defamierende Pressekonferenz bzgl. Targödie Lovparade im Hinterkopf habe und ich Kotzen könnte, wenn ich die Aussagen von den Veranstaltern und den blöden Sauerland höhre, so wie andere "Prominente" Kommentare abgeben die ein Schlag ins Gesicht für alle Betroffenen sind!!!
Wenn ich jemanden mit diesem Posting auf die Füsse getreten habe, möchte ich mich entschuldigen!

Genau wie die letzten drei Jahre freue ich mich aufs Rennen und wünsche allen Beteiligten ein gutes gelingen


----------



## REMaster (29. Juli 2010)

Nochmals Entschuldigung für die falsche Wortwahl!

Ich hoffe das Skyder auch in diesem Jahr seine Arbeit genauso gut macht, wie ich es die letzten drei Jahre erleben durfte und dieses Event zum Erlebnis macht, an dem man sich gerne zurückerinnert!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (29. Juli 2010)

REMaster schrieb:


> Nochmals Entschuldigung für die falsche Wortwahl!
> 
> Ich hoffe das Skyder auch in diesem Jahr seine Arbeit genauso gut macht, wie ich es die letzten drei Jahre erleben durfte und dieses Event zum Erlebnis macht, an dem man sich gerne zurückerinnert!!!



Kein Dingen 

Ich bin sicher, das Skyder usn auch in diesem Jahr wieder 2 tolle Tage beschert!!


----------



## wogru (29. Juli 2010)

REMaster schrieb:


> ich wollte keine Geschmacklosigkeiten loswerden sondern nur auf die undurchsichtige Situation Hinweisen...Des Weiteren war das Zitat"Blöde Raver" mit einem  zu sehen, da ich die defamierende Pressekonferenz bzgl. Targödie Lovparade im Hinterkopf habe und ich Kotzen könnte, wenn ich die Aussagen von den Veranstaltern und den blöden Sauerland höhre, so wie andere "Prominente" Kommentare abgeben die ein Schlag ins Gesicht für alle Betroffenen sind!!!
> Wenn ich jemanden mit diesem Posting auf die Füsse getreten habe, möchte ich mich entschuldigen!
> 
> Genau wie die letzten drei Jahre freue ich mich aufs Rennen und wünsche allen Beteiligten ein gutes gelingen



Also Sorry, Tote sind viel zu ernst als sie mir einem  zu versehen. Manchmal hilft erst denken, dann schreiben. Entschuldigung angenommen !!

Ich persönlich finde es auch nicht gut wie alle Beteiligten der Loveparade versuchen ihren Kopf aus der Schlinge zu ziehen und beim Sauerland habe ich den Eindruck das es ihm nur um seine Pensionsansprüche geht.


----------



## exto (29. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn's vielleicht OT ist, aber immerhin isses Duisburg:

ich find's ehrlich gesagt schwierig, jetzt nach DEM Verantwortlichen zu rufen. Vielleicht sollte sich die Gesellschaft an sich mal fragen, ob es wirklich richtig ist, immer alles höher, schneller, weiter, Mega und XXL haben zu müssen.

Mag das XXL - Schnitzel noch n harmloser Spaß sein (obwohl, als Fetter lebt man auch gefährlich), ist eine "Mega-Veranstaltung" mit 1,4 Mio Menschen eben nur noch begrenzt kontrollierbar. Da nutzt es auch nix, HINTERHER jemanden explizit für das Desaster verantwortlich zu machen. 

Verantwortlich sind wir irgendwie alle, solange wir bei dem Scheiß noch mitmachen. Wir sollten mal drüber nachdenken, ob wir das eigentlich wirklich geil finden, oder ob wir uns nur vor den Karren derer spannen lassen, die bei nem Ding wie der Love-Parade nen dicken Ständer kriegen, bei dem Gedanken, gleich mal 1,4 Million Exemplare ihrer werberelevanten Zielgruppe auf ein Mal vor die Flinte zu kriegen.

Vielleicht ist ne Schweigeminute vor dem Start eines Radrennens mit rd. 1500 Teilnehmern ne gute Gelegenheit für so'n Gedanken...


----------



## Dumens100 (29. Juli 2010)

Hi
habe gerade in den Teilnahmebedingungen volgendes gelesen

Strecke: Die Strecke wird sich gegenüber 2009 geringfügig ändern. Wie in Grafik der Fahrerlagereinteilung (>>siehe Fahrerlager) zu sehen, führt der Kurs 2010 mehrmals durch die alten Katakomben. Außerdem geht es nun parallel zur Hochofenstraße direkt in das Innere des alten Stahlwerkes. Evtl. planen wir dazu einen Le Mans Start geben!


ich hoffe Stephan macht keinen Le Man Start wenn da 400 Biker zu ihren Bikes die am Boden liegen rennen werden sicher schon da einige Bikes ausversehen beschädigt und sicher auch ein paar Biker verletzen sich auch.
Das hat wohl in Lofer gut geklappt aber da waren nicht so viele Biker am start
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## apoptygma (29. Juli 2010)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> ich hoffe Stephan macht keinen Le Man Start wenn da 400 Biker zu ihren Bikes die am Boden liegen rennen werden sicher schon da einige Bikes ausversehen beschädigt und sicher auch ein paar Biker verletzen sich auch.
> Das hat wohl in Lofer gut geklappt aber da waren nicht so viele Biker am start
> Gruß
> Andreas




Trampelt jemand auf mein Stumpy, gibts Langes......


----------



## Dumens100 (29. Juli 2010)

die gefahr sehe ich leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (29. Juli 2010)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> die gefahr sehe ich leider



Gut, ich war Aufbauspieler mit Bodychecktendenz beim Handball und Kreisläuferschreck....

Aber ernsthaft, haben muss ich das auch nicht, nnabhängig von der Verletzungsgefahr beim Rennen mit Cleats und ner Macke an meinem Schatz (wenn mach ich die selbst rein).


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Juli 2010)

Es wird zudem nix erwähnt von Überholverbot auf der Treppe am Almaufstieg.
Kann das sein?


----------



## skyder (29. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Es wird zudem nix erwähnt von Überholverbot auf der Todestreppe.
> Kann das sein?



Guten Abend,

zunächst - bitte bei Fragen gleich an mich - ich lese zwar die meisten Beiträge, kann aber nicht wirklich immer darauf antworten:

1. Loveparade bzw. die Situation in Duisburg: Auch wir sind sehr geschockt und traurig, dass so etwas passiern konnte - unsere Gedanken sind bei den Opfer und deren Angehörigen (und für mich ist das kein bla bla ...) - ich persönlich bin immer noch geschockt und kann und will es einfach nicht glauben.. 
Sicher könnt Ihr Euch vorstellen, dass es für uns zur Zeit nicht wirklich einfach ist - aber wir bekommen das hin.
2. Le Mans Start - wird es nicht geben - auch wir haben festgestellt, dass es platztechnisch keine Möglichkeit gibt; obwohl ich das früher schon super spannend fand (bin halt selbst schon Retro..). Wir werden aber einen Fahrer auf dem Bike bestimmen, der die erste Runde als Führungsmotorrad - ohne Motor - unterwegs sein wird - damit müsst Ihr also rechnen. 

3. Bunker u. Katakomben - Wir werden uns am Mittwoch die Situation vor Ort genau anschauen - und danach wird es eine Durchfahrt durch die Bunker  (eine oder mehrere) geben, oder auch nicht - Diejenigen die mich kenne, wissen, dass ich hier sehr flexibel bin und versuche die beste Möglichkeit zu finden. 

4. Schweigeminute: Die wird es natürlich geben - das sind wir - oder ich sag mal arogant - das möchte ich den Opfern und Hinterbliebenen zumindest weitergeben!

5. Platzbedarf: Hier schauen wir wie immer, dass es für jeden eine positive Lösung gibt - aber immer mit der Maßgabe - was möglich ist wird möglich gemacht. Falls jemand nicht zufrieden ist - bitte Markus ansprechen- er findet fast immer eine Lösung.

6. Stahltreppe am Almaufstieg (die anderen Namen dafür finde ich übrigens nur doof!)- Natürlich muss diese Treppe weiterhin zu Fuß bewältigt werden, und auch auf dem weiteren Verlauf der Treppe gilt absolutes Überholverbot - wer sich nicht dran hält - eine Runde Abzug!

Eine neue Newsletter ist übrigens in der Mache - ich melde mich (schreibend...) gleich wieder ab - und freue mich auf Euch - trotz der bescheidenen Situation...

Grüße


----------



## tvaellen (30. Juli 2010)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Durchführung dieser Veranstaltung so kurze Zeit nach den schrecklichen Ereignissen bei der Loveparade absolut pietätslos und das 24 h Rennen daher für 2010 abzusagen oder zumindest der Termin zu verschieben ist, Punkt-Aus-Ende.


----------



## Unrest (30. Juli 2010)

These, Begründung, Fazit.
Und nicht nur ne halbe These, bitte.

Was machst du mit Essen? Hast du kein schlechtes Gewissen zu essen, wenn in Afrika Kinder verhungern?
Und wie hälst du es eigentlich mit den ständig sterbenden Menschen in den Kriegsgebieten dieser Welt?
Wie stehts mit Tretminenopfern in ehem. Bürgerkriegsländern und Knallerei an Silvester?

Aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn.. Oh mann.... *augenroll*

Aber im Ernst: 
Was hat 24h-Duisburg mit der Loveparade zu Tun? 
Unterschiedliche Clientele, Unterschiedliche Gegebenheiten, bessere (weil vorhergehende) Planung.
Warum sollten sich 21 Tote (in der selben Stadt) so negativ auf ein anderes Event auswirken? 
Das Leben geht weiter und man sollte mit der Vergangenheit klarzukommen und zu leben versuchen, egal wie frisch sie ist.
Das gilt für Hitler, den zweiten Weltkrieg, den 11. September und nun auch für die Loveparade.



@stephan: Wenn man als Führungsbiker schnell sein muss, will ich es unter keinen Umständen werden!


----------



## Mishima (30. Juli 2010)

Nur Kurz:

wer jetzt nach verschieben oder absagen ruft- was soll den das!Vorgestern ist ein Flugzeug abgestürzt, sollen deshalb keine mehr starten von dem Flughafen!

Hunderte von Leuten planen für sich als auch für Freunde, Familien etc.- und wenn diese dann eine Schweigeminute gedenken, ist das mit Sicherheit von höherem Sinn als Liveschaltungen zum Trauerdienst, wo Politiker und andere Lügner bla bla abgeben.

Ich denke SKYDER wird damit klug umgehen, da es leider in DUBAI auch bei der ersten Austragung zu einem Unglück kam.

Umgehen muss jeder mit solchen Situationen wie  er kann - und auch selbst für sich entscheiden, wie man damit umgeht!


In diesem Sinne-SKYDER entscheiden lassen und wir können mit Gedenken und fairem Verhalten Vorbild sein.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Juli 2010)

Ich bitte um Entschuldigung für meine völlig unpassende Bezeichnung der Treppe.
In der Vergangenheit nannten wir sie schmunzelnd so, der aktuelle Zusammenhang wird mir erst heute morgen peinlichst bewußt


----------



## Dumens100 (30. Juli 2010)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Durchführung dieser Veranstaltung so kurze Zeit nach den schrecklichen Ereignissen bei der Loveparade absolut pietätslos und das 24 h Rennen daher für 2010 abzusagen oder zumindest der Termin zu verschieben ist, Punkt-Aus-Ende.


was bringt das denn Opfern
das Leben geht weiter
wie lang sollen hier im Ruhgebiet jetzt nach Deiner Meinung nach keine Veranstltungen mehr statfinden?


----------



## Unrest (30. Juli 2010)

Er BILDet sich bestimmt seine Meinung..

Und nun: Back to Topic please!


----------



## Endurohenne (30. Juli 2010)

Hi,

bei uns hat sich ein Fahrer verletzt. Wir suchen nun einen Ersatz im 4er Team.
Wir sind alle Bj. 81-83 und engagiert unterwegs, also wenn jemand einen kennt der einen kennt bitte melden...

Gruß Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hjoddel (30. Juli 2010)

Datt iss Ruhrpottslang!!
Kannze nich kennen.
Iss nich schlimm.


----------



## Hjoddel (31. Juli 2010)

CW68 schrieb:


> Den Weg kenne ich schon, aber handelt es sich dabei nicht einfach nur um den von mir eingegebenen Wunschsektor? Der steht bei mir schon drin seitdem ich das Ding das erste mal ausgefüllt habe, also schon seit Wochen. Da da auch noch "Wunschsektor" vor steht hatte ich das nicht als den auch später gesetzten angenommen. Oder stand da bei anderen vorher nichts drin???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Den Helm wohl zu fest auffen Kopp gehaun bekomm watt?"???????????????????????
Lasset sein und versuch nich im Slang zu antworten.
Geht voll daneben.


----------



## apoptygma (31. Juli 2010)

Hjoddel schrieb:


> "Den Helm wohl zu fest auffen Kopp gehaun bekomm watt?"???????????????????????
> Lasset sein und versuch nich im Slang zu antworten.
> Geht voll daneben.



Ich find Dich ziemlich albern,  musse getz aba auch nich vertehn.


----------



## hinterseer (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo, wir sind ein 4er Damenteam auf Österreich, dass am Samstag in Duisburg starten will. Wie waren beim 24 h von Lofer dabei, leider hat sich jetzt eine Läuferin (noch dazu unsere Beste) verletzt.
Wir suchen dringend Ersatz. Wer hätte Lust?
Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand. - Startgebühr frei.

lg anita


----------



## exto (31. Juli 2010)

Kinners, streitet doch wnigstens über was nützliches!

Hatten wir schon ne aktuelle, leidenschaftlich geführte Reifendiskussion?

Oder - noch besser, weil emotionaler - den Einsatz von 28" - Kampfgeräten. Die Regeln des BDR sind da recht freigiebig. Sind die von Skyder so übernommen und wenn ja (oder aber auch nicht), was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## p-racer Tino (31. Juli 2010)

*4er Team 24h Duisburg abzugeben!!! Wichtig!!!* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			hallo, aufgrund vieler krankheiten müssen wir leider unser 4 er  projekt duisburg dieses jahr aufgeben und können nur 2er fahren!

also biete ich hier unser 4er team an.
es kann noch bis zum 3.8.2010 alles geändert werden glaube ich!

also reines frauen mixed oder männerteam, egal!

der Standplatz ist sektor F!

bitte schreibt mir eine mail an [email protected] oder viel besser anrufen unter 017641422759!
an alle spamer, dieser nummer wird ab 17.august abgelaufen sein!

rest sollte am tel. geklärt werden können.
preis, weil ihr es seid, die normalen 390

wer zu erst kommt fährt...

lg P-Racer - Plettenberg


----------



## Dumens100 (31. Juli 2010)

Nächste Diskussionsrunde wie wird das Wetter nächste Woche ?


----------



## wogru (31. Juli 2010)

Wetter ist doch egal, du musst es nehmen wie es kommt und dran ändern kannste eh nichts !!

Ich könnte auch sagen, jetzt wo Kachelmann aus dem Knast ist kann er ja wieder schönes Wetter machen, aber ich glaube der hat einen dicken Hals auf die deutsche Justiz und deswegen gibt es Regen


----------



## Unrest (31. Juli 2010)

Ich musste lachen, wogru. SchÃ¶n! 

Reifen? 2.25er Maxxis Aspen.
Wetter? 22Â°C, grau, trocken. 
(Werde mir wohl trotz meiner frommen WÃ¼nsche ne zweite Regenjacke holen..)


Ich bin den Cleat durch Einsatz von Hammer und 5â¬-T25-Bit losgeworden. 
Neue Schuhe kauf ich mir dennoch, falls ich Duisburg Ã¼berlebe.
Ich glaub dann werdens die schÃ¶nen mit der anpassbaren Carbonsohle.... *schwÃ¤rm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (31. Juli 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Reifen? 2.25er Maxxis Aspen.
> Wetter? 22°C, grau, trocken.
> (Werde mir wohl trotz meiner frommen Wünsche ne zweite Regenjacke holen..)
> 
> ...



Ich überleg noch zwischen RR/RR 21. oder meine neuen (fast neuen)  Fast Traks 2.0

Leider kenne ich die RR noch nicht bei Regen 

Aber wenns trocken bleibt, werden es wohl meine Traks.

Und ich hoffe, das es trocken bleibt ;-)


----------



## wogru (31. Juli 2010)

Ich habe keine Lust noch andere Reifen aufzuziehen, werde mit  ner abgefahrenen NN/RR-Kombi fahren. In Lofer und München ging es damit ganz gut.


----------



## Hjoddel (31. Juli 2010)

Muss ich auch nich vertehn.
klaro


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (31. Juli 2010)

Raceking rult.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Juli 2010)

Ich muss auch noch neue Reifen haben. Mein Ron hinten hat annähernd gar kein Profil mehr, fast wie ein Babypopo. Ist mir zu heiß, war letztes Jahr schon grenzwertig und ich weiß nicht, ob es nicht eine Teilschuld an meinem Sturz hatte...

Ich überlege mal noch, was es für ein Reifen wird...
Kai


----------



## Hjoddel (31. Juli 2010)

Abber nen Marathon unter 3 bisse noch nich gelaufen. Du Blender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (31. Juli 2010)

Hjoddel schrieb:


> Abber nen Marathon unter 3 bisse noch nich gelaufen. Du Blender



Kriege langsam Lust dir die Haut abzuziehen um dich anschliesend mit meinen Mtb durch nem Salzstock zu schleifen... Zum Glück gibt es die Ignoretaste...


----------



## eddy 1 (1. August 2010)

Hjoddel schrieb:


> Abber nen Marathon unter 3 bisse noch nich gelaufen. Du Blender



schulferien


----------



## Wayne70 (1. August 2010)

Hey. Wir haben 2 Plätze in unserem 8er Würstchenteam frei.

Insgesamt haben wir 1 x Solo, 1 x 4er, 1 x 8er Mixed am Start.
Im 8er sind jetzt 2 Plätze frei geworden. Ist ein Fun Team aber trotzdem mit etwas Sportsgeist dabei (Alter 15 bis 40). Wer Lust hat fix melden per PM. Wir kommen aus dem Umkreis Kleve. Zelt, Liegen, Licht und so alles da. Sektor Q. Gruß Wayne


----------



## Wayne70 (1. August 2010)

Wie sieht denn die Strecke km mäßig und Zeit-mäßig aus.
Schneller langsamer technischer leichter???
gruß Wayne


----------



## Unrest (1. August 2010)

Fast gleiche Strecke wie letztes Jahr.
Relativ anspruchslos und schnell, aber schön.
Wird im Verlauf (je ausgefahrener es wird) ein wenig schwerer.

Ich peile gemütliche Rundenzeiten um die 20min an, ist aber auch in 15 machbar.


----------



## mistermoo (1. August 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Fast gleiche Strecke wie letztes Jahr.
> Relativ anspruchslos und schnell, aber schön.
> Wird im Verlauf (je ausgefahrener es wird) ein wenig schwerer.
> 
> Ich peile gemütliche Rundenzeiten um die 20min an, ist aber auch in 15 machbar.




tja m wenn du die 15er fährst durchweg dann holt dich keiner mehr ein als solo fahrer


----------



## Hjoddel (2. August 2010)

Wenn Du mich "durch nen Salzstock schleifst" isset o.k., aber nicht durch "nem".
o.k.?


----------



## Hjoddel (2. August 2010)

Oder iss dat für Dich zu hoch?


----------



## wogru (2. August 2010)

Nur um es noch einmal klar zu stellen, hier geht es das 24h-Rennen in Duisburg und nicht um Geisteskrankheiten oder Sprachstörungen !!


----------



## Der Toni (2. August 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> nur um es noch einmal klar zu stellen, hier geht es das 24h-rennen in duisburg und nicht um geisteskrankheiten oder sprachstörungen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (2. August 2010)

GEFECHTSSTATION!!!!!!


----------



## Mishima (2. August 2010)

So nun zum Rennen:

Werde dieses Jahr das Negativ Pace MTB spielen.
Passend vorm Rennen Leistenschwund durch Infekt 

Da werde Ich Duisburg zum ersten mal ruhig angehen und mir das Drumherum ansehen, was sonst aus Zeitgründen nie klappt als Solofahrer, ist bestimmt auch nett.
Bei all den Grillern vorbei schauen, schwatzen und anfeuern, filmen usw.

ach - und ab und zu eine Runde fahren.

Die ROTE Laterne ruft!

Schon gepackt??


----------



## Andreas S. (2. August 2010)

Mishima schrieb:


> So nun zum Rennen:
> 
> Werde dieses Jahr das Negativ Pace MTB spielen.
> Passend vorm Rennen Leistenschwund durch Infekt
> ...



Quark,
irgendeiner wird bestimmt noch weniger Runden abspulen.
Wenn du alle Griller besuchst,dann kannste ja mal Top10 aufstellen
Es wird schon werden.
Leider bin ich auch hier nicht dabei.Habe meinen Starplatz verletzungsbedingt abgegeben.


----------



## wogru (2. August 2010)

Das wäre ja auch mal eine schöne Wertungsklasse, innerhalb 24h möglichst wenig Runden fahren ohne dabei Pause zu machen !!


----------



## mistermoo (2. August 2010)

quasi die strecke entlang balancieren, in 24std nur 1 runde die ja gefahren werden muss zu schaffen dürfte extrem schwer werden, ohne die strecke zu verlassen

obwohl bei den typen mit der musik auf der halben strecke kann man ja ne längere bier pause einlegen


----------



## exto (2. August 2010)

Im letzten Jahr, glaube ich, war die rote Laterne noch bei drei Runden. Da musst du dich aber echt anstrengen, um den Rekord zu brechen
Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, hab ich nicht mal in Lofer (trotz großzügiger Nachtruhe mit ausreichend australischem Bier und opulentem Frühstück) hinbekommen.


----------



## md-hammer (2. August 2010)

Mishima schrieb:


> So nun zum Rennen:
> 
> Werde dieses Jahr das Negativ Pace MTB spielen.
> Passend vorm Rennen Leistenschwund durch Infekt
> ...



Da sei aber mal schön vorsichtig. War auch als Einzelstarter gemeldet.
Letzte Woche auch noch ein bißchen trainiert. Dann kam der böse verschleppte Infekt. Es fing damit an das ich einen Blutdruck von 170/120 hatte mit einem Puls von 94 Schlägen. Sofortiges Startverbot durch meinen Arzt. Danach von Sonntag bis Dienstag Fieber mit Schüttelfrost. Am Mittwoch morgen der Supergau. Beim Frühstück zusammenbruch mit kurzzeitiger Ohnmacht. Sofort ab ins Krankenhaus bis zur heutigen Entlassung.
Verschleppter Infekt. Die Ärzte waren alle einer Meinung. Wenn ich in diesem Zustand das Rennen gefahren wäre, hätten die Chancen sehr gut gestanden die ganze Sache nicht zu überleben. Kein falscher Ehrgeiz.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Mishima (2. August 2010)

@andreas S

Fotos vom besten Grill + Beilage(Gier)

@alle

3 RUNDEN ist wirklich hart zu knacken- obwohl, eine Herausforderung.
1 Runde hiess 6800m in 1440 min = 4,73 m pro min 
DAS wäre wirklich KÖNNEN!! STEHER heissen die, oder?

@ MD

Das ist natürlich eine Hausnummer und auch richtig abzusagen.
Werde morgen noch Check im KH machen und dann weiter sehen.
Vor 2 Wochen war alles gut.
Vitalfunktionen sind ja top- Materialermüdung Mensch ist Problem.
Und Ehrgeiz ist 2010 dabei zu sein  - soll reichen

Dir erst mal Gute Besserung!

Sehe gerade das Du in Duisburg wohnst-aber vorbei schauen, oder?


----------



## Scott-y (2. August 2010)

Ich weiß nicht was mich mehr angefeuert hat,zu den Jung´s mit der Musik hinzu kommen oder von ihnen weg. Coole Truppe die hatten auch Spaß.

Wir hatten letztes Jahr auch einem im Team der hatte seine Erkältung noch nicht ganz durch, gefahren ist er noch ganz gut, aber die Pausen , da war er tot. Er verdiente meine größte Hochachtung unser Team wegen so was nicht hängen zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (2. August 2010)

Ich glaub da ist es besser als Solo zu fahren, als krank im Team-da gibt man sich immer die Kante und überzockt

Kernfrage ist eh gleich: muss man letzendlich selbst entscheiden UND auch verantworten!

TROTZDEM:

Gute Fahrt für Alle


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2010)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Wir hatten letztes Jahr auch einem im Team der hatte seine Erkältung noch nicht ganz durch, gefahren ist er noch ganz gut, aber die Pausen , da war er tot. Er verdiente meine größte Hochachtung unser Team wegen so was nicht hängen zu lassen.



Weiss nicht...ich hätte als Team-Mitglied kein gutes Gefühl dabei, wenn jemand noch angeschlagen startet.  Und das hat schlußendlich mit hängen lasse nix zu tun find ich. Was nicht geht, geht nicht. Ich hätte noch 2-3 Leute in der Hinterhand, die starten würden, sollte jemand noch krankheitsbedingt ausfallen.


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2010)

Mishima schrieb:


> Ich glaub da ist es besser als Solo zu fahren, als krank im Team-da gibt man sich immer die Kante und überzockt
> 
> Kernfrage ist eh gleich: muss man letzendlich selbst entscheiden UND auch verantworten!
> 
> ...



Pass halt gut auf Dich auf....ich mag auch nicht unbedingt an nem Kollabierten vorbeifahren


----------



## md-hammer (2. August 2010)

Mishima schrieb:


> @andreas S
> 
> Fotos vom besten Grill + Beilage(Gier)
> 
> ...


Vor 2 Wochen war bei mir auch alles gut. Wenn du dich noch mal durchchecken läßt, dann wird schon alles gutgehen.
Die Absage hat mir natürlich sehr weh getan, weil ich mir in diesem Jahr eineiges vorgenommen habe. Aber die Gesundtheit hat absolute Priorität.
Als Duisburger werde ich natürlich vor Ort sein und unsere 2 Hüttenzauberer Teams und die zahlreichen Teams meines Arbeitgebers den Stadtwerken zu Unterstützen.
Vielleicht sieht mann sich ja am ende der Treppe. Dort ist unser Lager.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Mishima (2. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Pass halt gut auf Dich auf....ich mag auch nicht unbedingt an nem Kollabierten vorbeifahren



Aber nein!!
Ich habe auch keine Infekt der mir Böses will, nur ist dort erst 3 Tage das Antibiot. am ausklingen.


Ich bin der, der ganz rechts fährt/rollt 

@MD 

Ihr wollt mit in die engere Auswahl


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2010)

Mishima schrieb:


> Ich bin der, der ganz rechts fährt/rollt
> 
> @



Ich werd ma nach Dir Ausschau halten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich werd ma nach Dir Ausschau halten ;-)


Würd ich auch machen, aber ich glaube, ich werde, von Sternen einmal abgesehen, nicht viel sehen 
So wird es halt eher ein Blindflug durch die Galaxis als ein Treffen der Forenmitglieder. Na ja, hat auch was und kann eigentlich nur belebende Auswirkungen auf meinen mittlerweile obligatorischen Rennbericht haben 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Mishima (2. August 2010)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Würd ich auch machen, aber ich glaube, ich werde, von Sternen einmal abgesehen, nicht viel sehen
> 
> Du bist der, der LINKS ruft


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. August 2010)

Mishima schrieb:


> Du bist der, der LINKS ruft


Wenn ich dazu noch die Luft habe...
Bzw. wenn ich überhaupt jemanden finde der noch langsamer ist als ich


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2010)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dazu noch die Luft habe...
> Bzw. wenn ich überhaupt jemanden finde der noch langsamer ist als ich



Also so ein klein wenig nervt mich Deine Schwarzmalerei an 

Wenn Du doch nicht fit bist, warum lässt Du dann keinen anderen fahren????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also so ein klein wenig nervt mich Deine Schwarzmalerei an
> Wenn Du doch nicht fit bist, warum lässt Du dann keinen anderen fahren????


Es ist ähnlich wie die Kommentare über die Treppe- völlig überzogen!

Oder anders:
So schlimm wie geschrieben ist es nicht, keine Angst!


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2010)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Es ist ähnlich wie die Kommentare über die Treppe- völlig überzogen!
> 
> Oder anders:
> So schlimm wie geschrieben ist es nicht, keine Angst!



Ich fände es nur eben nicht fair, wenn du, wo die anderen sich mehr oder minder dafür den Hintern schon aufreissen, eben in einer unterirdischen Form da aufschlägst. Nur weil Du kein Bock aufs Rad hattest. Das ist kein Einzelrennen da, da gehts um 8 Leute, die da fahren......

:-(

Ich sach dazu auch nix mehr, sollen sich die anderen ihr eigenes Bild zu machen.


----------



## Scott-y (2. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Weiss nicht...ich hätte als Team-Mitglied kein gutes Gefühl dabei, wenn jemand noch angeschlagen startet.  Und das hat schlußendlich mit hängen lasse nix zu tun find ich. Was nicht geht, geht nicht. Ich hätte noch 2-3 Leute in der Hinterhand, die starten würden, sollte jemand noch krankheitsbedingt ausfallen.


 Dann gehörst du zu den wenigen, die noch Leute kennen die welche in der Warteschleife haben. Verteile die lieber doch an die die noch Starter für ,,Erkrankte" suchen. Meist ist das nicht de Fall bei uns hat sich auch ein Team aufgelöst. Die Entscheidung ,,zu Fahren" kann von ihm, hätte er es abgesagt wäre ich in dem Fall auch nicht böse, denn wer Antibiotika nehmen muß hat keinen Spaß.
  Zwecks Grüßen: Meine Startnummer ist 2049-1


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2010)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Dann gehörst du zu den wenigen, die noch Leute kennen die welche in der Warteschleife haben. Verteile die lieber doch an die die noch Starter für ,,Erkrankte" suchen. Meist ist das nicht de Fall bei uns hat sich auch ein Team aufgelöst. Die Entscheidung ,,zu Fahren" kann von ihm, hätte er es abgesagt wäre ich in dem Fall auch nicht böse, denn wer Antibiotika nehmen muß hat keinen Spaß.
> Zwecks Grüßen: Meine Startnummer ist 2049-1



Ich denk, die Leuts würden sich hier doch melden, wenn Interesse ist.

Wer Antibiotika nimmt und Sport treibt ist irre, nicht "hat keinen Spass"

Ich bin die mit dem blonden Zopf und dem weissen Stumpy


----------



## exto (2. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich bin die mit dem blonden Zopf und dem weissen Stumpy



... die im Männerteam fährt 

Ach Kerl, so gaaaanz langsam werd ich auch ****rich. Hab heute schon n paar Sachen zusammen gesucht, da fängt's dann doch an, zu kribbel. Letztes Jahr hatte ich an der Startlinie Puls 135. Von Runde 3 bis Runde 30 bin ich da nich wieder hingekommen


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2010)

exto schrieb:


> ... die im Männerteam fährt
> 
> Ach Kerl, so gaaaanz langsam werd ich auch ****rich. Hab heute schon n paar Sachen zusammen gesucht, da fängt's dann doch an, zu kribbel. Letztes Jahr hatte ich an der Startlinie Puls 135. Von Runde 3 bis Runde 30 bin ich da nich wieder hingekommen



Ja, die im Männer-Team fährt  

Morgen wirds Rad geputzt schätz ich ma und auch schomma langsam Equipment gesucht, Reifen umgezogen...ach mal sehen.

Dann darf sich auch langsam die Freude einstellen....son bisschen wenigstens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (2. August 2010)

Zwecks anfeuern, meine Nummer ist die *1852*

@md: bin in Sektor D, wenn ich schwächel und oder irgend etwas brauche komme ich zu euch, bin mal wieder ohne Betreuung unterwegs.

@mishima: Vielleicht sollten wir einen Sonderpreis ausloben für denjenigen der 24h für eine Runde braucht ohne eine Fuss abzusetzen. Treppe ist hier die Ausnahme, die darf er in einer Stunde gehen.
Wäre auch ein netter Seitenevent, 24h auf der Stelle mit dem bike stehen. Steht das schon im Guinessbuch und wo liegt der Rekord ?


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Zwecks anfeuern, meine Nummer ist die *1852*
> 
> @md: bin in Sektor D, wenn ich schwächel und oder irgend etwas brauche komme ich zu euch, bin mal wieder ohne Betreuung unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Ich muss mir wohl mal alle Startnummern notieren *hehe

Wo is meine....mom 8019-7 

Im Lager A und D werd ich wohl häufiger rumeiern, da in D ne Ayliene im 4er am Start ist und in A unser Unrest als Solist nebst unserem "Trainer-Quäler"  

Wer mich umfährt, lernt mich allerdings schneller kennen, als ihm lieb ist *hehe


----------



## wogru (2. August 2010)

Dann lernste als erstes mich auf der Strecke kennen, deine Nummer ist notiert


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Dann lernste als erstes mich auf der Strecke kennen, deine Nummer ist notiert



Ich habs befürchtet


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Zwecks anfeuern, meine Nummer ist die *1852*




Neee, 1007 ist Deine 

Das kann ich mir sogar merken


----------



## Mishima (2. August 2010)

Im Guinness gibt es das bestimmt - die meisten Sachen sind doch eh - Und mal ehrlich, da sitzen Leute tagelang auf einem Pfal, oder fahren 200 Std Achterbahn etc-dagegen wäre das ja KK!

Meine Nummer , 
Rad putzen (danach, könnte regnen)
Sachen packen 

Aber es kribbelt leicht


----------



## exto (2. August 2010)

Wo ihr grad so schön am Startnummern recherchieren seid:

Ist euch eigentlich auch aufgefallen, dass "ganz schön Bewegung" in der Startliste ist?

Im Vergleich zur Ersten sind sicherlich 30% der Namen ausgetauscht, würd ich sagen...

Is vielleicht doch keine schlechte Idee, wenn man erst mal leer ausgegangen ist, die Warteliste zu bemühen


----------



## wogru (2. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Neee, 1007 ist Deine
> 
> Das kann ich mir sogar merken



oh, dann war das andere wohl meine Rundenzahl nach 24h 
1007...  ich mache die 1 weg dann passt es ...  meine Name ist gru ... Wogru


----------



## Mishima (2. August 2010)

Summa sumarum 81 Einzelstarter - bestimmt weil einige Teams abgemeldet haben 

Die Konkurenz wird stärker - jetzt muss Ich schon 80 vorlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. August 2010)

Mishima schrieb:


> Ich glaub da ist es besser als Solo zu fahren, als krank im Team-da gibt man sich immer die Kante und überzockt
> Kernfrage ist eh gleich: muss man letzendlich selbst entscheiden UND auch verantworten!
> TROTZDEM:
> Gute Fahrt für Alle


Nicht nur sich selbst gegenüber!
Verantwortung, meinem Team gegenüber weil die meine Ausfälle kompensieren müssen.
Verantwortung meiner Truppe gegenüber, weil die mich in Krankenhaus bringen (hoffentlich nur) und das meiner Frau erzählen müssen!



exto schrieb:


> Wo ihr grad so schön am Startnummern recherchieren seid:
> Ist euch eigentlich auch aufgefallen, dass "ganz schön Bewegung" in der Startliste ist?
> Im Vergleich zur Ersten sind sicherlich 30% der Namen ausgetauscht, würd ich sagen...
> Is vielleicht doch keine schlechte Idee, wenn man erst mal leer ausgegangen ist, die Warteliste zu bemühen


Aha, Herr "Statistiken sind doof" wird fikkerich  
Denn man tau!
Aber du hast recht, 2008+2009 habe ich das nicht so beobachtet. Vielleicht haben nicht nur die deisterfrun.de in 2010 die Seuche 



exto schrieb:


> ... die im Männerteam fährt
> 
> Ach Kerl, so gaaaanz langsam werd ich auch ****rich. Hab heute schon n paar Sachen zusammen gesucht, da fängt's dann doch an, zu kribbel. Letztes Jahr hatte ich an der Startlinie Puls 135. Von Runde 3 bis Runde 30 bin ich da nich wieder hingekommen


Seitdem ich heute auf einer simulierten DU-Runde 3x 15er Zeiten gefahren bin, denke ich auch wieder über mehr als Fahrradtour mit Zelten und Bier nach.

Wer Freitag zum quatschen rumkommen will, findet die deisterfreun.de danke exto nach der Treppe am Streckenrand.
Immer wenn es im Rennen hinter euch so RICHTIG hell wir, kommt einer von uns mit Licht von AYUP-LIGHTS an.
Fahrt schon rechts, dieses Polyesterzeug brennt schnell.


----------



## Dumens100 (2. August 2010)

mit dem Wetter haben wir wohl Glück
Samstag, 07.08.2010
Morgens
wolkig 
14 / 18°C
Niederschlag: 20 % Risiko

Mittags
wolkig 
21 / 23°C
Niederschlag: 20 % Risiko

Abends
wolkig 
17 / 20°C
Niederschlag: 20 % Risiko

Nachts
wolkig 
14 / 15°C
Niederschlag: 20 % Risiko

Sonntag, 08.08.2010
Morgens
wolkig 
15 / 19°C
Niederschlag: 20 % Risiko

Mittags
wolkig 
21 / 23°C
Niederschlag: 20 % Risiko

Abends
wolkig 
17 / 20°C
Niederschlag: 20 % Risiko


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. August 2010)

Dieses Wetter würde ich sofort nehmen!

Kai


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. August 2010)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> mit dem Wetter haben wir wohl Glück
> ...


Und wenn nicht, wird trotzdem gefahren. 
Ich finde, es fehlt eine Regel:

§31b: Wenn sich 30 Minuten kein Fahrer auf der Strecke befindet, wird das Team disqualifiziert
§31c: dauert ein Runde 50% länger als die vorherige, wird das Team disqualifiziert

ACHTUNG: Nicht 100% ernst + ja, dass kann auch ein Eigentor werden.


----------



## scotty33 (3. August 2010)

Mal an die Einzalstarterfraktion ein paar Dinge. Als erstes hoffe ich, dass ich im nächsten Jahr wieder einen Platz als Einzelstarter bekomme. Samstag hat unsere kleine Einschulung und daher kein starten.
Ich finde die einstellung mancher Einzelstarter teilweise ganz schön daneben. Wenn ich mich dazu anmelde sollte ich doch versuchen so viele Stunden und Runden wie möglich abzureißen. Krankheitsbedingt ist ja was anderes aber alle anderen nehmen denen die es versuchen wollen möglichst viel zu fahren die Plätze weg.
Ein Beispiel aus München. Vormittags als fast 20 Stunden rum waren, von denen ich 19 schon im Sattel saß, kam ein frischer Einzelstarter an mir vorbei und sagt komm Junge zieh mit. Ich bin ein kleines Stück dran geblieben und habe dann gesagt du bist ja noch fit. Da kam dann zur Antwort, ist grad wieder meine erste Runde hab 8 Stunden geschlafen. So einen Fall hatte ich vor 2 Jahren in Duisburg auch und leider sind das keine einzelfälle. 
Das find ich große ........
Da hab ich keine Worte für, dass hat mit Einzelstarter nichts zu tun. Wie gesagt, wenn sich jemand nicht fühlt kann jedem passieren aber viele fahren hin und haben vorher schon garnicht die Einstellung so viel wie möglich zu fahren. Andere die es gern versuchen würden wird durch diese Experten ein Platz weggenommen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## exto (3. August 2010)

Ich glaube, du nimmst die Flachserei hier n bisschen zu ernst  Am Wochenende glühen dann doch alle wie der Schwenkgrill auf'm Dorffest. Vorher tief stapeln is schließlich auch ne Taktik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (3. August 2010)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Mal an die Einzalstarterfraktion ein paar Dinge. Als erstes hoffe ich, dass ich im nächsten Jahr wieder einen Platz als Einzelstarter bekomme. Samstag hat unsere kleine Einschulung und daher kein starten.
> Ich finde die einstellung mancher Einzelstarter teilweise ganz schön daneben. Wenn ich mich dazu anmelde sollte ich doch versuchen so viele Stunden und Runden wie möglich abzureißen. Krankheitsbedingt ist ja was anderes aber alle anderen nehmen denen die es versuchen wollen möglichst viel zu fahren die Plätze weg.
> Ein Beispiel aus München. Vormittags als fast 20 Stunden rum waren, von denen ich 19 schon im Sattel saß, kam ein frischer Einzelstarter an mir vorbei und sagt komm Junge zieh mit. Ich bin ein kleines Stück dran geblieben und habe dann gesagt du bist ja noch fit. Da kam dann zur Antwort, ist grad wieder meine erste Runde hab 8 Stunden geschlafen. So einen Fall hatte ich vor 2 Jahren in Duisburg auch und leider sind das keine einzelfälle.
> Das find ich große ........
> ...



die einstellung ist jedem selbst überlassen und zudem hätten die anderen sich ja schneller anmelden können, ich will nicht wissen wie viele sich recht spät zu 24std duisburg entscheiden und dann jammern boah der nimmt startplätze weg


oder bringen wir es mal anders auf den punkt:

es gibt gruppierungen die hier unterwegs sind, die melden einfach mal 20 oder mehr teams a' 8er oder 4er und tragen gerade mal einen namen ein der rest wird mit xx gefüllt, der rest steht noch nicht fest bzw. wird dann mit leuten gefüllt wenn die mitglieder nachträglich bezahlt haben

wenn ich so etwas sehe bekomme ich auch das kotzen, da auch diese anderen die 8 namen eintragen müssen (weil die wissen das man zusammen fährt) bei der anmeldung zeitlich vorraus sind und so in der gleichen zeit 2-3 teams anmelden

nehme diese keinem startplätze weg? ich für meinen teil würde solche anmeldungen von anfang an streichen, das teams sich im nachhinein krankheitsbedingt ändern ist ne andere sache, aber mir und meinen mitstreitern sollte schon 1 jahr vorher klar sein das ich fahren will und nicht dann erst nach und nach mit mitgliedern befüllen


----------



## scotty33 (3. August 2010)

mistermoo schrieb:


> die einstellung ist jedem selbst überlassen und zudem hätten die anderen sich ja schneller anmelden können, ich will nicht wissen wie viele sich recht spät zu 24std duisburg entscheiden und dann jammern boah der nimmt startplätze weg
> 
> 
> oder bringen wir es mal anders auf den punkt:
> ...



Logo, hast recht und ist in diesem Fall genau so. Werden wir aber denke ich niemals ändern können.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (3. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche noch einen Mitfahrer für ein Zweierteam. Leider hat es meinem Teampartner kurzfristig gesundheitlich schwer erwischt. 

Bein Intresse einfach bei mir melden!

Sportliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## Mishima (3. August 2010)

Alleine bei den Solisten gibt es doch schon Unterschiede en Gros.

Da gibt es welche die ihre KM übertreffen wollen, andere die Std Zahl, manche heizen, andere wollen kein Team, weil zu langsam (egal wer jetzt),einige kommen Solo ohne Helfer etc, andere haben ganzen Stamm dabei- manche fahren durch, andere pausieren lange-jedem das Seine!!

Plätze Blockieren oder Versteigern ist da eine ganz andere Geschichte


----------



## Unrest (3. August 2010)

*1009*
Da hat sich der Skyder aber nochmal gerettet! *lach*

Meine Taktik: Viel Schlaf, Leute auf der Treppe abschießen, zwischendrin Leute vom Bike schubsen, ein wenig rumpöbeln und als erster Starter aller Zeiten eine negative Rundenzahl hinlegen.


----------



## mistermoo (3. August 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> *1009*
> Da hat sich der Skyder aber nochmal gerettet! *lach*
> 
> Meine Taktik: Viel Schlaf, Leute auf der Treppe abschießen, zwischendrin Leute vom Bike schubsen, ein wenig rumpöbeln und als erster Starter aller Zeiten eine negative Rundenzahl hinlegen.



du bleibst also vom start weg an der start/ziellinie stehen 

ich glaub da wird *V.* wohl mit der vuvubala eins geben


----------



## Unrest (3. August 2010)

Nene, ich muss ja Runden fahren um Leute an der Treppe abschießen zu können.
"The more the better." Da komm ich mit einer gefahrenen Runde vielleicht auf -4 Runden.


----------



## wogru (3. August 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> ...Meine Taktik: Viel Schlaf, Leute auf der Treppe abschießen, zwischendrin Leute vom Bike schubsen, ein wenig rumpöbeln und als erster Starter aller Zeiten eine negative Rundenzahl hinlegen.



Meine Taktik: *Linksrufer ignorieren *und anschließend anpöbeln das rechts genug Platz zum Überholen ist. Danach zur Rennleitung gehen und petzen bis sie disqualifiziert werden.


----------



## mistermoo (3. August 2010)

ich könnte euch noch so orangene wimpel besorgen
sind auch als peitsche zu nutzen im entsprechenden fall


----------



## Floyd0707 (3. August 2010)

Kann mir einer sagen, was für einen Untergrund der Zeltplatz hat? Schotter oder Wiese?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (3. August 2010)

beton, schotter, wiese.
kommt drauf an wo du stehst.


----------



## Floyd0707 (3. August 2010)

Zurzeit heißt es im Bereich "N".  Weiss jemand was man dort vorfindet

Danke


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. August 2010)

Zur Ruferei:

Wir sollten uns die Zeit nehmen und "links vorbei" und " rechts vorbei" zu rufen.
links + rechts allein bringen nix


----------



## Berrrnd (3. August 2010)

da sollte eigentlich wiese sein, wenn ich jetzt richtig bin. 
nimm dir aber stabile heringe mit, da der boden doch sehr grob sein könnte.

ich meine wir haben letztes jahr in k, l gestanden und unser partyzelt festgedübelt.


----------



## Floyd0707 (3. August 2010)

gut alles klar...wir bauen zwar ein riesen partyzelt auf , aber ich will dann zumindest von fr zu sa. in ruhe schlafen können


----------



## Hillseeker (3. August 2010)

Nabend Jungs und Mädels!

Sind auch im zweiten Jahr dabei. Diesmal mit zwei 4er Teams. Sind im Sektor F untergebracht und reisen Freitag früh an.

Haupsächlich Spass haben! Jedenfalls bis zu den ersten Rundenzeiten! Dann geht das sicherlich mit uns 8 Männers durch.

Eigentlich irgendwer auf Twitter unterwegs? Please Follow @NewWonder71

Man sieht sich auf ein sportliches Kaltgetränk!!!!!!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. August 2010)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> gut alles klar...wir bauen zwar ein riesen partyzelt auf , aber ich will dann zumindest von fr zu sa. in ruhe schlafen können



definiere Ruhe!!!


----------



## Floyd0707 (3. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> definiere Ruhe!!!



ruhe in dem sinne, dass nicht 12 man(n) bei mir im Zelt rumspringen...der Lärm nervt mich nicht, bin ich von verschiedenen 24h Rennen und dem Ankerberg(sachsenring) gewohnt


----------



## mistermoo (3. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> definiere Ruhe!!!



"Physikalisch der Spezialfall der Bewegung mit Geschwindigkeit Null"

also alle seine Kumpels dürfen nur durchs Zelt schweben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (3. August 2010)

elfenhaft ..


----------



## mistermoo (3. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> elfenhaft ..



neuer teamname nächstes jahr vielleicht??

passendes trikot natürlich dazu 

oder kostüm


----------



## apoptygma (4. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Zur Ruferei:
> 
> Wir sollten uns die Zeit nehmen und "links vorbei" und " rechts vorbei" zu rufen.
> links + rechts allein bringen nix





Richtig, das habe ich einigen aus meiner Truppe auch schon angeraten. Denn Sonntags-Vatti zieht bei einem "links" auch gern mal direkt nach links raus ;-)


----------



## CW68 (4. August 2010)

mistermoo schrieb:


> passendes trikot natürlich dazu



Nicht eher so?


----------



## mistermoo (4. August 2010)

stabile elfe ist das aber, hoffe da fühlt sich keiner angesprochen !!!


----------



## Unrest (4. August 2010)

Nachdem ich gestern einen schönen Nachmittag im LSP Nord verbracht habe, war meine Nacht alptraumgeplagt..

Rennen wegen Unwetter abgesagt.
Rennen wegen vermehrter Stürze abgebrochen.
Rennen warumauchimmer ne Woche verschoben.

Wasn Scheiss. Musste grad erstmal nachschauen und mich vergewissern, dass es kommendes WE steigt.


Kommentar meiner Freundin: "Ich hätte mir die Treppe viel schlimmer vorgestellt..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotten67 (4. August 2010)

http://www.wdr.de/themen/wetter/nrw/prognose_duisburg.jhtml

für alle die es interessiert, Petrus hat sich ein Fully gekauft und fährt mit. Also ist das Wetter wohl bestens.....


----------



## mistermoo (4. August 2010)

ich hoffe petrus hat trainiert, bei den ganzen wetter wechsel kapriolen war er ja arg im stress und ob da noch zeit blieb

der fährt doch singlespeed dieses jahr meine ich gehört zu haben


----------



## exto (4. August 2010)

mistermoo schrieb:


> der fährt doch singlespeed dieses jahr meine ich gehört zu haben



Na dann müsste er ja Dauerregen schicken


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. August 2010)

hab mir gerade mal die PDF strecke angeschaut... 
http://www.skyder.de/xfiles/bilder/24_Stunden_Duisburg/Neuer Ordner/strecke_2010.pdf
beim östlichen teil der strecke rechts oberhalb der emscherhalle ist in der eigentlich geraden auffahrt auf den hügel so ne ecke in der roten linie... ist das extra gemacht damit man nicht den schwung der abfahrt mitnehmen kann ?! wie war das denn die letzten jahre  ?


----------



## Dumens100 (4. August 2010)

das war der einzigste Hügel wo mann denn schwung mit nehmen konnte man fuhr gradeaus


----------



## CW68 (4. August 2010)

Die Ecke wurde vor 2 Jahren erstmalig eingezeichnet. Da wurde eine Schikane vor den Berg gebaut, die genau das Schwungnehmen verhinderte. Allerdings haben sich da auch etlich Leute an die Bande gefahren, weil die Herren Siegerteams da sehr rücksichtsvoll überholt haben. Die Bande wurde noch während des Rennens abgebaut, zum Glück!

Im letzten Jahr war sie wieder eingezeichnet, zum Glück aber auf der Strecke nicht zusehen. Ich hoffe genau so verhält es sich in diesem Jahr auch wieder!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. August 2010)

ah ok  danke für die infos! wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es sie nur auf dem plan gibt


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (4. August 2010)

Und mit 40 Kmh zwischen 2 Stahlpfosten durch. Evtl läst sich noch ein wenig Schwung retten, sieht ja nicht zu spitz aus.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (4. August 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Und mit 40 Kmh zwischen 2 Stahlpfosten durch. Evtl läst sich noch ein wenig Schwung retten, sieht ja nicht zu spitz aus.


da gehen mehr als 40 kmh und das passt schon mit den Stahlpfosten, 
mußt mir nur hinterherfahren


----------



## Mishima (4. August 2010)

Trauerspielkein Depri Smilie zur Hand)

So wie es aussieht werde Ich nicht starten können/sollen (zwar nicht durch den Sportarzt), aber der gestrige sagte zum 24H Rennen ..........

Damit Ich nicht auf dumme Gedanken komme- möchte jemand in Duisburg als Solo starten?

Morgen sehe Ich das bestimmt anders (3 Tage Heilung)!!!

Gilt bis 0:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (4. August 2010)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> da gehen mehr als 40 kmh und das passt schon mit den Stahlpfosten,
> mußt mir nur hinterherfahren



Im Gegensatz zu deiner Athletischen Figur, musste Skyder die bisher immer mit Sonnenöl einreiben damit ich durchpasse. Daher ist da immer Piano angesagt, kommt bestimt krass uncool wenn die Kniescheibe oder Knöchel auf Kollisionskurs mit dem Stahl gehen. 

Verstehe nicht warum es keinen Fahrbaren Chickenway gibt, habe echt kein Bock die Todestreppe 20 mal hinter jemanden hinterherzutrailen oder drumherumzulaufen weil das DRK gerade wieder das Feldlazarett aus dem Hut gezaubert hat.


----------



## Delgado (4. August 2010)

Mishima schrieb:


> Damit Ich nicht auf dumme Gedanken komme- möchte jemand in Duisburg als Solo starten?




Klar, wie hast Du Dir das vorgestellt?


Gruß

Micha


----------



## Mishima (4. August 2010)

@Delgado

Bezahlen, Ummelden, Starten 

Also Stefan sagt kein Problem mit ummelden, hab Ihm schon erklärt das Ich nicht darf/soll und ob das klappt.

Wenn du den Platz bezahlst, schick Ich ne Mail mit deinen Daten an den G.O. und gut.


----------



## wogru (4. August 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu deiner Athletischen Figur, musste Skyder die bisher immer mit Sonnenöl einreiben damit ich durchpasse. Daher ist da immer Piano angesagt, kommt bestimt krass uncool wenn die Kniescheibe oder Knöchel auf Kollisionskurs mit dem Stahl gehen.
> 
> Verstehe nicht warum es keinen Fahrbaren Chickenway gibt, habe echt kein Bock *die Todestreppe *20 mal hinter jemanden hinterherzutrailen oder drumherumzulaufen weil das DRK gerade wieder das Feldlazarett aus dem Hut gezaubert hat.



Die Treppe heißt hier seit der Loveparade Almauf- bzw.-abtrieb wegen Geschmacklosigkeit !!


----------



## Speichennippel (4. August 2010)

Mist, bis 26°C. Ich funktioniere nur gut bis 20°.  Warum macht man 24h Rennen nicht im März? Das war "mein" Monat in diesem Jahr. Zumindest bin ich dort die meisten km gefahren.


----------



## apoptygma (4. August 2010)

Speichennippel schrieb:


> Mist, bis 26°C. Ich funktioniere nur gut bis 20°.  Warum macht man 24h Rennen nicht im März? Das war "mein" Monat in diesem Jahr. Zumindest bin ich dort die meisten km gefahren.





Auf Einzelschicksale wird getz keine Rücksicht mehr genommen!


----------



## JOGA72 (4. August 2010)

Halli hallo, wir haben noch zwei Startplätze frei. Also wer Lust [email protected] steht im Vordergrund


----------



## _raistlin (5. August 2010)

hallo,
weiß jemand, wie das mit Licht und Strom im Fahrerlager ist?
ich hab gelesen, dass Generatoren auch wenn sie leise sind nicht erwünscht sind.
servus
raist


----------



## Unrest (5. August 2010)

"Generatoren sind ausdrücklich erwünscht" steht in den FAQ. 
Da steht auch noch, dass du an den Rand deines Sektors gesetzt wirst, wenn dein Generator zu laut ist und sich Leute beschweren.

Skyder und Stadtwerke wären doch schön blöd, wenn sie sowas nicht zulassen würden, spart es ihnen schließlich Geld und Organisation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (5. August 2010)

Für die, die mit dem Auto anreisen wollen  könnte dieser Artikel interessant sein.

http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duisburg/A59-in-Duisburg-am-Wochenende-voll-gesperrt-id3407816.html


----------



## Unrest (5. August 2010)

Auch wenn dir das nicht schmecken wird, exto, das werde ich zu verhindern suchen, denn da will ich auch hin! 

//edit: Man sollte nicht auf Seite 1 lesen und dann Antworten... 
//@ exto: Ging um deinen Kommentar bzgl. Platz13 letztes Jahr und Top10 dieses..


----------



## _raistlin (5. August 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> "Generatoren sind ausdrücklich erwünscht" steht in den FAQ.
> Da steht auch noch, dass du an den Rand deines Sektors gesetzt wirst, wenn dein Generator zu laut ist und sich Leute beschweren.
> 
> Skyder und Stadtwerke wären doch schön blöd, wenn sie sowas nicht zulassen würden, spart es ihnen schließlich Geld und Organisation.



danke für die info.
hättest du auch noch´nen link zu den faq

[edit] hab´s gefunden.[/edit]


----------



## Pap (5. August 2010)

Danke für die Info, scheint aber die Richtung von AK Duisburg Richtung Krefeld zu sein.
Gruß Pap






KONI-DU schrieb:


> Für die, die mit dem Auto anreisen wollen  könnte dieser Artikel interessant sein.
> 
> http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duisburg/A59-in-Duisburg-am-Wochenende-voll-gesperrt-id3407816.html


----------



## exto (5. August 2010)

Schei$$e !!!

Sommergrippe 

Das darf doch nicht wahr sein. Noch gute 50 Stunden bis zum Start nach einem Jahr Training.

Ich bin fassungslos !


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Schei$$e !!!
> 
> Sommergrippe
> 
> ...



Das jetzt nen Witz oder????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (5. August 2010)

Nee, ich bin grad völlig humorlos 

Hab mich dick eingepackt, packe jetzt gleich mein Auto, dann ab in's Bett und das Beste hoffen...


----------



## wogru (5. August 2010)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das alle absagen !! Ist überhaupt noch einer dabei der auch in lofer am Start war oder habe ich jetzt die Kombi-Wertung gewonnen und muss Sonntag zur Siegerehrung bleiben


----------



## Dumens100 (5. August 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Nee, ich bin grad völlig humorlos
> 
> Hab mich dick eingepackt, packe jetzt gleich mein Auto, dann ab in's Bett und das Beste hoffen...



na dann gute Besserung wir wollen Dich auf der Strecke anfeuern


----------



## exto (5. August 2010)

Dabei bin ich auf jeden Fall. Und wenn ich das Ganze unter Reha-Sport verbuche. 
Mit alten Männern is das wie mit alten Autos: Auch wenn sie bocken, laufen sie doch. Und zur Not, kann man sie mit'm dicken Schraubenzieher wieder an Gang bringen...


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Dabei bin ich auf jeden Fall. Und wenn ich das Ganze unter Reha-Sport verbuche.
> Mit alten Männern is das wie mit alten Autos: Auch wenn sie bocken, laufen sie doch. Und zur Not, kann man sie mit'm dicken Schraubenzieher wieder an Gang bringen...





Menno!

Also los getz ins Bett.....


----------



## md-hammer (5. August 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Schei$$e !!!
> 
> Sommergrippe
> 
> ...


Sei schön vorsichtig. Wenn es nicht klappen sollte mit dem Start, stehst du auf meiner VIP Liste und dann können wir mal ein lekker Duisburger Pilsken trinken. Aber ich hoffe für dich das du noch fit wirst bis Samstag.
Gruß Micha


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. August 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Dabei bin ich auf jeden Fall. Und wenn ich das Ganze unter Reha-Sport verbuche.
> Mit alten Männern is das wie mit alten Autos: Auch wenn sie bocken, laufen sie doch. Und zur Not, kann man sie mit'm dicken Schraubenzieher wieder an Gang bringen...



Aaaaaaaaaaah  mach keinen Schei$$, wenns nicht geht - gehts nicht !

Das mit dem Schraubenzieher (Schraubendreher) will ich sehen.

Ich drücke alle Daumen


----------



## Mishima (5. August 2010)

Wenn alle krank fahren, überleg Ich´s mir auch bald nochmal!

Schlechter kanns mir kaum noch gehen- schätze Rad + 24 H Duisburg =
Heilung 


@Delgado

Und? Klar ja oder Klar nein?


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2010)

Mishima schrieb:


> Wenn alle krank fahren, überleg Ich´s mir auch bald nochmal!
> 
> Schlechter kanns mir kaum noch gehen- schätze Rad + 24 H Duisburg =
> Heilung
> ...



Sorry, hab schon was Anderes.

Bis Sa.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Rattlesnake (5. August 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Sorry, hab schon was Anderes.
> 
> Bis Sa.
> 
> ...



Hi Micha,

was fährst du denn jetzt? 1er, 2er, 4er oder 8er?

Wir sind vermutlich in Sektor D. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal, auf oder neben der Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (5. August 2010)

Neuigkeiten von der Strecke. Ich zitiere mal meinen Kollegen: ....
die große Treppe - also DIE Treppe - ist abgedeckelt. Entstanden ist eine schiefe Ebene die mit Dachpappe belegt ist - für den Grip. Im Abstand der Geländerfüße sind je 2 Dachlatten quer auf die "Fahrbahn" geschraubt und greifen gabelförmig in den Geländerfuß ein - damit die "Fahrbahn" nicht verrutscht. Das macht die Sache schneller und hoffentlich sicherer. Ich hatte Gelegenheit mit Hr. Saalscheider pesönlich zu sprechen. Nach den Vorfällen der Loveparade macht man ungeheuer "Druck" auf ihn. Die Presse hat bereits sein Sicherheitskonzept bei den Behörden angefordert. Man hofft wohl auf ein weiteres Unglück um die Auflage hoch zu halten - unfaßbar.
Ich wünsche uns eine schöne und unfallfreie Veranstaltung.


----------



## keep_rolling (5. August 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten von der Strecke. Ich zitiere mal meinen Kollegen: ....
> die große Treppe - also DIE Treppe - ist abgedeckelt. Entstanden ist eine schiefe Ebene die mit Dachpappe belegt ist - für den Grip. [...].



Ach ne, wie arm! Da kann ich ja mit dem Rennrad kommen! Die Treppe / Schräge zur Straße scheint es ja auch nicht mehr zu geben... 24h-Rennrad fahren in Duisburg! Auf geht es!


----------



## exto (5. August 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Nach den Vorfällen der Loveparade macht man ungeheuer "Druck" auf ihn. Die Presse hat bereits sein Sicherheitskonzept bei den Behörden angefordert. Man hofft wohl auf ein weiteres Unglück um die Auflage hoch zu halten - unfaßbar.



WIR sind Deutschland !!!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. August 2010)

da komm ich gerade ausm keller und die gabel perfekt auf ne treppe eingestellt und jetzt kann ich nochmal runter


----------



## Mishima (5. August 2010)

das war doch klar-ein funktionalles Konzept was seit Jahren klappt, auf den Prüfstand, um abzulenken, welchen Mist man verzapft hat!

Schätze es werden dort nur noch Verdi/Parteitage als Veranstaltung genehmigt!


Und das auf einem Riesengelände mit mal gerade 2000-10000 Personen an 2 Tagen!

Will aber trotzdem fahren!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (5. August 2010)

das habt ihr nun davon, immer wieder von der T....treppe gesprochen, und jetzt haben alle panik, 
ich seh schon wie der Wurzeltrail auch noch rausgenommen wird weils zu gefährlich ist, und wir Rundenzeiten von 12 min hinbekommen,
ich brauch noch ein Crossrad für Duisburg,


----------



## Dumens100 (5. August 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten von der Strecke. Ich zitiere mal meinen Kollegen: ....
> die große Treppe - also DIE Treppe - ist abgedeckelt. Entstanden ist eine schiefe Ebene die mit Dachpappe belegt ist - für den Grip. Im Abstand der Geländerfüße sind je 2 Dachlatten quer auf die "Fahrbahn" geschraubt und greifen gabelförmig in den Geländerfuß ein - damit die "Fahrbahn" nicht verrutscht. Das macht die Sache schneller und hoffentlich sicherer. Ich hatte Gelegenheit mit Hr. Saalscheider pesönlich zu sprechen. Nach den Vorfällen der Loveparade macht man ungeheuer "Druck" auf ihn. Die Presse hat bereits sein Sicherheitskonzept bei den Behörden angefordert. Man hofft wohl auf ein weiteres Unglück um die Auflage hoch zu halten - unfaßbar.
> Ich wünsche uns eine schöne und unfallfreie Veranstaltung.



oder er meint die Treppe die zur Straße runtergeht. Ich weiß laut neuen Streckenplan wird diese ja nicht mehr gefahren aber die neu Streckenführung war ja noch nicht in trockene Füsse ich kann mir nicht Vorstellen das unsere Treppe auch genannt T.......... auf ganzer Länge abgedeckt ist dadurch wird sie auch nicht sicherer weil dann mit vielhöheren Speed auf der relativen schmallen Weg runtergeheizt wird wenn Du dann vom Weg ab kommst hauts Dich auch um oder bist in der Wand.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## dinablo (5. August 2010)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> oder er meint die Treppe die zur Straße runtergeht. Ich weiß laut neuen Streckenplan wird diese ja nicht mehr gefahren aber die neu Streckenführung war ja noch nicht in trockene Füsse ich kann mir nicht Vorstellen das unsere Treppe auch genannt T.......... auf ganzer Länge abgedeckt ist dadurch wird sie auch nicht sicherer weil dann mit vielhöheren Speed auf der relativen schmallen Weg runtergeheizt wird wenn Du dann vom Weg ab kommst hauts Dich auch um oder bist in der Wand.
> Gruß
> Andreas



Es ist definitiv die lange Treppe!!! 
Sie ist komplett abgedeckt.
dinablo


----------



## wogru (5. August 2010)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> oder er meint die Treppe die zur Straße runtergeht. Ich weiß laut neuen Streckenplan wird diese ja nicht mehr gefahren aber die neu Streckenführung war ja noch nicht in trockene Füsse ich kann mir nicht Vorstellen das unsere Treppe auch genannt T.......... auf ganzer Länge abgedeckt ist dadurch wird sie auch nicht sicherer weil dann mit vielhöheren Speed auf der relativen schmallen Weg runtergeheizt wird wenn Du dann vom Weg ab kommst hauts Dich auch um oder bist in der Wand.
> Gruß
> Andreas


Nicht in der Wand, in den Zuschauern die dort immer sitzen !! Also ich muss mir das vor Ort erst ansehen, aber schöner wird die Strecke dadurch bestimmt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (5. August 2010)

und die hat am meisten Spass gemacht


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2010)

Wie getz? Heisst das getz, das man da mit 40 Sachen runterbraten kann, um dann an der Rampe zu den Plätzen der Sektion D abzuheben???? Um da auch gleich einschlagen zu können???

Na super!

Wie albern alles...


----------



## Dumens100 (5. August 2010)

vergese aber nicht beim Absprung zu lächeln


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2010)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> vergese aber nicht beim Absprung zu lächeln



Zumindest schlag ich dann wohl bei einer Vereinskollegin ein 

Oh Mann....!


----------



## yellow-faggin (5. August 2010)

Hi,

also wenn das mit der Treppe stimmt, wirds eher gefährlicher als sicherer.
Ausserdem würde dadurch der Chickenway absolut unnützt. 
Und die Jungs in Sektor D müssen in regelmäßigen Abständen Leute oder Fahrräder vom Grill oder aus den Zelten pflücken...........

Schwachsinn sowas


----------



## usmith (5. August 2010)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> also wenn das mit der Treppe stimmt, wirds eher gefährlicher als sicherer.
> ...


Die deutliche Steigerung der Geschwindigkeit wäre dann ja nur das eine Problem, die erhöhte Bereitschaft dort zu überholen käme als zusätzliches Risiko noch hinzu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wie getz? Heisst das getz, das man da mit 40 Sachen runterbraten kann, um dann an der Rampe zu den Plätzen der Sektion D abzuheben???? Um da auch gleich einschlagen zu können???
> 
> Na super!
> 
> Wie albern alles...



Wenn das wahr ist, möchte ich nicht Veranstalter sein 
40 ging auch mit Stufen.

Ich schaue mir Freitag an, was der Chef gezaubert hat.
Jetzt motzen ändert auch nix!


----------



## schnautzer1 (5. August 2010)

Wenn Stefan die Treppe wirklich überbaut, sollte Er sich überlegen die komplette Passage, Anfahrt zur Treppe rauszunehmen, weil man hier nicht überholen kann und der einzige Reiz der Passage, die das Überholverbot gerechtfertigt hat, nicht mehr da ist. 

Stefan vieleicht führst Du die Strecke am Ende vom Damm ( oberhalb vom Steinhallenplatz ) entweder durch die Rinne die wir schon mal gefahren sind, oder danach, rechts runter dann unter Brücke her, LST gegenüber wieder rein dann nach dem ersten Klärbecken links, eine Runde um Bunkervorplatz, und dann wieder auf Deine Strecke mit den Unterführungen.

Ist so mein Vorschlag, aber auch wenn alles so bleibt freuen sich meine Jungs und ich auf das Rennen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Becci (5. August 2010)

schade dass es solche auflagen gibt 
sehe in der überbauung auch eher ein gefahrenpotenzial als wenn die reguläre treppe bestehen bleibt...


wie wärs denn dann eher, dass alle absteigen und den chickenway nehmen ? wenn die treppen raus muss......

ich seh ansonsten auch etliche (wahrscheinlich inkl. mir) im fahrerlager nach der tampe landen....dies hab ich letztes jahr auch schon bald einige mal geschafft.......


----------



## Hillseeker (5. August 2010)

Na, da lassen wir uns mal überraschen, was die Strecke sagt. Wäre aber Schade so ohne Treppe, wo doch grade unser Rookie im Team eifrig Treppenfahren geübt hat 

Wir werden mal sehen! Gleich Wohnmobil vollpacken und dann Morgen in der Frühe auf nach Duisburg. Ab Mittag sind wir dann auf der Piste!

Wir sehen uns!!!!!

Ach ja, wen es interessiert: Online-Berichterstattung ab Morgen auf unserer Internetseite http://www.hillseeker.de

Da gibts dann auch gleich Live und in Farbe die ersten Eindrücke von der Streckenführung!


----------



## British Bulldog (5. August 2010)

auf der dann ehem. Treppe führen die dann bestimmt noch ein Tempolimit ein,so 10km. könnte ich mir vorstellen .


----------



## Power-Valve (5. August 2010)

Hillseeker schrieb:


> ... Ab Mittag sind wir dann auf der Piste!



nix da... Training auf der Strecke ist am Freitag nur zw. 17 und 19 Uhr moeglich... Siehe FAQ....

...Lg
Uwe


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (5. August 2010)

Hm also am sinnvollsten wäre es für mich gewesen die Treppe komplett zu streichen und den Chickenway fahren zu lassen, statt die Treppe Kostenintensiv zu überbrücken. Selbst wenn die behördlichen Auflagen auf solche Maßnahmen verweisen hätte man die Treppe streichen können.... Versteh ich echt nicht, aber werde alles nehmen wie es kommt.

Denkt ihr mann kommt von Sektor U auf die Strecke rauf? Sonst müsste ich mich glatt beim Michael breitmachen...


----------



## exto (5. August 2010)

Auch wenn's zynisch klingt (isses auch):

Man kann Stefan und seiner Crew nur wünschen, dass nicht irgendwo in der Emscherstraße ein 104-jähriger seinem langjährigen Krebsleiden von Samstag auf Sonntag erliegt. Die zahlreichen psychotisch gestörten Mitglieder der deutschen Medienlandschaft würden ihrem überwiegend tumben Publikum auch daraus wieder einen Zusammenhang mit einer Duisburger Großveranstaltung zaubern...

Ich empfinde so 'ne Schei$$e als eine Verhöhnung der LP-Opfer!

Da sitzt die ganze sensationsgeile Bande und wartet mit zittrigen Händen auf irgend einen Zwischenfall, an dem sie ihre bohrende Lebenslangeweile lindern kann. Ekelhaft!


----------



## Dumens100 (5. August 2010)

ist vieleicht gar kein resultat der LP sondern der Stürze der lezten Jahre waren lztes Jahr ja reichlich auf der Treppe. Aber ich glaube nicht das die Treppe durch diese Aktion ungefährlicher ist eher noch gefährlicher wie auch schon öfters erwähnt


----------



## exto (5. August 2010)

Nur um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen (ich scheine in Letzter Zeit kein Händchen für sowas zu haben):

Ich finde die Tatsache, dass Medienvertreter bei der Stadtverwaltung schon im Vorfeld Sicherheitskonzepte anfordern und erst Recht die Intention die offensichtlich dahinter steht, ekelhaft. Was Stefan und seine Leute mit der Treppe machen, werden sie selbst am besten beurteilen, weil sie ja das gesammte Starterfeld dabei im Auge haben.

Das mir persönlich der komplette technische Anspruch bei 95% aller Rennen, die ich bisher gefahren bin zu luschig war und ist, tut da nix zur Sache. Ich komme ja nach DU nicht zum Trailjagen, sondern weil's auch so in der Summe n geiles Rennen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (5. August 2010)

Hey exto
woltest Du nicht schlafen damit Du Samstag wieder fit bist
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2010)

@Exto:
Samma, siehse ma zu dasse ins Bett komms *böseguck


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2010)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Hey exto
> woltest Du nicht schlafen damit Du Samstag wieder fit bist
> Gruß
> Andreas





Oh! Zwei Doofe.... ;-)


----------



## Mishima (5. August 2010)

Zitat exto:

Exakt - glänzend formuliert!

@aa..lll...eee
Ordner, Sicherheitskräfte (allein das Wort bei einem MTB Rennen) und Veranstalter werden mit Sicherheit unter Spannung stehen, alleine im Vorfeld durch das "Duisburg" Mediengetrampel - von daher sollte man dieses Jahr etwas ruhiger angehen lassen.


Allen Gute Reise & Gutes Rennen für alle Beteiligten


----------



## Pap (5. August 2010)

Wenn die Treppe eh nur eine Speedrampe ist und die Straßenquerung auch, wäre doch mal die Überlegung, ob man die Runde für das nächste Jahr nicht entgegen gesetzt fährt.
Strecke bleibt gleich, hat aber einen ganz anderen Karakter.
Treppe als Up-Hill oder als Tragepassage.


----------



## marcusge (5. August 2010)

Für alle die noch nicht da waren.
Die Treppe gestern gegen 20.00 Uhr


----------



## skyder (5. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen; 

seid so gut - und fangt nicht schon wieder - gleich an zu steinigen. Die Treppe ist nicht ohne Grund überbaut worden. Ihr könnt Euch sicher vorstellen, dass ich meine Mitarbeiter diesen kostspieligen Spass gerne erspart hätte - oder glaub wirklich jemand, dass wir das aus Fun machen? Was wir hier seit dem Unglück erleben - ist wirklich nicht spaßig - aber wir stellen uns der Herausfforderung gerne. Dafür brauchen wir aber auch etwas Verständnis - und ich erinnere an die "Wechselzone" zu Fuß - zuerst wurde ich geteert und gefedert - heute sind zumindest viele  - froh in einer sturzfreien Wechselzone zu fahren. Alle anderen 24h Rennen machen das inzwischen sogar ebenso...

Gruß
skyder


----------



## wogru (5. August 2010)

skyder schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen;
> 
> seid so gut - und fangt nicht schon wieder - gleich an zu steinigen. Die Treppe ist nicht ohne Grund überbaut worden. Ihr könnt Euch sicher vorstellen, dass ich meine Mitarbeiter diesen kostspieligen Spass gerne erspart hätte - oder glaub wirklich jemand, dass wir das aus Fun machen? Was wir hier seit dem Unglück erleben - ist wirklich nicht spaßig - aber wir stellen uns der Herausfforderung gerne. Dafür brauchen wir aber auch etwas Verständnis - und ich erinnere an die "Wechselzone" zu Fuß - zuerst wurde ich geteert und gefedert - heute sind zumindest viele  - froh in einer sturzfreien Wechselzone zu fahren. Alle anderen 24h Rennen machen das inzwischen sogar ebenso...
> 
> ...



Da muss ich Skyder Recht geben, in München mussten man dieses jahr auch zu Fuß wechseln, mit einem Unterscheid aber, die Deppen (!!!!) dort haben den Balken zur Wechselzone so blöd gelegt das man auch als Einzelstarter, der eigentlich durchfahren konnte, absteigen muss um sein bike drüber zu heben. 

@Skyder: Ihr habt vergessen die kleine obere Stahltreppe zu überbauen  (nicht ernst gemeinter Kommentar)

Den Vorschlag die Strecke anders rum zu fahren würde ich aber für 2011 wirklich mal in Betracht ziehen wenn die Treppe so bleibt.


----------



## mistermoo (5. August 2010)

marcusge schrieb:


> Für alle die noch nicht da waren.
> Die Treppe gestern gegen 20.00 Uhr



nach betrachtung der überbauung überlege ich gleich bessere reifen mitzunehmen, da bremsen einige sicherlich übermässig und bei dachlatten gibts dann so schöne splitter, plattentreppe als neuer name wäre anzudenken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (5. August 2010)

dann wirds auf dem Chicken Way wohl ziemlich voll


----------



## Mishima (5. August 2010)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> dann wirds auf dem Chicken Way wohl ziemlich voll



sprich den Namen nicht aus, sonst wird der noch von den Tierschutzbrigaden gesperrt.
MOTTO: Tierspiele beim MTB Rennen!

Die Treppe ist der Hammer!!!


----------



## runner3 (5. August 2010)

Finde die Fahrerlagereinteilung dieses Jahr nicht sooo dolle
Wir sind ein zweier Team und währen gerne in die Blöcke a-d untergekommen, um näher an der Strecke zu sein und uns von unserem Betreuerteam besser betreuen lassen zu können. Das nicht alle in diesen Bereich können ist mir klar. Auch das die Einzel Fahrer bevorzugt da rein kommen verstehe ich ja, aber nun sind auch diverse 4er und sogar 8er teams drin Und wir als zwéier Team am Arsch der Welt. Somit lohnt es sich ja schon fast garnicht mehr zurück zum Lager zu gehen, da der Kollege ja schon die erste Runde hinter sich hat bevor ich an unserem Lager bin. Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist in dem Bereich an der Strecke sogar das 8er Team Stadtwerke Duisburg. Na wenn das nicht ein Zufall ist...
Schade hatt die letzten Jahre bei der Lagervergabe einen besseren Eindruck. Mann kann es halt nicht allen recht machen, aber dann braucht mir auch keiner mehr erzählen das die Lager an der Strecke eher für die 1er bzw 2er sind!

So genug gejammert, wünsche allen ein schönes Rennen und nochmal Danke an Skyder an die Ausrichtung des Rennens trotz der neun und erschwerten Situation.


----------



## tedeschino (5. August 2010)

marcusge schrieb:


> Für alle die noch nicht da waren.
> Die Treppe gestern gegen 20.00 Uhr



Duisburg kann sicherlich nicht noch mehr negative Schlagzeilen gebrauchen, aber damit verliert das Rennen sein eigentliches Highlite.
Schade, aber ich kann es verstehen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. August 2010)

würde mich ja mal schwer interessieren, wie ein eventuelles dh-rennen, nach der leider sehr tragischen geschichte , jetzt in duisburg aussehen würde


----------



## s-works speci (5. August 2010)

das fahrerlager an der strecke ist heute schon um 19.00 uhr voll gewesen mit wohnmobile. also es gibt kein platz mehr an der strecke.
na da werden aber alle sauer sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (6. August 2010)

Mit unserem Lovemobile werden wir schon einen Platz finden


----------



## mistermoo (6. August 2010)

s-works speci schrieb:


> das fahrerlager an der strecke ist heute schon um 19.00 uhr voll gewesen mit wohnmobile. also es gibt kein platz mehr an der strecke.
> na da werden aber alle sauer sein.



da das fahrerlager aber erst ab freitag 10 uhr zu belagern ist laut zeitplan gehe ich mal davon aus dass dort noch aufgeräumt wird

es wird wie immer welche geben die sich nicht an vorgegebene sektoren meinen halten zu müssen

wenn der skyder mit seinem quad kommt dann wird das schon geklärt


----------



## wogru (6. August 2010)

mistermoo schrieb:


> da das fahrerlager aber erst ab freitag 10 uhr zu belagern ist laut zeitplan gehe ich mal davon aus dass dort noch aufgeräumt wird
> 
> es wird wie immer welche geben die sich nicht an vorgegebene sektoren meinen halten zu müssen
> 
> wenn der skyder mit seinem quad kommt dann wird das schon geklärt



Wenn es wie die letzten Jahre geklärt wird na dann gute Nacht !! Vielleicht sollte ich gleich auf den Parkplatz auf der anderen Seite der Emscher Str. gehen, dort geht die Strecke ja auch ein Stück vorbei, dann habe ich mein Auto ganz in der Nähe falls ich etwas brauche.


----------



## Gorth (6. August 2010)

Geht ein Rennrad mit 28er Reifen als 29er durch? Rennlenker sind erlaubt?

Baut doch bitte noch ein Fangnetz auf vor die Sektion D und stellt nen Sportografen davor, das gibt Bilder!


----------



## Mishima (6. August 2010)

Wo stehen den die Platzbelegungen - Ich find nichts!
Dachte es kommt über eine NSS Mail


----------



## usmith (6. August 2010)

Ist den bei jemanden der Eintrag im 'Wunschsektor' von den Skyder-Leuten geändert worden? - Wenn ja - dann ist es wohl weiterhin dieser Eintrag im Reiter 'Lager' ?!


----------



## Mishima (6. August 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Wenn es wie die letzten Jahre geklärt wird na dann gute Nacht !! Vielleicht sollte ich gleich auf den Parkplatz auf der anderen Seite der Emscher Str. gehen, dort geht die Strecke ja auch ein Stück vorbei, dann habe ich mein Auto ganz in der Nähe falls ich etwas brauche.



Da Ich diese Jahr kaum was beihabe, werde Ich das auch machen-keine Lust mich wieder mit diesen dreisten Deppen rumzu ärgern!
Sind eh wieder dieselben wie jedes Jahr!!!


----------



## mistermoo (6. August 2010)

Mishima schrieb:


> Da Ich diese Jahr kaum was beihabe, werde Ich das auch machen-keine Lust mich wieder mit diesen dreisten Deppen rumzu ärgern!
> Sind eh wieder dieselben wie jedes Jahr!!!



die skyder leute haben zeit bis samstag früh das zu klären und ich denke das wird auch geschehen, ansonsten würde eine platzvergabe adabsurdum geführt

wenn das nicht zu organisieren ist, dann kann ja für nen kleinen teil der orgakosten die gebühr nächstes jahr gesenkt werden


----------



## wogru (6. August 2010)

usmith schrieb:


> Ist den bei jemanden der Eintrag im 'Wunschsektor' von den Skyder-Leuten geändert worden? - Wenn ja - dann ist es wohl weiterhin dieser Eintrag im Reiter 'Lager' ?!



Bei mir stand in dem NSS-Teil bis Montag als zugewiesener Sektor D, jetzt steht dort mein Wunschsektor


----------



## wogru (6. August 2010)

gorth schrieb:


> geht ein rennrad mit 28er reifen als 29er durch? Rennlenker sind erlaubt?



nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-works speci (6. August 2010)

Bin sektor d als einzelstarter und habe nun da auch kein platz mehr an der strecke.
das ist wie im urlaub mit den liegen reservieren. die leute von skyder waren gestern ja da, da wird nicht mehr viel passieren. Als ich einen von den campern in sektor d gefragt habe was er hier macht sagte er nur blöd er habe reserviert. alles klar. jetzt kommen die einzelstarter nicht mal mehr an die strecke. das rote kreuz hat auch ein riesiges feldlazerret direckt an der strecke aufgebaut. na das kann ja lustig werden.
wünsche allen ein sturzfreies wochenende. und trotzdem  viel spass


----------



## Mishima (6. August 2010)

mistermoo schrieb:


> die skyder leute haben zeit bis samstag früh das zu klären und ich denke das wird auch geschehen, ansonsten würde eine platzvergabe adabsurdum geführt
> 
> IST ja immer geklärt- nur halten muss man sich daran!!
> Skyders haben mit Sicherheit anderes Samstag morgen zu tun, als sich wieder Narrenkappen zu verteilen!
> ...


----------



## marcusge (6. August 2010)

Das "Feldlazarett" ist glaube ich das Fahrerlager des MTBvD


----------



## wogru (6. August 2010)

s-works speci schrieb:


> Bin sektor d als einzelstarter und habe nun da auch kein platz mehr an der strecke.
> das ist wie im urlaub mit den liegen reservieren. die leute von skyder waren gestern ja da, da wird nicht mehr viel passieren. Als ich einen von den campern in sektor d gefragt habe was er hier macht sagte er nur blöd er habe reserviert. alles klar. jetzt kommen die einzelstarter nicht mal mehr an die strecke. das rote kreuz hat auch ein riesiges feldlazerret direckt an der strecke aufgebaut. na das kann ja lustig werden.
> wünsche allen ein sturzfreies wochenende. und trotzdem  viel spass



Wenn ich das so lese ... wenn mir der Platz zu voll ist, ich keinen anderen adäquaten zugewiesen bekomme ... dann fahre ich wieder nach Hause.


----------



## Mishima (6. August 2010)

Kann gut sein-die haben mir auch letztes Jahr meinen Platz  weggenommen, hatten Autos und Hänger bei und alles vollgeparkt - und hatten reserviert!!!!

Das Zelt stand sogar längs, bringt richtig platz!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mishima (6. August 2010)

@wogru

dann legen wir unsere Plätze zusammen, Ich hab eh nur Auto bei, kein Zelt. 
Wann bist Du vor Ort - Ich werde erst morgen 9:00 Uhr da sein!

A bleibt A und wird auch nicht gebrochen!!


----------



## wogru (6. August 2010)

Mishima schrieb:


> @wogru
> 
> dann legen wir unsere Plätze zusammen, Ich hab eh nur Auto bei, kein Zelt.
> Wann bist Du vor Ort - Ich werde erst morgen 9:00 Uhr da sein!
> ...



Wollte morgen gegen 8 Uhr losfahren, dann wäre ich, falls es keinen großartigen Stau gibt, auch gegen 9 Uhr da. Dneke aber das es Probleme gibt auf das Gelände zu kommen..
Bei mir sieht es wie bei dir aus, nur Auto, kein Zelt !! Als Einzelstarter habe ich eh nicht an schlafen gedacht, falls es mich doch überkommt muss der Beifahrersitz reichen.


----------



## Unrest (6. August 2010)

Cool, dann kann ich gleich 2 Konkurrenten mit *einem* Giftmord ausschalten.
Und das auch noch in meinem Lagersektor. Ist das fein!


----------



## Mishima (6. August 2010)

VADE RETRO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (6. August 2010)

@Wolfgang und Georg: Kommt mal zum Sektor A. Ich stehe direkt am Klärbecken und hab n kleinen Geheimtip ausgekundschaftet


----------



## apoptygma (6. August 2010)

exto schrieb:


> @Wolfgang und Georg: Kommt mal zum Sektor A. Ich stehe direkt am Klärbecken und hab n kleinen Geheimtip ausgekundschaftet



Wie geht es dir????


----------



## wogru (6. August 2010)

exto schrieb:


> @Wolfgang und Georg: Kommt mal zum Sektor A. Ich stehe direkt am Klärbecken und hab n kleinen Geheimtip ausgekundschaftet



Danke für das Angebot, werde ich wahrscheinlich annehmen. 
Aber erst einmal rumstänkern !!


----------



## zonuk (6. August 2010)

@wogru
ich bin heut nachmittag auch vor ort...hab ein zelt u pavilion mit und wenn du magst kannst du deine klamotten mit reinlegen. bin "normalerweise" im sektor A aber das scheint ja wohl nicht mehr zu funzen. mal sehen wo sie mich unterbringen...
viell. sollten alle einzelstarter gesammelt zum race-office gehen und nachfragen warum denn A,B und C schon belegt sind!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (6. August 2010)

marcusge schrieb:


> Das "Feldlazarett" ist glaube ich das Fahrerlager des MTBvD



hey, die haben bestimmt auch einen einzelfahrer dabei.
was regst du dich denn so auf?

sollen diese elitären teams etwa ihr lager an zwei pläzten aufbauen? halllooooo?
manche leute haben vorstellungen ... 




pure ironie!


----------



## md-hammer (6. August 2010)

runner3 schrieb:


> Finde die Fahrerlagereinteilung dieses Jahr nicht sooo dolle
> Wir sind ein zweier Team und währen gerne in die Blöcke a-d untergekommen, um näher an der Strecke zu sein und uns von unserem Betreuerteam besser betreuen lassen zu können. Das nicht alle in diesen Bereich können ist mir klar. Auch das die Einzel Fahrer bevorzugt da rein kommen verstehe ich ja, aber nun sind auch diverse 4er und sogar 8er teams drin Und wir als zwéier Team am Arsch der Welt. Somit lohnt es sich ja schon fast garnicht mehr zurück zum Lager zu gehen, da der Kollege ja schon die erste Runde hinter sich hat bevor ich an unserem Lager bin. Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist in dem Bereich an der Strecke sogar das 8er Team Stadtwerke Duisburg. Na wenn das nicht ein Zufall ist...
> Schade hatt die letzten Jahre bei der Lagervergabe einen besseren Eindruck. Mann kann es halt nicht allen recht machen, aber dann braucht mir auch keiner mehr erzählen das die Lager an der Strecke eher für die 1er bzw 2er sind!
> 
> So genug gejammert, wünsche allen ein schönes Rennen und nochmal Danke an Skyder an die Ausrichtung des Rennens trotz der neun und erschwerten Situation.



So ist das nun einmal das man als Hauptsponsor. Da hat man gewisse Privilegien. Und eine davon ist, das wir sogar mit 2 achter Teams dort stehen. Ist natürlich blöde für euch. Verstehe ich. Aber macht einfach das Beste draus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (6. August 2010)

zonuk schrieb:


> @wogru
> ich bin heut nachmittag auch vor ort...hab ein zelt u pavilion mit und wenn du magst kannst du deine klamotten mit reinlegen. bin "normalerweise" im sektor A aber das scheint ja wohl nicht mehr zu funzen. mal sehen wo sie mich unterbringen...
> viell. sollten alle einzelstarter gesammelt zum race-office gehen und nachfragen warum denn A,B und C schon belegt sind!!!



Wie gesagt, ich komme erst morgen !! Ein Problem irgendwo unter zu kommen habe ich ja nicht, kenne beim Rennen genug Leute die sich angeboten haben mich aufzunehmen und Freunde haben ihr Lager in Sektor U (?) aufgeschlagen. Mein Problem als Einzelstarter ohne Betreuung ist halt Klamottenwechsel und für die Nacht das Licht holen (nein, ich schleppe nicht alles 24h mit mir rum !!), ich will nicht stundenlang unterwegs sein um mein Auto zu erreichen.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. August 2010)

mal was von einer anderen seite:


> Der Verein nimmt mit insgesamt 32 Startplätzen (*4x1er, 2x2er, 4x4er, 1x8er*) in Duisburg teil. Wir haben unser gemeinsames Fahrerlager im *Sektor C* und sind ab Freitag Nachmittag dort anzutreffen. ....


----------



## Twenty-1 (6. August 2010)

ich hab durch zufall grade das hier zum thema t***treppe gefunden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachm...8&d=1281031733

ist das wirklich ernst gemeint??? ich glaub, ich nehm dann mein rennrad mit und lasse das mtb zu hause...


----------



## wogru (6. August 2010)

ja, das ist ernst gemeint !! Dazu hat Skyder auf Seite 27 oder 28 auch etwas geschrieben. 

Rennrad habe ich ausdrücklich verboten !!


----------



## Berrrnd (6. August 2010)

die treppe ist überbaut, richtig!

skyder gibt 1,2 seiten vorher auch ein statement dazu.


----------



## apoptygma (6. August 2010)

md-hammer schrieb:


> So ist das nun einmal das man als Hauptsponsor. Da hat man gewisse Privilegien. Und eine davon ist, das wir sogar mit 2 achter Teams dort stehen. Ist natürlich blöde für euch. Verstehe ich. Aber macht einfach das Beste draus.



Ist ein wenig schade, aber vielleicht kommts auch nur so rüber...also das überhebliche in Deinem Post.

Macht aber nix.

Meine Meinung, und die ist da ganz klar, einen Einzelfahrer oder 2er Teams, die allein ohne Team da sind, vielleicht an den A.rsch der Heide zu platzieren, oder denen die Plätze an der Strecke streitig zu machen, geht gar nicht. Punkt!

Mir ist das Wumpe wo ich stehe (wir haben für 3 Teams hoffentlich noch genug Platz in Sektor OL)


----------



## zonuk (6. August 2010)

wenn alle sich an die ihnen zugesagten sektoren halten sollte es ja auch keine probleme geben. skyder hat sich ja sicher was dabei gedacht...nur wenn die "wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst" schiene gefahren wird kann man sich das ganze auch sparen. man kann ja über münchen sagen was man will...aber dort gibt es nicht so ein drunter und drüber mit den stellplätzen...


----------



## apoptygma (6. August 2010)

zonuk schrieb:


> wenn alle sich an die ihnen zugesagten sektoren halten sollte es ja auch keine probleme geben. skyder hat sich ja sicher was dabei gedacht...nur wenn die "wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst" schiene gefahren wird kann man sich das ganze auch sparen. man kann ja über münchen sagen was man will...aber dort gibt es nicht so ein drunter und drüber mit den stellplätzen...



Na ja, unsere Aufbauer haben da auch schon das Messer zwischen den Zähnen nachdem die das hier gelesen habe und sind grad aufm Weg. Ich habe auch gesagt....Theater machen is nicht. Isses auch nicht wert.

Wenn es eben Vollassis gibt, die meinen, gegen die Regeln spielen zu müssen, kann man sich über deren Status als Sportskameraden selbst ein Bild machen. Da kommt nämlich dann auch nicht viel bei rum. Abgerechnet wird auf der Strecke, und die, die am meisten blähen, haben das wenigste drauf, so einfach ist das 

Aber wie im richtigen Leben haste da immer welche von.


----------



## exto (6. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wie geht es dir????



Deutlich besser. Ich denke zwar, dass ich den Top 10 Traum schon jetzt sowas von begraben kann, aber Spass hab ich jetzt schon. 

In der Sonne sitzen und Fachsimpeln. Allein dafür fahren andere schon meilenweit


----------



## md-hammer (6. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ist ein wenig schade, aber vielleicht kommts auch nur so rüber...also das überhebliche in Deinem Post.
> 
> Macht aber nix.
> 
> ...


Das hat mit überheblichkeit nichts zu tun.
Vielleicht ist es falsch rübergekommen. Aber unsere Firma zahlt sehr sehr viel Geld für dieses Event. Da ist es doch normal das man auch einige Vorteile hat oder sehe ich das falsch? Vor jahren als Focus noch Sponsor war haben sie auch mit zig Teams an der Strecke gestanden. Und keinen hats gekratzt. Möchte nicht wissen wie groß das Geschrei wäre ohne Strom und Wasser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zonuk (6. August 2010)

da hast du natürlich recht...streß muss ich nicht haben...aber irgendwie ärgert es dann doch ein wenig...

man sieht sich auf der strecke....


----------



## wogru (6. August 2010)

Mir geht es hier nicht um Sponsoren-Teams !! Ich finde es ärgerlich wenn Teams, die einen anderen Sektor zugewisen bekommen einfach früher anreisen und sich dann da hin stellen wo sie nichts zu suchen haben. 

In München war ein Fahrerlager in der Eventhalle, dort hat man den Boden für die einzelnen Teams markiert, das ging ganz gut !!


----------



## schlagamel (6. August 2010)

München war was die Lager angeht super organisiert. Im Olympiastadion waren auf dem Rasen alle Parzellen mit Kreidebahnen markiert und nummeriert: Da gab es nichts zum Diskutieren


----------



## wogru (6. August 2010)

schlagamel schrieb:


> München war was die Lager angeht super organisiert. Im Olympiastadion waren auf dem Rasen alle Parzellen mit Kreidebahnen markiert und nummeriert: Da gab es nichts zum Diskutieren



So war es in der Eventhalle auch, Die Bereiche mit Klebeband markiert und Teamname bzw. Anmeldenummer auf dem Boden befestigt. Fluchtwege wurden freigehalten und überhaupt kein Streß wegen dem Platz.

Wenn München einiges von Skyder lernen kann, dies bezüglich kann man von SOG-Event was lernen.


----------



## md-hammer (6. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Na ja, unsere Aufbauer haben da auch schon das Messer zwischen den Zähnen nachdem die das hier gelesen habe und sind grad aufm Weg. Ich habe auch gesagt....Theater machen is nicht. Isses auch nicht wert.
> 
> Wenn es eben Vollassis gibt, die meinen, gegen die Regeln spielen zu müssen, kann man sich über deren Status als Sportskameraden selbst ein Bild machen. Da kommt nämlich dann auch nicht viel bei rum. Abgerechnet wird auf der Strecke, und die, die am meisten blähen, haben das wenigste drauf, so einfach ist das
> 
> Aber wie im richtigen Leben haste da immer welche von.



Die Diskussion über die Standplätze wird langsam ein bisschen flach wie man anhand von solchen Worten wie "VOLLASSIS" sieht. Ich fahre seit 2004 bei diesem Rennen mit und habe noch nie einen Vollasi dort gesehen. Aber vielleicht können wir uns ja mal treffen und du zeigst mir welche.


----------



## apoptygma (6. August 2010)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Das hat mit überheblichkeit nichts zu tun.
> Vielleicht ist es falsch rübergekommen. Aber unsere Firma zahlt sehr sehr viel Geld für dieses Event. Da ist es doch normal das man auch einige Vorteile hat oder sehe ich das falsch? Vor jahren als Focus noch Sponsor war haben sie auch mit zig Teams an der Strecke gestanden. Und keinen hats gekratzt. Möchte nicht wissen wie groß das Geschrei wäre ohne Strom und Wasser.



Ich könnte getz sagen....wer finanziert denn u.a. die Stadtwerke?  ;-)

Aber is schon ok. Ich wollt ansich hier auch keine Diskussion vom Stapel fackeln. 

Wir sehen uns morgen


----------



## apoptygma (6. August 2010)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Die Diskussion über die Standplätze wird langsam ein bisschen flach wie man anhand von solchen Worten wie "VOLLASSIS" sieht. Ich fahre seit 2004 bei diesem Rennen mit und habe noch nie einen Vollasi dort gesehen. Aber vielleicht können wir uns ja mal treffen und du zeigst mir welche.



Du, da brauch ich nur auf der Strecke zu sein. Da hab ich Minimum pro Runde einen. Aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu pingelig, was Anstand und Regeln angeht.


----------



## md-hammer (6. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich könnte getz sagen....wer finanziert denn u.a. die Stadtwerke?  ;-)
> 
> Aber is schon ok. Ich wollt ansich hier auch keine Diskussion vom Stapel fackeln.
> 
> Wir sehen uns morgen



Wer zwingt denn die Stadtwerke das Event auszurichten ????????
Richtig. Keiner. Aber anstatt froh zu sein das überhaupt noch einen müden
Cent in eine Radsportveranstaltung steckt wird gemosert. 
Ich könnte kotzen.


----------



## apoptygma (6. August 2010)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Wer zwingt denn die Stadtwerke das Event auszurichten ????????
> Richtig. Keiner. Aber anstatt froh zu sein das überhaupt noch einen müden
> Cent in eine Radsportveranstaltung steckt wird gemosert.
> Ich könnte kotzen.



Was gehst Du denn jetzt so steil? Bleib doch ruhig.

Ich bezieh doch auch noch meinen Strom über die Stadtwerke hier in Hagen, obwohl die viel zu teuer sind. Nenns Lokalpatriotismus 

Also beruhig Dich getz wieder, die Tante meints echt nicht böse.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md-hammer (6. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Was gehst Du denn jetzt so steil? Bleib doch ruhig.
> 
> Ich bezieh doch auch noch meinen Strom über die Stadtwerke hier in Hagen, obwohl die viel zu teuer sind. Nenns Lokalpatriotismus
> 
> Also beruhig Dich getz wieder, die Tante meints echt nicht böse.....



Ok. Bin wieder runter. Bis heute mittag


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (6. August 2010)

.... Mann habt ihr ne Sorgen...  Wenn jemand in euren Sektor steht dann verklagt ihm doch einfach. Neben euren Multifunktionslenkrad, habt ihr doch sicher eine Rechtschutzversicherung.  Am schnellsten lassen sich die Störenfriede allerdings mit der Polizei oder einer geschmierten Türkenbande vertreiben.  Falls mann doch wieder spüren möchte wie es ist zu leben, kann man denen auch selber auf die Augen hauen.

@Wogu: In U Steht der MTB-RheinBerg, kommm mal ruhig vorbei. Schön ruhig gelegen und ca 20 meter zur Strecke.


----------



## wogru (6. August 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> .... Mann habt ihr ne Sorgen...  Wenn jemand in euren Sektor steht dann verklagt ihm doch einfach. Neben euren Multifunktionslenkrad, habt ihr doch sicher eine Rechtschutzversicherung.  Am schnellsten lassen sich die Störenfriede allerdings mit der Polizei oder einer geschmierten Türkenbande vertreiben.  Falls mann doch wieder spüren möchte wie es ist zu leben, kann man denen auch selber auf die Augen hauen.



Auf die Türken kann man sich doch nicht verlassen, die kommen zu einer Schießerei mit dem Messer


----------



## Mishima (6. August 2010)

Sponsor etc. ist Quatsch!

Ich zahle ja auch und mir ist der Platz zugewiesen (ist wie im Reihenhaus oder an Behindertenplätzen, darf man auch nicht). WIR bezahlen ja die Miete für das auch Grundstück mit!

Es gibt auch Leute die wegen verschiedener Gründe, Arbeit oder Familie erst später anreisen können - und die sollten sich schon darauf verlassen dürfen, das der Platz der reserviert & bezahlt ist auch frei bleibt!!

So einfach ist das!!

Der jetzt keinen mehr hat, geht wohin er will/muss und beschneidet jemand anderen!


----------



## Mishima (6. August 2010)

exto schrieb:


> In der Sonne sitzen und Fachsimpeln. Allein dafür fahren andere schon meilenweit



Das wird wie es aussieht klappen!

@exto

Ich hab max mein Rad bei evt. Kühlbox - ich darf ja eigentlich nicht heizen, daher dieses Jahr kein Aufwand = wenig Platz!

werden uns schon alle über den Weg laufen/fahren


----------



## Dumens100 (6. August 2010)

bin mal gespannt ob die Treppenabdeckung das heutige Training überleben wird ist schon ein wenig wackelig und wann es die ersten platten gigt wegen den Kanthölzern ist auch nur eine Frage der Zeit meine Meinung ist immer noch wer sich dort langmacht wird sich glaube ich mehr verletzen als ohne Abdeckung.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (6. August 2010)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt ob die Treppenabdeckung das heutige Training überleben wird ist schon ein wenig wackelig und wann es die ersten platten gigt wegen den Kanthölzern ist auch nur eine Frage der Zeit meine Meinung ist immer noch wer sich dort langmacht wird sich glaube ich mehr verletzen als ohne Abdeckung.
> Gruß
> Andreas



Jup, habe auch bereits die erste Meldung von meinen Jungs vonner Strecke. Einheitliche Meinung. Da wird der Chickenway gelaufen, denn in die Gefahr laufen wir nicht, uns die Reifen aufzuschlitzen.

Werd dann also meine Tourenschuhe mitnehmen, die sind bequemer was das Laufen angeht.


----------



## Mishima (6. August 2010)

was das wohl noch gibt!


----------



## Dumens100 (6. August 2010)

Stau auf dem Chickenway


----------



## wogru (6. August 2010)

Wenn es wirklich so ist kann ich mir vorstellen das wir den Chickenway fahren dürfen und die Rampe gelaufen werden muss.

Oder Skyder baut das morgen wieder ab wenn er den Zustand der Rampe nach einem Tag sieht.


----------



## Mishima (6. August 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich so ist kann ich mir vorstellen das wir den Chickenway fahren dürfen und die Rampe gelaufen werden muss.




DIE Treppe der Albträume lol:nachts in den Träumen - Ich muss Sie fahren, NEIN -nicht den Chicken Way, Laßt mich) - geistert wieder durch die Köpfe!!!




Wie ist das Wetter vor Ort?


----------



## skaster (6. August 2010)

sonnig, 23°C.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Mishima (6. August 2010)

Danke!!


----------



## Jäggi (6. August 2010)

Sicherheit hin oder her - ich glaube mit dem Überbau der Treppe hat Skyder sich und uns in dieser Hinsicht keinen Gefallen getan. Ich würde drauf wetten, dass da mehr passiert als auf der Originaltreppe, da sind alle mehr oder weniger vorsichtig gefahren. Jetzt aber kann man von oben nach unten durchschießen - um gegenüber schön einzuschlagen. Ich wette weiterhin, dass der Abschnitt früher oder später gesperrt wird und nur noch der Chickenway genutzt werden darf.


----------



## derpaul (6. August 2010)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> ich hab durch zufall grade das hier zum thema t***treppe gefunden:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachm...8&d=1281031733
> 
> ist das wirklich ernst gemeint??? ich glaub, ich nehm dann mein rennrad mit und lasse das mtb zu hause...



alter schwede. wat schwul


----------



## skaster (6. August 2010)

Jäggi schrieb:


> Sicherheit hin oder her - ich glaube mit dem Überbau der Treppe hat Skyder sich und uns in dieser Hinsicht keinen Gefallen getan. Ich würde drauf wetten, dass da mehr passiert als auf der Originaltreppe, da sind alle mehr oder weniger vorsichtig gefahren. Jetzt aber kann man von oben nach unten durchschießen - um gegenüber schön einzuschlagen. Ich wette weiterhin, dass der Abschnitt früher oder später gesperrt wird und nur noch der Chickenway genutzt werden darf.


Durchschießen ging doch auch mit der Treppe, OK, ich hab nur "laufen gelassen", es gab aber immer schon Sportsfreunde die auf dem großen Blatt mitgekurbelt haben. Die Konstruktion macht mir aber trotzdem Sorgen, mal sehen, wann sich die ersten Dachlatten auflösen und die Spaxschrauben freigeben, mit aufgeschlitzem Vorderrad wird die Abfahrt dann nicht unbedingt sicherer.

Ich denke aber, dass Skyder nicht der Hauptverantwortliche für den Überbau ist, da werden wohl andere Stellen ihre Hände im Spiel gehabt haben. Den Vorschlag auf diese Passage gänzlich zu verzichten würde ich an Skyders Stelle wirklich überdenken, denn wie mein Vorschreiber schon trefflich bemerkte, hat man das Überholverbot vor und auf der Treppe ja nur FÜR die Treppe hingenommen, ohne diese ist die Streckenführung daher eigentlich sinnlos.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speichennippel (7. August 2010)

Es ist wie es ist, die Bedingungen sind für alle gleich. Jetzt habe ich umsonst Treppen geübt, egal.
Letztes Jahr tat es nach dem 30 mal da runter rappeln weh. Ist jetzt ein Schmerzpunkt weniger, auch nicht schlecht.
Nachmittags können es bis 27° werden , das Wetter bessert sich aber in der Nacht, es soll sogar regnen .

Ich wünsche uns allen viel Spaß und Hals und Rahmenbruch


----------



## BjöRRn (7. August 2010)

Bin eben die Runde im "zügigen" Tempo gefahren... 

Voll geil 


...wollt ich mal mitteilen..  Tschakka


----------



## der-Schieber (7. August 2010)

*moin ihr Starter, da wir leider 3min zuspät im Netz waren und Dauerstarter bei den 24Std von Duisburg waren ...können wir jetzt noch Plätze hier im Netz kaufen :-(
wie gesagt auf den Schwarzmarkt für viel Geld.......

Also brauchten wir eine Idee trotzdem nach Duisburg zukommen...und DANKE an den Überbau der Treppe.. war machenn jetzt auch Geschäft..haben 500 DH Schläuche gekauft und werden sie nach der Treppe zum überhöhten Preis anbieten...
Wer glaubt den das die Latten 24 Std.halten ??? Und was passiert wenn es regnet ??

Also allen viel Glück und viel Spaß..
bis später...
der Typ mit den Ersatzschläuchen, schreiben auch an oder EC-Karte 
der Luddi
*


----------



## Christer (7. August 2010)

Hallo, 

dank Netbook und UMTS Stick kann man ja heute überall ins Internet gehen. Sogar im Landschaftspark.

Ich muss wirklich mal den Live Blog des MTBvD loben. 
http://mtbvd-racing.de/24h-duisburg/

Immer wieder aktuell. Sogar mit vielen aktuellen Fotos. 

Super gemacht. 


Schade das http://www.goodride.tv/ seinen letzten live Bericht nicht als Stream oder Download online stellt. Da nicht jeder immer ganz genau zu den live Bericht Zeiten vor dem Rechner sitzt, ist das Ganze nicht so interessant. 


Gruß

SR


----------



## Mishima (7. August 2010)

erste Bilder-


Und es staubt!!!


----------



## Floyd0707 (7. August 2010)

Aktueller Zwischenstand von Duisburg 24h....Einfach mega....2400Fotos  schon..werden alle auf eine Inet Seite geladen..raussuchen müsst ihr  euch sie selbst


----------



## Mishima (8. August 2010)

Gestern zum ersten mal als Zuschauer-hat auch Spass gemacht bei den AC/DC Halunken.

Ich glaube so hat es dort noch nie gestaubt!

Chapou´ an alle Fahrer!
Hardcore für Solo, sahen ja teilweise nach 3 Std schon schlimm aus


----------



## Honigblume (8. August 2010)

2400 Bilder hab ich nicht, aber nach der Sichtung meiner Bilder kann ich sagen, daß doch etliche gut geworden sind


----------



## eminem7905 (8. August 2010)

rennen bis 10 uhr unterbrochen, wegen der paar tropfen, aber sicherheiz geht derzeit in der stadt vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (8. August 2010)

rennabbruch!


----------



## eminem7905 (8. August 2010)

ja habe es gerade mitbekommen, es muß ja bei euch in duisburg land unter sein, wenn es gar zum rennabbruch kommt.


----------



## Mishima (8. August 2010)

Wie jetzt - ganz???????????

Ist das heftig am Schütten oder gab es trotz allem Stürze!
Letztes Jahr hat es doch richtig geregnet die letzten 2 Std, und da wurde eine Passage rausgenommen, aber Abbruch  

Jetzt aber mit allen Mitteln- Quo Vadis, Duisburg 

Es ist doch alles von Seiten der Veranstalter schon gemacht worden um zu "entschärfen". 
Ist der Auto und Zugverkehr auch ausgesetzt worden, das Schützenfest unterbrochen und das Besteigen der Anlage von Fussgängern verboten worden?


Schade für die Leute die durch fahren wollten (und es geschafft hätten).

@Fotografen
 wo gibt es die bunten Bilder zu sehen?


----------



## eminem7905 (8. August 2010)

Mishima schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr hat es doch richtig geregnet die letzten 2 Std, und da wurde eine Passage rausgenommen, aber Abbruch



die haben wahrscheinlich dieses jahr die passagen rausgenommen die zu gefählich wurden 1 passage mit etwa 7km 

aber mom. sind es nur spekulationen, mal abwarten bis die ersten vor orter ins forum was schreiben


----------



## Berrrnd (8. August 2010)

keine spekulation!

oder warum sollte der mtbvd falsche infos im blog veröffentlichen?


----------



## eminem7905 (8. August 2010)

ja aber es ist ne spekulation, weshalb das rennen abgebrochen wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (8. August 2010)

_Die 24h von Duisburg 2010 wurden wegen unbefahrbarkeit der Strecke nach etwas mehr als 20 Rennstunden abgebrochen._

so steht es geschrieben wenn man die Ergebnisse anklickt

Glückwunsch an Klaus für den 2. Platz in der Singlewertung.


----------



## eminem7905 (8. August 2010)

.


----------



## eminem7905 (8. August 2010)

hier das video vom rennabbruch

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twgkkHPjZtY"]YouTube- âªBekanntgabe des Rennabbruch der 24h Duisburg 2010â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Mishima (8. August 2010)

Was jetzt - bin heute nacht um 1:00 nach Haus, hat es denn so stark geregnet (Aufklärung bitte von vor Ort)!


In Lofer wurde ja auch verkürzt, aber doch nicht abgebrochen, oder!

Man will sicherlich auch keine Zwischnefälle, verständlich - sonst ist Duisburg 24H irgendwann Geschichte 


Gute Heimreise Euch allen ( heute nacht 2 schwere Unfälle mit Feuerwehr auf der A2 gesehen- also despassio).


----------



## wogru (8. August 2010)

Ist schon gut das man das Rennen nicht mehr gestartet hat, viele haben um 10 Uhr angefangen abzubauen und die Bikes einzupacken, ich auch.

Komischerweise habe ich während der rennunterbrechung mehr Blaulicht gesehen als während des Rennens. Gibt es überhaupt Info wie viele es diesmal erwischt hat und wo ?? Wäre ja ganz interessant zu erfahren ob es an der überbauten Treppe zu Unfällen gekommen ist.

So, jeztt gehe ich schlafen !!


----------



## Eikoor (8. August 2010)

Mishima schrieb:


> Was jetzt - bin heute nacht um 1:00 nach Haus, hat es denn so stark geregnet (Aufklärung bitte von vor Ort)!



also in Sektor T hats das: irgendwann rief jemand, dass das Wasser von unten durchs Zelt drückt. Da bin ich wach geworden, guck auf den Boden, und seh all meine Sachen in ner Pfütze schwimmen. Draussen war so ein Regenauffangbecken (ca. 5m*5m), das lief über wie ne Badewanne. Von da lief das Wasser erst durch ein paar unserer Bikes (jetzt schön sauber) und dann quer über den Platz und stand bis hin zu den Duschen teilweise knöcheltief. Später hab ich dann in Sektor F gesehen, wie sich ein paar Freaks bis zu den Knöcheln im Wasser stehend damit vergnügten, ihren Grill wieder an zu werfen.


----------



## apoptygma (8. August 2010)

Die Entscheidung geht absolut in Ordnung.

Das war nur noch ätzend.

Aber...Platz 43 in der 8er Männer-Konkurenz, mit 2 Frauen am Start 

159 Overall, und das ich in diesem Jahr sogar besseren "Bestzeiten" als 2 weitere Männer ausm Team hatte, war ne Überraschung ansich. 

Ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Jäggi (8. August 2010)

Ich hatte das Vergnügen die letzten drei Rennrunden live auf der Strecke mitzuerleben. Es hat zunächst gewittern verbunden mit heftigsten Regenfällen. Nach 500m kam mir das Wasser aus den Schuhen. Auf der gesamte Piste haben sich riesige Pfützen gebildet, man könnte auch sagen, die Piste WAR eine einzige Pfütze. Zum Beispiel stand die Zufahrt zur Treppe auf der gesamten Strecke komplett unter Wasser - war schon heftig und der Abbruch war dann auch gerechtfertigt, da die Streck wirklich unfahrbar wurde.
Übrigens war der Überbau sehr gut fahrbar und keine einzige Latte hat sich gelöst - die Wette hätte ich verloren...


----------



## apoptygma (8. August 2010)

Jäggi schrieb:


> Übrigens war der Überbau sehr gut fahrbar und keine einzige Latte hat sich gelöst - die Wette hätte ich verloren...



Ich auch . Gut gemacht Skyder


----------



## r19andre (8. August 2010)

Mahlzeit,

wir fanden den Rennabruch auch nachvollziehbar da einige Streckenabschnitte nicht mehr zu erkennen waren.
Hier mal ein paar Impressionen von unserem sehr belächelten Platz nach dem Stundenlangen Dauerregen.









umziehen war hier nicht mehr möglich 





unser Wall of Water Eingang





aber sonst war es eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltunf und auch wir hätten nicht gedacht, das die Latten das aushalten

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (8. August 2010)

Dazu möchte ich sagen, das im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr die Toiletten wesentlich besser in Schuss waren, die Nudeln um Längen besser und auch die Streckenverpflegung super war (Kaffee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! in der Nacht.


----------



## Mishima (8. August 2010)

Dacor !!

Das ist VOLLKOMMEN ok.- Heftige Bilder im Zelt Saloon 

Da muss ich Abitte leisten, aber ich sehe schon - spülen, reinigen = alles in einem Abwasch !

Schönen Sonntag auf dem (trockenen) Sofa


----------



## der-Schieber (8. August 2010)

Jäggi schrieb:


> Übrigens war der Überbau sehr gut fahrbar und keine einzige Latte hat sich gelöst - die Wette hätte ich verloren...



und was mache ich nun mit meinen DH Schläuchen
Haut ab an die Orga...
jetzt müssen sie es nur schaffen den Server so hinzubekommen das wir auch malwieder starten können...
allen viel Spaß mit der Wäsche


----------



## lone_wolf (8. August 2010)

Mal wieder eine tolle Veranstaltung von skyder Diesmal das gewohnt hohe Niveau der letzten Veranstaltungen noch übertroffen. 
Die überbaute Treppe war dann doch nicht so langweilig wie befürchtet (sportograf wird das mit dem Grinsen der Fahrer auf den Fotos bestätigen...), super nette Betreuung der Solofahrer am Verpflegungsstand und dank der Ansage bei der Fahrerbesprechung ein so angenehmer Umgang miteinander im Rennen, wie ich ihn bisher nicht erlebt habe (lag vielleicht auch an meinem gelben Zettel auf dem Rücken...). 
Dass mein Rennen um 20:11 Uhr aufgrund von Augenproblemen zu Ende war, hatte nichts mit der Veranstaltung zu tun. Bis dahin habe ich jede meiner Runden genossen.

Vielen Dank an skyder und team sowie @all für die tolle Atmospäre und fairen Umgang miteinander.


----------



## Unrest (8. August 2010)

Auauauauauaua. Auaauaarsch.
Ich werde mir schnellstmöglich viele viele neue Hosen besorgen und die Vereinsputzlumpen meistbietend verkaufen. 
Die Magura-Hose war gute 9h lang top, die Aylienz Hose nicht mal 30 Minuten.

Fazit nach 34 Runden und Platz 32 Single m:
Ich habe viel gelernt, was meinen Körper und solche Rennen angeht.
Ich habe gesehen, dass überholende Biker auf ein Mal im Rollstuhl sitzen und in der beleuchteten Durchfahrt nach dem Schotterplatz saufende und kiffende Jugendliche sitzen können..
Der auf diese Halluzinationen folgende Sekundenschlaf hat gezeigt, dass Guarana-Tabletten bei mir auch mal nicht anschlagen können...

Nächstes Jahr bin ich (vielleicht) wieder dabei. 


Vielen Dank an alle Helfer und sozialen Teilnehmer! 
(Nicht jedoch an die hitzköpfigen Graupen, die auch dieses Jahr wieder dabei waren.)


----------



## wogru (8. August 2010)

Ich habe mir gerade den Film von Abbruch bzw. als Skyder bekannt gegeben hat das nicht mehr gestartet wird angesehen. Man muss hier auch mal alle Teilnehmer loben die auch so einsichtig waren das es keinen Sinn mehr hat weiterzufahren. Bei anderen Veranstaltungen wird der Veranstalter ausgebuht, hier gab es ja Beifall für den Abbruch.


----------



## mistermoo (8. August 2010)

Tolles Event! In der mixed Wertung 8er (ein Ausfall hat uns in die Männerwertung gedrängt) wären wir weiter vorne gelandet und ich muss sagen die beiden Damen im Herrenteam haben bravoröse Leistung gebracht, ebenso unser 2er und 4er!

Danke für die Tollen Tage (Petrus jetzt mal ausgenommen)!

Einzig wieder ein grünes Finisher Shirt wie im letzten Jahr, ist verbesserungswürdig.


----------



## exto (8. August 2010)

Ach ja, war eigentlich mal wieder schööön!

Der Rennabbruch kam allerdings grad zur ungünstigen Zeit. Ich hatte in der Nacht so viel Kravall gemacht, dass mich (grad so um 3:00h, als der erste richtige Regen kam) 2 Plattfüße innerhalb von 3 Runden mal so richtig aus'm Rhytmus gebracht haben. Hat dann ganz gut gedauert, mich wieder einzugrooven. Morgens hat dann (wie immer) der Magen rebelliert, so dass Fahren und Essen zusammen nich gingen und ich hatte mich grad zu nem anständigen Frühstück im Camp eingefunden, als der große Regen kam. Die Gegend um den 15. Platz war so dicht besetzt, dass noch fünf der tapferen Recken bis zum Abbruch an mir vorbeigezogen sind, bis der Abbruch kam. Ich hätt euch alle noch gekriegt 

Ich hab mir das mit dem Abbruch schon gedacht und bin dann (gezwungener Maßen) kalt duschen gegangen 

Was das viele Wasser und der Sand mit dem Inhalt meiner Hose angestellt hat, will ich hier lieber nicht darstellen. AUA trifft's aber schon ganz gut


----------



## redrace (8. August 2010)

HUHU

Ich habe hier mal ein Paar Bilder online gestellt bzw. den Bilderlink. Sind nicht viele, aber ich musste ja auch selber noch fahren!

Ich fand die Veranstaltung auch super nur das dauernde anstehen an der Treppe war nervig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (8. August 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> 
> Ich habe hier mal ein Paar Bilder online gestellt bzw. den Bilderlink. Sind nicht viele, aber ich musste ja auch selber noch fahren!
> 
> Ich fand die Veranstaltung auch super nur das dauernde anstehen an der Treppe war nervig!



Stimmt, so oft wie dieses Jahr habe ich an der Treppe noch nie gestanden. Aber wenn man sie nicht fährt wäre Duisburg nicht mehr Duisburg !!


----------



## Cube75 (8. August 2010)

Also, wir sin um 8.oo Uhr weg, bei dem Regen hats ja keinen Spaß mehr gemacht.
Und der Staub hat dafür gesorgt, das ich irgendwie einen wunden Arsch habe....aber schee woars!


----------



## wogru (8. August 2010)

Cube75 schrieb:


> Also, wir sin um 8.oo Uhr weg, bei dem Regen hats ja keinen Spaß mehr gemacht.
> Und der Staub hat dafür gesorgt, das ich irgendwie einen wunden Arsch habe....aber schee woars!



Viel hast du dann ja nicht mehr verpasst, um 8.15 wurde das Rennen unterbrochen ... den Rest hast du ja wahrscheinlich gelesen.

Wunden A...., ja so fühlt sich meiner auch an !!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (8. August 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Auauauauauaua. Auaauaarsch.
> Ich werde mir schnellstmöglich viele viele neue Hosen besorgen und die Vereinsputzlumpen meistbietend verkaufen.
> Die Magura-Hose war gute 9h lang top, die Aylienz Hose nicht mal 30 Minuten.
> 
> ...



Hattest du denn dein Blaues Schild um?


----------



## runner3 (8. August 2010)

md-hammer schrieb:


> So ist das nun einmal das man als Hauptsponsor. Da hat man gewisse Privilegien. Und eine davon ist, das wir sogar mit 2 achter Teams dort stehen. Ist natürlich blöde für euch. Verstehe ich. Aber macht einfach das Beste draus.



Danke für das Feedback. Dazu sag ich nur: Glückwunsch als Hauptsponsor, aber die Veranstaltung lebt auch von den Leuten die hier antreten und somit auch ihren Betrag dazu leisten das es die Veranstaltung gibt. 
Nachdem wir eingefercht in Sektor H waren (hatten noch nicht mals einen vernüntigen Zugang, da bis auf den letzten Meter die Teams standen), dauerte bei uns der Weg zur Wechselzone erheblich länger als üblich und ein Absprache während des Rennens (z.B. bei einem Defekt oder mal kurzes abholen der Regenjacke für den Kollegen der von dem Wolkenbruch auf der Strecke überrascht wurde, war nicht machbar). Aber stimmt, Hauptsache einer der Hauptsponsoren und sonstige 8er und 4er Teams konnten an der Strecke stehen und sich unter Camping-Delux das 24H-Duisburg bestreiten (warum baut ihr euch nicht direkt einen Bungalow dort auf ;o)). Schade das diese Teams noch nicht mals in der Lage waren für Stimmung an der Strecke zu sorgen! 
Nachdem ich nun 5 Jahre, an diesem wie ich finde super Event, teilgenommen habe möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle bei Skyder für das ansonsten tolle Event bedanken und wünsche alles Gute für die Zukunft!(das meine ich aufrichtig!) Ich weiß das man es bestimmt nicht allen Recht machen kann, aber es gibt Sachen, die müssen einfach nicht sein. Ich wünsche den Hauptsponsoren viel Spaß bei den zuküntigen Veranstaltungen und auf meinen Platz braucht ihr in Zukunft auch keine Rücksicht mehr nehmen, da dies somit für mich das letzte mal 24H-Duisburg war! Zum Glück gibt es ja noch andere 24H-Rennen.


----------



## md-hammer (8. August 2010)

In diesem Jahr war ich leider das erste mal nur als Betreuer tätig. Da ich die letzten 5 Jahre alleine unterwegs war, habe ich es das erste mal selber erlebt was es heißt sich um die Aktiven zu kümmern. Unser 2er Team wurde vierter. Super Jungs. Unser 4er Mix wurde 12. Endlich habe ich mal ein wenig vom Event mitbekommen. Am Samstag abend war auf dem Eventgelände eine super Stimmung. Die Fahrer sahen nach einer Stunde aus als wenn sie unter Tage malocht hätten. Auch am Monte Schlacko habe ich nach 5 Stunden die ersten richtig leidenden Gesichter gesehen. Die Stimmung im Fahrerlager war hervorragend und ausgelassen.
An der überbauten Treppe gab es nach meinen Informationen keine Stürze.
Dann kam der große Regen!!!! Habe mir von unseren Fahrern sagen lassen das auf der anderen Seite eine komplette Seenplatte war. Auch die Einfahrt in den Wald muss sehr schwierig gewesen sein. 
Der Abbruch geht meiner Meinung nach in Ordnung zumal sehr viele Teams darunter auch unsere nach der Pause keine große Lust mehr hatten weiter zu fahren.
Hier noch ein link zu einem WDR Bericht. Morgen abend um 19.30 kommt noch mal ein Bericht in der WDR Lokalzeit um 19.30
Leckt eure Wunden, trochnet eure Zelte und Trikots. Bis zum nächsten Jahr.
Micha
http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/rueckschau/lokalzeit_duisburg.xml
Danke Wogru für die CD. Warst heute morgen schon weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md-hammer (8. August 2010)

runner3 schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback. Dazu sag ich nur: Glückwunsch als Hauptsponsor, aber die Veranstaltung lebt auch von den Leuten die hier antreten und somit auch ihren Betrag dazu leisten das es die Veranstaltung gibt.
> Nachdem wir eingefercht in Sektor H waren (hatten noch nicht mals einen vernüntigen Zugang, da bis auf den letzten Meter die Teams standen), dauerte bei uns der Weg zur Wechselzone erheblich länger als üblich und ein Absprache während des Rennens (z.B. bei einem Defekt oder mal kurzes abholen der Regenjacke für den Kollegen der von dem Wolkenbruch auf der Strecke überrascht wurde, war nicht machbar). Aber stimmt, Hauptsache einer der Hauptsponsoren und sonstige 8er und 4er Teams konnten an der Strecke stehen und sich unter Camping-Delux das 24H-Duisburg bestreiten (warum baut ihr euch nicht direkt einen Bungalow dort auf ;o)). Schade das diese Teams noch nicht mals in der Lage waren für Stimmung an der Strecke zu sorgen!
> Nachdem ich nun 5 Jahre, an diesem wie ich finde super Event, teilgenommen habe möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle bei Skyder für das ansonsten tolle Event bedanken und wünsche alles Gute für die Zukunft!(das meine ich aufrichtig!) Ich weiß das man es bestimmt nicht allen Recht machen kann, aber es gibt Sachen, die müssen einfach nicht sein. Ich wünsche den Hauptsponsoren viel Spaß bei den zuküntigen Veranstaltungen und auf meinen Platz braucht ihr in Zukunft auch keine Rücksicht mehr nehmen, da dies somit für mich das letzte mal 24H-Duisburg war! Zum Glück gibt es ja noch andere 24H-Rennen.



Das mit dem Bungalow ist gar nicht mal so eine schlechte Idee. Dann lade ich dich ein und du darfst vor unserem offenen Kamin deine verschwitzten Sachen trocknen.


----------



## wogru (8. August 2010)

@md-hammer
Als um 10 Uhr alles nach Abbruch aussah habe ich schnell das Bike eingepackt und bin direkt weg bevor alle fahren. War also noch vor der offiziellen Abbruchverkündung nicht mehr auf dem Gelände.

Danke für deine Anfeuerung, schieben hilft aber am Monte Schlacko mehr als Durchhalteparolen  Hoffe wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr, im Moment habe ich noch den "das tue ich mir nicht mehr an"-Zustand, aber bis zum Anmeldstart ist es ja noch etwas.


----------



## apoptygma (8. August 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Als um 10 Uhr alles nach Abbruch aussah habe ich schnell das Bike eingepackt und bin direkt weg bevor alle fahren. War also noch vor der offiziellen Abbruchverkündung nicht mehr auf dem Gelände.
> 
> Danke für deine Anfeuerung, schieben hilft aber am Monte Schlacko mehr als Durchhalteparolen  Hoffe wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr, im Moment habe ich noch den "das tue ich mir nicht mehr an"-Zustand, aber bis zum Anmeldstart ist es ja noch etwas.



Schön, das ich Dich vorm Start noch in der Expo erwischt habe ;-). Ist doch immer toll, mal Jun gs von hier live zu erwischen


----------



## wogru (8. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Schön, das ich Dich vorm Start noch in der Expo erwischt habe ;-). Ist doch immer toll, mal Jun gs von hier live zu erwischen


Das stimmt, leider habe ich auch viele verfehlt, ich bin dafür daß das Forum einen eigenen Fahrerlagerbereich bekommt !!


----------



## apoptygma (8. August 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Das stimmt, leider habe ich auch viele verfehlt, ich bin dafür daß das Forum einen eigenen Fahrerlagerbereich bekommt !!




Das wäre mal ne Maßnahme...ja.

So, nun ersma meine Pizza vertilgen, langsam kommt wieder Leben in die Frau und Hunger 

Gute Regeneration an alle Beteiligten


----------



## md-hammer (8. August 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> @md-hammer
> Als um 10 Uhr alles nach Abbruch aussah habe ich schnell das Bike eingepackt und bin direkt weg bevor alle fahren. War also noch vor der offiziellen Abbruchverkündung nicht mehr auf dem Gelände.
> 
> Danke für deine Anfeuerung, schieben hilft aber am Monte Schlacko mehr als Durchhalteparolen  Hoffe wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr, im Moment habe ich noch den "das tue ich mir nicht mehr an"-Zustand, aber bis zum Anmeldstart ist es ja noch etwas.



Wie du ja lesen konntest haben alle Stimmung gemacht. Nur wir nicht. Habe ein lockeres Stündchen auf dem Berg gestanden und habe alle angefeuert die es nötig hatten. Zusätzlich haben sich unsere Leute auch mehrfach um zum Teil schwer gestürzte vor unserem Zeltlager gekümmert und die Räder wieder hergerichtet oder die Leute zum Sani gebracht. 
Hat mich gefreut dich und exto nach Lofer mal wieder ein bisschen leiden zu sehen. Bis Pfingsten ist es nicht mehr ganz so lang.
Gruß Micha


----------



## Honigblume (8. August 2010)

Mishima schrieb:


> @Fotografen
> wo gibt es die bunten Bilder zu sehen?




In meinem Album 

War wieder toll Rennatmosphäre zu spüren, nächstes Jahr bin ich, egal ob aktiv oder passiv, wieder mit dabei.


----------



## wogru (8. August 2010)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Wie du ja lesen konntest haben alle Stimmung gemacht. Nur wir nicht. Habe ein lockeres Stündchen auf dem Berg gestanden und habe alle angefeuert die es nötig hatten. Zusätzlich haben sich unsere Leute auch mehrfach um zum Teil schwer gestürzte vor unserem Zeltlager gekümmert und die Räder wieder hergerichtet oder die Leute zum Sani gebracht.
> Hat mich gefreut dich und exto nach Lofer mal wieder ein bisschen leiden zu sehen. Bis Pfingsten ist es nicht mehr ganz so lang.
> Gruß Micha


Ich kann die Kritik an euch nicht verstehen !! Wie viele Zelte habt ihr aufgebaut ? Und wenn ihr keine Stimmung gemacht habet, die anderen an der Strecke dann aber auch nicht. Angefeuert wurde ich an 6 Stellen auf der Runde , nur 3 davon waren Fahrerlager.

Alle die sich über Sponsorenzelte aufregen sollten sich das Lager vom MTBvD ansehen !! Eine richtige Zeltstadt, so zugebaut das man nicht einmal durchlaufen konnte um zu sehen ob bekannte Gesichter dabei sind.


----------



## Trekki (8. August 2010)

Das Wasser zwischen dem weissen Auto und dem weissen Zelt im Hintergrund ist ein Weg.



Ein großer Teil der Rennstrecke war mit diesem Weg vergleichbar. D.h. die Schlaglöcher waren unsichtbar und damit eine Gefahr. Dies ist zwar nur ein Aspekt, aber die Sicherheit geht vor.

-trekki


----------



## exto (8. August 2010)

Mishima schrieb:


> ...bin heute nacht um 1:00 nach Haus...



Ach, deshalb wurde es irgendwann mal n bisschen ruhiger am ACDC-Hügel  Irgendwie hat dann aber wohl die ordnende Hand gefehlt. Es gab doch tatsächlich ACDC-fremde Musik ?! 



apoptygma schrieb:


> ...Platz 43 in der 8er Männer-Konkurenz, mit 2 Frauen am Start
> 
> 159 Overall, und das ich in diesem Jahr sogar besseren "Bestzeiten" als 2 weitere Männer ausm Team hatte, war ne Überraschung ansich.
> 
> Ich bin zufrieden.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu!! Schön, dass wir uns in dem Getümmel vorm Rennen über'n Weg gelaufen sind 



lone_wolf schrieb:


> Dass mein Rennen um 20:11 Uhr aufgrund von Augenproblemen zu Ende war, hatte nichts mit der Veranstaltung zu tun. Bis dahin habe ich jede meiner Runden genossen.



Der Staub in der ersten Rennhälfte war ja auch nicht von schlechten Eltern  Die Augen (mal abgesehen vom Allerwertesten) waren auch eine meiner größten Problemzonen.



Unrest schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle Helfer und sozialen Teilnehmer! (Nicht jedoch an die hitzköpfigen Graupen, die auch dieses Jahr wieder dabei waren.)



Interessanter Weise trugen überdurchschnittlich viele von denen die schwarze Kluft eines deutschlandweiten MTB-Vereins 



wogru schrieb:


> Wunden A...., ja so fühlt sich meiner auch an !!



Hmmm... Ich hab genau DEN im Rennen aber irgendwie deutlich seltener von hinten gesehen, als du vorher so vollmundig angekündigt hattest 



md-hammer schrieb:


> Hat mich gefreut dich und exto nach Lofer mal wieder ein bisschen leiden zu sehen.



Kan es sein, dass du deutlich mehr gelitten hast, als wir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (9. August 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Ach, deshalb wurde es irgendwann mal n bisschen ruhiger am ACDC-Hügel  Irgendwie hat dann aber wohl die ordnende Hand gefehlt. Es gab doch tatsächlich ACDC-fremde Musik ?!


Da wird es Zeit zum Handeln sonst spielen sie nächstes Jahr auch Volksmusik.


exto schrieb:


> Interessanter Weise trugen überdurchschnittlich viele von denen die schwarze Kluft eines deutschlandweiten MTB-Vereins


Bei so viel Teilnehmern von denen wundert es mich das überhaupt noch andere dabei waren.


exto schrieb:


> Hmmm... Ich hab genau DEN im Rennen aber irgendwie deutlich seltener von hinten gesehen, als du vorher so vollmundig angekündigt hattest


Ich habe dich auch vermisst


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (9. August 2010)

Und ich habe euch beide vermisst, ebenso den Michael.

1. Jahr Vorbereitung, Verzicht, Blut schon im Training weggeschmissen.







Von der Kondition hat es gepasst und auch die Beine waren gut, allerdings war der Schotter auf dem Weg der aus dem Park ins Manganeisenlager führte um 10.30 Uhr noch recht locker.

Letzendlich konnte ich im Sitzen nicht mehr voll Belasten und bin auf den Flachen Passagen viel im Wiegetritt gefahren. Am Monte Schlacko hat es dann aber doch schon ziemlich geschmerzt.  
Solange es Flach blieb war alles schön und gut aber mit mit der Zeit wurden die kleinen Rampen und Spitzkehren immer Ätzender und zogen sich wie Kaugummi, Anstatt rüberzudrücken eierte ich auf den letzten Kranz die Steigungen hoch und ahnte schon das es nicht mehr lange funktioniert.
Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich die Hautfarbe gewechselt und Bike und Schuhe kamen in Grau daher.
Das Betreuerteam des MTB RheinBerg hat sich aufopferungsvoll um alle meine Belangen gekümmert, konnte aber nach dem Sturz natürlich keine Wunder vollbringen.
Ebenso habe ich breite Unterstützung von vielen Teamkollegen auf der Strecke erhalten obwohl sie mit Warp 9 vorbeigeflogen sind, und auch viele andere Teilnehmer waren übermaßen Rücksichtsvoll bzw haben einen gut zugeredet. 
Vielen Dank an euch alle das war einfach nur erste Sahne.
Das alles konnte das Desaster aber nur bedingt verzögern,  Am Sonntag Morgen um 03.20 Uhr habe ich nach 12:44H Fahrzeit den Parkschein gezogen. Der Schmerzpegel in inzwischen beiden Kniegelenken
war für mein Persönliches Schmerzempfinden unzumutbar geworden. Da wäre keine Runde mehr dringewesen, höchstens schiebend.  
Im Camp hat sich unsere Physiotherapeutin beide Beine zur Brust genommen und eine Wettkampfuntauglichkeit bescheinigt. Linkes Knie zermatscht sowie beide Vastus Medialis überlastet und entzündet. (Warscheinlich durch den Wiegetritt)....
Also Wolfgang und Michael hätte ich evtl noch mal gesehen, der Axel hingegen war schon ziemlich flott unterwegs. 
Grobe hat mich in der Zeit ca 3-4 Mal überholt, und hat immer Dämonisch gegrinst als ich das moniert habe.

Zum Schluss natürlich die Glückwünsche den 8. Er Mädels und Jungs zum Podium und Skyder für den Super Event.

@ Michael...das was du da schilderst sind weniger die Auswirkungen von Sekundenschlaf sondern das Ergebniss wenn mann die Falschen Pilze pflückt.....??? Mal ohne Flachs in Schrotttunell standen um 1.00Uhr wirklich ein Paar volle Jugentliche, die so einen Mist gelallt haben das ich denen am liebsten einen Riegel an die Birne geworfen hätte.


----------



## stahlgabi (9. August 2010)

Ich muss hier auch mal ein dickes Dankeschön loswerden - besonders an Michael von Zee Aylienz, der mich in der Nacht fast 2 Runden "gezogen" hat. Damit hab ich bestimmt die 3 Minuten Vorsprung auf den 5. Platz rausgefahren 

Und natürlich meine tollen Fans vom Nachbarzelt - Samstagabend am Monte Schlacko war gaaanz großes KINO!


----------



## md-hammer (9. August 2010)

Kan es sein, dass du deutlich mehr gelitten hast, als wir?[/QUOTE]

Ab 13 Uhr habe ich gelitten wie ein getretener Köter. Da hast du schon recht. Aber als der große Regen kam war es auf einmal gar nicht mehr so schlimm.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (9. August 2010)

In der Lokalzeit aus Duisburg soll heute ein umfassender Bericht gesendet werden.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. August 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> In der Lokalzeit aus Duisburg soll heute ein umfassender Bericht gesendet werden.


Gegen 19:30Uhr, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Aber man sollte ihn auch kurze Zeit später irgendwo im Internet finden können. Also, kein Stress! 

Kai


----------



## Speichennippel (9. August 2010)

Ich mag Rennen eigentlich nicht so, aber das hier finde ich toll. Auf der einen Seite ein Veranstalter, der eine  tolle Organisation hingelegt hat. Auf der der anderen Seite aber die Leute die angefeuert, verpflegt, getröstet, in den A$$$ getreten, Musik gemacht, eine Zeltstadt gebaut haben.
So wurde das stupide im Kreis herum fahren ganz und gar nicht langweilig, im Gegenteil. Ich habe mich mitreißen lassen und habe es noch nicht mal gemerkt.  Zwischen drin war ich Platz 3, Einzel, das konnte nicht gut gehen. Ich wurde hinterher durch gereicht. Auf dem Heimweg war ich total am Ende. Die Uhr zeigt 12:30Uhr. Normalerweise hätte ich jetzt noch 30 Minuten fahren sollen, das hätte ich niemals geschafft.
Von daher war es Glück für mich, dass abgebrochen wurde, bevor ich abgebrochen bin. Platz 8 Einzel, ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (9. August 2010)

stahlgabi schrieb:


> Ich muss hier auch mal ein dickes Dankeschön loswerden - besonders an Michael von Zee Aylienz, der mich in der Nacht fast 2 Runden "gezogen" hat. Damit hab ich bestimmt die 3 Minuten Vorsprung auf den 5. Platz rausgefahren
> 
> Und natürlich meine tollen Fans vom Nachbarzelt - Samstagabend am Monte Schlacko war gaaanz großes KINO!



Meine herzlichen Glückwünsche bist echt stark gefahren, ich war übrigens der Langhaarige Bombenleger direkt neben euren Lager.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (9. August 2010)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Gegen 19:30Uhr, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Aber man sollte ihn auch kurze Zeit später irgendwo im Internet finden können. Also, kein Stress!
> 
> Kai



Danke, bis dahin sollte ich wieder wach sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Dirty (9. August 2010)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Gegen 19:30Uhr, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Aber man sollte ihn auch kurze Zeit später irgendwo im Internet finden können. Also, kein Stress!
> 
> Kai



Den kurzen Bericht der Lokalzeit Samstag gibt es hier: 
http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/re...kalzeit_duisburg.xml?offset=691&autoPlay=true

... auf den ausführlichen Bericht muss man sich noch gedulden.


----------



## apoptygma (9. August 2010)

@Exto:  Ja, ich denke, wenn ich in dem moment nicht wie doof hinter Dir her gebrüllt hätte, hätte ich Dich wahrscheinlich komplett verpasst, aber dann wär der Tag gelaufen gewesen, den ich wollte Dich UNBEDINGT!!!!!! drücken 

@stahgabi: Ja, der ist der Michael  Auch ein Grund, warum ich ihn so gerne hab 

So, Licht und Liebe Modus aus!

@Chris:
Die Sitzprobs hatten so viele. Unser Steffen im 2er konnte gestern aufm Rückweg kaum noch im Auto sitzen  und der war ja wesentlich weniger unterwegs. Und wenn eben die Knie nicht mehr diese Belastung mitmachen, was willse tun? Wenn ich in einer Tour viel Wiege fahren müsste, wärs auch nur ne Frage der Zeit, dann wär Schluss im Bus.

Thema: Schwarze Trikots eines MTB Vereins:
Muss ich leider auch so sagen, wenn welche den Mund nicht aufbekommen haben, waren es häufig genannte Herren (nicht Damen). Einem gab ich noch nen warmes Wort hinterher, als er VOR der Treppe noch auf dem letzten Breiten Blech Stück überholen mussten. Ein "du musst die 3 Sekunden echt nötig haben" war da von meiner Seite obligatorisch. Schönen Gruß an dieser Stelle an diesen Pansen. Bis nen Held.

Keine Ahnung ob hier vertreten:
@Roger vom Laktakexpress
Danke für die lieben Worte auf der Strecke 

Wirklich süss fand ich zu einem Zeitpunkt zwei Lütte (mit Daddy?) am Kopf des Anstieges zum Schotterplatz runter, die den Fahrern die Hand zum Abklatschen hinhielten. "Schwarztrikot" vor mir, plus leider auch noch 3-4, waren aber wohl zu "wichtig dabei" um das mal zu honorieren. Soviel Zeit darf da echt mal sein find ich  Also die beiden Süssen ersma abgeklatscht, Kiddies freuten sich, Daddy grinste. Meine Herren, soll doch auch Spass machen


----------



## stahlgabi (9. August 2010)

weiß denn jemand von Euch, wie lang die Runden nach der Verkürzung waren?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (9. August 2010)

Ich will hier ja nicht stänkern (das Niveau haben andere) aber :

Die schwarzen Trikots waren mit 88 Startern vertreten, und die mit den anderen Trikots hatten mindestens denselben Anteil Vollpfosten in ihren Reihen...

Also immer schön fair bleiben und das hier berücksichtigen:
Vorurteile sind Verhaltensmuster um Unwissenheit kund zu tun.

Viele Grüße an die, die noch differenziert denken und nicht ihren Neid zur Schau stellen müssen.


----------



## apoptygma (9. August 2010)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Viele Grüße an die, die noch differenziert denken und nicht ihren Neid zur Schau stellen müssen.





Genau!

Das isses auch. Ich zieh mich zum Schämen zurück


----------



## j_rg (9. August 2010)

stahlgabi schrieb:


> weiß denn jemand von Euch, wie lang die Runden nach der Verkürzung waren?



ca. 6,5km 61hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (9. August 2010)

ich bin ja auch einer von den bösen " Schwarzfahrern",
und ich muß gestehen ich habe auch nicht immer abgeklatscht, bin aber auch an jeder Stelle 31 mal vorbeigekommen und manchmal fehlte da schon die Kraft um abzuklatschen, aber dafür gibts ja dann das Forum um die Leute als ÜBERHEBLICH zu bezeichnen,
Unser Fahrerlager war groß, das stimmt, aber wir waren ja auch viele ,
da mußte sichergestellt werden das nicht jeder einfach mal so reinkommt,
wäre nicht das erstmal das Räder wegkommen,
deshalb gabs bei uns auch eine Zugangskontrolle, mit Fahreren, Betreuer und Gästen waren wir ca. 130 Personen in unseren Basiscamp und um bei so was den Überblick zu behalten ist nun mal etwas Kontrolle nötig,
auch so, wir haben unsere Zugeteilte Fläche nicht überschritten, haben die qm genau eingehalten, wenn jedes Team extra gestanden hätte wäre der Platzbedarf sicher größer gewesen


----------



## apoptygma (9. August 2010)

Du hast ein überheblich rausgelesen?

Da kann ich nix für. Ich habe nur meine Momentaufnahme hier dokumentiert. Und ich habe die beiden Lütten an der Stelle nur das eine Mal gesehen, denn ich denke nicht, das die dort 31 Runden lang standen. Dafür sinds Kinder, und gerade die waren zahlreich vertreten, und ich fand das toll, ist doch mit solchen Veranstaltungen die Hoffnung verbunden, das die Kleinen Bock auf diese Sportart bekommen.

Ich habe ne Zeitlang an der Treppe gestanden und die großen Augen der speziell ganz Kleinen gesehen , wenn die Fahrerinnen und Fahrer mit Schwung auf die Rampe geschossen kamen. Es macht Spass, das zu beobachten. 

Und auch das Interesse Erwachsener Zuschauer war wieder zahlreich da. Fragen wie "wie trainiert man dafür?" "Tut das nicht weh, wenn man da so runterruckelt" "hast du als Frau keine Angst vor Narben, wenn du mal fällst" ;-) "Wie ist das in der Nacht, seht ihr da überhaupt was?"

Nee, war schon schön, vor allem, wenn man weiss, das nicht überall so ein Interesse an Rennveranstaltungen gegeben is wie in Duisburg. Da fährt man auch schonmal wie im letzten Jahr, wie ich fand, fast vor einer Geisterkulisse in Wickede.




DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> ich bin ja auch einer von den bösen " Schwarzfahrern",
> und ich muß gestehen ich habe auch nicht immer abgeklatscht, bin aber auch an jeder Stelle 31 mal vorbeigekommen und manchmal fehlte da schon die Kraft um abzuklatschen, aber dafür gibts ja dann das Forum um die Leute als ÜBERHEBLICH zu bezeichnen,
> Unser Fahrerlager war groß, das stimmt, aber wir waren ja auch viele ,
> da mußte sichergestellt werden das nicht jeder einfach mal so reinkommt,
> ...


----------



## boing (9. August 2010)

das einzige, was mich echt gestört hat, war das verhalten einiger in der wechselzone: manche aggressiv, nur an sich denkend, manche total verpeilt - man kann doch nicht wirklich ein schwätzchen in der wechselzone halten... 

auf der strecke war es unproblematisch, nicht mal im stau an der treppe wurde gedrängelt, es stand selten jemand im weg oder hat einfach so die spur gewechselt - das habe ich in den vergangenen jahren schon deutlich anders erlebt.

hin und wieder leicht riskante überholmanöver gehören zu einem rennen einfach dazu.


----------



## Cube75 (9. August 2010)

Ich hatte das Glück, das ich nach 900 Meter von einer Wespe gestochen wurde....während der Fahrt, genau zwischen die Augen!

War wohl die einzige Wespe auf der Strecke, und wen muß sie stechen......


----------



## apoptygma (9. August 2010)

boing schrieb:


> das einzige, was mich echt gestört hat, war das verhalten einiger in der wechselzone: manche aggressiv, nur an sich denkend, manche total verpeilt - man kann doch nicht wirklich ein schwätzchen in der wechselzone halten...



Na leicht verpeilt kommt irgendwann ja von ganz allein.

Wir hatten auch eine Situation, wo ein Fahrer einfach an seinem Wechselmann vorbeigelaufen ist, der Wartende den aber auch nicht gesehen hat, beide doof guckten und der Fahrer einfach noch ne Runde dann weiter gefahren is 

Ich erinner mich noch an eine Situation....da kam ein Fahrer (Team weiss ich grad nicht) von hinten angeschossen....rief "rechts rechts reeeeeechts"....ich ging dafür nen wenig nach links, er "reeeeeeeeee....ach ********, ich meinte links"


----------



## voiture balai (9. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wirklich süss fand ich zu einem Zeitpunkt zwei Lütte (mit Daddy?) am Kopf des Anstieges zum Schotterplatz runter, die den Fahrern die Hand zum Abklatschen hinhielten. "Schwarztrikot" vor mir, plus leider auch noch 3-4, waren aber wohl zu "wichtig dabei" um das mal zu honorieren. Soviel Zeit darf da echt mal sein find ich  Also die beiden Süssen ersma abgeklatscht, Kiddies freuten sich, Daddy grinste. Meine Herren, soll doch auch Spass machen


 

Der Daddy war ich, allerdings nur von dem kleinen Lütten. Kann nur bestätigen, dass beide als auch ich viel Spaß hatten. Wir gehörten zum Betreungsteam der MTBer vom DAV-Duisburg. Kann nur bestätigen, dass beide beim abklatschen ihren Spaß hatten und fand auch gut, dass viele Faherer/innen (insbesondere viele Solo-Fahrer/innen) den Spaß mitgemacht haben. 
Hab aber auch Verständnis dafür wenn Fahrer dies nicht machen/wollen, da manche richtig Druck auf der Pedale hatten.

Fazit: Auch aus Sicht der Betreuer hat es bis zum Regen viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## boing (9. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich erinner mich noch an eine Situation....da kam ein Fahrer (Team weiss ich grad nicht) von hinten angeschossen....rief "rechts rechts reeeeeechts"....ich ging dafür nen wenig nach links, er "reeeeeeeeee....ach ********, ich meinte links"



Deshalb spare ich mir das Ansagen, führt echt nur zu Verwirrung. Meist ist Platz genug, manchmal wird's halt etwas eng, geklappt hat es immer. Wenn zu riskant, warte ich halt ein wenig.

Das ist wie mit den Fußgängern, wenn sie mindestens zu zweit sind. Dann geht nämlich der linke nach rechts und der rechte nach links... ergo: einfach langsam dran vorbei ;-)

Die Zuschauer in Duisburg waren teilweise echt der Hit, wir wurden auch ausgiebig interviewt, manchmal bewundert, manchmal für bekloppt erklärt ;-)


----------



## apoptygma (9. August 2010)

voiture balai schrieb:


> Der Daddy war ich, allerdings nur von dem kleinen Lütten. Kann nur bestätigen, dass beide als auch ich viel Spaß hatten. Wir gehörten zum Betreungsteam der MTBer vom DAV-Duisburg. Kann nur bestätigen, dass beide beim abklatschen ihren Spaß hatten und fand auch gut, dass viele Faherer/innen (insbesondere viele Solo-Fahrer/innen) den Spaß mitgemacht haben.
> Hab aber auch Verständnis dafür wenn Fahrer dies nicht machen/wollen, da manche richtig Druck auf der Pedale hatten.
> 
> Fazit: Auch aus Sicht der Betreuer hat es bis zum Regen viel Spaß gemacht.





Schön, das die Welt hier so klein ist


----------



## Olli5 (9. August 2010)

Schee woars...

Es blieben positive und leicht störende Punkte in Erinnerung.

In der Wechselzone z.B., die "wir-wollen-nur-mal-gucken-Zuschauer" zwischen den Bikern fand ich ich schon ziemlich nervig. Gerade dann, wenn man sie nur mit dem leicht staubigen Bike an der weissen Sontagshose touchierte... 

Ebenso die zwei, drei Deppen, die in der Ideallinie bei Kurveneinfahrten Körpernähe gesucht hatten, ob die vom anderen Ufer waren- wer weiss!

Geradezu spitze fand ich die Verpflegung und den Ablauf der Veranstaltung, ebenso, aus meiner Sicht, das sehr stark auf die Sicherheit geachtet worden ist.
Man hätte zwar gewisse Stellen zwischendurch immer mal wieder entschärfen können oder etwas früher Pfosten ausleuchten können, sind aber nicht so gravierende Punkte- dafür hatte ja jeder ne Lampe und eine Federung.

Für mich persönlich war es nicht das letzte Mal.

Btw. Es waren nicht nur ein Fotograf an der Strecke zu sehen, nur wo kann man die ganzen Pics auch mal sehen?





Ach- übrigens: Is ja auch nix für WARMDUSCHER !  Luxus is anders.


----------



## wogru (9. August 2010)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> ich bin ja auch einer von den bösen " Schwarzfahrern",
> und ich muß gestehen ich habe auch nicht immer abgeklatscht, bin aber auch an jeder Stelle 31 mal vorbeigekommen und manchmal fehlte da schon die Kraft um abzuklatschen, aber dafür gibts ja dann das Forum um die Leute als ÜBERHEBLICH zu bezeichnen,
> Unser Fahrerlager war groß, das stimmt, aber wir waren ja auch viele ,
> da mußte sichergestellt werden das nicht jeder einfach mal so reinkommt,
> ...



Ich habe weiter vorne ja nicht behauptet das ihr mehr Platz in Anspruch genommen habt als euch zusteht, es ist nur schade das ihr euch so abschottet und da leidet das schöne miteinander im Fahrerlager drunter, wenigstens in eurer Ecke. 
Vorschlag fürs nächste jahr, wenn ihr schon unter euch sein wollte, dann geht doch ins Mangangeisenlager, da könnte ihr auch schön an der Strecke stehen und seid ganz unter euch !! (nicht ernst gemeinter Vorschlag, aber je mehr ich darüber nachdenke um so sympathischer wird er)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (9. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Schön, das die Welt hier so klein ist



ja nä ! Wir (DAV Duisburg) haben uns geärgert, daß die Strecke dieses Mal geändert und nicht wie sonst an unserer Hütte vorbei führte. Geplant war, wieder die Fahrer mit Lichterketten und Trommelei zu unterstützen. Falls (hallo Skyder!) nächstes Jahr die Strecke wider an unsrerer DAV Hütte vorbeigehen sollte, werden wir richtig Gas geben. Mit Mukke und allem Zickundzack.


----------



## wogru (9. August 2010)

Olli5 schrieb:


> Schee woars...
> 
> Es blieben positive und leicht störende Punkte in Erinnerung.
> 
> ...



Also sorry was die Verpflegung angeht, ist schon mal einer in München mitgefahren ? Wenn ja, dann weiß er wie schön ein Stück warme Pizza um 2 Uhr morgens sein kann !! Ich will hier die Betreuung/Verpflegung von Skyder nicht schlecht machen, ich möchte nur zum Ausdruck bringen das es anders und dabei auch besser geht.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (9. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du hast ein überheblich rausgelesen?




das hab ich bewust vergessen,
Momentaufnahme = Meinung = böse Schwarzfahrer, auch eine komische Einstellung, 


ich habe schon immer recht/links vorbei gerufen, aber gebracht hats auch nichts,
im Wurzeltrail rufe ich  "ich komme rechts vorbei" fahre vollspeed über die dicken Wurzeln und der Fahrer zieht einfach nach recht, konnte nicht gutgehen, er ist gestürtzt, als SCHWARZFAHRER hab ich angehalten, bin zu ihm, habe gefragt ob alles ok ist und dann sind wir weiter,


----------



## Bengel73 (9. August 2010)

Jetzt isses vorbei...
feuchte, aber faire Sache.
Mir sind keine unangenehmen Zeitgenossen aufgefallen,
selbst bei Stau an der Treppe nicht.

Platz 21 bei den 2-ern sind ok für uns, hätten gerne am Vormittag noch etwas aufgeholt, aber ging ja nicht mehr 

schade nur, dass solche Regenmassen die tolle Veranstaltung so ausklingen lassen. Wir hätten uns auch bei Neustart nicht mehr aufraffen können,
der Applaus beim Abbruch lässt den Schluss zu, dass es den Meisten so ging.

Das Material hat gehalten, trotz nächtlicher Schlammschlacht im Antrieb,
Beine haben auch soweit durchgehalten.
Danke vor allem an meinen schnellen Teampartner & an unsere Mädels, die sich den "Scheiss" auch wieder angetan haben.

Wieder mal Hut ab vor Skyder für die gelungene Organisation, Anreise Samstag ohne Stau,
Alternativstandplatz war auch sofort da (da wir in einen anderen Sektor als geplant mussten). Duschen von Grohe waren Weltklasse! Bitte nächstes Jahr wieder! Ebenso  die Mettwürstchen bei der Verpflegung 

So, und jetzt bin ich wieder auf dem Sofa 



Viele Grüße vom Bengel


PS:
Gute Besserung allen Verletzten


----------



## apoptygma (9. August 2010)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> ich habe schon immer recht/links vorbei gerufen, aber gebracht hats auch nichts,
> im Wurzeltrail rufe ich  "ich komme rechts vorbei" fahre vollspeed über die dicken Wurzeln und der Fahrer zieht einfach nach recht, konnte nicht gutgehen, er ist gestürtzt, als SCHWARZFAHRER hab ich angehalten, bin zu ihm, habe gefragt ob alles ok ist und dann sind wir weiter,




Das habe ich, vielleicht weils nen weibliches "Rechts/Links vorbei" war, Gott sei Dank anders gehabt 

Möchte mich an dieser Stelle auch nochmal an den armen Teufel auf ner Abfahrt vor mir entschuldigen, bei dem ich mit gezogener und kreischlauter Bremse (weil "Krokodile" und Wasser.....man hört es ja) hinter ihm runtergebremsen musste, aber auch in der Dunkelheit nicht überholen wollte. Der dachte wohl, gleich knallts, so laut war das.....ich hoffe, mein "sorryyyyy....alles gut, keine Panik, jetzt sind alle wach", ist angekommen


----------



## Delgado (9. August 2010)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Die schwarzen Trikots waren mit 88 Startern vertreten, und die mit den anderen Trikots hatten mindestens denselben Anteil Vollpfosten in ihren Reihen...



Mein persönlicher Held ist einer davon:

Ralf H. fährt nämlich mit nur einem Bein Rundenzeiten von denen andere nur träumen!


----------



## zonuk (9. August 2010)

werde jetzt auch mal meine fast 100%ig positiven eindrücke hier hinterlassen...
strecke:
als erstes mal lob für die strecke. ich bin jetzt das erstemal in duisburg gestartet und hatte mir beim abfahren im training so gedacht..hmm, so schwer ist das doch alles garnicht. münchen hat irgendwie mehr anstige. ABER, je länger das rennen dauerte, desto mehr musste ich meine meinung ändern. im vergleich zu münchen gibts fast keinen asphalt, das macht auf dauer (zusammen mit der unglaublichen staubentwicklung) auf dauer doch mehr mürbe. aber wir fahren ja auch mtb und nicht rennrad

zuschauer/teambegleiter:
da kann ich auch nur positive sagen...viel beifall, laolawellen und aufmunternde sprüche...das hat echt spass gemacht und wenn ich genug kraft gehabt hätte, wär ich auch aufm hinterrad durch die wheeliezone durch  (ihr wart spitze!!)

fahrer:
also ich für meinen teil hab in den 34 runden absolut nix zu meckern...durch den "solofahrer-zettel" hintendrauf haben ganz viele verständnis dafür gehabt das man nicht mit 180er puls dir rampen hochmacht. danke an all die das so umgesetzt haben. die 2-3 die das nicht umsetzten haben viell den zettel übersehen

verpflegung:
super...mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht...obwohl so ein stück pizza in der nacht wär nicht schlecht gewesen

rennabruch:
eine entscheidung die ich nur begrüssen konnte auch wenn meine planung dafür komplett den bach runtergegangen ist. bin pünktlich zum regenbeginn raus weil ich frühstücken wollte um dann bis 13uhr durchzufahren..und dann kams gewitter.  bin dann auch nicht mehr rausgefahren weil ich sowas schon ahnte. ist ja auch nicht ganz ungefährlich (gewitter, wasser und dann noch das ein oder andere stück metall was dort verbaut ist)
meiner meinung nach hätte das rennen schon mind. 30 minuten vorher unterbrochen werden "müssen" aber hinterher lässt sichs immer leicht sagen.

ergebnis:
ich bin auf alle fälle nächstes jahr wieder dabei (sofern ich einen startplatz ergattern kann)


----------



## mosfet (9. August 2010)

Hat wieder total viel Spaß gemacht! 
Auf der Strecke war es recht harmonisch, zumindest auf meinen gefahrenen Runden. 
Da fand ich die Stimmung im letzten Jahr wesentlich angespannter!
Klar gibt es immer mal wieder den Einen oder Anderen, der noch kurz vor der Kurve überholen muss etc, aber das lässt sich wohl einfach nicht vermeiden.

Schade, dass es so geregnet hat... wir wären gerne noch bis zum Ende gefahren.
Die Entscheidung zum Abbruch war vollkommen richtig!

Fazit: Tolles Event. Hoffe, dass es so bleibt und das sich vielleicht auch die Reißerei um die Zeltplätze an der Strecke künftig durch organisatorische Maßnahmen vermeiden lässt.
Finde es persönlich auch ziemlich doof, dass man quasi gezwungen ist, am Freitag zur Eröffnung des Platzes zu erscheinen, nur um einen Platz (der eigentlich reserviert ist) zu ergattern.


----------



## apoptygma (9. August 2010)

Die Mettwürstchen waren auch der Knaller 

Ich glaub, die Nacht in der Wechselzone dürften einige bei meinem Anblick mit Mettwurst und gleichzeitig Kaffee in der Hand und im Mund, weil abwechselnd genommen, fast das Brechen bekommen haben.

Die waren so lecker, das ich mir fürn Rückweg noch ne Packung eingesackt habe (die dann auch im Auto komplett weg ging)

Abends noch ne dicke Pizza mit Sardellen, so waren alle meine Perversionen in Sachen komisches Essen für das WE erfüllt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (9. August 2010)

ich kann für meinen teil noch hinzufügen

ich habe versucht jedes überholen anzukündigen und ein danke nachzufügen, ebenso waren es nur ganz wenige die selbst das nicht hinbekommen haben obwohl es schon mal eng war

auch ein daumen hoch für jeden solo fahrer war meistens drin oder ein lautes brüllen z.b "exto" hehe  glaub 2x ist mir das gelungen an der ac/dc stelle was mit einem nicht schmerzverzogenen lächeln kommentiert wurde

es hat spass gemacht im ganzen

pizza stücke in der verpflegung wären aber sicherlich nachts genial gewesen!

und für nächstes jahr sind einige kleine dinge noch besser unsererseits zu organisieren, man wächst ja an der summe der teilnahmen


----------



## wogru (9. August 2010)

mosfet schrieb:


> ...
> Finde es persönlich auch ziemlich doof, dass man quasi gezwungen ist, am Freitag zur Eröffnung des Platzes zu erscheinen, nur um einen Platz (der eigentlich reserviert ist) zu ergattern.


In München wird das Fahrerlager, also da wo es Platzmangel gibt wie im Stadion oder der Eventhalle, in Parzellen eingeteilt und diese mit Startnummer versehen. Das schöne daran, keiner stellt sich irgendwo hin wo er nicht hingehört und meistens kann man den Nachbarwunsch erfüllen. Ich denke zumindest fürs Fahrerlager A-D sollte man es in Zukunft auch so machen.


----------



## Olli5 (9. August 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher Held ist einer davon:
> 
> Ralf H. fährt nämlich mit nur einem Bein Rundenzeiten von denen andere nur träumen!






..und ich dachte das sein ein Beinling... ich hatte da nachts auch dreimal hinschauen müssen und dann verschwand er auch in der Wechselzone.
Und sauschnell war der! Respekt


----------



## tedeschino (9. August 2010)

sind schon bilder ins netz gestellt worden?


----------



## Dumens100 (9. August 2010)

http://www.sportograf.de/bestof/848/index.html


----------



## manuel e. (9. August 2010)

hallo!!
mein teampartner und ich waren dieses jahr auch das erste mal am start in duisburg und ich muss sagen, die gesamte veranstaltung war wirklich gelungen!!

auf der strecke ging es absolut fair zu, bis auf ein paar kleine enge, nicht angesagte überholmannöver.

zur wechselzone: da sollte etwas nachgebessert werden. erstmal finde ich es unmöglich, das dort die zuschauer durch die reihen geschlendert sind und man sollte eine eingezäunte trasse bauen, wo die fahrer besser am "rummelplatz" vorbei in richtung werksstrasse / fahrerlager kommen.

zum rennabbruch: war doch gerechtfertigt, obwohl wir eigentlich nochmal ein wenig mehr gas geben wollten, da wir versuchen wollten in den letzten stunden eventuell noch die 4. position in der zweierwertung zu knacken.

gruss manuel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (9. August 2010)

@ manuel e.
ich hoffe du hast dich ordentlich ausgepowert, dann können wir in göttingen zusammen fahren. sonst biste wahrscheinlich etwas zu schnell für mich. 


@ all
glückwunsch an die, die es überstanden haben.
wenn ich sehe wie super die deisterfreun.de teams abgeschnitten haben, bin ich nächstes jahr hoffentlich wieder dabei.

respekt jungs!


----------



## Mishima (9. August 2010)

@exto

Frankie goes war doch auch mal ganz nett , aber wenn man mitbekommt, über Stunden, das die Leute so abfahren auf AC/DC daoben!
Unglaublich!!!
Schätze das die ab 1 Uhr eh nicht mehr viel mitbekommen haben 

Thema Respekt:
Da gab es einen älteren Herr (bestimmt um die 70, als Solo)-Respekt
Ebenso vor dem eben von Delgado genannten 

So einen mal beim Ironman kennen gelernt (war über 20 min vor mir im Ziel)

UND:

Egal wie das Wetter ist- Startnummer haben und nicht mitfahren dürfen/können 

Ich meine das waren bisher dort die heftigsten Bedingungen!



@Skyder

wenn es bei den Veranstaltungen (Lofer, Duisburg) so weiter geht wird es zeit für einen Rafting/Kanu Event


----------



## Wichti (9. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Schön, das die Welt hier so klein ist



Stimmt!! Ich habe das Mädel zweimal hintereinander abgeklatscht und mich beim zweiten Mal ziemlich über ihre inzwischen total schwarzen Hände amüsiert!! Meine Kids waren am Samstag auch da und haben total geheult, als sie am Sonntag wegen des Regens nicht kommen konnten.


----------



## manuel e. (9. August 2010)

@k_star: werde ab mittwoch das training wieder aufnehmen, da dann die regeneration langsam beendet sein sollte und dann können wir am sonntag zusammenfahren. 

bis dahin, kette rechts, gruss manuel.

ps. rennbericht und bilder von dusiburg 2010 werden heute abend in meinem blog und in meinem picasa album online sein.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (9. August 2010)

Hat die Lokalzeit Seite eigentlich keinen Stream?


----------



## md-hammer (9. August 2010)

Mishima schrieb:


> @exto
> 
> Frankie goes war doch auch mal ganz nett , aber wenn man mitbekommt, über Stunden, das die Leute so abfahren auf AC/DC daoben!
> Unglaublich!!!
> ...



Das war der Gottfried Rier aus Lofer. Bj. 1954 Ist 6 bei den Solofahrern geworden. Hut ab. Alter schützt vor Leistung nicht


----------



## Trekki (9. August 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Hat die Lokalzeit Seite eigentlich keinen Stream?



Doch, der Beitrag von Heute ist aber noch nicht online.
Schau hier
Im Samstags-Beitrag ist ein kurzer Beitrag, wo die Frontfrau versucht Fahrer beim Rennen zu interviewen. Deren Antworten sind sehr sehr kurz.
-trekki


----------



## Mishima (9. August 2010)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Das war der Gottfried Rier aus Lofer. Bj. 1954 Ist 6 bei den Solofahrern geworden. Hut ab. Alter schützt vor Leistung nicht



Donnerwetter!! 

Stell mir gerade vor, wie Er seine Kinder oder Enkel abzieht


----------



## mistermoo (9. August 2010)

und noch schöner ist es doch, er hat immer ein lächeln drauf und nimmts gelassen und das bei der leistung hut ab dafür...


----------



## sunny1766 (9. August 2010)

Hat jemand mal eine Erklärung warum der Typ von Zens & Friends nicht immer diese unglaublichen 9 Minuten Runden gefahren ist. die er so ca. 3 h nach Rennbeginn gefahren ist!!!! Dann wäre die doch ganz weit vorne gelandet. 
Wenn das eine normale Runde war dann hat der bestimmt den E-Motor gehabt wie Contador oder wer war das . 
 Ansonsten war das mal wieder eine super Veranstaltung. 
Sind 9. ter in der 4 er Mixed geworden. Danke meinen Mitfahrern. 
Gruß
Sunny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli5 (9. August 2010)

sunny1766 schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal eine Erklärung warum der Typ von Zens & Friends nicht immer diese unglaublichen 9 Minuten Runden gefahren ist. die er so ca. 3 h nach Rennbeginn gefahren ist!!!!
> Sunny





Der hat doch abgekürzt!

Weil er - a: 'nen Platten hatte.
             b: 'ne Abkürzung kannte.
             c:  sein Wechselfahrer schon wartete.
             d:  die Zeitmaschine gerade 'nen Aussetzer hatte.
             e:  kacken mußte.

Watt weiss ich, Fakt is, dat is unmöglich- sonne Zeit in den Schotter zu brennen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. August 2010)

Vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden 


> *Rennbericht 24Stunden von Duisburg 2010
> *
> Bevor es im Rausch der Gefühle untergeht, ist es mal wieder an der Zeit Danke zu sagen.
> Zunächst natürlich unserem Sponsor und seinen vielen Helferinnen/Helfern, ohne die es sicher nicht so gelaufen wäre, wie es gelaufen ist. Es läuft nicht alles perfekt, schon gar nicht wenn ich Teil des Teams bin, aber im Großen und Ganzen hat es ja doch funktioniert!
> ...


 [/Selbstdarstellung]
Gruß Kai​


----------



## Maekkez (10. August 2010)

Weiter vorne im Thread wurde ja leider bemängelt das goodride.tv seine Beiträge nicht online stellt.

Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Es dauert nur ein wenig 
müssen die Seite auch nun umstrukturieren um mehr platz für die Videos und kommende Videos zu schaffen...

also erste Beitrag ist nun Online auf
goodride.tv


----------



## Mareskan (10. August 2010)

Auch ich schliesse mich den Vorschreibern an. Es war ein supertolles Event und Platz 27. bei den 2ern fand ich für das erste Mal mehr als gelungen. Danke Steffen und danke an die ganzen helfenden Hände und die ganzen Supporter. 

Ich möchte auch danke sagen an das Team von der Verpflegung. Immer ein lächeln auf den Lippen, immer freundlich, die Brühe war ausgezeichnet und die Brote einfach nur lecker (auch wenn es nur mit Butter bestrichen war).

Mich würde echt mal interessieren wie sich die Jungs/Mädels aus der AC/DC Kurve fühlen. Taubheit für die kommenden 2 Wochen. Aber die Mucke hat echt geholfen in der Nacht sich ein wenig zu pushen. Ihr seid für dieses Event nicht mehr wegzudenken!!

Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach ein paar Regenbilden. Grad die Seenplatte (Montanlager mit seinen 15cm Wasserhöhe auf der gesamten Fläche) würde ich gern nochmal sehen.

Falls wir es im Oktober schaffen sollten uns anzumelden sind wir 2011 als 2er Team wieder dabei.

In diesem Sinne
-2004.1-


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2010)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Falls wir es im Oktober schaffen sollten uns anzumelden sind wir 2011 als 2er Team wieder dabei.
> 
> In diesem Sinne
> -2004.1-



Und vielleicht, also nur vielleicht, werden 2 nicht näher benannte, unterschiedlich geschlechtlich ausgestattete, diesem Vorhaben eines 2ers folgen ;-)


----------



## mistermoo (10. August 2010)

ich meinerseits würde gerne dann doch den 8er mixed durchziehen

weil wenn wir ähnliche leistungen im mixed gehabt hätten
wäre ein platz unter den top 5-10 drin gewesen (wir waren mit 2 frauen im team im grunde fast mixed)
und ich glaube da geht auch noch was bis nächstes jahr an leistung aufzubauen

hut ab eh vor jedem der gefahren ist und natürlich vor der möglichen planung eines 2er mixed


----------



## Trekki (10. August 2010)

mistermoo schrieb:


> ich meinerseits würde gerne dann doch den 8er mixed durchziehen
> 
> weil wenn wir ähnliche leistungen im mixed gehabt hätten
> wäre ein platz unter den top 5-10 drin gewesen ...


Damit habe ich kein Problem. Dies gefährdet ja nicht unsere Platzierungen von 7hills: 1+3 im 8er Mixed Da wurde es sehr orange-lastig auf dem Podium.

-trekki


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (10. August 2010)

Die Pics bei Sportograf sind online, Oh mann sehe aus als hätte ich unter Tage malocht..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. August 2010)

Wollte ich auch gwerade schreiben...
Von mir gibt es 3Bilder- für nur 16,99 :kotz:

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2010)

Von mir nicht eins??!!! Das is ja krass!


----------



## Pap (10. August 2010)

Nicht nervös werden, von mir ist auch noch keins da.
Sind ja noch keine 10% der Bilder online.


----------



## REMaster (10. August 2010)

1. Respect an Skyder für die erwartet gute Orga!
2. Respect für die entspannte Stimmung während des Rennes! (kaum drängeln und keine Bösen Worte gehört)...ja es ist möglich...warum nicht in den letzten Jahren davor?
3. Respect für die guten Leistungen aller Teilnehmer!
4. Respect für die Zuschauer an der Strecke!!! Danke für´s anfeuern!
5. Respect für alle Betreuer und Organisatoren bei den jeweiligen Teams!
6. *und an alle die meinten sich durch Betrug ein Zeitpolster zu ergattern...schämt euch und trainiert lieber ein bischen mehr!!! *Ehrlich wärt am längsten!!!

7. ja es gab Betrugsversuche...die aber von Skyder geandet wurden! Danke dafür!
8. Resspect für eine gelungene Veranstaltung!
9. Respect und Danke an allen, die ich vergessen habe!
10. *CU in Duisburg 2011!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2010)

Pap schrieb:


> Nicht nervös werden, von mir ist auch noch keins da.
> Sind ja noch keine 10% der Bilder online.



Ah ok, hab mich grad schon heulend ins Kissen geworfen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. August 2010)

Pap schrieb:


> Nicht nervös werden, von mir ist auch noch keins da.
> Sind ja noch keine 10% der Bilder online.


Wenn 10% der Bilder online sind und du 0x dabei bist, dann hast du 10x0Bilder, wenn alle Bilder hochgeladen sind. Das ist Mathematik! 
Zum Glück ist Mathematik ein Árschloch! 

Warten wir also weiter...

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2010)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wenn 10% der Bilder online sind und du 0x dabei bist, dann hast du 10x0Bilder, wenn alle Bilder hochgeladen sind. Das ist Mathematik!
> Zum Glück ist Mathematik ein Árschloch!
> 
> Warten wir also weiter...
> ...







Ahso, auf der Trailjunkz Seite sind auch die ersten Bilder aus unserem "Camp"  Du bist auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du bist auch dabei!


Alles andere hätte ich mir auch übel aufgestoßen 
Na ja, der Fotogenste unter der Sonne bin ich nicht, aber ist schon okay so!

Danke für die Bilder 

Kai


----------



## Pap (10. August 2010)

Pap schrieb:


> Wenn die Treppe eh nur eine Speedrampe ist und die Straßenquerung auch, wäre doch mal die Überlegung, ob man die Runde für das nächste Jahr nicht entgegen gesetzt fährt.
> Strecke bleibt gleich, hat aber einen ganz anderen Karakter.
> Treppe als Up-Hill oder als Tragepassage.



Werfe meine Idee noch mals ins Spiel.
Treppe wird warscheinlich demnächst immer so bleiben und die Abfahrt an der Autobahn hat wohl auch ausgedient.


----------



## klmp77 (10. August 2010)

REMaster schrieb:


> 6. und an alle die meinten sich durch Betrug ein Zeitpolster zu ergattern...schämt euch und trainiert lieber ein bischen mehr!!!



was ist passiert?


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2010)

klmp77 schrieb:


> was ist passiert?



Ich denk einfach mal, es gab lustige Fabelzeiten auf der Strecke , hier wurden mal 9 Minuten in den Ring geworfen.


----------



## Becci (10. August 2010)

klmp77 schrieb:


> was ist passiert?



oder die die ihren wechselstab vom letzten jahr mitbenutzten, damit sie nicht in der wechselzone wechseln mussten oder dort nichts zu übergeben hatten....


btw...geiles event, selbst nach meinen zweifeln an der "nichttreppe" abbruch war gerechtfertigt, ich war auch eine der jenigen, die genau zu der zeit auf der runde war....
ich danke allen die einen immer wieder die anstiegen hochgetrieben haben und sorry falls ich jmd mal im weg war oder jmd geschnitten habe..hoffe mich bei jedem irgendwie bedankt zu haben....

nach 5 jahren werd ich nächstes jahr nur betreuerin sein, aber es wird mich nicht hindern die ein oder andere dame an den bergen zu motivieren mit dem spruch "los zieh, du schaffst das!!!!" 

gruß


----------



## Re-spekt (10. August 2010)

Würd mich interessieren, *wie* Fahrer denn betrügen, oder es versuchen ? wie -wo - wann? 

Dabei mein ich *nicht*,wenn sie einen Defekt haben und die Runde über die Strecke nicht zuende laufen (auch aus Sicherheitsgründen) und so verfrüht in die Wechselzone kommen, (ich glaub das ist ne Außnahme)

ich mein vorsätzliche regelwidrige Handlungen um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen !

P.S. 
an alle Helfer - Organisatoren - Betreuer - Techniker/Zeitnehmer/Fotographen - Caterer u.v.m.  ihr habt wiedermal hervorragende Arbeit geleistet und dafür nochmals einen ganz besonderen aufrichtigen Dank

P.s.s. Tja Stephan das alles hier geht runter wie ein guter Rotwein oder !!!!


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2010)

Becci schrieb:


> oder die die ihren wechselstab vom letzten jahr mitbenutzten, damit sie nicht in der wechselzone wechseln mussten oder dort nichts zu übergeben hatten....




Das doch nen Witz oder???? 

Ich fürchte nicht....wie armselig.


----------



## Becci (10. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das doch nen Witz oder????
> 
> Ich fürchte nicht....wie armselig.



leider kein witz...


----------



## Maekkez (10. August 2010)

Die 9 min sind durch defekt und dann abkürzen/laufen entstanden... die runde wurde übrigens auch abgezogen... das war nicht mutwillig..


----------



## Re-spekt (10. August 2010)

Dachte ich doch ! (mit dem Defekt zählt nicht als Betrug) 

und der Staffelstab bringt auch nur max 10.sek
ein Fahrer muß min. über die Rundenzeitnahme fahren bevor der Zweite aus der Wechselzone über die Induktionsschleife läuft - ansonsten sieht man das ja an der Zeitnahme.

also wie kann betrogen werden ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mosfet (10. August 2010)

versteh' ich auch nicht... das mit dem zweiten wechselstab kann doch max. nur ein paar sekunden gebracht haben...


----------



## Christer (10. August 2010)

Maekkez schrieb:


> Weiter vorne im Thread wurde ja leider bemängelt das goodride.tv seine Beiträge nicht online stellt.
> 
> Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Es dauert nur ein wenig
> müssen die Seite auch nun umstrukturieren um mehr platz für die Videos und kommende Videos zu schaffen...
> ...



Super!!!

Der erste Beitrag ist auch schon klasse. Sehr schön anzuschauen. 

Weiter so! Ich freue mich auf die nächsten Beiträge!


Gruß

SR


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (10. August 2010)

Hier mal ein Pic vom schwarzen Onkel Metzker.


----------



## rcc-sching (10. August 2010)

mosfet schrieb:


> versteh' ich auch nicht... das mit dem zweiten wechselstab kann doch max. nur ein paar sekunden gebracht haben...


ich meine gehört zu haben, dass ein ein 2er-team genau diese
Technik benutzt hat und aus dem Rennen genommen wurde.


----------



## Mishima (10. August 2010)

Leute gibt´s 
Vollkommen in Ordnung wenn man solche Leute rausnimmt (+ Speere wegen Doofheit, weil hat sich auch noch erwischen lassen )

_I like Heros- but i only love dead Heros_


----------



## TM1966 (10. August 2010)

ich habe zumindest während des Rennens ein paar Merkwürdigkeiten live miterlebt, die in Richtung Vorteil verschaffen gehen könnten.. Einmal stand in der Wechselzone ein Mädel neben mir, hatte am Rad allerdings einen männlichen Vornamen stehen.. Als der andere Fahrer kam, war er sichtlich erstaunt und sagte so etwas wie :" oh.. Christina, was machst Du hier ?.."
Ein zweiter Fall war auch sehr merkwürdig.. .Als ich nachts über den Schotterplatz "radelte", konnte ich ja durch die Zickzackführung des Kurses schon recht früh einen anderen Biker am Rand stehen sehen, der sichtlich auf Jemanden wartete.. Etwa auf meiner Höhe winkte er Jemandem etwas zurückhaltend zu, der dann in seine Richtung fuhr.. Vielleicht haben sie auch nur die Renntaktik besprochen oder gar das Essen von nächster Woche.. Es könnte natürlich auch ne Transponderübergabe sein.. 
Derartige Dinge konnte ich mehrfach beobachten, nicht immer muss alerdings auch etwas "Böses" dahinter stecken. Der Großteil der Fahrer ist sicherlich grundehrlich..


----------



## Tobi_Tobsen (10. August 2010)

TM1966 schrieb:


> ich habe zumindest während des Rennens ein paar Merkwürdigkeiten live miterlebt, die in Richtung Vorteil verschaffen gehen könnten.. Einmal stand in der Wechselzone ein Mädel neben mir, hatte am Rad allerdings einen männlichen Vornamen stehen.. Als der andere Fahrer kam, war er sichtlich erstaunt und sagte so etwas wie :" oh.. Christina, was machst Du hier ?.."


Aber was bringt es mir wenn ich einen Frau als Mann fahren lasse?
Andersherum würde das in meinem Augen ja noch "Sinn" machen, wenn man einen Vorteil haben möcht.
Oder stehe ich gerdae auf dem Schlauch das ich das nicht verstehe?

Ansonsten war es wieder mal ein tolles Rennen mit sehr vielen netten und fairen Teilnehmern.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Dumens100 (10. August 2010)

wurde doch sogar groß von Stefan durchgesagt das einige Teams beim Wechsel aufgefallen sind


----------



## boing (10. August 2010)

mosfet schrieb:


> versteh' ich auch nicht... das mit dem zweiten wechselstab kann doch max. nur ein paar sekunden gebracht haben...



70 x n Sekunden = eine ganze Menge Zeit...

Natürlich ist so ein Wechselstab lästig, aber mit ein wenig Übung/Geschick friemelt man den halt vor der Einfahrt in die Wechselzone aus dem Trikot und übergibt einfach. Der nachfolgende Fahrer stopft es dann halt auf der Strecke ins Trikot - so haben wir es gemacht. Ansteuern des Wechselfahrers, Übergeben des Wechselstabs, Weiterfahrt des Wechselfahrers kann eine fließende Bewegung sein ;-) 

Ich habe in der Wechselzone allerdings auch einige Grobmotoriker und Hektiker gesehen ;-)

Man kann auch das Metall ausbauen und hat dann ein flexibles Etwas, was man gut unter die Hose stopfen kann.

Alles andere ist Beschiss und gehört natürlich bestraft. Eigentlich müssten die Be********r sogar öffentlich genannt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lone_wolf (10. August 2010)

sportograf hat mal wieder einen super Job gemacht!


----------



## TM1966 (10. August 2010)

@Tobi... naja, es soll durchaus so manches schnelle Mädel geben, das einem Mann auf der Strecke wenig Chancen lässt, oder ?? ;-)


----------



## skaster (10. August 2010)

Ich glaube an der Hanka Kupfernagel sind vor ein paar Jahren nicht all zu viele Männer drangeblieben .


----------



## _raistlin (10. August 2010)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> sportograf hat mal wieder einen super Job gemacht!


ja! sehr coole Fotos gemacht. Die Knipser sind sehr kreativ!




zwischen 23:00 und 24.00 Uhr kurz vor´m Gipfel am Monte Schlacko


----------



## zonuk (10. August 2010)

Nicolai rules!!!:d


----------



## bikehumanumest (10. August 2010)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> wurde doch sogar groß von Stefan durchgesagt das einige Teams beim Wechsel aufgefallen sind



Im 24h Rennen Finale Ligure wurden wir dieses Jahr 4. im 4er und es wurde hinterher bekannt, das das Team das knapp vor uns Platz 3 belegt hatte (und dafür ausgiebig bei der Siegerehrung vor unseren Augen gefeiert wurde) einen 5. und vielleicht sogar 6. Mann am Start hatte...vor allem Nachts...

das bringt dann nur leider hinterher nix mehr und zeigt , dass wenn es irgendwo um die Wurst geht manche Charakter haben und andere nicht...

Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (10. August 2010)

da muss die Rennleitung durchgreifen, habe leider auch an der Treppe erlebt das sich alle Biker schön in der Schlange angestellt haben so wie sie angekommen sind und ein zwei meinten sie könnten dann von hinten an allen vorbei zur Treppe, wenn man sie dann ansprach wurde der Ton direkt unfreundlich, leider haben die Ortner vor Ort alles mitgekriegt aber nicht gehandelt , ich schätze mal das haben sie dann auf jeder Runde gemacht ist ja nichts Passiert


----------



## Echinopsis (10. August 2010)

tedeschino schrieb:


> sind schon bilder ins netz gestellt worden?



Unsere kleine Bildersammlung von einem genialen Wochenende, der Regen hat den fleißigen Fotografen leider ausgebremst .


----------



## redrace (10. August 2010)

_raistlin schrieb:


> ja! sehr coole Fotos gemacht. Die Knipser sind sehr kreativ!



Sag niemals zu einem/einer Fotografen/in Knipser, in der Regel sind die dann schwer beleidigt und machen von Dir keine Bilder mehr


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. August 2010)

Nun ja, dazu habe ich eine eigene + andere Meinung.
Ich habe es mehrfach erlebt, dass Teilnehmer nach dem tragen Ihres Rades damit überfordert waren wieder loszufahren.
Die standen da rum, wackelten beim einklicken und konnten sich nicht entscheiden ob sie links oder rechts zuerst einklicken wollen.
Einer hat den vor ihm fahrenden sogar noch die Gegenrampe hochfahren lassen bevor er oben losgefahren ist. Um Ihn herum standen andere, die auch nicht in die Pedale kamen, die Treppe war voller Wartender.
Das Überholverbot galt auf der überbauten Treppe!
Ich bin 17 Runden gefahren und habe geschlagene 15 Minuten mit warten an der Treppe verbracht


----------



## Dumens100 (10. August 2010)

ich meinte das Stück noch oben an der Treppe wo wir alle abgestiegen sind und dann die Bikes die Treppe runter getragen haben


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. August 2010)

ok...das geht gar nicht.
Dazu hatte ich Ellenbogen


----------



## Berrrnd (10. August 2010)

rad einfach quer stellen ....


----------



## Dumens100 (10. August 2010)

auf die Idee kommt man leider dann nicht da sich zum Glück ja 98 Prozent Vernünftig verhalten


----------



## Eikoor (10. August 2010)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> auf die Idee kommt man leider dann nicht da sich zum Glück ja 98 Prozent Vernünftig verhalten



zum Glück. Scheint die aber jedes Jahr zu geben, so auch die Spezies, die 10 Minuten vor dem Start ganz nach vorne marschieren und von vorne rückwärts in die erste Startreihe drängen wollen. Jedes Jahr amüsant ! 
Das da schon alles Hörnchen an Hörnchen steht, begreifen die nicht. Das ist die erste Startreihe, und nicht die Tokioer UBahn, denn da passt immer nochwas rein.
Oder die, die bei Startreihe 6 oder 12 neben dem Gitter mit hoch erhobenem Bike stehen und hoffen, daß ihnen jemand Platz macht.
Das hat gar nichts mehr mit Unhöflichkeit zu tun, denen nicht Platz zu machen, da ist einfach kein Platz, aber nein, jedes Jahr kommen die wieder.

Alles in allem eine klasse Veranstaltung, nur ein Nörgler wegen "rechts", der dann aber meinte, er hätte mich doch gar nicht gemeint...
Und leider zwei Ordner, die in ihrem Sicherheitsfanatismus ein bisschen übers Ziel hinausschossen. 

Alles andere war selbstverschuldet: Magenkrämpfe, das ich das Lager fast nicht mehr erreicht habe,  später fast den Wechsel verpennt, Kette ab, BeinaheCrash und danach mit tauben Arm den MonteSchlacko hoch, achja, nächste Jahr wieder!


----------



## rcc-sching (11. August 2010)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> da muss die Rennleitung durchgreifen, habe leider auch an der Treppe erlebt das sich alle Biker schön in der Schlange angestellt haben so wie sie angekommen sind und ein zwei meinten sie könnten dann von hinten an allen vorbei zur Treppe, wenn man sie dann ansprach wurde der Ton direkt unfreundlich, leider haben die Ortner vor Ort alles mitgekriegt aber nicht gehandelt , ich schätze mal das haben sie dann auf jeder Runde gemacht ist ja nichts Passiert



wenn ich als Wartender dort überholt werde, greife ich ein.
Der Kollege wird wieder da hingestellt, wo er hingehört: ans Ende der Schlange. 
Uneinsichtige darf dann der Ordner der Rennleitung melden, so wie am Samstag geschehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TM1966 (11. August 2010)

ich muss auch sagen, das wirklich 99% aller Fahrerinnen und Fahrer absolut fair unterwegs waren. Was ich jedoch nicht verstehe, da teile ich die Meinung hier im Thread, warum bei offensichtlichen Regelverstößen nicht durchgegriffen wird. Vielleicht bekomme ich auch zu wenig davon mit.Ich habe nachts erlebt, dass ein jüngerer Fahrer, der es furchtbar eilig hatte, im Stile der Tour de France mit Schulter an Schulter mich, kurz vor einer Einfahrt ins Gelände,  abgedrängt hat. Leider bin ich zu gutmütig, denn ansonsten hätte ich ihn vor eine Bank fahren lassen können. Die Spinner sterben halt nie aus. Insgesamt aber jedoch eine tolle Veranstaltung mit viel Spaß und sehr viel Fairness...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (11. August 2010)

Also die ersten 2 Rennstunden hatten es durchaus in sich, fand ich. Erstmal hat mich jemand an Lenker touchiert so das ich das Bike gerade noch abfangen konnte und ist wortlos weitergefahren. Die 2. Situation fand an der Steigung statt die hinterher nur gerade durchgefahren wurde. Habe gerade jemanden rechts überholt und wir fahren versetzt nebeneinander weiter. Ein Fahrer fuhr dem Kollegen links fast auf hatte einen großen Gang drin eierte da rum und fuhr mir ins Hinterrad, Dabei beschimpfte er den Kollegen. Da ist mir die Hutschnur gerissen. "Mach dich vom Acker du Penner und lern mal Fahren" gab ich ihm zu verstehen," Penner"?  "Ich trete dich gleich vom Rad" kam zurück. Vorsichtshalber bin ich im Fahren abgestiegen und habe geschoben um mir von hinten keinen einzufangen, allerdings hörte ich direkt 2 andere Fahrer:"Wir melden dich der Rennleitung" und "So ein Assi" ihre Meinung bekunden. Daraufhin hat sich der Typ wortlos getrollt.... Also ehrlich, wenn ich schon ne Pfeife bin kann ich nicht noch unbeteiligte für meine Unfähigkeit verantwortlich machen..


----------



## Re-spekt (11. August 2010)

ich finde die Veranstaltung könnte 2 Strecken-Marschall´s gebrauchen,
 a. die Einführungsrunde und Unterbrechungen,    
 b. das freundliche un/sportliche Miteinander
 c. die Sicherheit untereinander und der Strecke 24h lang beobachten und kontrollieren.
 d. Fusch und Betrug aufdecken 
 (sporadische Fahrzeug/Fahrer Kontrolle)

das gibts bei den freien Trainings und Jedermannrennen im Motorad-Renn-Sport auch !


----------



## exto (11. August 2010)

Gegen Spinner auf der Strecke hilft nur eins:







*Lächeln !*


----------



## sv_werder (11. August 2010)

Mal wieder eine super Veranstaltung (bis auf meine Magen-Darmauszeit in der Nacht) aber die Leistung von Sportograf finde ich zumindest für meine Bilder sehr mäßig. Die Bestoffbilder hatten eine gewissene Vorfreude geweckt. Die Qualität ist natürlich wieder top aber 18 Bilder aus nur 4 verschiedenen Perspektiven und nicht annähernd so cool wie die Bestoffbidler finde ich etwas dürftig. Hoffentlich wirds nächstes Jahr wieder besser.


----------



## Re-spekt (11. August 2010)

leider muß man sich die übrigen Bilder aus den Unsortierten raussuchen,
ich hatte nur 15 und konnte durch das durchsuchen auf 25 kommen !

Hallo exto, ich bin der der dich oft anspricht während der Fahrt, Lofer wie es dir so geht - und Duisburg das es kein SingleSpeed ist und wann du auf ein 29 umsteigst ! ahhh - jetzt weiß du  

Grüße


----------



## apoptygma (11. August 2010)

Seid doch froh, das ihr überhaupt Bilder habt...ich habe durch Zufall nur 1 gefunden, allerduings unter der Nummer meine Team-Kollegin. Ansonsten hab ich gar keins :-(


----------



## exto (11. August 2010)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Hallo exto, ich bin der der dich oft anspricht während der Fahrt, Lofer wie es dir so geht - und Duisburg das es kein SingleSpeed ist und wann du auf ein 29 umsteigst ! ahhh - jetzt weiß du
> 
> Grüße



Ah ja. Der nette Plausch auf dem Manganeisenlager  Mag vielleicht blöd klingen, aber sowas tut unheimlich gut (mir jedenfalls). Ist immer ne nette Abwechslung und gibt neue Power. Irgendwie will man ja vor den Leuten, die einen ansprechen keine schlechte Figur abgeben 



apoptygma schrieb:


> Seid doch froh, das ihr überhaupt Bilder habt...ich habe durch Zufall nur 1 gefunden, allerduings unter der Nummer meine Team-Kollegin. Ansonsten hab ich gar keins :-(



Schätzelein, dann musst du im nächsten Jahr noch ne Runde drauflegen Vielleich mal nen 2er hinlegen? Mehr Runden, mehr Bilder


----------



## Re-spekt (11. August 2010)

an exto -
 ich kenn dich länger als du mich - deswegen! 
 in Lofer haste dich ja echt gequält. ich hoffe hier (in Duisburg) war es lockerer

aber ich weiß erst seid eben das du hier " exto " bist ! (am Bild erkannt)

wie haste denn abgeschnitten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (11. August 2010)

Hi Exto,

so sieht das von der Rückseite aus.............

Auch ich habe dich angefeuert 


http://gallery.me.com/acrossthecountry/101119/IMG_8816/web.jpg?ver=12811995650001


----------



## apoptygma (12. August 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Schätzelein, dann musst du im nächsten Jahr noch ne Runde drauflegen Vielleich mal nen 2er hinlegen? Mehr Runden, mehr Bilder



Es ist angedacht.....ganz sachte


----------



## wogru (12. August 2010)

Wie wird denn das Wetter nächstes Jahr, erst wieder Staub essen und dann runter spülen ?


----------



## Dumens100 (12. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Seid doch froh, das ihr überhaupt Bilder habt...ich habe durch Zufall nur 1 gefunden, allerduings unter der Nummer meine Team-Kollegin. Ansonsten hab ich gar keins :-(


Habe glaube ich bei denn Nachts Usontierten Bildern eins von Dir gesehen
Seite 118  Bild Nr. 11221348 Nachts


----------



## 1298ep (12. August 2010)

Eine schicken Bericht findet Ihr auch auf:

http://www.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/


----------



## Echinopsis (12. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Seid doch froh, das ihr überhaupt Bilder habt...ich habe durch Zufall nur 1 gefunden, allerduings unter der Nummer meine Team-Kollegin. Ansonsten hab ich gar keins :-(



Ich glaube, mein Freund hat dich im allgemeinen Startgetümmel erwischt:






MfG Tine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (12. August 2010)

dieses hier


----------



## apoptygma (12. August 2010)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Ich glaube, mein Freund hat dich im allgemeinen Startgetümmel erwischt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh, ja  Schön.

Kannste mir das im Original schicken????

[email protected]

Das wäre super nett, weil da is mein Teamkollege hinter mir auch gleich mit drauf


----------



## apoptygma (12. August 2010)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> dieses hier



Jo danke 

Wenigstens nen paar. Aber ich hätte getz auch keinen Nerv gehabt, die ganze unsortierten durch zu schauen.


----------



## exto (12. August 2010)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> an exto -
> ich kenn dich länger als du mich - deswegen!
> in Lofer haste dich ja echt gequält. ich hoffe hier (in Duisburg) war es lockerer
> 
> ...



Lofer war insgesamt n bisschen früh im Jahr  In DU lief's gut. Besonders in der Nacht hat's, wie immer, mächtig Spass gemacht. Ich hatte richtig Druck und am Anfang des Bahndammes in so gut wie jeder Runde nen guten Zug, an den ich mich dranhängen konnte. Hab mich immer artig bedankt "für's mitnehmen" und irgendwie scheint sich das in den großen Teams rumgesprochen zu haben. Die P-Racer, Ay Up Lights oder die Adler Lüttringhausen haben mich hin und wieder mal direkt eingeladen. Danke nochmal dafür. So sind in der Nacht hin und wieder sogar mal 19er Runden rausgesprungen 

Bevor Kritik aufkommt: Ich hab nie bei der Konkurrenz gelutscht, sondern nur bei 2er aufwärts 

Am Ende war's der 18. mit 41 Runden. Allerdings hatte ich die ne gute Stunde vor dem nächsten 41er fertig. War halt unglücklich, dass ich exakt ne Stunde vor Rennabbruch meine planmäßige Pause eingelegt hatte. Vorher war ich relativ sicher auf 12 und hab mir vorgenommen, auch da zu bleiben (bzw. nach dem Päuschen wieder hin zu fahren).



Hitzi schrieb:


> Hi Exto,
> 
> so sieht das von der Rückseite aus.............
> 
> ...



Du warst auch kaum zu überhören  "Lone Rider Division!!!" Geil! Sowas hilft.



apoptygma schrieb:


> Es ist angedacht.....ganz sachte



Ich verkauf jetzt erst mal meine Rennsemmel, weil ich mir vorgenommen habe, 2011 KEINE Rennen zu fahren. Vielleicht hast du ja irgendwann mal Lust, mit nem alten Mann in grünen Klamotten nen 2er hinzulegen. Deister-Aylienz, sozusagen 



wogru schrieb:


> Wie wird denn das Wetter nächstes Jahr, erst wieder Staub essen und dann runter spülen ?



Frag mal den Kachelmann. Ich glaub', der ist im Moment für Aufträge relativ dankbar...


----------



## apoptygma (12. August 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Ich verkauf jetzt erst mal meine Rennsemmel, weil ich mir vorgenommen habe, 2011 KEINE Rennen zu fahren. Vielleicht hast du ja irgendwann mal Lust, mit nem alten Mann in grünen Klamotten nen 2er hinzulegen. Deister-Aylienz, sozusagen



 Ich werde, wenn ich mich in einem ersten Versuch im 2er als würdig erwiesen habe, auf diesen herzzerreissenden Vorschlag zurückkommen der Herr  



Denn das wäre mir eine absolute Ehre! Reicht das schomma als Zusage wenn?


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. August 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Ich verkauf jetzt erst mal meine Rennsemmel, weil ich mir vorgenommen habe, 2011 KEINE Rennen zu fahren.



24 h downhill in semmering ist aber auch ein rennen , und dort hast du schon für 2011 zugesagt


----------



## keep_rolling (12. August 2010)

So, hier mal ein paar bewegte Bilder mit Ton 

​
_Den Film gibt es auch in HD!_

... Spenden werden pro Erscheinungsdauer im Film abgerechnet ;-)

Helmut


----------



## Honigblume (12. August 2010)

Sehr geil die Aufnahmen von der Strecke


----------



## Andreas S. (12. August 2010)

echt tolles Video 
 echt tolle Leistung die ihr da aufgestellt habt


----------



## exto (12. August 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> 24 h downhill in semmering ist aber auch ein rennen , und dort hast du schon für 2011 zugesagt



Das is ja auch was anderes. Dazu brauch ich mit Sicherheit kein On One


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (12. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich werde, wenn ich mich in einem ersten Versuch im 2er als würdig erwiesen habe, auf diesen herzzerreissenden Vorschlag zurückkommen der Herr
> 
> 
> 
> Denn das wäre mir eine absolute Ehre! Reicht das schomma als Zusage wenn?



Für dich würd' ich sogar '11 ne Ausnahme machen


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. August 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Das is ja auch was anderes. Dazu brauch ich mit Sicherheit kein On One



da wär ich mir bei dir nie soooo sicher. 
wahrscheinlich fährst du dort auch mit hardtail und starrgabel.

du kommst doch immer auf völlig durchgeknallte ideen . 

meistens sind die aber so gut, dass ich da immer mitmache .


----------



## Specialisiert (12. August 2010)

N'abend zusammen.

anbei noch was zum anschauen.


http://www.sportler1.de/

Findet sich hoffentlich die oder der eine wieder.

@ Helmut :  



MfG


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (13. August 2010)

keep_rolling schrieb:


> So, hier mal ein paar bewegte Bilder mit Ton
> 
> ​
> _Den Film gibt es auch in HD!_
> ...



Es gibt selten eine Dame die so gut auf dem Bike wirkt wie die Stephanie. 1:45


----------



## apoptygma (13. August 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Für dich würd' ich sogar '11 ne Ausnahme machen



Nee, 2011 (und wie ich hoffe, in allen Belangen auch darüber hinaus) hab ich schon nen 2er-Partner 

Alles wieder gut....rational war fürn A.rsch ;-)


----------



## Der_Markus (13. August 2010)

Hat eigentlich jemand die gpx Files des Kurses und würde sie mir weitergeben?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (13. August 2010)

keep_rolling schrieb:


> So, hier mal ein paar bewegte Bilder mit Ton
> 
> ​
> _Den Film gibt es auch in HD!_
> ...




Sorry, ganz vergessen. Ganz großes Kino.. Mich würde interessieren mit welchen Aufnahmegerät die Helmcam-Sequenzen aufgezeichnet wurden. Ist das Absicht das Lenker und Arme nicht zu sehen sind?


----------



## exto (13. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> rational war fürn A.rsch ;-)



as I told you....


----------



## apoptygma (13. August 2010)

exto schrieb:


> as I told you....







Dafür und überhaupt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. August 2010)

Hoffentlich hat er ein geeigneteres Gefäß für das Blömmschen 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (13. August 2010)

race-kralle88 schrieb:


> hoffentlich hat er ein geeigneteres gefäß für das blömmschen
> 
> Kai



:d


----------



## Christer (13. August 2010)

keep_rolling schrieb:


> So, hier mal ein paar bewegte Bilder mit Ton
> 
> ​
> _Den Film gibt es auch in HD!_
> ...



Absolut super das Video 
Genauso wie deine ganzen anderen Videos 

Mich würde auch mal interessieren welche Helmkamera Du benutzt hast. 


Gruß

SR


----------



## exto (13. August 2010)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat er ein geeigneteres Gefäß für das Blömmschen
> 
> Kai



hatter


----------



## rcc-sching (14. August 2010)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Absolut super das Video
> Genauso wie deine ganzen anderen Videos
> 
> Mich würde auch mal interessieren welche Helmkamera Du benutzt hast.
> ...



Helmut (keep_rolling) hat eine Contour HD benutzt.


----------



## keep_rolling (14. August 2010)

rcc-sching schrieb:


> Helmut (keep_rolling) hat eine Contour HD benutzt.



... FullHD  So viel Zeit muss sein!

Guten Morgen!
Die Kamera war zum einen auf dem Helm befestigt und bei den Aufnahmen der Gabel hab ich sie mit einer selbst gebastelten Halterung am Flaschenhhalter gehabt. 

Schön, dass euch das Video gefällt. 

Helmut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. August 2010)

Hallo Teilnehmer 

Kann jemand erklären, wie der von SKYDER angekündigte Download der Goodride-Beiträge funktioniert.

Hat sich jemand sein individulles Video von Sportler1 (oder so) runtergeladen?

Danke


----------



## Christer (16. August 2010)

Hallo,



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hallo Teilnehmer
> 
> Kann jemand erklären, wie der von SKYDER angekündigte Download der Goodride-Beiträge funktioniert.
> 
> ...



Das derzeitige System von goodride.tv scheint nicht vorzusehen die Werbevideos runter zu laden. 

Du kannst sie allerdings mit dem FireFox Browser und dem Add-on "DownloadHelper" runter laden. Das ist ganz einfach. Solltest Du dabei Hilfe benötigen schreib´mir eine PN. 


Gruß

SR


----------



## Maekkez (20. August 2010)

goodride.tv
alle 3 Videos online + Fazit!
Schaut rein! 
Blog folgt / Iphone support ebenfalls...


----------



## Maekkez (25. August 2010)

goodride.tv Hat ein neues Aussehen! Schaut rein


----------

